#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【新狼月】8/17更新第八十七章

## 皇天蒼狼

忙了一陣子，總算有時間來重啟『狼月』了

有看過『舊狼月』的獸們，請先忘掉以前的『部分』設定

新狼月這次是以全新的劇情來開始，預定長度在中篇~中長篇之間(因為蒼爺我也踏入社會了w)

人物方面，大多數都還是和『舊狼月』是相同的

其他部分，就請等後續章節推出囉
------------------分隔線------------------------
序章：天魔曆８３４７年


　　天魔居城，位於城主府北方的一座的大殿頂層內……

　　幾名位高權重的人物聚集在這，進行著某種激烈的爭執。

　　「我再說一次，給我放逐那個違反祖訓的人！」其中一名身穿鑲著金邊的白色長袍的年長白狼人重重拍了身前的長桌一下，他那對湛藍色的雙瞳中充滿了熊熊燃燒的怒火，而在他對面的是一名身穿黑色長袍的中年黑狼人，影月‧鴻‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特。

　　——第五任天魔居城城主。

　　「長老，我知道您對鶴影的行為非常憤怒，但他是您的孫子，放逐他這處罰實在太過分了。」身穿黑袍的影月不亢不卑地回答道。

　　「祖訓是先祖遺留下來，是我族需要世世代代遵守的規矩，鶴影既然違反了規矩，就應當受罰，即使他是我的孫子！」年長白狼人怒目瞪著影月：「擅自接近魔龍封印是一回事，但他去動了封印的陣法，造成封印不穩，若非我們發現的早，不然就要再度上演一次當年第三代城主的事件！」

　　「他說的沒錯，影月，遠古魔龍的封印是我族的禁忌，也是我族的義務，鶴影身為我族成員，應當遵守。」這時，另一名看上去更為年老，且帶著方形無框老花眼鏡的睿智白狼人開口說道，聲音蒼老且平靜：「而且第四代城主大人說的放逐，並非永遠，而是有段時間的。」

　　「哦？這我可沒聽第四代說過。」角落，傳出了一道輕伶且悅耳動人的聲音，從身影來看，似乎是一名身材火辣的雌性貓獸人。

　　「記得初次會議時，可是永久放逐。」另一名身材嬌小，看似少年地白狼人說道，他的雙瞳是令人詫異的異色瞳，右眼為金色，左眼為紅色。

　　「的確如此，但考量到事情的嚴重性以及影月的立場，我們才改為放逐五年。」那名睿智的白狼人開口說道：「這是我和第四代商討後的結果。」

　　「終究還是瞞著我們阿。」房間內另一處的角落，一名有著金色雙瞳，看上去有些陰沉的黑毛老狼人開口說道，他身上穿著一件鑲著金邊的黑袍：「那我真不知道，為何今天我們還得聚集在這。」

　　「總之，放逐五年是最後底線，影月，不管你說什麼，都不會再改變這個結果。」那名穿著金邊白袍的老白狼人說道：「這是個懲罰，也是個考驗，可以藉此磨練鶴影。」

　　影月沉默了會，但在他開口之前，睿智的老白狼人已經先比他更早開口：「影月，我們都理解你的心情，但祖訓終究是祖訓，是關係到我族以及天下眾族的安危所在，先祖大人會訂定這些規矩自然有他的考量在。」

　　睿智白狼人的話音落下，整個房間也因此變得安靜，彷彿連時間以及空氣都停止流動了。

　　不知道過了多久，影月才終於開口：「但我們也要保護他的安全，在他被放逐的這五年時間內。」

　　「我們自然已經考慮到這件事情，你放心，我會讓『那部隊』的一人暗中保護他，但是，只有鶴影面臨真正的生死危機時，那人才會出手。」年長地白狼人開口說道：「沒其他事情的話，今天的會議就到此為止，你讓鶴影準備一下，明天就讓他離開天魔居城。」

　　白狼人話音剛落，黑狼獸人、貓獸人以及那少年白狼獸人紛紛以各自的方自離開了這房間，但都沒有透過唯一的一道房門離開，就像是憑空地從房間中消失一樣。

　　「影月，你也先離開吧。」睿智地年老白狼人說道，而後者在對兩人行禮後，便打開房門離開了這位於神殿頂層的密室。

　　影月離開後，他的父親立即坐回了座位上，先前的怒火已經被疲憊給完全取代，頃刻間，他就像是一位普通的老狼人似地。

　　「你無須自責，我相信那都是鶴影的無心之過，而這說不定正是先祖給他的歷練。」睿智的白狼人緩緩地開口說道：「我們，包括影月都明白，天魔居城的安危有多麼重要。」

　　「白夜，我都知道，但我們身為長老，自然得要依據祖訓來做出懲處，否則一切都將變調，祖訓就是我族能延續至今的規矩，森嚴的規矩，便是強盛繁榮的關鍵。」年長的白狼人回答道：「晚點我會去先祖殿，有事情的話，就到那找我吧，我累了。」

　　「該休息就去休息吧，你的傷勢離痊癒還有一大段距離。」名為白夜的老狼人說道，隨後身影也緩緩地變淡，離開了這間密室。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第一章：斯普薩斯十二


　　天魔曆８３５２年——

　　位於星羅大陸東方的神聖帝國，其境內一座擁有數百萬居住人口的一級主城——東聖城，此刻的市中心已經陷入了一片火海，無數市民驚恐地四處逃竄，一隊接一隊的城衛軍在城內協助疏散居民以及和敵人交戰。

　　瑪特爾是城衛軍第三大隊第二小隊的小隊長，是一名壯年的黑狼人，擁有一雙褐色瞳孔，此時的他正率領著自己的小隊成員和敵人交戰著，那是三名擁有黑色鱗片以及紫色雙瞳的龍人。

　　「隊長！支援還沒到嗎？」一名身披重甲的黃虎獸人高聲喊道，他的身上有幾道鮮血淋漓的傷口，似乎是被龍人的爪子給抓傷的。

　　「撐住！全都給我撐住！支援就快到了！」瑪特爾一劍盪開龍人的巨斧後，高聲喝道，雖然他自己也是渾身浴血，但依舊奮力迎敵。

　　而在此時，位於他們西方的一處街區突然發生了一場爆炸，黑色的濃煙衝天而起，就連瑪特爾都能感受到地面因為爆炸而產生的些微震動。

　　那是大隊長所在的方向，難道大隊長他們遭到猛攻了？

　　瑪特爾的心中突然浮現出一個令他害怕的念頭，要是第三大隊的大隊長殉職的話……

　　他不敢再想像下去，只好強逼自己將注意力放回自己眼前的敵人上，只是他們的敵人已經從最初的三名龍人，增加為五名龍人，甚至還有一名用斗篷遮蓋面貌的獸人。

　　「快點解決他們，然後去支援大隊長！」瑪特爾握緊手中的長劍，出聲鼓勵自己的成員，隨後衝上前去和那名手持巨斧的龍人廝殺著。

　　而在這時，那名身披斗篷的獸人行動了，只見他雙手迅速地在胸前結了幾個手印，然後雙手按在地板上，緊接著，只見地板上突然出現了一道道高溫的火焰之牆。

　　火遁魔法！

　　看到那一波波高溫的火焰，瑪特爾就知道了對方的身分，那是在大陸上已經難以見到的炎狼一族！

　　「該死的，撤退！全部撤退！」面對失蹤已久的炎狼族，瑪特爾果斷下達撤退命令，同時也揚手發出一道魔法求救信號，緊急通知附近的友軍。

　　「現在才想走？太晚囉，吃掉他們吧。」那身披斗篷的炎狼族人伸出舌頭舔了舔自己的嘴，那可怕的火焰立即從四面八方包圍住了瑪特爾一行，眨眼間已經吞噬掉了瑪特爾小隊的其中一名成員，讓那名成員活活地燒成了焦炭！

　　「沒有人可以逃出我的焰火迴廊。」炎狼族狼人冷冷地笑道，欣賞著瑪特爾一行被火焰吞噬掉的情景。

　　「冰遁‧冰霜之牆！」瑪特爾小隊中的一名水藍色毛髮的貓獸人捏了幾個手印後，果斷地在眾人四周佈下一道道厚實的冰牆，企圖阻止火焰的前進。

　　「哦？冰遁阿，我倒要看看你可以維持多久。」炎狼族人開口說道，隨後對著那幾名龍人下令：「動手！砸爛那些冰塊！」

　　聞言，五名龍人立即揮舞手中的兵器朝著厚實的冰牆攻去，頓時激起漫天的冰屑，冰牆上也出現了一道道的裂痕。

　　「隊長，我支持不了多久，魔力快用光了！」那貓獸人咬牙說道，雙手按在冰牆上持續地加固冰牆。

　　「看來城衛軍的支援被攔截了阿……」

　　而在此時，一道青年男子的嗓音從眾人的上空響起，瑪特爾順著聲音傳來的方向望去，只見那是一名約莫二十八、九歲的青年白狼人，身上穿的白色大衣並未拉上拉鍊，且上頭佈滿著許多黑色楓葉的圖案，領子兩旁有著黑色十字架的裝飾，下擺有著相似於黑色羽毛的裝飾，長度長達腳踝，大衣內的上半身是赤裸著，下半身則是穿著一件黑色長褲，雙耳戴著白色十字架耳環，眼睛則是為清澈的水藍色。

　　「搞、搞什麼？這傢伙的魔力是怎麼回事……」瑪特爾不敢相信的望著這名青年白狼人，心中已經做好了最壞的打算。

　　而在另一頭，那名身穿斗篷的炎狼族狼人也是滿臉凝重，不由自主地終止了自己的火遁魔法。

　　「這狼人的魔力……」炎狼族狼人在心中說道，震驚不己，左手悄無聲息地摸出一塊紅色令牌，隨時做好了通知援軍的心理準備。

　　「你是第幾大隊的人？」青年白狼人望著瑪特爾說道，那目光中帶著一絲漠視。

　　「我是第三大隊第二小隊的小隊長瑪特爾，不知道閣下是誰？」瑪特爾開口回答道，儘管對方只是站在屋頂上，但他能感受到對方體內那無與倫比的魔力波動。

　　「這裡沒你的事情了，帶著你的小隊去支援你們的大隊長。」青年白狼人沒有回答瑪特爾的問題，只是依舊冷漠地開口說道：「不然我不保證不會波及到你們。」

　　「各位，撤退！」儘管對對方的態度感到相當惱火，但至少對方不是敵人，因此瑪特爾還是下令自己的小隊成員撤退。

　　等待瑪特爾的小隊成員全都離去後，現場只剩下了青年白狼人、五名龍人以及那名炎狼人。

　　「那麼，在我們動手之前，我想先問一問，是誰策畫這次恐怖攻擊的？」青年白狼人冷冷地問著那炎狼族狼人。

　　「你真以為我會乖乖地告訴你嗎？」炎狼族狼人同樣冷笑道，接著左手捏碎紅色令牌，接著只見七道身影從遠處飛來，赫然又是七名黑龍人，隨後命令他們出手攻擊青年白狼人：「就讓我來看看你究竟有多麼強大吧！」

　　總計十二位黑龍人手持各式各樣的刀劍攻向了青年白狼人，但下一秒，只見後者輕輕地往前邁出一步，腳踏虛空，身影瞬間消失不見，緊接著便直接出現在下方的廣場上，和那名炎狼族人遙遙對望，而在他身後，那十二名黑龍人紛紛化為了冰雕，從半空中落下，摔成了無數碎片，已經徹底死亡！

　　「我阿……最討厭麻煩事了。」青年白狼人滿臉平靜地對著眼前的炎狼族族人說道，語氣中卻充滿了一絲絲難以掩飾的漠視：「所以我在過來的路上，已經把碰到的敵人都就地解決了。」

　　所有敵人？

　　炎狼人滿臉的驚慌，開什麼玩笑！自己這次可是帶了整整三十名的黑魔龍族龍人阿！也就是說，剛剛的那十二名龍人已經是最後的十二名手下了！

　　「看來，你並不是這帝國的人，我們的情報上可沒有你的相關信息。」炎狼人咬牙說道，又摸出了另外一塊紅色令牌，做好了隨時撤退的打算：「你到底是誰？」

　　青年白狼人並沒有回答，但卻有一道風突然吹了過來，將青年白狼人身上的沒有拉上拉鍊的白色大衣吹得往後翻飛，露出了左腰部上的一個圖騰，那是一枚裏頭有著一道六芒星的黑色圓形刺青，而在圓形的上下左右四個位置各突出了一根小小、形似撲克牌中的梅花圖案的尖刺。

　　看到那枚刺青，炎狼人臉色頓時劇變，往後跳上了一棟建築物的屋頂，滿臉陰沉地望著青年白狼人：「你是『那地方』的人！為什麼你會出現在這裡？」

　　「這解釋起來太麻煩了，所以你快走吧，在我想對你出手前……」青年白狼人的目光平靜地望著那名炎狼人，緩緩地開口：「雖然你看起就像是這次攻擊行動的指揮官，但就算抓了你，你也不會供出你是屬於哪個組織的，所以……快離開吧。」

　　「你這傢伙……」青年白狼人的話頓時激起了炎狼人的怒火，他咬牙開口，同時也結好一個手印，憑空凝結出三柄火紅色的長槍，隨後指揮它們射向了青年白狼人：「要瞧不起人到什麼時候阿！」

　　長槍破空飛行，筆直地射向了青年白狼人，但卻在距離青年白狼人身前的十公尺處停了下來，就直接在半空中定格，隨即長槍的表面浮現出一層厚厚的冰渣，然後三把長槍破碎成漫天紛飛的冰屑。

　　「什麼？」炎狼人無比地震驚，他萬萬也沒想到自己引以為傲的火遁魔法竟然輕而易舉地被對方給破解。

　　「因為我最怕麻煩事了，所以我不想殺你，這是忠告……」青年白狼人依舊平靜地望著炎狼人說道：「不要接近我們，也不要對我們策畫什麼行動……」

　　「天魔居城擁有十二名這種級別的存在，不要試圖以卵擊石。」青年白狼人邊說邊轉身離開，直到快走到一旁的巷子內時，才轉頭望著那名炎狼人，目光中頭一次露出了明確的殺意：「炎狼族。」

　　被對方這麼一望，炎狼人頓時雙膝跪地，感受到了一股徹骨地寒意，渾身上下冷汗直冒，那就好像是對方已經把刀架在了自己的脖子上的感覺。

　　「十二個那樣的人……絕對錯不了……那就是傳說中的斯普薩斯十二盾！」炎狼人低聲喃喃地說道，「我們要面對的是這樣的敵人嗎？族長……」

　　守護天魔狼族的居住地——天魔居城的十二面盾牌，簡稱『斯普薩斯十二』！



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二章：歸鄉


　　天魔曆８３５２年，六月六日，早晨——

　　天魔居城內，一座氣勢恢弘且寬敞的宮殿前廳，地板上鋪著一張高貴的紅地毯，兩旁每隔十公尺就屹立著一根潔白的柱子，光是這個前廳就有三層樓高。

　　這裡，便是天魔居城的城主殿，哪怕是下方星羅大陸上的任何一座帝國皇宮，都無法與之相比，這是由初代天魔狼族族族長親自建立的無上宮殿。

　　第五任城主影月‧鴻‧亞爾薩斯之子，鶴影此時正踏入前廳，身後跟著兩名獸人，其中一人是身穿一襲白色長袍，是一名有著藍色雙瞳的白狐人，年紀看上去約莫二十三歲，和鶴影相差不大，另一人便是先前在東聖城斬殺掉眾多黑龍人的斯普薩斯十二——斯萊茵。

　　「歡迎回來，少主、斯萊茵以及一位久違的客人。」

　　鶴影三人才剛入前廳沒幾步，前方就傳來一道穩重的男性嗓音，那是一名和斯萊茵差不多年紀的銀狼人，他的雙瞳則是少見的翡翠綠色，身上穿著一件帶有領子的白色大衣，下擺則是比斯萊因身上的那件還短，只略微超過膝蓋，拉鍊則是規矩地拉上，但從上半部敞開的部分來看，會發現大衣的內部是黑色的，裏頭穿著一件白色上衣，還打著一條黑色的領帶，看上去相當正式。

　　而銀狼人腰上的那條紅色腰帶恰巧將大衣給分成的四個部分，右邊的上下兩塊區域，有著黑色的，形似閃電的圖案，而左邊的上下，則是潔白無瑕，下身一樣穿著黑色長褲，腳上則是一雙標準的皮鞋。

　　「我回來了，裘貝爾。」一身灰色毛髮，身穿著黑色大衣且肩背武士刀的天魔居城城主之子鶴影開口笑道：「你雖然沒見過傑拉爾，但卻知道他呢。」

　　「任何進入天魔居城的外族人，都會被調查，但既然是少主的朋友，便是我們的客人了。」名為裘貝爾的銀狼人目光望向了站在鶴影身旁的白狐人：「初次見面，想必你就是傑拉爾‧奧丁了？」

　　「請多指教。」傑拉爾點點頭說道，隨後望向鶴影：「我先去找老師了，晚點見。」

　　「晚點見吧。」鶴影說道，而傑拉爾也轉身走向一旁的長廊。

　　「真是好久不見了，少主。」傑拉爾才剛離開，又是另一道嗓音從眾人的右方傳來，聲音的主人是一名身材火辣且誘人的雌性黑豹獸人，有著一雙金色的瞳孔，她的上半身只穿著一件黑色內衣，頸部則是帶著一個紅色項圈，一件黑色大衣綁在腰部，下半身同樣是黑色的長褲，襯托出細長的雙腿，腳上則是一雙銀色的鞋子，裸露出來的左手臂上，有著和斯萊茵一樣的黑色刺青，右手腕至手肘處則被銀色的盔甲覆蓋著。

　　「是阿，五年沒見了呢，少主。」在黑豹獸人的身旁，則是一名身材瘦小的黃貓獸人，有著一雙褐色的雙瞳，身上穿著一件黑色大衣，在雙手袖口處則有著紅色火焰般地的圖騰，下半身則是穿著有些緊身的白色長褲，在左手手背上，同樣有著一枚黑色刺青，象徵著『斯普薩斯十二』的刺青。

　　「蘭特莉絲、拉斐爾，看來你們過得不錯阿。」鶴影笑著望向那兩人，而一旁的裘貝爾則是眉頭輕輕一皺：「你們兩個對少主的語氣……」

　　「沒關係的，裘貝爾。」察覺到裘貝爾的意圖後，鶴影連忙打岔：「雖然已經知道原因，但還是得問下，一件不算大的恐怖攻擊就驚動了『十二』嗎？」

　　「少主您可真愛開玩笑，您當時也在東聖城內，要不是我們第一時間就接到消息，我們還會以為是少主在東聖城大鬧一場呢。」此時，一道蒼老穩重的聲音從前方傳來，那是一名身穿白色樸素長袍，披著一件黑色披風，拄著一根稍顯破舊的木枴杖的年老白虎獸人，下巴上有著花白的鬍鬚。

　　「戴爾塔，我要是大鬧的話，可就不會只有這點規模而已了。」鶴影同樣微笑地望著這名老者：「那對這場騷動有查出什麼了嗎？」

　　虎帝戴爾塔，可以說是『斯普薩斯十二』的元老之一，是最早被選中的人之一，知識淵博，個性穩重。

　　「計時性的魔法卷軸，體積小巧，可在裏頭寫入任何魔法，並設好時間，可以放在任何地方，只要時間到就會引爆。」一直沒有開口的白狼人斯萊茵回答道：「總之，是個麻煩的東西。」

　　「優點除了很好攜帶外，那就是引爆後，很難留下任何殘骸。」名為戴爾塔的老白虎獸人開口說道：「不過我聽說斯萊茵有碰上一位炎狼族人，或許我們可以從這點追查下去。」

　　「戴爾塔，長老那邊尚未傳來任何消息，我們只需要靜靜在此等待。」裘貝爾開口說道，語氣雖然平靜，但卻帶著一絲不容置疑的意味在：「我們的存在只是為了守護天魔居城，除此之外，都與我們無關。」

　　「唉呀唉呀，裘貝爾還是一樣那麼墨守成規阿，但這也不是壞事就是了。」鶴影笑呵呵地說道，隨後開口：「好了，我該先離開了，去見老爸了。」

　　「少主請慢走。」裘貝爾說完後，轉身走向右手邊的階梯離開了前廳。

　　「那，我們也先走一步啦，少主。」名叫拉斐爾的貓人說道，和著蘭特莉絲一起走向右手邊的階梯，而剩下的三名『十二』也先後離去。

　　等到所有人都離開後，鶴影輕嘆了口氣，帶著笑意說道：「真是群奇怪的傢伙，算了，去見老爸了。」

　　語畢，鶴影便走向了前廳的盡頭，那是一扇對開的華麗且厚重的木門，隨後，他穿過一條又一條的長廊，最後來到了另一扇手工雕刻的精緻對開木門前，鶴影伸手在門上敲了幾下後，便開門走了進去。

　　只見裡頭是一間碩大的辦公室，天花板上吊著精緻華麗的水晶吊燈，兩旁的書架上都擺滿了眾多書籍，最裡頭是一面巨大的落地窗，窗前是一張由上等的千年玄木雕成的辦公桌，一名穿著長袍的中年黑狼人正在那處理著一些文件，而這黑狼人正式現任天魔居城城主以及天魔狼族族長，同時也是鶴影的父親，影月．鴻．亞爾薩斯。

　　儘管那黑狼人仍然在審視著文件，但他還是知道來者何人：「五年不見了，看樣子你的實力應該有不小的提昇了，鶴影，然後，歡迎回來。」

　　「是阿，老爸，我回來了。」鶴影仍然是帶著笑容回答道，隨後收起了笑容，略顯遲疑地開口：「爺爺他沒事吧？還在生氣嗎？」

　　「這恐怕就要你自己去確認了，去吧，長老他此刻應該在先祖殿，等你從那回來後，我要準備給你一個任務。」影月不急不徐地說道，接著在鶴影推開房門的同時又補上一句：「讓爺爺看看你成長了多少吧，鶴影。」

　　「我會的。」說完後，鶴影便離開了辦公室。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三章：祖孫


　　天魔居城先祖殿，是一座位於長老殿的東方，比城主殿還要小上數倍的宮殿，不過其材質卻同樣堅固且貴重。

　　先祖殿內並無其他多餘的東西，只有一座用天魔狼族才能看得懂的古代文字所寫的石碑，上面記載著便是第一任天魔居城城主留下的祖訓。

　　先祖殿只有一個出入口，是一扇刻滿玄奧符文的鐵門，重量相當沉重。

　　此時的鶴影才剛離開城主殿，正踏上右邊花園內一條可以通往先祖殿以及長老殿的小徑，這是他時隔五年，再度走上這條小徑。

　　「爺爺不知道在先祖殿內做什麼呢……」身為天魔居城第五任城主之子的鶴影，自然知曉先祖殿內有什麼東西，在他五歲那年，他就曾經在自己爺爺的帶領下，進入過先祖殿，去閱讀那一塊石碑。

　　這條小徑說長不長，說短也不短，如果不刻意加快腳步的話，至少也要走個三分鐘以上，才能離開花園，來到城主殿後方的一處小廣場，而在廣場的對面，便是長老殿以及先祖殿，這兩棟建築的位置，剛好能和城主殿形成了一個三角形。

　　長老殿，只比城主殿小一倍左右，高度也只有一半，但卻是天魔居城中地位崇高的五名長老的起居處，除非有必要，不然長老們鮮少會離開長老殿，也就是說，長老們幾乎是隱居在長老殿內，別說一般的天魔魔狼族族人，哪怕就是影月平時也難以見到長老們。

　　此時，鶴影已經踏入了城主殿後方的小廣場，接著立刻右轉準備走上通往先祖殿的階梯，然而，鶴影才剛踏上階梯，一道蒼老的聲音便從他前上方傳來，語氣平靜，卻帶著一股無形地威嚴在。

　　「回來了阿，鶴影。」

　　那是一名身穿金邊白袍，雙手負在身後，有著一雙藍色雙瞳的年老白狼人，正站在階梯上方居高臨下地望著鶴影。

　　「是、是阿，我回來了……」鶴影吞了吞口水，隨後才怯生生地開口：「爺爺。」

　　搞什麼阿，差距根本就沒有縮小阿！

　　鶴影暗暗叫苦，本來以為自己離開天魔居城，到下方的星羅大陸上歷練了五年，自己的實力應該提升了許多，但他實在沒有想到，此時的自己還是無法和爺爺相比。

　　「歷練的如何？」白袍老狼人一面開口，一面慢慢地邁下階梯，每往下走一階，那空氣中無形地威壓就彷彿加重一分。

　　「還算可以，認識了不少有趣的朋友。」鶴影開口回答道，目光幾乎不敢直視身前的白狼人：「回來之前碰上了恐怖攻擊。」

　　「我收到消息了，斯萊茵也已經做了處理。」白袍老狼人在走到鶴影身旁後，便停下了腳步，那無形的威壓也隨之消散，目光則是望著前方：「看來你歷練的不錯，先回去休息吧，明天開始你就要著手調查那件恐怖攻擊。」

　　「嗯……爺爺的傷勢不要緊了嗎？」問出這問題的同時，鶴影的目光才終於敢望向自己的爺爺。

　　白袍老狼人在這時轉頭看向了鶴影，許久，才緩緩開口：「沒事了。」

　　說完話後，白袍老狼人也走向了左邊的長老殿，直到他進入長老殿，鶴影才鬆了一大口氣，略為苦惱地抓抓頭。

　　這，就是自己的爺爺阿……

　　受天魔狼族所有族人敬重的天魔居城五位長老之一，也是上一任的天魔居城城主——蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特！

　　除此之外，蒼煌還是守護天魔居城的十二面盾牌——『斯普薩斯十二』的建立者，是『十二』的直屬上司。

　　隨後，鶴影也轉身離開了廣場，順著原路回到了城主殿，然後右轉走上了樓梯，來到了一間位於城主殿東邊三樓的房間，這是鶴影的老師的辦公室。

　　伸手在辦公室的橡木大門上敲了三下後，鶴影便打開門走了進去，只見裏頭是個寬敞明亮的房間，房間的北方擺著一張設備齊全的辦公桌，前方還有兩組沙發跟一張桌子，一旁的牆壁，則是擺著書架，上頭堆滿了各式各樣的書籍，還有一些經過分類的卷宗。

　　利凡西奧‧伊亞諾特是一名年老的黑狼人，口鼻處的毛髮早已變得灰白，帶著一副半月形的老花眼鏡，身上總是穿著一件樸素的白色長袍，在年輕時是天魔居城的警衛隊隊長，因年老退休後，轉任文書作業，同時也是鶴影的老師。

　　「歡迎你回來，鶴影。」利凡西奧此時正坐在辦公桌後方，而他前方的沙發上則是有著一名銀狐人以及一名同樣穿著白袍的白狼人少女：「先和你介紹，這位是我的新學生，雪月‧奧修凡特，是玄水狼族一位長老的孫女。」

　　「初次見面，請多指教。」雪月抬起頭來，明亮的眼眸讓人瞬間聯想到無垠的湛藍色天空，而她的毛髮就如同雪花一樣的潔白，「我是雪月．奧修凡特。」

　　「我是鶴影，鶴影‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特。」鶴影點點頭，算是打個招呼：「利凡西奧老頭，好久不見了。」

　　「的確是，但我能看出，你和傑拉爾都成長了不少，即使傑拉爾成為我的學生時，你還在星羅大陸上歷練，但我仍然不會忘記，他帶著你寫的推薦信前來天魔居城的那天。」名為利凡西奧的老狼人笑呵呵地說道，接著示意鶴影找位置坐下：「剛泡好的上等紅茶，自行取用吧。」

　　鶴影坐下後，便立即給自己倒了杯紅茶，隨後開口：「老爸給了個任務，明天開始我得調查昨天發生在東聖城的恐怖攻擊事件。」

　　「阿，那真是件悲劇阿。」利凡西奧開口說道，隨後從桌上拿起一個紅色的資料，利用魔法讓其漂浮到鶴影等三人面前的桌上：「這是從城主大人那裏傳來的事件報告，由神聖帝國一方的調查人員撰寫的，可以讓你們三位斟酌該從哪裡下手。」

　　鶴影翻開資料夾，隨意地瀏覽起裏頭的文件，接著將資料交給我自己身旁的銀狐傑拉爾：「要編寫這種計時的魔法卷軸，需要非常高超的技巧，卷軸內注入的魔力不能多也不能少，而且需要特殊材料製成的卷軸。」

　　「而販賣這種空白的特殊卷軸的店家其實也不多，整個東聖城內也只有那麼兩家，鄰近的洛爾城更是只有一家。」傑拉爾在看完報告後，也說出了自己的看法：「而且從爆炸現場遺留的魔力波動來看，是火屬性的魔力，而且非常精純，只有炎狼族才擁有這種火屬性魔力。」

　　雪月從傑拉爾手中接過報告：「所以我們只要到這三家店內問問，或許就能查出是何時買的卷軸，甚至是誰購買的，除非他們大費周章地從別的城市購買卷軸，再將其帶入東聖城內。」

　　「既然如此，你們三位明早就一同前往星羅大陸一趟吧。」利凡西奧讚賞地點點頭說道：「接下來，就讓我們共進一場午餐吧。」



待續
---------------------------
借到我妹的筆電啦，所以可以更新囉~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四章：吹起的風


　　天魔曆８３５２年，六月六日，午夜——

　　晚風颯颯的吹過，皎白的月光照耀著寂靜的月夜，四周萬籟俱寂，這是萬物都在休息的時刻。

　　往四周望去，只見一片矇矓的景色映入眼簾，似乎沒有什麼特別值得注意的地方。

　　神聖帝國境內的一處森林內，一道全身都籠罩在斗篷內的身影正飛速地森林中穿梭，速度快得令人感到眼花撩亂。

　　隨後，約莫穿梭了十多分鐘後，這道身影來到了一間簡陋的木屋前，四下張望了下後，便推開走了進去。

　　「你遲到了。」身穿斗篷的身影才剛關上門，就有一道冷漠的聲音從屋內的暗處傳來，聲音冷淡毫無任何感情，而且無形中也帶著一絲上位者的威壓。

　　「實在是非常抱歉，大人！」聽到這冷漠的嗓音，身穿斗篷的身影立刻脫下兜帽，單膝跪下，只見這是一名有著火紅色毛髮的年輕狼人：「但小的還是將東西拿到手了。」

　　「拿出來，放在地上。」那冷漠的嗓音說道，隨後只見紅毛狼人從懷中取出一個魔法卷軸，恭敬地放到地上，下一秒，只見那卷軸詭異地憑空浮起，並在半空中攤了開來。

　　緊接著，紅狼人眼前的黑暗處，突然浮現出了一雙血紅色的瞳孔，然後慢慢地，一道透明地狼人虛影也隨之浮現：「你做得不錯，但如果能準時送來就更好了……」

　　聞言，紅狼人趕緊低下頭說道：「小的真的很抱歉，因為小的萬萬也沒想到『斯普薩斯十二』的人會出現在東聖城內，因此，小的花了一段時間確認那人離開東聖城後，才敢離開東聖城。」

　　魔法卷軸咻的一聲收攏起來，隨後消失得無影無蹤，就好像是魔術一樣，接著，那透明的狼人虛影才緩緩開口：「如果是那樣，那就不怪你，你走吧，獎賞自然會有人送到你們炎狼族的族長手中……」

　　「是！多謝大人！」紅狼人回答道，而那半透明的狼人虛影也隨即消散。

　　在確定了對方已經離去後，紅狼人才起身離開木屋，但就在他剛把門關上，準備拿出通訊水晶和族長聯絡時，一道充滿魅力，懾人心魄且帶有磁性的雌性嗓音從他前方的半空中傳來。

　　「嘻嘻……哀家真沒想到，小哥哥你會在城中躲了這麼久才出來……」聲音的主人一名妖豔的雌性白狼人，有著一雙似乎能魅惑眾生的金色雙瞳，身上穿著一件華麗的誇張的白色和服，而這雌性白狼人似乎刻意裸露出自己火辣的身材，就連那豐滿的酥胸也幾乎露了三分之一，赤著雙腳。

　　「妳是誰？」紅狼人大驚，下意識地做好了戰鬥的準備，他萬萬也沒想到自己竟然被人跟蹤了！

　　「小哥哥不要那麼緊張嘛……」雌性白狼人笑呵呵地說道，似乎對紅狼人的反應感到相當有趣：「哀家只是好奇，你一個小哥哥怎麼會半夜跑到這種地方來，莫非是和自己的小女友幽會？但哀家又沒發現其他的人呢……」

　　「我不知道妳是誰，也不懂妳想幹嘛，沒事情的話，我要走了。」紅狼人有些惱怒地說道，本來他達成任務後就要和自己的族長回報，但沒想到卻突然殺出了一個奇怪的母狼人。

　　「小哥哥真是性急，哀家受人之託，特地前來問問你一些事情而已。」白狼人依舊笑呵呵地說道，接著從半空降落到紅狼人的身前：「昨天東聖城的爆炸案，小哥哥是不是知道什麼內幕阿？能否說來給哀家聽聽一下？」

　　紅狼人顯然不願和對方繼續瞎扯下去，左手成爪，一爪揮出，只見一道炎之爪飛向了白狼人，眨眼間就讓對方化為了一團火球，但是卻沒有意料中的慘叫聲傳出。

　　因為白狼人的身影詭異地出現在紅狼人身後木屋的屋頂上，仍然帶著那充滿魅力的笑容：「小哥哥真是粗魯阿，怎麼可以突然對哀家動手呢？」

　　「炎遁‧爆炎擊！」紅狼人雙手結印，接著左手抓住右手手腕，右手成槍型指向了白狼人，一道粗大的火舌從他的食指指尖竄出，化為一條兇猛的火蛇咬向了白狼人。

　　白狼人的右手中突然出現了一個手工製作且華麗高貴的摺扇，緊接著，只見她用手中的摺扇輕輕一揮，那可怕的火蛇立即消散，不過火蛇消散的下一秒，一道細小的火柱直接洞穿了白狼人的胸口，在背上開出了一個洞，傷口附近的血液瞬間就被蒸發。

　　不過詭異的是，被擊中的白狼人的身影再度地消散，這讓紅狼人更加地火大，四處張望。

　　「嘻嘻……看來小哥哥一定知道些不可告人的內幕，要不要重新考慮讓哀家知道呢？哀家可以替你好好保密喔。」白狼人的身影出現在了紅狼人的後方，仍然是滿臉笑容，用手中的摺扇替自己搧風：「小哥哥使用的是炎遁，看來是炎狼一族的人，可是據說主要活動地帶是在南邊的炎狼族，怎麼會突然跑來神聖帝國呢？」

　　「妳真的是一條囉嗦的母狼阿！」紅狼人雙手捏了幾個玄奧的手印，更咬破了自己的右手拇指，接著一掌按在地面上：「炎遁奧義‧焰噬大地！」

　　紅狼人對自己這一擊很有信心，因為這是他目前所能掌握的火遁魔法中的範圍最廣、威力最大的一招，鐵定能一舉擊殺眼前的這名白狼人，儘管可能連這片森林都會燒掉一部份，惹來不必要的關注，但只要可以湮滅證據，他也不打算手下留情。

　　只是，他的炎遁魔法並沒有如他期待中的將這片森林給燃燒殆盡，而是一絲火苗都沒有產生，彷彿從未施展過一樣。

　　「什麼？」紅狼人大驚失色，雙手再度結印，接著一掌按地，但仍然毫無反應，沒有任何魔法施展的跡象。

　　「小哥哥的炎遁很強……」白狼人笑呵呵地說道，一雙金色瞳孔望著眼前的紅狼人：「但在完全真空的地方，火焰根本燒不起來吧？」

　　下一秒，紅狼人立刻感覺到呼吸困難，雙手緊抓著自己的脖子，張大嘴巴想要吸氣，不過空氣中的氧氣彷彿都被抽空了似地，成了一片真空地帶。

　　「妳、妳究竟是誰？」紅狼人吃力地說出這麼一句話，接著雙膝跪倒在地上，痛苦地扭動著身子，並想要朝和白狼人相反的方向爬去。

　　「哀家的力量是『風』……」白狼人不知道何時已經來到了紅狼人的身前，就這樣望著趴倒在地上的紅狼人：「對天魔居城來說，是溫暖且輕柔的春風……但對小哥哥這種想要染指天魔居城的人來說，是帶來死亡的暗黑風暴……」

　　「妳……住、住手……」紅狼人試圖做最後的掙扎，但隨著白狼人將手中的摺扇輕輕舉起，他的瞳孔頓時放大：「不、不要！」

　　「風遁‧風神伊吹。」

　　舉起的摺扇落下，隨之落下的是一道可怕的灰色風之龍卷，乾淨俐落地將紅狼人絞得屍骨無存，只剩下地面上的一個坑洞訴說著此地發生了什麼事情。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五章：斯迪加


　　天魔曆８３５２年，六月七日，早晨，天魔居城長老殿——

　　一間裝飾豪華但又不失實用性的辦公室內，戴著半月形無框老花眼鏡的長老蒼煌正坐在辦公桌後方的舒適座椅上閱讀著一本厚重的典籍。

　　除了閱讀古籍外，蒼煌的右手也拿著一隻羽毛筆，不時在一卷空白的卷軸上書寫著什麼。

　　而在這時，辦公室的木門毫無預警地被人推開，只見一名身穿華麗和服的雌性白狼人走了進來，左手上還拿著摺扇揮阿揮的，似乎心情相當愉快。

　　「我說過多少次了，進來前要先敲門阿。」蒼煌頭也不抬地開口道，目光仍舊在典籍上，直到來者將門給關上，他才將目光從典籍上移開：「愛福隆。」

　　「哀家下次會記得敲門的，長老。」名為愛福隆的雌性白狼人笑著說道：「只是哀家現在的心情相當愉快，就麻煩長老這次不要太多嘮叨囉。」

　　蒼煌輕嘆了口氣，似乎對愛福隆相當沒轍，接著才緩緩開口：「那麼，有在那位炎狼族族狼身上問出什麼嗎？」

　　「那位小哥哥口風很緊，哀家只知道他在那間小木屋中和某人聯絡，只是哀家發現，那是一種遠距傳像魔法，難以追查。」愛福隆在蒼煌辦公桌前的沙發上坐了下來，給自己倒了杯熱茶：「長老還是一樣愛喝這種紅茶呢。」

　　「那，那位炎狼人呢？」蒼煌又問道。

　　「以防萬一，殺掉了，畢竟他知道了哀家的長相，為了將來的任務方便，哀家只好忍痛殺了他了。」愛福隆的語氣相當輕鬆，彷彿做了一件微不足道的小事情：「而且，長老也沒說不能殺阿。」

　　聞言，蒼煌又嘆了口氣，繼續說道：「妳可以把他活捉回來阿……」

　　「哀家不太擅長活捉，這種活應該要交給裘貝爾小哥或者阿萊克斯老先生阿。」愛福隆很快地回答道，又倒了第二杯紅茶。

　　「好吧，辛苦妳了，等鶴影他們有進一步的線索後，我再做下一步安排……」蒼煌思考了會，接著繼續開口：「對了，疾風狼族那邊有什麼動靜沒有？」

　　「一切正常，只是就是不知道我在追蹤那名炎狼族小哥的期間，他們會不會有所行動就是，不過長老放心，哀家成功地將一名疾風狼族的小哥招攬到哀家身邊，他會為哀家提供任何他所知道的事情。」愛福隆笑呵呵地說道，又倒了第三杯紅茶，隨後繼續開口：「那長老還有其他事情嗎？」

　　「有的，麻煩妳放下我的紅茶，那是我等等準備和白夜長老品嘗的。」蒼煌無奈地回答道。

　　「哦！長老應該早點說的。」愛福隆裝作大吃一驚地模樣說道。

　　與此同時，鶴影、傑拉爾以及雪月三人已經來到了東聖城內的魔法卷軸販售店家，作為東聖城內唯二的魔法卷軸販售商店，這間店的佔地面積不小，而且是一棟兩層樓的建築，店門口是一扇玻璃自動門，透過探測魔法偵測，一旦有人要出入店家，門便會自動開關，同時，也具有一定的防禦魔法。

　　鶴影三人就這樣先後走進了店家，此時天色尚早，因此店內的客人不多，而櫃檯後方是一名中年的灰狐獸人，穿著簡單的白色長袍。

　　「日安，三位客官，請問有要找什麼卷軸嗎？」灰狐獸人很快地上前招呼鶴影三人。

　　「神聖帝國特別探員，鶴影‧亞爾薩斯，我想要調閱你們店內的紀錄水晶，因為我們先前爆炸案的凶器，在東聖城內只有兩家店有賣。」鶴影從懷中拿出了一塊方形令牌說道：「說得更準確點，我要找是誰在何時買走了以茴香木和雲晶為基底做成的卷軸。」

　　這令牌便是天魔居城城主動用關係讓神聖帝國暫時發給鶴影的探員令牌，確保他的調查行動一切順利，而有此外援，神聖帝國也樂意配合，很快地就給了鶴影三人一人一塊特別探員令。

　　灰狐獸人仔細地打量著鶴影手中的令牌，隨後點點頭說道：「好的，請三位隨我來。」

　　灰狐獸人招來另一名稍顯年輕的銀狼人來幫忙看著櫃檯後，他便領著鶴影三人來到櫃檯後方的辦公室內，那裏放著一塊魔法晶石面板，專門接收以及撥放店內各個角落的魔法紀錄水晶記錄到的影像。

　　「因為販售的是特殊卷軸的關係，所以我們店內其實也都有紀錄。」灰狐獸人啟動魔法面板後，將一本厚重的書本給攤了開來，指了指上面的一個時間。

　　「天魔曆８３５２年，五月三十日，晚上八點四十三分，賣出了五個卷軸。」灰狐獸人開口說道：「這是最近一次的紀錄了，上一次是一月份的時候，但那是城主府的人來買的。」

　　「那就調出五月三十日那天的影像吧。」鶴影說道，而灰狐獸人也隨之動作，很快地，魔法面板上就出現了當時的影像，顯然有一名戴著兜帽的獸人來買了那些卷軸。

　　「有其他的紀錄水晶可以拍到他的長相嗎？或者你知道他的長相？」傑拉爾微微皺眉地說道。

　　「沒有，但我記得這人是一名黑狼獸人，很年輕，不到三十歲。」灰狐獸人立刻說道：「因為會買這種特殊卷軸的人，很少，所以我都會多加留意。」

　　而在這時，一直一語不發的雪月突然伸手按下了暫停按鈕，指著那黑狼獸人右手手背：「我見過這刺青，是一個名為斯迪加的傭兵集團，在南方的費里斯塔帝國內註冊成立，專門接取護送商隊之類的任務。」

　　鶴影略為驚訝地看著雪月：「妳怎麼知道？」

　　「我常看書，鶴影先生，貴府的圖書館有著許多有趣的書籍。」雪月微笑回道。

　　「能幫我複製一份這影像嗎？」鶴影轉頭問著灰狐獸人，而後者也隨即開始。

　　隨後，三人離開了卷軸店，鶴影便拿出通訊魔法水晶來：「老爸，是我，我查到了點有趣的東西，但我需要交通工具以及……一些新的權限。」

　　「答應我，你要完好無損地將那交通工具、探員令牌歸還給神聖帝國皇室。」影月沉穩的嗓音從傳訊水晶內傳出：「重複一次，完好無損地歸還，鶴影先生。」

　　「當然。」話說完後，鶴影便關掉了傳訊水晶，隨後向著身旁的兩名同伴說道：「看來我們得到南方一趟了。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六章：奇爾海爾學院


　　天魔居城長老殿，蒼煌的辦公室內，同為長老的白夜‧萊恩哈特‧星闇‧伊亞諾特正悠哉地坐在沙發上品嚐著剛泡好的一壺紅茶，下巴上花白的鬍鬚長達腹部，還帶著一副方形無框的老花眼鏡。

　　「我聽說小鶴影要去南方的費里斯塔帝國，以神聖帝國特別探員的名義去？」白夜平靜地開口問道。

　　「我不想讓他太早暴露身份以免打草驚蛇。」蒼煌一面簽署文件一面回答：「我總覺得這次恐怖攻擊事件沒有表面上這麼簡單。」

　　白夜啜飲了一口紅茶，隨後才開口：「你認為那只是幌子？」

　　「只有六七成的把握，我無法完全肯定，但一想到原先只在大陸南方活動的炎狼族大費周章地跑到東邊的東聖城內發動恐怖攻擊，就讓我感到相當不解，為什麼要攻擊東聖城，而不是費里斯塔帝國境內的那些小公國？」蒼煌反問道。

　　「有派十二去了嗎？除了愛福隆。」白夜放下手中的茶杯，目光望向了蒼煌。

　　「我已經讓裘貝爾去了，或許會比鶴影還要早抵達費里斯塔帝國也說不定。」蒼煌回答道，將最後一份簽署好的文件放到左手邊的架子上：「白夜，紅茶還可以嗎？」

　　「一如往常的好喝。」白夜輕笑道。

　　與此同時，費里斯塔帝國首都，古薩斯城的城門口，身穿白色大衣的銀狼裘貝爾正駐步在人群中，一雙翡翠綠色的瞳孔正望著高聳的城門，裘貝爾略顯正式的裝扮就像是那些在大陸上四處奔波的商人一般，且能容易融入人群中。

　　「古薩斯城，就讓我看看你藏了多少汙穢吧。」裘貝爾以只有自己才聽得見的聲音喃喃說道，隨後便跟著人群一起走入了古薩斯城。

　　而在裘貝爾入城後，約莫過了兩個時辰，一輛馬車也隨之進了城，馬車內的便是鶴影、傑拉爾以及雪月三人。

　　「那麼，我們等等就直接去斯迪加的總部打招呼囉？」鶴影坐在靠門的位置上問道：「還是說得到城主府報備一下。」

　　「令尊不是應該打點好了嗎？」雪月開口問道。

　　「老爸沒說呢，只是派人給了我們神聖帝國皇室直屬的特別探員令牌，比起之前我們在東聖城用的還要更高階的探員令。」鶴影邊說邊拿出了一塊菱形的金色令牌說道：「可惜我們能報公帳的只有車馬費跟食住費。」

　　「影月大人會這樣限制也不是不能理解。」一旁的銀狐傑拉爾冷不防地給了鶴影一槍：「尤其當他知道你調動了最高級的馬車後，說不定只剩車馬費可以報公帳。」

　　「畢竟路程太長了，要是能用傳送陣就好了。」鶴影不以為然地說道，隨後便讓馬車的車夫直接去到了斯迪加傭兵團的總部門口。

　　斯迪加傭兵團的總部位於古薩斯城的中心，也就是最繁榮的地方，大陸上的許多傭兵團、商會在這都有不小的據點。

　　下了馬車後，鶴影直接帶著傑拉爾跟雪月三人進了斯迪加傭兵團總部的大門，將特別探員令給櫃檯的犬獸人確認後，後者隨即就領著他們到貴賓室等待。

　　斯迪加總部的貴賓室裝飾豪華，幾乎比得上費里斯塔帝國皇宮的貴賓招待室，甚至還附上幾瓶上等的紅酒，天花板的水晶吊燈，市價足以讓一名普通的傭兵不愁吃穿三年。

　　「以一個傭兵團來說，這間貴賓室也太豪華了點。」鶴影邊說邊在貴賓室內四處晃晃，而傑拉爾和雪月則是靜靜地待在高級沙發上，享受著送上來的清涼飲品。

　　「鶴影先生，斯迪加傭兵團是個創立超過五百年的龐大傭兵團，和費里斯塔帝國皇室的關係極好，而這裡畢竟也是總部，裝橫華麗其實滿正常的。」雪月語氣平靜地解釋道：「還是說鶴影先生不常光顧居城的圖書館？」

　　「我不太愛看書，但傑拉爾很愛。」鶴影也大方承認，而在這時，一名身材壯碩，身穿白色長袍的中年黃虎獸人和一名中年黑狼人並肩走了進來，而在兩人的身後還有一名青年灰狼人，穿著灰色大衣。

　　「幾位客人，初次見面，我便是斯迪加傭兵團的現任團長古奧，這位便是你們要找的萊恩斯，另一位則是卡爾洛。」黃虎獸人很快地給鶴影三人介紹自己的團員，隨後便沙發上坐下。

　　「我是傑拉爾，這位是雪月。」傑拉爾也自我介紹，接著開口：「那位則是鶴影，你們應該知道我們來的目的了。」

　　「這就說來話長了。」古奧輕嘆了口氣，接著才緩緩解釋著。

　　原來，在五月二十七日那天，斯迪加傭兵團接到了一個護送物品的任務，要從古薩斯城內的首席學院，奇爾海爾學院送東西到東聖城，而學院院長也私下委託萊恩斯購買魔法捲軸，由於奇爾海爾學院是費里斯塔帝國皇室建立的學院，裡面的學生幾乎都出身不凡，不是政府高層人員的子裔，就是一些富人的子裔。

　　因此，萊恩斯也乾脆地接下這個額外的小任務，畢竟任務報酬也不錯，還能拉近彼此的關係。

　　「皇室對此沒有任何看法嗎？」鶴影問道。

　　「沒有，因為不只院長會這樣私下委託我們，皇室有時候也會。」古奧搖搖頭說道。

　　「所以神聖帝國的諸位找我有什麼事情嗎？」此時，萊恩斯開口問道，聲音略顯低沉。

　　傑拉爾和鶴影對看一眼，接著才開口道：「你幫奇爾海爾學院院長購買的卷軸，被使用在東聖城的恐怖攻擊行動中，都被寫入了定時爆炸型魔法，是炎狼族的人設置的。」

　　聞言，古奧三人都大吃一驚，卡爾洛開口問道：「所以你們是在懷疑我兄弟嗎？」

　　「沒有，只是必要的調查程序罷了，不過現在，我們已經排除了萊恩斯先生涉案的可能性了。」雪月很快地解釋著。

　　「奇爾海爾學院院長是個怎樣的人？」一旁的鶴影突然開口問道。

　　「皇室財政大臣的侄子，非常受人尊敬，且能力相當出色，尤其是在火系魔法方面。」古奧開口回答道：「我還有些公務要去處理，三位沒有其他問題的話，請恕我們不送了。」

　　「非常感謝你們撥空來見我們。」傑拉爾起身和古奧握了握手。

　　「這沒什麼，只是我有點不解，因為在你們來之前，聯邦情報組織的一名探員也過來詢問差不多的問題，為何貴國沒有通知你們了？」古奧握著傑拉爾的手問道。

　　「他們忘了吧。」傑拉爾笑著回答道，隨後便和鶴影以及雪月離開了斯迪加的總部。

　　回到了馬車上後，鶴影交代車夫前往影月安排的旅館，接著才開口：「這下可以排除斯迪加傭兵團涉案了，但聯邦情報組織竟然也插手了這案子。」

　　「聯邦情報組織是各國各族的高層一同建立的，所以會調查這種事情也不太意外，只是他們是從哪得知是萊恩斯先生去買的卷軸？」

　　「說不定他們也拜訪了卷軸店老闆。」鶴影笑著說道，隨後看向雪月：「差點忘了問了，老師要我問你，在居城睡得好嗎？」

　　不過雪月只是淡淡地微笑，並沒有直接回答鶴影，而後者也隨之聳聳肩，目光望向了車窗外。


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

蒼爺的小說我靜下心來看真的很好看呢! :jcdragon-keke: 
而且會讓獸期待下一章節~
話說怎麼有一種感覺是我不久就要登場了
蒼爺加油~祝寫作順利~

----------


## 弦月

我居然和小伊默同時看同一篇文章wwwwww
蒼爺的小說真的很棒呢，尤其是衣著描寫的部分，我要學習！（筆記
那就再接再厲！期待下一章和我的出場！
一定會很有畫面wwwww

還有我有發現錯字喔（只是一次看六章就只記得這個了wwww
第四章：
懾人心魄且帶有磁性的磁性嗓音從她前方的半空中傳來。
「磁性」→「雌性」/「她」→「他」

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七章：東之青龍


　　同一輛的馬車，此時正停在古薩斯城內的一間麵包店前方，全因鶴影想要買些東西解解饞。

　　「利凡西奧老師說你有去見過城主大人，城主大人是個什麽樣的人？」馬車上，雪月一副饒有興趣地問道。

　　傑拉爾將目光從書上移開，望向了眼前的白狼人少女，隨後才開口說道：「是個令人尊敬的人。」

　　「那麼那些隱居的長老呢？從利凡西奧老師那聽說，是前幾任的天魔居城城主。」雪月再度問道，雙手背在身後，坐到了白狐身旁。

　　長老這個詞，廣義上是指星羅大陸上那些實力、聲望、智慧上高於其他人的一些人，狹義上則是指歷代天魔居城城主退位後，擔任的職位，而在這邊，這個詞則同時代表兩種意義。

　　「長老？」傑拉爾停下了閱讀，望著雪月，「目前有五位，『寂寒君王』白夜‧萊恩哈特‧星闇‧伊亞諾特、『天夜叉』埃法埃羅‧三千帝、『千影道化』貝雷尼克‧巴拉卡斯、『冥王』歐西里斯‧艾奧尼亞、『時之守護者』蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特。」

　　「而其中，蒼煌旗下又擁有一支他直屬的部隊，簡單說，這支部隊就是專門處理城內警衛部隊無法處理的事情，或者，星羅大陸上發生一些攸關帝國、勢力、甚至整個大陸安危的事件時，才會出動的部隊。」

　　見雪月聽得入迷，傑拉爾繼續開口：「當然，這五位長老平時鮮少露面，但他們每一位都是擁有毀天滅地之實力的可怕存在，沒事別去招惹他們，我所說的招惹也包括在天魔居城底下做些不為人知的事情……尤其是讓蒼煌知道的話……」

　　「那你見過長老們？」雪月又問道。

　　「沒有，這只是我從利凡西奧老師口中得知的。」傑拉爾回答道，而在這時，馬車的門被拉開，提著一袋各式各樣的麵包的鶴影上了馬車，接著，馬車也開始移動。

　　「運氣不錯，碰上折扣活動。」鶴影從裏頭拿出一個波蘿麵包便開始吃了起來，隨後問道：「兩位還聊得愉快？」

　　「不錯。」雪月也從麵包袋內挑出了紅豆麵包。

　　馬車緩緩地前進，雪月的目光一直保持在車窗外，注視著那些來來往往的行人。

　　「那麼，利凡西奧老頭說過妳曾經是奇爾海爾學院的學生，還是該屆畢業生內成績最優秀的？」鶴影突然對著雪月問道。

　　「那大概是家父附上的資料。」雪月回答道，「鶴影先生還想知道什麼的話，不妨一次問個清楚？」

　　聞言，鶴影狡猾地笑了笑，接著開口：「學院院長是個怎樣的人？除了他是費里斯塔帝國財政大臣的姪子。」

　　「奇爾海爾學院院長就如同令尊一樣令人尊敬，火遁以及風遁魔法的掌控力相當不錯，而且對於教育非常熱心且積極，是個褐狼人，不少女性學生其實很愛慕他。」雪月很快地回答道：「那麼，我們稍後見到他時，該怎麼問他呢？」

　　「就看他能不能拿出那些委託斯迪加傭兵團買的卷軸囉。」鶴影吞下了最後一口波蘿麵包說道：「如果他已經使用了……也請他拿出來讓我們檢查一番。」

　　「鶴影先生可有想過，令尊為何要指派我們來調查這件事情嗎？」在鶴影拋出下個問題前，雪月便搶先拋出了一個問題：「東聖城的恐怖攻擊，應該不會影響到居城吧？」

　　鶴影的注視著雪月，似乎她是一塊鮮美可口的麵包，隨後才笑道：「指派任務給我們的不是老爸，而是爺爺，天魔居城長老之一，至於原因嘛……自有他老人家的考量在。」

　　馬車右轉，來到了另一條大馬路上，路的兩旁都是各式各樣的商家以及旅館，而在右前方，已經隱約看得見一棟氣勢恢宏的建築，那便是費里斯塔帝國境內的首席學院，奇爾海爾學院。

　　「真不愧是貴族學校，真夠氣派。」鶴影透過馬車的窗戶望著學院：「而且還只是其中一棟大樓而已。」

　　「這是教學樓，任何理論方面的課程都是在這進行，一共有五層樓高，每層樓有七間教室。」雪月立刻解釋道：「教學樓的對面，便是院長室、副院長室等行政單位所在的行政大樓，而進入大門後，直直往前走的話，便則是通往實戰演練場。」

　　馬車很快地就抵達了學院的大門，學院的大門是兩扇對開的巨大鐵門，上方有特別加工過，弄成華麗的裝飾，兩旁的柱子則同樣是經過加工的大理石製成，可以有效防止日曬雨淋。

　　「這就和我家沒兩樣。」鶴影下了馬車後說道。

　　「鶴影先生的家應該比學院更大一些才是？」雪月也下了馬車，整理著身上的白色長袍。

　　「的確是大多了。」傑拉爾關上了馬車的門，隨後看向了學院大門：「城主大人有事先知會過學院嗎？」

　　還不等鶴影回答，行政大樓的後方便突然傳出了爆炸聲，緊接著便是濃煙以及火光竄起，建築物上的部份玻璃還被震碎，整個學院甚至外頭的大馬路上頓時陷入大亂之中，許多人驚慌地四處逃竄，也有人則是停下來想確認發生了什麼事情。

　　但下一秒，卻見原本晴朗的天空中突然聚集了大量的烏雲，其中電閃雷鳴，緊接著，便劈下了一道又一道水桶般粗細的紫色閃電。

　　「我們走！」鶴影邊說邊躍上了鐵門，直接翻進了學院內，而雪月則是上前讓學院警衛趕緊去聯絡各級老師疏散學生，隨後也和傑拉爾一同追上鶴影。

　　「那是相當高等的雷遁魔法，有人在戰鬥，接近實戰演練場！」鶴影大喊道，此時他正在一條走廊上奔跑著，這是通往實戰演練場的走廊。

　　「主任，立刻去疏散學生。」途中，雪月攔下了一名身穿白色長袍的中年黃貓獸人：「詳情稍後再解釋。」

　　「雪月，妳怎麼會突然回來學院，然後那爆炸是……？」中年黃貓獸人驚訝地問道。

　　「緊急情況，晚點再解釋了。」雪月說完這句話後，便轉身快步追上傑拉爾和鶴影，而黃貓獸人也立即召來其他的老師，直接下達命令。

　　與此同時，鶴影也抵達了爆炸發生的地點，但卻看到了讓他震驚且不解的景象，因為在他的左前方，是一群武裝獸人簇擁著一名褐狼人，也就是奇爾海爾學院的院長，而在他的右前方則是一個他從沒想過會在這見到的狼人……

　　斯普薩斯十二之一，『東將軍』裘貝爾！

待續
---------------------------------
多謝上弦月幫忙抓錯誤喔~在此章節更新後，設定串的裘貝爾資料也會一同更新

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八章：隱藏的黑暗


　　星羅大陸上，一共有三大帝國，分別是位於東邊的神聖帝國、西邊的帝羅提拉帝國，以及南邊的費里斯塔帝國，但費里斯塔帝國並不算是純粹的帝國，在其國境內，還擁有許許多多的小公國，和費里斯塔帝國相互結盟，成為了一個巨大的帝國聯盟。

　　奇爾海爾學院便是整個聯盟內首屈一指的高等貴族學院，甚至，一些赫赫有名的能士，皆是從奇爾海爾學院畢業，而作為高等貴族學院，奇爾海爾學院的防備力量也很完善。

　　費里斯塔帝國派了一支部隊，專門保護奇爾海爾學院，此支部隊直屬於奇爾海爾學院的現任院長以及副院長，除此之外，也只有皇室才能調動他們。

　　身為守護學院的部隊，即便整體戰鬥力比不上守護整個費里斯塔帝國的帝國精稅軍，但其戰力也不容小覷，每一位士兵皆是經歷過多重考驗才挑選而出的。

　　已經有整整五百年，這支部隊從來沒有出動過了，不過今天，這支部隊卻罕見地出動。

　　而讓這支部隊出動的人還是守護天魔居城的『斯普薩斯十二盾』的成員，『東將軍』裘貝爾。

　　「為什麼裘貝爾會在這？」鶴影的心中浮現出的第一個問題便是這個，身為天魔居城城主之子，他自然能接觸到許多人不知道的事情，其中便包括了『十二』，這是天魔居城的秘密力量，即便是三大帝國也只有極少數的高層才能知曉。

　　除此之外，『十二』的每一位成員皆是由蒼煌親自挑選，所有人皆是擁有優秀的魔法能力或者是在其他方面有著特殊的專長，如果放在三大帝國，每人幾乎都是相當於護國國師一類的強大人物，是一種底牌般地的強大力量。

　　而在鶴影困惑的同時，奇爾海爾學院的院長也對著裘貝爾說道：「我不知道你是誰，但你假借聯邦情報組織特別探員的身份過來，這足以構成了讓我調動軍隊過來的理由，勸你還是乖乖投降吧。」

　　「瞞著自己的國家，藉著學院的掩護暗地裡勾結敵人，還真敢把我當作身份不明的人阿。」裘貝爾語氣平靜地說道，即便是面對一整支部隊，他仍然無所畏懼。

　　「我想我們就直接切入正題吧……」裘貝爾原本平靜地目光頓時變得銳利的起來，他那翡翠綠色的瞳孔之中似乎有精芒在閃爍：「你們至聖團的目的是什麼？有哪些國家高層牽涉在內？」

　　奇爾海爾學院院長的臉色一變，沉默了會才開口：「那你是不是應該先告訴我你究竟是何方神聖？」

　　儘管表面上故作冷靜，但褐狼人的心裡卻是泛起了滔天駭浪，他實在也沒想到，至聖團這名字竟然會被人知曉。

　　裘貝爾並沒有選擇回答，而是將右手舉高到自己的右臉旁，手指間已經有絲絲紫色閃電在劈啪作響，而看到裘貝爾的舉動，奇爾海爾學院院長也對自己的部下下達了出擊的指令。

　　戰鬥，正式開始！

　　「唉呀呀，少主的進展也滿快的阿，不過現在還是請少主和你的兩位朋友先行往後退些。」正當鶴影思考著要不要上前幫忙裘貝爾時，一名年輕的黃貓獸人便出現在鶴影等人的後方。

　　「拉斐爾。」鶴影三人的目光皆聚集到這名貓人身上，接著便問道：「同時有兩名『十二』的成員在這，是爺爺的命令？」

　　「不是兩位，是三位。」另一道蒼老的聲音響起，聲音的主人是一名拄著拐杖的年老白虎獸人，身上披著一件黑色披風：「老夫也受長老之託，來到了這裡。」

　　「戴爾塔也來啦……」鶴影搔搔頭，接著開口：「爺爺竟然派你們來了，那又何必讓我們也來呀？」

　　「因為我們的任務和少主不同，少主的任務是調查爆炸案，我們則是收到的任務是，殲滅。」

　　「殲滅？爺爺想把奇爾海爾學院院長給殺掉？」鶴影揚起一邊眉毛。

　　「那是因為，在少主您抵達費里斯塔帝國國境前時，神聖帝國高層給了我們一條消息，那爆炸案確實是個幌子，其真正的目的是竊取重要資料，說詳細點，是七天後在費里斯塔帝國境內舉行的高峰會，有人藉著那爆炸案掩護，竊取了關於高峰會的所有資料，再加上少主您回報的消息……」戴爾塔一面拄著柺杖走到鶴影的面前，一面緩緩地說道：「因此，長老做出了決定，要我們先來審訊奇爾海爾學院的院長，如果他不合作，就殲滅。」

　　「地點、出席名單、守備分佈，總之一切都曝光了。」拉斐爾輕笑道，語氣中帶著一絲調侃：「真不知道這些帝國怎麼辦事的，不過現在不是說這個的時候，我和戴爾塔大人先保護少主你們撤退吧。」

　　「學院的人員呢？」一直沒有說話的雪月在這時候開口問道。

　　「都撤走了，現在學院內已經沒有任何人在了，所以裘貝爾這時候才動手。」拉斐爾回答道，隨後四處打量了下：「話說回來，好久沒回來這了，看來還是沒多大改變。」

　　「你也是奇爾海爾學院的學生？」雪月微微驚訝地說道。

　　「是阿，比妳大上許多屆喔。」拉斐爾笑著說道，而在這時，一股龐大的魔力降臨，整個天空都頓時暗了下來。

　　「裘貝爾動手了。」戴爾塔的目光斜斜望向戰場：「儘管作為你們的前輩，但老夫自認面對你們並沒有十足的把握能獲勝呢。」

　　「戴爾塔大人可真是謙虛。」拉斐爾笑道，隨後便和鶴影三人一同遠離戰鬥地點，來到了一處可以完整看到整個戰鬥地點的高樓上。

　　只見天空中烏雲密布，電閃雷鳴，雲層中不時閃現一道道可怕的紫色閃電，宛如蒼龍怒吼一般，雷聲響徹雲霄，遠遠地傳播了出去。

　　戰鬥剛開始不到十分鐘，奇爾海爾學院院長的部下就已經剩下不多了，不過倒是沒有出現任何死亡，而只是單純地失去了作戰能力，顯然是裘貝爾刻意所為。

　　「讓你的部下離開，乖乖和我們走，這是我最後一次的警告。」裘貝爾冷冷地望著褐狼人，語氣中充滿了輕視以及不屑：「還是說，犧牲無辜人的性命，是你最拿手的？」

　　聞言，褐狼人頓時大怒，惡狠狠地說道：「今日，我必殺你！」

　　隨後，褐狼人的雙手飛速結印，渾身上下都籠罩在一團紅光內，空氣中的火屬性魔法元素開始躁動：「火遁‧豪焰龍！」

　　隨著褐狼人的一聲暴喝，一條頭生雙角，栩栩如生地火龍憑空凝結而出，從上空直撲而下，撲向了裘貝爾。

　　面對龐大兇惡的火龍，裘貝爾只是舉起了自己的右手，五指張開，在火龍撲來的同時直接一舉抓住火龍的口吻部，然後幾道紫色雷光四散而出，那可怕的火龍頓時煙消雲散。

　　面對如此一幕，奇爾海爾學院一方的人馬紛紛大驚失色，因為院長的火系魔法可是相當爐火純青，但現在卻是被一個不知名的年輕銀狼人給輕而易舉地化解。

　　而在一旁的高樓上觀戰的鶴影三人也是些許震驚，不過鶴影除了震驚外，還帶著一絲顫慄：「裘貝爾，還真是可怕阿。」

　　「是阿，身為第一個被挑選中的『十二』，他那純粹的能力就是他最大的優勢。」戴爾塔緩緩地開口說道：「裘貝爾的能力就是雷，而他也沒有多修練其他屬性，只有最精純、最強大的雷……」

　　戴爾塔的話音未落，奇爾海爾學院院長便被一道雷電給劈中，渾身麻痺地倒臥在地上，儘管沒死，但也徹底失去了戰鬥能力。

　　「這就是『斯普薩斯十二』的第一人，『東將軍』青龍之裘貝爾！」高樓上，唯獨剩下戴爾塔的聲音緩緩地飄盪。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第九章：至聖團


　　在裘貝爾打倒了奇爾海爾學院院長後，鶴影三人組、戴爾塔以及拉斐爾也從高樓上下來，而城鎮警衛軍也隨之趕到，同行的還有費里斯塔帝國的財政大臣，一名年長睿智的黑狼人，身上穿著高貴的白袍。

　　不過，財政大臣此時正在和裘貝爾爭論著如何處置奇爾海爾學院的院長。

　　「聯邦情報組織在我國境內並沒有如此龐大的權限，你們這明顯是越權了。」費里斯塔帝國財政大臣安格爾語氣嚴肅地說道，讓人難以相信他是一名上了年紀的老狼人：「至少，我國還有四十八小時的時間可以拘留他，再交給你們。」

　　「恕我直言，您的姪子涉嫌參與了東聖城的恐怖攻擊，為此，聯邦情報組織內的東聖城理事特別擴大了我們的權限，我們有權先行拘留您的姪子。」裘貝爾不亢不卑地說道，神色平靜，語氣中卻帶著一股不容置疑地味道在：「希望您能諒解，財政大臣閣下。」

　　「至少讓我國先來審訊他，之後就任由你們處置。」財政大臣安格爾仍然不死心，繼續爭取對自己姪子的率先審問權。

　　然而，還沒等裘貝爾回話，上方的天空中突然出現了一道空間之門，一道血色光芒從天而降，震開了看守著奇爾海爾學院長的幾名士兵，將院長本人給籠罩在內，並帶著他緩緩地飛了上去。

　　「該死的，是誰這麼大膽！」財政大臣安格爾怒道，右手一揚，一道水箭直接射向了空間之門，不過卻被一名一身黑色裝扮地龍人給擋了下來，至少他的頭部是龍，但身後的尾巴卻是狼尾，雙眼皆為深藍色，但瞳孔卻是不同，左眼為狼族常見的瞳孔，右眼則是龍族細長的瞳孔。

　　「雷鳴……」裘貝爾揚手正準備攻擊時，卻被財政大臣給擋了下來：「別傷害我姪子！」

　　財政大臣的舉動讓裘貝爾一臉不悅地皺眉，因為已經有另一名身材壯碩的火龍族龍人從空間之門內出現，抱起了身受重傷地奇爾海爾學院院長，帶著他加速飛向空間之門。

　　「傑拉爾，攔下他們！」鶴影邊說邊拔出了背上的武士刀，手起刀落，一道犀利的刀氣直接衝向了高空，而一旁的傑拉爾也射出一根雷之箭矢，不過兩人的攻擊卻被一面巨大的冰霜盾牌給擋了下來。

　　而在一旁的拉斐爾也已經動手，只見他身手靈巧地躍上了一旁較高的一個陽台上，右手食指指向了那面冰霜盾牌。

　　「灼火之指……１。」隨著拉斐爾的話語，一道細長地火柱直接射穿了那扇盾牌，不過卻沒有打中那名混血的龍人，而後者也隨之發動了可怕的反擊。

　　只見天空中憑空凝聚了一根根尖銳的冰椎，對這下方的眾人進行了無差別的大範圍攻擊，一些原本就受傷的獸人士兵來不及躲閃之下，便被冰椎給射中，瞬間就受了重傷，有的甚至當場死亡。

　　而鶴影三人組和裘貝爾等人則是用自己擅長的魔法擋下或躲開了這些冰椎，而當這些冰椎都落下之後，天空中再無任何一人，空間之門出現的地方只剩下還在微微扭曲的空間以及一絲的魔力波動。

　　「他們是誰？為何要劫走我姪子？」財政大臣安格爾不敢相信地說道，甚至還帶著一絲的驚慌。

　　「大臣閣下，稍後我們就會對你們費里斯塔帝國高層做個簡報，到時就會知道是誰救走了你的姪子。」裘貝爾轉過身來對著黑狼人說道：「希望到時，你能提供所有一切關於你姪子的資料，這有助於我們找到他。」

　　財政大臣安格爾似乎還想說什麼，但最終還是點頭，接著便派了一名士兵傳訊給皇室高層。

　　搞定了費里斯塔帝國一方後，裘貝爾來到了鶴影的面前：「少主，長老希望你現在連絡他，透過天魔令牌。」

　　「爺爺？」鶴影揚起一邊眉毛，隨後將武士刀收入刀鞘後，從身上的大衣內拿出了一塊黑色的圓形令牌，上頭刻著一道六芒星的圖騰，注入魔力，啟動了令牌：「爺爺，我在聽。」

　　「鶴影，這是給你們三人的任務，和聯邦情報組織的探員們合作，一起阻止七日後高峰會上的暗殺行動。」令牌中傳出了蒼煌那蒼老穩重的聲音：「但敵人會以怎樣的方式進入會場，就交給聯邦情報組織去調查吧。」


　　「暗殺目標呢？」鶴影開口問道，語氣相當穩重且嚴肅，面對自己的爺爺，他可不敢露出絲毫玩世不恭的態度：「是單人，還是多數？」

　　「以目前現有的情報來看，我不能給你肯定的答案，影月稍後會將一切文件都交給聯邦情報組織的高層，你們三人會獲得最高的權限。」蒼煌回答道，此時人在天魔居城長老殿內的他，手中正看著一份文件：「鶴影，記住，不計一切代價的去阻止這場暗殺行動，必要時可以下殺手，這次的敵人是至聖團。」

　　「這至聖團究竟是何方神聖？」鶴影又問道。

　　「裘貝爾會告訴你關於至聖團的資料，小心為上，鶴影。」蒼煌在說完這句話後便關掉了通訊令牌，隨後便將手中的文件放回桌上，望向了沙發上的白夜：「我們可以開始了，白夜。」

　　「鶴影那孩子沒問題吧？」白夜的目光透過老花眼鏡望著蒼煌，「以至聖團作為對手的話……」

　　蒼煌並沒有立即回答，而是繞過辦公桌，來到了白夜畫好的一座魔法陣內，開始脫下身上的衣物，露出了蒼老的身軀，而在蒼煌的胸前，有兩道怵目驚心地傷疤：「那孩子沒問題的，因為他有兩位不錯的夥伴，而且我讓裘貝爾、拉斐爾以及戴爾塔暗中支援他們。」

　　「那就好，現在就先讓我們來處理你身上的傷勢吧。」白夜示意蒼煌在魔法陣內坐下，隨後便啟動了這道魔法陣。

　　而在外海一處不知名的島嶼上，身上衣服多處焦黑，但整體傷勢已經好得差不多的奇爾海爾學院院長正和三名獸人走在一條小徑上。

　　「老祖對你的失誤不是很高興……」其中一名蒼老的紅毛狼人老者開口說道，目光卻是望著前方：「所以就由你自己去解釋了……」

　　「我會的。」奇爾海爾學院院長吞了吞口水，臉色相當凝重，而他們四人也隨之走入了一個山洞，山洞很寬，兩旁都掛滿了照明用的魔法水晶，約莫走了五分鐘，他們總算來到了山洞的最深處。

　　這是一個足足有三公尺高的寬敞洞穴，盡頭的一張黃金龍椅上，坐著一名渾身都籠罩在黑色斗篷的狼人。

　　「歡迎回來，吾輩之友。」那籠罩在黑色斗篷內的狼人說道，聲音蒼老嘶啞，充滿了滄桑。


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

淒黑出現了!!!(欸你
至聖團啊…讓我好想當臥底
蒼爺的進度好快唷OAO很期待～

對了，還有這個想問一下

「灼火之指……１。」隨著拉斐爾的話語，一道細長地火柱直接射穿了那扇盾牌，

請問那個１是多打的嗎？

(結果不是WWW我多想了...)

----------


## 弦月

嗚哇哇哇哇漆黑出現了！
那是不是代表其他徵角角色很快就會出現了呢～好期待喔～
要被暗殺的是誰呢？要進行暗殺的又是誰呢？
我真的超期待的～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十章：八星探員登場


　　還算明亮的洞穴內，奇爾海爾學院院長一臉沉重地站在了正中間，面對著那名坐在金色龍椅上的黑袍老狼人。

　　「那麼……吾輩之友，撿回一命的感覺如何？」那老狼人緩緩地開口說道，聲音雖然蒼老嘶啞，但卻帶著一股威嚴。

　　聞言，奇爾海爾學院院長渾身一震，立刻單膝下跪，低下頭恭敬地說道：「非常感謝大人的救命之恩，小的一定會回報。」

　　「安格拉特……奇爾海爾學院現任院長……你無須對我如此恭敬，我不過是一介老朽……」老狼人依舊緩緩地開口：「現在，安格拉特，告訴我，你忘記了你的任務了嗎？」

　　「小的沒有忘記。」名為安格拉特的奇爾海爾學院院長回答道，頭低得更低了。

　　老狼人只是抬起略顯乾瘦的右手，在虛空中微微一點，只見一道巨大的水鏡憑空出現在洞穴的半空中，上面正是安格拉特以及一群武裝獸人士兵對抗裘貝爾的畫面。

　　見到此幕，安格拉特冷汗直冒，心似乎跌到了谷底：「大人，我可以解釋……」

　　「你可知對方是誰？」老狼人似乎不打算給安格拉特解釋。

　　「我、我不知道，但他假冒聯邦情報組織的探員，所以我才叫來了軍隊。」安格拉特回答道。

　　「那個銀狼人……是吾輩的死敵，天魔居城長老創立的秘密部隊……」老狼人微微抬起頭來說道，從兜帽下可以隱約看到他蒼老的面貌，在那花白的眉毛下，是一雙令人戰慄的深邃血色瞳孔，隨著他的話語，空氣中慢慢出現了一股可怕的威壓：「你的任務，只是掩護炎狼族取得高峰會資料的卷軸，如此簡單，但你卻留下了線索，你讓傭兵團的成員去幫你買了卷軸，讓他們循線找上了你……」

　　安格拉特被空氣中那無形的威壓壓得動彈不得，就連想要替自己辯解也做不到。

　　「你讓天魔居城的注意力全部轉移到吾輩上了……」老狼人繼續說道，空中的水鏡已經消失得無影無蹤，但無形地威壓卻還持續著，不過一旁的幾名老狼人的部下似乎不受影響：「安格拉特，你還有一次補償的機會，成功了，你的這次失誤一筆勾消，還會獲得更多獎賞……失敗了，後果你自己知道。」

　　老狼人的話音落下，那無形地威壓也頓時煙消雲散，而安格拉特也立刻高聲說道：「多謝大人！小的一定不會讓您失望的。」

　　「很好……那麼……你們都先退下吧……」老狼人說道，隨即現場的所有人便轉身離開了這座洞穴。

　　另一方面，位於費里斯塔帝國境內的一座公國內的聯邦情報組織總部三樓的寬敞的會議室，鶴影、傑拉爾和雪月三人正坐在這，翻閱著手上的幾疊資料。

　　「如果現場的警衛分佈真的是照文件上的這樣，那我有很多種方法可以輕鬆突破……」鶴影打著呵欠，望著手中的一份資料：「至少北方是個很好的突破點，靠近山脈，卻只有一隊七人的小隊。」

　　「鶴影先生是打算正大光明的走進去？」一旁的雪月平靜地問道，她正看著出席人員的名單，上頭有三大帝國、許多公國的高層以及一些部落德高望重的長老或族長等等：「至少可以排除三大帝國的現任皇帝、皇后以及公國的總理了，這上面沒有這些人。」

　　傑拉爾則是在一旁默默翻著資料，眉頭不時輕皺：「工作人員和警衛部分的人事資料也看不出什麼疑點……」

　　「這樣我們該怎麼防範阿？」鶴影拋下了手中的資料，打量著這間寬大的會議室，拿起另一份用褐色牛皮紙袋的裝著的文件：「至聖團的歷史……可以追溯到一萬多年前，沒想到是消失已久的血狼族。」

　　「血狼族，書籍上記載，在一萬多年就被天魔狼族給消滅了才是。」雪月抬起頭來說道：「難道是當初的殘黨？」

　　「可能吧，血狼族一直視我們天魔狼族為大敵，但原因我就不知道了，有空我再問爺爺吧。」鶴影將關於至聖團的資料都收進空間戒指內，而在此時，會議室的門也被人推了開來。

　　領頭的是一名有著紫色雙瞳的雌性黑龍人，身穿著一件寬大的深藍色長袍，而她身後跟著的兩名同樣穿著深藍色長袍的獸人，一虎一雪豹。

　　「初次見面，想必幾位就是特別探員了？」領頭的雌性黑龍獸人開口說道，在鶴影三人的對面坐了下來：「我是八星探員野魂，這兩位是我的搭檔，安東尼以及羅爾，兩人都是七星探員。」

　　聯邦情報組織對探員的分級很簡單，就是一星至九星，星級越高，代表該探員的經驗越豐富、能力越強，而要提高星級，除了必須完成一定程度的任務外，還要通過聯邦情報組織的考核，因此能達到七星以上的探員，數量並不是很多。

　　「我是傑拉爾，他是鶴影，而那位則是雪月。」傑拉爾也自我介紹道，同時也介紹鶴影跟雪月給對方認識：「對於至聖團可能採取的暗殺方式，你們有任何頭緒了嗎？」

　　「以至聖團過往的方式，儘管有些沒有明確的證據指向他們，但他們的暗殺方式有非常多種，最常用的則是近身刺殺，不過在高峰會上，我不認為他們會選用這種方式。」名為安東尼的中年黃虎獸人開口回答道：「我個人認為，他們可能會選擇在目標的交通工具上安置卷軸引爆的方式。」

　　「這倒是一種方式，因為這些出席人員多半會乘坐馬車到會場。」雪月友善地點頭說道：「目標人選呢？你們有調查結果了嗎？」

　　「聯邦情報組織的情報分析部門有分析過所有出席高峰會的人員的資料，同時也傳了一份請王族聖城幫忙了。」羅爾回答道，在說到王族聖城四個字時，語氣和神色都有著一股尊敬之意。

　　因為王族聖城，是星羅大陸上眾多的居民對於天魔居城的稱呼，是一種源自於心中的尊敬，因為天魔居城的第一任城主和初代龍神是整個星羅大陸的英雄，他們帶領龍族和獸族的聯盟封印了遠古魔龍奈摩爾，拯救了整個星羅大陸。

　　「介意讓我們看看嗎？」傑拉爾開口問道。

　　「那是當然，我們的主席已經指示我們和你們分享所有情報。」野魂點點頭，隨後將一個褐色牛皮紙袋遞給傑拉爾：「可能的名單都在裏頭了。」


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

八星級探員~ :jcdragon-shy2: 野仔就這樣登場了~ :jcdragon-xp: 
瞳色嚴格來講是上深藍下紫(?
原來我的搭檔是安東尼和羅爾XD
至聖團的老大狼(?)好威嚴
好奇為什麼要暗殺「那個誰」?? :jcdragon-idle:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十一章：萬年血戰


　　天魔居城長老殿，白夜的辦公室內，他正坐在一張沙發上望著蒼煌閱讀那些資料，兩人之間的長方形桌子上，有數本厚重的典籍以及一卷卷的卷軸。

　　「一萬多年前……那時還是戰亂時期阿……」戴著半月形無框老花眼鏡的蒼煌喃喃地開口說道：「當年我族和血狼族以及至聖團大戰了一場，只為了阻止他們染指先祖留下的基業。」

　　「那時候你都還沒出生呢，蒼煌。」白夜輕笑道，隨後才開口說道：「其實當年，至聖團和血狼族之間並沒有什麼關聯，他們兩方雖然目的相同，但立場終究是不同，到後來，至聖團才找上了血狼族幫忙，雖然最終我們還是將他們個個擊破，但也損失了不少人。」

　　蒼煌點點頭，拿起了一本典籍開始翻閱：「但如今，他們兩方很有可能合作了……這對我族和星羅大陸來說並不是好消息。」

　　白夜微微點頭，隨後繼續說道：「這一次高峰會的行動，我認為這是至聖團在主導，血狼族只是提供了一些支援，因為這不太像是血狼族的作風，他們和炎狼族、火龍一族以及神炎狼族一樣好戰。」

　　「除了我族以外，至聖團的成員來自各族，包括了上古種族……這應該是一萬多年前那次大戰，各國各族以及我族都損失慘重的原因。」蒼煌一面翻閱著典籍，一面說道，而在典籍上，不時有一張張各種族的成員的照片，這些都是以往的至聖團成員，有的已經死在當年的大戰，有的則是未知，這是一份當年由許多國家、種族和天魔狼族一起擬定的名單。

　　「那份名單是一萬多年前擬定的，而這一份……」白夜拿起了另一本比較薄點的典籍遞給蒼煌：「是三年前才擬定的，上頭的一切資料是各國以及聯邦情報組織竭盡所能蒐集來的，標記紅色的是經過證實的，黃色的則是有一半的嫌疑，無標記的則是證據不足，只有謠言，但這份資料直到現在都還是做為各國的最高通緝名單的依據。」

　　「謠言……」蒼煌仔細地審視著那一頁又一頁的資料，眉頭不時輕皺：「白夜，我想我們可能得親自出城一趟了……」

　　「有這個必要嗎？難道說你看出什麼了嗎？」白夜微微一楞，隨後身體前傾，望著蒼煌手中的典籍。

　　「有幾個黃色標記的人，最後被目擊的地點都在同一個地方，或許我們兩人去那地方調查，還能發現一些被遺漏的線索。」蒼煌平靜地說道，隨後拿出了一幅星羅大陸的地圖，指了指位於神聖帝國東北方的一處：「這裡，切達爾斯境，那五個人都曾在這出現過，而且很頻繁。」

　　「那是雷龍一族的領地，至少曾經是……」白夜的眉頭輕皺，根據他對雷龍一族的了解，雷龍一族的長老們並不是很歡迎別族擅自踏入他們的領地：「但真的有需要你和我去調查？」

　　畢竟自己和蒼煌都是天魔居城的長老，一旦親自出動，難免讓人遐想些什麼。

　　「這也是情非得已，居城需要十二盾的駐守，所以我也沒法再多派幾名十二出去，所以這次就由你和我前往吧。」蒼煌自然也明白白夜的擔憂，但他還是試著說服白夜。

　　「好吧，但我不希望你逞強，那我們什麼時候出發。」白夜看了看蒼煌，摸了摸下巴上長達腹部的白鬍鬚，隨後才神色嚴肅地說道。

　　「沒問題，出發的時間越快越好。」蒼煌開口說道，將地圖用魔法轉印到另一張空白的魔法卷軸上面，同時還有那幾名黃色標記的目標名單。

　　「好。」白夜點點頭，隨後開始和蒼煌整理這些資料和典籍，並將它們整齊地疊在一旁，隨後揚手發出了一道魔法傳訊，通知天魔居城的現任城主影月，要他讓人準備通往星羅大陸的次元傳送魔法陣。

　　另一方面，身處於聯邦情報組織總部的鶴影三人組，正和野魂等三名聯邦情報組織的高階探員討論著可能的暗殺目標名單。

　　「過去的半個小時，我們已經篩選出了這七位高層人員，它們作為目標的可能性最大。」傑拉爾邊說邊將手寫的一份名單交給野魂：「其中有四人，曾經有和至聖團成員戰鬥的經驗，也有一些輝煌的戰績，因此至聖團很有可能暗殺他們作為報復。」

　　「我們的觀點也和你們差不多，只是我們的名單是八位，不是七位。」野魂也將自己列出了名單交給傑拉爾三人：「我們多出了費里斯塔帝國的前任軍備大臣，同時也是奇爾海爾學院的第十七任院長，戈爾登‧瑞德爾。」

　　「戈爾登‧瑞德爾，據說他已經卸下軍備大臣的職位數百年了，幾乎過著隱居的生活……」雪月開口說道，隨後從鶴影手上拿走那份出席成員的簡單背景調查資料。

　　「不過考量到他年輕時曾經擊殺過五名位於通緝名單上的至聖團成員，他恐怕也會是目標。」安東尼說出了自己的看法。

　　「所以總共就是八位可能的目標啦……」鶴影在椅子上換了個坐姿，隨手拿起了高峰會現場的場地圖看著：「如果要潛入會場進行暗殺動作，能進出的地方有點多，尤其是那些守備人數不多的地方……」

　　「所以鶴影先生的建議是，加強這些地方的守備？」野魂平靜地望著鶴影問道。

　　「如果我是刺客的話，我並不是很樂意看到出入口有許多守衛。」鶴影微微點頭，接著繼續開口：「但如果刺客擁有偽造的證件和身份，再多的守衛都擋不住刺客……」

　　聞言，野魂三人互相對望了一眼，而雪月和傑拉爾也將目光聚集在鶴影身上，隨後，野魂才問道：「鶴影先生是認為，可能還有內奸存在？」

　　「以至聖團的手段和規模來看，我認為不無可能，畢竟連奇爾海爾學院的院長都是他們的人了。」鶴影在椅子上坐直了身軀，開口說道。

　　「儘管還有內奸存在，但我們也沒多少時間可以找出這名內奸了。」羅爾翻了翻桌上的資料說道：「不過我們還是會將這個可能性呈報上去。」

　　「那就麻煩你們了。」傑拉爾將資料整理整理，隨後問道：「不知道我們能不能到高峰會的現場去實地勘察一次？」

　　「為了安全考量，高峰會會場已經嚴格封鎖，只有少數的人可以進出，但既然你們想要實地考察，我會替你們去向主席申請看看。」野魂也收起了資料，隨後開口問道：「非常感謝你們的意見，我們很期待和你們合作。」

　　「彼此彼此。」鶴影輕笑道，隨後站起身來伸展筋骨，然後望向了雪月漢傑拉爾：「咱們就先離開這吧，坐久了挺累的。」

　　隨後，在場的六人先後離開了這間會議室，野魂等人則是前去找聯邦情報組織的主席，打算報告剛剛討論的一切，而鶴影三人組則是先回到了聯邦情報組織替他們安排的飯店內休息。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十二章：接觸


　　在飯店內休息了一晚後，隔天一早，野魂幫鶴影三人組申請的探查高峰會會長的申請書也被聯邦情報組織的首席批准，只是全程需由高峰會現場的守衛陪同在一旁。

　　鶴影三人在飯店內享用最高級的早餐服務後，便坐著馬車來到了高峰會的會場，這是一棟三層樓的建築，從外面看上去就像是一座高級莊園，而在門口，有一隊十人的重裝部隊駐守在那，其中有各種族的獸人以及幾名水龍族的龍人。

　　將文件給部隊隊長看過後，那名水龍人立刻分配三名人手，讓他們陪著鶴影三人組去探查整個高峰會會場。

　　在走過了寬廣的花園後，便進入了會場內，只見裏頭是一處特別挑高過的大會堂，差不多可以容納一百人左右，而這還只是保守的估計。

　　「那我們就分開來檢查吧，一人一層。」鶴影對著傑拉爾和雪月說道，隨後他走向了西邊的一條走廊，打算從那邊開始檢查起，而隨行的一名警衛隨即跟著他。

　　另一方面，傑拉爾打算檢查二樓，而雪月便是去三樓探查，一來到三樓，雪月選擇先檢查右邊的幾間會議室，不過在她剛走入第一間會議室後，隨行紅狼人警衛卻將會議室的大門關上並上鎖。

　　「卡利斯先生，真是好久不見了。」面對警衛這突然的舉動，雪月似乎並不驚訝，在會議室內轉過身來望著這名紅狼人：「警衛的生活還能適應嗎？」

　　「無聊透了，倒是妳，似乎過得很輕鬆，天魔居城的生活。」名為卡利斯的紅狼人說道，他的瞳孔也慢慢地從藍色轉變成血紅色，顯然是一種偽裝魔法：「妳的進展如何？」

　　「呵……卡利斯先生還是一樣認真盡責。」雪月輕笑了一聲，隨後繼續開口說道：「天魔居城的圖書館我都去過了，但正要去第三層時，就被委託下來調查東聖城爆炸案以及這次的高峰會暗殺行動。」

　　「所以你們就循線調查到了安格拉特，儘管打倒他的是十二盾，但也或多或少給我們造成了些麻煩……」紅狼人語氣低沉地說道，奇爾海爾學院院長也是他們計畫中的一員，如今身份暴露後，這讓他們必須改變一下計畫。

　　「如果他不要糊塗到讓傭兵團去幫他購買魔法卷軸，我們也就不會有線索查查到他了，這是他咎由自取，卡利斯先生。」雪月倒是不以為然，依舊輕鬆地說道：「陛下的計畫依舊沒變，就由卡利斯先生全權負責，少了安格拉特未必會對計畫造成影響。」

　　「說得好聽……」卡利斯憤憤不平地開口，但雪月口中的陛下正是他們血狼族的老祖，由不得他有絲毫反抗：「老祖會提供其他協助嗎？」

　　「是的，你只要在高峰會當天將這些都給引爆，試著引來更多的軍隊就好，其餘的，律先生和下弦月妹妹會妥善處理。」雪月邊說邊從手上的空間戒指內拿出了五個同樣樣式的魔法卷軸：「裡面都已經寫好了焰爆魔法，這就交給你了，卡利斯先生。」

　　「我完成任務後，希望妳會幫我在老祖面前說些好話。」卡利斯伸手將五個魔法卷軸收進了自己的空間戒指內，望著雪月說道。

　　「那當然，那就祝你今天一切順利了，卡利斯先生。」雪月點點頭，隨後在卡利斯的陪同下離開了這間會議室，而後者的雙瞳眼色也變回了藍色，兩人就這樣回到了第一層大廳，和鶴影以及傑拉爾會合。

　　「妳那邊沒問題嗎？」鶴影問著雪月。

　　「一切正常，兩位呢？」雪月點點頭。

　　「同樣一切正常，沒有什麼可疑的魔法殘留跡象。」傑拉爾搖搖頭說道，「連一絲一毫都沒有，守護魔法陣也沒有被人入侵改寫。」

　　「既然這樣，我們就先回去聯絡野魂吧。」鶴影很快地下了決定，隨後他們三人就和三名警衛一同離開高峰會會場，乘坐馬車前往聯邦情報組織的總部，打算先去見野魂。

　　另一方面，天魔居城位高權重的兩位長老，白夜以及蒼煌親臨神聖帝國東北方偏北的霍爾雷姆境，這裡是位於切達爾斯境的北邊，是雷龍一族新的領地，而在兩人的前方五公里里處，隱約可見一座巨大的城市，那是座名為雷鳴城的雷龍族居城。

　　事實上，雷鳴城也和神聖帝國皇室結盟，在戰爭爆發時，雷鳴城的這些雷龍會是神聖帝國的一股壓陣戰力，而現任的神聖帝國高層官員中，也有雷龍一族的成員，這便說明了兩方的關係有多麼密切。

　　蒼煌和白夜兩人一言不發，卻有默契般地同時朝著雷鳴城前進，儘管，他們可以直接前往切達爾斯境，但那畢竟是雷龍一族曾經的領地，因此基於禮儀和避免不必要的誤會，他們還是得和雷鳴城的高層知會一聲。

　　就像天魔居城一樣，如果有外族人想要進入，也得通過層層的審核，避免有敵人趁機混入居城內破壞。

　　儘管兩人年紀都不小了，但前進的速度卻不慢，很快地就來到了雷鳴城的城門，城門附近駐守的兩名雷龍族龍人紛紛警戒性地舉起手中的武器：「站住！你們是誰？」

　　「天魔居城長老，白夜‧萊恩哈特‧星闇‧伊亞諾特以及蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特，希望進城見貴族族長，有些事情需要和貴族族長商討。」一身白袍，白鬍鬚長達腹部的白夜平靜地開口說道，老花眼鏡後的藍色雙瞳閃爍著一絲絲精芒。

　　天魔居城長老！

　　兩名警衛渾身一震，身為星羅大陸的一員，幾乎沒人不知道天魔居城，因此兩名警衛立刻放下手中的武器，然後將這消息上報給守衛隊統領，隨後再一級一級往上匯報，很快地就傳到了城主的耳中。

　　「天魔居城長老親自駕臨？究竟是有何事而來。」現任雷龍族族長玄天皺著眉頭喃喃地說道，隨後對著前來報告的傳令下令：「立刻打開城門迎接他們，我會親自將這件事報告給長老們。」

　　「遵命，族長。」傳令恭敬地行了一禮後，立即離開城主殿，將這道命令傳訊給城門的警衛隊，很快地，雷鳴城的城門就大大地敞開，而白夜和蒼煌兩人也隨之進入城內。

　　沿途中，不時有許多雷龍族龍人對著兩人投以好奇的目光，因為要在雷鳴城內看到外族人，機會非常稀少，一旦看到，多半都是神聖帝國的使者或官員來訪，但白夜和蒼煌兩人明顯不是穿著神聖帝國的服飾。


　　白夜和蒼煌兩人在幾名雷龍族警衛的陪伴下，很快地就來到了寬敞的城主府，隨後便被帶領到裝飾華麗且明亮的會客室內，等待著雷龍族族長玄天。


待續

----------


## 弦月

原來雪月是壞人……？
蒼爺的小說超棒的
然後我好像看到下弦月了 :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want: 
期待下一章喔！！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十三章：切達爾斯境


　　在貴賓室等候了約莫五分鐘後，雷龍族現任族長玄天帶著兩名雷龍族老者來到了會議室，而看到他們的身影，白夜和蒼煌隨即起身想和對方行禮。

　　「免禮、免禮。」雷龍族族長玄天面帶笑容地說道：「天魔居城的兩位長老來訪，我族若是有失遠迎還請多多包涵。」

　　「不、不，是我們冒昧來拜訪了。」白夜搖搖頭說道，同樣也是面帶笑容：「我們應該先通知神聖帝國的。」

　　原則上，由於雷龍族長老們不是很喜歡外族擅自踏入他們的領地，因此除了神聖帝國的皇室高層外，其餘的種族如果要拜訪雷鳴城，都得先告知神聖帝國，再由神聖帝國去和雷鳴城報備，取得許可後，才能進入雷鳴城，甚至是霍爾雷姆境。

　　「那麼，兩位這次前來是有什麼事情需要你們親自駕臨？」此時，雷龍族的大長老開口問道，他是目前雷龍族內最年長的一名雷龍，已經活了一萬三千多年，一身雷系魔法出神入化。

　　「我們想進入貴族曾經的領地──切達爾斯境調查一些東西。」和身旁的蒼煌對看一眼後，白夜開口說道：「是有關於至聖團的。」

　　白夜此話一出，雷龍族的兩名長老紛紛臉色一變，隨後，雷龍族的二長老臉色陰沉地開口：「當年，我族遷出切達爾斯境後，已經在那邊佈置了許多探測魔法，只要有人踏入，我們都會知道。」

　　「但聯邦情報組織的情報是，有人在切達爾斯境內看到幾名疑似至聖團成員的人。」這一次，換蒼煌開口了：「所以，我希望貴族能允許我和白夜長老進入切達爾斯境內調查。」

　　「蒼煌長老，我不想冒犯，但二長老的話很清楚，只要有任何人踏入切達爾斯境，我們都會知道。」雷龍族的大長老回答道：「我族每一個月都會檢查一次所有探測魔法陣，一切都很正常。」

　　「或許他們找到了魔法陣的漏洞，或者是……可能有內賊？」蒼煌繼續說道，目光望著雷龍族大長老。

　　「蒼煌長老，這是對我族很嚴重的指控，希望你有確切的證據。」雷龍族族長玄天沉聲說道，似乎已經有些許不悅：「我族向來團結，絕對不會向至聖團低頭。」

　　「但至聖團的成員來自各族，貴族也有先例……」蒼煌再度開口，但話還沒說完，便被雷龍族二長老打斷，語氣中已經明顯可以感受到他的怒火：「蒼煌長老！莫要再提那條叛徒！」

　　「如果當初你們可以早點將那名叛徒的事情公佈出來，聯軍也不會喪失先機。」蒼煌似乎不在意對方的怒火，一雙藍色的雙瞳直視著雷龍族大長老：「玄無極長老，莫非你這次還要重蹈覆轍？」

　　聞言，雷龍族二長老玄無極從沙發上站起身來，滿臉怒火地瞪著蒼煌：「蒼煌，在我族的城內，你最好放低你的態度，休要命令我族做任何事情。」

　　「玄無極，坐下！」一看到情況不對後，雷龍族大長老立刻出聲喝道，身為二長老玄無極的兄長，自己弟弟的火爆脾氣他自然知曉，隨後他對著蒼煌說道：「蒼煌長老，並不是我們要無禮，但你剛剛那番話確實過火了些。」

　　「關於剛剛的話，我代蒼煌長老和貴族道歉，但希望貴族了解，我們都不希望至聖團再度重起爐灶。」白夜也適時地出來打圓場：「玄天族長、玄無道長老，我們只是想進去切達爾斯境調查一番而已，看是否有聯邦情報組織遺漏的線索，還希望貴族成全。」

　　雷龍族的三人互相對看幾眼，隨後，雷龍族大長老玄無道才點頭同意：「好，我族會讓你們進入切達爾斯境內，但不知道你們需要多少時間？」

　　「我想，兩天就足夠了，多謝貴族允許。」白夜思考了會後，才開口回答：「再次為蒼煌長老的那番話和貴族道歉。」

　　「無須在意，我相信蒼煌長老只是求好心切罷了。」族長玄天也為玄無極緩頰：「所以兩位現在就打算前往切達爾斯境嗎？」

　　「能立刻去的話自然是最好。」白夜點點頭。

　　「好，我會請人備好馬車，請兩位稍後。」玄天點點頭說道，隨後便和兩名長老起身離去，而在三分鐘後，有一名管家打扮的雷龍族龍人進來通知蒼煌和白夜馬車已經備好。

　　兩老坐上馬車後，立即有一隊全副武裝的雷龍族衛隊隨行，因為雷龍族大長老玄無道也將同行，不過他是乘坐另一輛馬車。

　　車隊很快地就從雷鳴城出發，約莫半個時辰後，就來到了切達爾斯境，一下馬車，白夜就親自測試了探測魔法，並立即發現了問題。

　　「貴族的探測魔法陣被人改寫並偽裝了。」白夜語氣平靜地說道，因為他的右手正在探測魔法陣的前方上下揮動，而魔法陣也隨即發出警告聲響和傳出一道道魔法傳訊，這是探測魔法陣被人觸碰後的正常反應：「表面上看上去是正常運作，但其實可以被改寫的人隨意運用，也就是說，他們想進入時，可以輕而易舉地關閉魔法陣。」

　　玄無道聞言，臉色立即一變，要一名警衛去將最近負責檢查探測魔法陣的雷龍族警衛叫來。

　　「你給我解釋清楚，這是怎麼回事？」玄無道怒瞪著那名年輕的雷龍人警衛，他這個月負責探測魔法陣的檢查。

　　「報告大長老，我和隊長都有多次檢查，確定真的沒問題啊。」那名警衛緊張地說道，深怕遭受到處罰。

　　「玄無道長老，我認為這不能怪他，因為這改寫的方式非常高明。」白夜開口說道，接著便注意到一旁蒼煌的舉動，只見他正蹲在地上，似乎在觀察著什麼：「蒼煌，你發現到什麼了嗎？」

　　「有人剛從這裡通過，留下了微弱的氣息，顯然對方有刻意做消除的動作，但不完全。」蒼煌站起身來說道：「人數至少兩人，最多六人。」

　　蒼煌的話隨即讓在場的所有人都警戒起來，雷龍族大長老玄無道更是立即下令：「你，傳訊回城，要玄天再派兩支隊伍過來，其餘人隨我來。」

　　「遵命，大長老！」那名雷龍族警衛立刻回答道，隨後揚手發出了一道魔法傳訊回雷鳴城。

　　隨後，玄無道便帶著其餘的警衛和白夜、蒼煌兩人繼續沿著殘留的氣息深入了切達爾斯境。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十四章：舊城激戰


　　蒼煌以及白夜就這樣在雷龍族的警衛隊伍的簇擁下深入了切達爾斯境內，他們的目的地便是雷龍族的舊城。

　　「我從沒想過，我族高貴的舊城竟然會被人入侵。」雷龍族大長老玄無道沉聲喝道，這對雷龍族來說是種屈辱。

　　「貴族遷徙已久，玄長老你也無須自責，畢竟至聖團的能力我們都很清楚。」一身金邊白袍的白夜則是在一旁說道：「我可沒忘記當年你是如何重創至聖團的高階幹部的。」

　　「過獎了，白夜長老，你的冰封魔法才是讓人望其項背。」玄無道搖搖頭說道，隨後問著身旁的一名警衛：「援軍的情況呢？」

　　「正在路上，預計半個小時後追上我們。」那名雷龍人恭敬地說道。

　　「要他們盡快。」玄無道長老點頭說道。

　　很快地，他們就來到了一座巨大的城市面前，厚重的城門緊閉，城門足足有三公尺高，城牆內，隱隱約約可看見一座座的魔法塔，這是一種相當普遍且強大的守城利器，只需要各種屬性的魔法水晶就能啟動。

　　星羅大陸上，幾乎有點規模的城市都會選擇魔法塔作為抵禦外敵的工具，雖然造價不斐，且需要不少魔力，但操作簡單，只需要三名士兵就能操作，且威力不俗。

　　「我們進去吧。」玄無道長老開口說道，隨後就有兩名警衛上前推開厚重的城門，隨後四處張望警戒了一會後，便示意安全，而玄無道一行也隨後走進了城內。

　　這座舊城幾乎就和雷鳴城差不多大小，儘管兩旁的房屋都有些老舊，但不難看出這座城以往有多麼熱鬧輝煌。

　　不過他們不知道的是，在他們進城後，城門的角落有一道小型的探測魔法陣閃動了一下白光，並發出了一道魔法傳訊到城的深處。

　　舊城深處，曾經的城主府地下室內，正有著幾道距離在這，他們形成一個圓圈包圍住了一名近乎一絲不掛，只穿著一條遮羞布的中年灰狼獸人，他的身上盡是鮮血和數道可怕的傷口，顯然遭受過酷刑。

　　「有人進城了，而且人數不少。」其中一名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的蒼老白龍人開口說道，隨後他放出了一道魔法，顯現出了玄無道一行的影像：「雷龍族大長老玄無道……以及天魔居城的兩位長老……」

　　「天魔居城？我們行蹤洩漏了嗎？」另一名站在角落，同樣用斗篷遮蓋面貌的中年獸人開口說道。

　　「這該死的傢伙還不打算回答阿。」另一名體型壯碩的灰熊獸人開口說道，接著用腳踢了踢地上昏死過去的灰狼人：「現在該怎麼辦？」

　　「愛福隆、卡雷姆希、雷克卡以及希姆萊，你們去拖住他們，其他的人立刻收拾收拾，然後把這炸了。」那名蒼老的白龍人開口說道：「至於這傢伙，帶到另一個據點去。」

　　「是。」那名灰熊人和另一名身材高瘦的紅毛狼人同時說道，而在角落的唯一一名雌性獸人以及另一名壯年黑豹獸人也和這兩人步出這地下室。

　　另一方面，白夜一行來到了城市的中心，而趕來支援的援軍也終於追上他們。

　　「我看我們兵分三路吧，我負責東邊的城區。」玄無道對著白夜和蒼煌說道，同時也幫兩人各指派了一隊護衛：「如果有什麼發現就用魔法傳訊聯絡。」

　　「好，那我負責北方，蒼煌，就麻煩你去西邊的城區了。」白夜點點頭說道，隨後便帶著那支十人小隊往北方走去：「一個時辰後，我們在這會合吧，小心為上。」

　　蒼煌點點頭，隨後也帶著分配給自己的那支小隊往西邊走去，而玄無道則是往東邊走去。

　　不過，眾人才分開沒多久，便各自遭遇上了敵人，白夜遭遇到的是那名身材壯碩的灰熊人卡雷姆希，而玄無道的面前則是出現那名黑豹獸人希姆萊。

　　至於蒼煌的面前則是白狼人愛福隆以及那名紅毛狼人雷克卡。

　　「愛福隆……」蒼煌在心中暗中說道，儘管是他派愛福隆去進行臥底，但卻沒想到會在這碰上：「你們都退下。」

　　「可是大人，大長老要我們協助你……」雷龍人小隊隊長小聲地在蒼煌身邊開口說道，不過卻被對方投以嚴厲的目光。

　　「你們插手不了接下來的戰鬥，不要白白送命。」蒼煌沉聲喝道，而後者也在立即帶著他的隊員往後拉開距離，但還是保持警戒，並準備隨時援助蒼煌。

　　「嗯……可惜太老了些，若是年輕點的話，哀家還滿中意的呢。」衣著華麗暴露的愛福隆搖著手中的摺扇說道，目光上下打量著蒼煌。

　　「愛福隆，我們快動手吧。」名為雷克卡的炎狼族狼人開口說道，隨即一股磅礡的火屬性魔力波動從他體內散發而出：「把這老頭和那群龍都給解決！」

　　隨後，雷克卡率先發動了攻勢，一條火龍被他召了出來，攻向了身穿白袍的蒼煌。

　　轟！

　　一聲巨響，舊城西邊揚起了一道巨大的火柱，這吸引了白夜和玄無道的注意。

　　「蒼煌……」白夜望向了西邊的火柱，隨後便開始專心面對自己面前的灰熊獸人，同樣的，雷龍族護衛也被他吩咐退下。

　　「天魔居城長老，就讓本大爺來會會你吧。」卡雷姆希冷笑道，隨後雙手結印，隨即他腳下的地板開始崩裂開來，一道道尖銳的石椎在地上形成，刺向了白夜。

　　白夜也不是省油的燈，右手一揚之下，那些石椎眨眼間就被凍成冰椎，隨後碎裂成的無數冰屑飄散於空氣中，隨後重新凝結成一根根鋒利的冰之箭矢射向了灰熊人。

　　「雕蟲小技！」灰熊人卡雷姆希雙手按在地板上，一道石牆從地面上拔起，替他擋住了些冰之箭矢，不過可怕的是，隨著寒冰箭射在石牆上，整座石墻也開始結凍起來。

　　「這老傢伙不簡單……」卡雷姆希心中大駭，再度雙手結印，按在地面上，隨後只見一條巨大的土龍破土而出，衝上了高空後，再往下俯衝，張開血盆大口咬向了白夜。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十五章：大風神伊吹


　　雷龍族舊城的激戰已經進入了白熱化的地步，雙方幾乎不再試探對方，而是拿出了自己的真本事。

　　「雷來！」雷龍族大長老玄無道一聲暴喝，一拳打出，只見一條可怕的紫色雷龍從他的拳頭上呼嘯而出，咬向了他的敵人──那名黑豹獸人希姆萊。

　　希姆萊修煉的黑暗屬性以及風屬性的魔法，雙重屬性配合之下，讓他面對雷龍族大長老玄無道也能不落下風，儘管在絕對破壞力上比不上雷遁魔法，但令人防不勝防的突襲以及風遁速度下，玄無道也是感到有些棘手。

　　北邊的城區，白夜和灰熊人卡雷姆希的戰鬥也是如火如荼的進行著，只見這裡的城區幾乎已經面目全非，地板上是一道道粗大的裂縫和冰冷刺骨的冰霜，周遭的房屋也紛紛倒塌或者結凍。

　　『寂寒君王』白夜‧萊恩哈特‧星闇‧伊亞諾特在此時此刻展現出了對冰系魔法的可怕主宰力！

　　只見一身白袍的白夜周身冰霜纏繞，不時有一道雪花化做一根鋒利的冰椎攻擊對方，又或者形成一面盾牌防禦攻擊。

　　因此戰鬥到現在，白夜幾乎沒有受到任何一點傷害，反之，他的對手卡雷姆希，身上已經有了多處凍傷，但即便如此，他仍然是在盡量拖住白夜，為了就是讓至聖團的其餘成員可以將這據點清理乾淨。

　　「你如果放棄的話，我可以保你沒事。」白夜對著他的對手說道，或許是個性使然，又或者是看多了生死，白夜並沒有取對方性命的念頭：「你還年輕，不應該就這樣為了至聖團而犧牲自己的性命。」

　　不過對於白夜的善意，灰熊人卡雷姆希似乎不打算領情，只見他吐了口口水，沉聲說道：「難道你們天魔居城在千年前討伐我族時，也是說了這種假惺惺的話嗎？」

　　聞言，白夜有些皺眉，不過還是開口說道：「當時你們一族的族長勾結至聖團，企圖掠奪神聖帝國境內的一條水晶礦脈，那是違反國際公約的事情。」

　　「哼，不要裝清高了！你們天魔居城難道就這麼自詡為正義嗎？可以隨意對星羅大陸上的居民做出裁決？」卡雷姆希憤怒地說道，雙手一拍地板，九條巨大的土龍從大地上出現，張牙舞爪：「我族千年前遭受的痛苦、屈辱，今天就讓你親身體會！」

　　話音未落，九條土龍同時撲向了白夜，將白夜給團團圍住，企圖用自己龐大的身軀將白夜給活活絞死。

　　遺憾的是，他們碰上的是身為天魔居城長老的白夜，在數千年前，甚至萬年前的戰爭中，讓無數人恐懼以及驚嘆的寂寒君王！

　　就在九條土龍即將給白夜致命一擊時，現場的溫度驟降，一道道極其冰冷的氣息從土龍的包圍網內散發而出，眨眼間，九條土龍紛紛凍結，隨後化為漫天冰屑。

　　「不可能……」灰熊卡雷姆希瞪大雙眼，望著那屹立在漫天紛飛的冰霜之中的白夜。

　　「我很遺憾，要親手了結一條年輕的生命……」白夜緩緩地說道，說話的同時，右手也緩緩抬起，湛藍色的雙瞳中也閃過了一絲寒芒：「被真空冰刃撕裂吧。」

　　六道冰刃憑空出現將卡雷姆希的身體給徹底貫穿，眨眼間就奪走了他的性命，白夜親自給在遠處觀戰的雷龍族警衛們上了一堂震撼課程。

　　另一方面，西邊的城區，蒼煌獨自面對愛福隆以及炎狼族的狼人雷克卡，所幸蒼煌擅長的是空間類法術，憑藉他自創的一門身法，讓他游刃有餘地避開對方的攻擊。

　　天涯咫尺身！

　　這是蒼煌早年創造出的一門身法，結合了空間魔法的玄奧身法，一步跨出，就彷彿跨越到了另一處空間，看似相隔不遠，但實際卻是相差了無數距離。

　　不過這門身法也有個弊端，那就是對身體負荷以及魔力的消耗不少，若是在年輕時，這點消耗並不算什麼，但蒼煌如今年事已高，加上有傷在身，因此天涯咫尺身的施展次數遭到了極大的限制。

　　「長老的身體應該快到極限了……」愛福隆一面配合雷克卡的攻擊，一面在心中暗暗說道，似乎正在思索著該如何結束這場戰鬥。

　　身為守護天魔居城的十二盾之一，她自然知曉蒼煌的這門玄奧身法的弊端，一步跨空間，這是相當強大的能力，但有得必有失。

　　「愛福隆，給我困住他！我要一把火燒了他！」雷克卡冷冷地笑道，雙手在胸前捏了幾個手印，空氣中的火系魔法元素開始躍動了起來。

　　「看來只好用那招了……」愛福隆一揚手中的摺扇，摺扇完全攤開，一股磅礡的魔力也從愛福隆體內散發而出：「風遁‧千流壁。」

　　一道道犀利的風刃組成的風牆在蒼煌前後左右出現，企圖限制蒼煌的行動範圍，與此同時，雷克卡的大型火遁魔法也準備好了，只見天空中突然出現漫天火海，一道道高溫的火焰從天而降。

　　炎遁‧豪炎焚天！這是炎狼一族的招牌魔法，籠罩範圍極廣的一道魔法！

　　「哈哈哈，我今天就要立功了，一名天魔居城長老死在我的手上！」雷克卡哈哈大笑，似乎已經能看到蒼煌被火焰燒成焦炭的一幕，此時的他，絲毫沒有察覺到在他身後的愛福隆眼中的閃過的一絲殺機。

　　蒼煌的神色凝重，右腳往旁一跨，正要施展天涯咫尺身的同時，他周遭的空間彷彿被人干擾了一般，開始扭曲變形。

　　「嵐遁……」在高空中的愛福隆，已經將真正的殺招給蓄勢完畢，在一旁觀戰的雷龍族警衛只感覺方圓數公里內的風都匯聚到了愛福隆的摺扇上。

　　「大風神伊吹！」愛福隆手中的摺扇一揮而下，而她上方的天空中頓時落下了一道道直徑驚人的灰色龍捲風，更可怕的是，這些龍捲風還纏繞著一道道細小的紫色閃電。

　　而且這招的籠罩範圍極廣，包括雷克卡在內，全都是愛福隆的攻擊目標，而雷克卡直到龍捲風即將臨身時才感到一絲不對，但已經晚了！

　　「愛福隆妳……」還沒等他把話說完，那可怕的龍捲風便將炎狼人給捲入，短短數息之內，便讓他屍骨無存，當場殞落，而蒼煌的情況也好不到哪裡，儘管沒有直接被龍捲風給命中，但龍捲風卷起的風壓和雷電也讓他身受重創，正扶著牆壁艱難地支撐著，身上的白袍已經被鮮血給染紅。

　　「愛、愛福隆……」蒼煌喘著氣說道，似乎打算再度施展天涯咫尺身，只是愛福隆卻絲毫不給他任何機會。

　　「永別了……」愛福隆手中的摺扇收攏，對著蒼煌一點，一道細小的風刃便劃破了蒼煌的咽喉，鮮紅的血液彷彿噴泉一般噴灑而出，而他的身軀也轟然倒地。


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

咦咦蒼爺怎麼莫名其妙的被割喉啊
還是愛福隆有別的計畫?
總之蒼爺一定沒事，一定是這樣的 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: ((你確定?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十六章：白夜的擔憂


　　在十名雷龍族護衛的眼前，愛福隆給了蒼煌致命的一擊，隨後身形一閃便離開了西邊城區，留下了滿臉驚慌的雷龍族護衛。

　　天魔居城長老殞落在他們面前，這讓他們都不知道該如何去面對大長老，甚至是『寂寒君王』白夜的怒火。

　　而在此時，北邊的城主府突然發生了一場驚天動地的爆炸，吸引了所有人的注意，就連和玄無道戰鬥的希姆萊也突然撤退，留下滿腔怒火的雷龍族大長老。

　　隨後，白夜的身形一晃，幾個閃身之間，就直接從北邊城區來到了西邊城區，站在了蒼煌的屍體身旁，臉色凝重。

　　「大、大人……」雷龍族警衛隊長滿臉畏懼地走上前來似乎想說什麼，但卻被白夜伸手制止：「放心，這不是你們的錯，而且蒼煌也沒事。」

　　白夜話音落下的同時，他身旁的一棟房屋的門就被人推了開來，只見一身金邊白袍的蒼煌從裏頭邁步走出，除了一臉的疲憊外，沒有絲毫傷口，而地上的那具『屍體』也隨之消散。

　　「天魔分身……」白夜望著蒼煌說道。

　　「對手是愛福隆，所以我就讓她配合我演了一場戲，這具分身耗費了我三分之一的魔力。」蒼煌嘆了口氣，接著繼續開口：「情勢不妙，對方也有人會使用空間魔法，照那魔力氣息來看，應該是龍族。」

　　「龍族……難道是他嗎？但我記得他應該已經殞落了……」白夜眉頭緊皺，一雙藍色的雙瞳中閃過了一絲擔憂，而在此時，雷龍族大長老玄無道也帶著其餘的護衛前來。

　　「兩位都沒事吧？」玄無道問道。

　　「至聖團撤走了，而我們都沒事。」白夜搖搖頭說道，接著望向遠處的火光和濃煙：「看樣子敵人已經捨棄這裡了，玄無道長老，你看是否要再派人調查現場？」

　　「只怕都被清理乾淨了吧，不過和我交手的敵人，在離開前扔給我了一塊令牌，那是聯邦情報組織的六星探員令，或許可以查出這令牌的主人是誰。」玄無道邊說邊拿出一塊破損的令牌說道：「看來至聖團抓了一名探員想要逼問出一些東西。」

　　「那我們就先回去，然後我們會去一趟聯邦情報組織。」白夜邊說邊從玄無道的手中接過那塊令牌，接著開口：「玄無道長老，我希望你能聯絡神聖帝國高層，可能有必要開啟警戒程序了。」

　　「我會的，白夜長老，這次多謝你們了。」玄無道長老回答，隨後和白夜握了握手：「有任何情報，我會立即派人聯絡你們的。」

　　「好。」白夜點點頭，隨後便和身旁的蒼煌透過空間傳送魔法卷軸，離開了雷龍族的舊城，直接回到了天魔居城所在的空間之中。

　　「開門！迎接長老！」駐守在天魔居城城門的警衛一看到蒼煌和白夜從空間之門內走出，就立即高聲喊道，而城門也隨之緩緩開起：「歡迎長老回城！」

　　白夜抬起手示意後，便和蒼煌走入了天魔居城內，而城門也在他們走進後緩緩關上，上面的守護魔法陣也開始運作。

　　兩人先回到城主殿和影月見面，將探員令牌交給影月要他去聯絡聯邦情報組織後，便直接返回了白夜的辦公室。

　　「來吧，先幫你療傷，你也順便恢復。」白夜邊說邊開始佈置魔法陣，隨口問道：「你用了幾次天涯咫尺身？」

　　「用了五次……」蒼煌開始脫下身上的衣物，隨後補充：「你放心，我不會太過勉強的。」

　　「那就好。」白夜點點頭，隨後讓蒼煌進入了魔法陣內坐下：「晚點讓愛福隆回來嗎？」

　　「沒問題，我們需要更多的情報。」蒼煌點頭，隨後閉上雙目，開始恢復消耗的魔力，而白夜也將魔法陣給啟動。

　　另一方面，鶴影三人組正在聯邦情報組織總部的一間會議室內，和這次負責高峰會安危的所有探員一同聽取此次行動組長的簡報。

　　「以上，就是此次高峰會諸位都要萬分注意的事情了。」行動組長是名壯年的獅獸人，嚴肅穩重，目光銳利：「諸位還有問題嗎？」

　　「對暗殺者的處置呢？」一名六星探員開口問道，他的臉上有條怵目驚心的傷疤，是名虎獸人。

　　「能活捉就盡量活捉，主席需要更多關於至聖團的情報。」行動組長回答道：「但必要時，格殺勿論，絕對不能讓任何出席高峰會的人員受到傷害，包括諸位身旁的同伴。」

　　「我們會有支援嗎？」坐在傑拉爾身旁的野魂問道。

　　「就在會場周遭，三分鐘內即可抵達，此外還有城衛軍全員。」行動組長回答道。

　　隨後，在其餘的探員也都問了一些問題後，簡報會議便就此解散，鶴影三人組和野魂才剛走出聯邦情報組織的大樓，就看到了一身白色大衣的裘貝爾。

　　「裘貝爾。」鶴影上前打了招呼。

　　「這是給你們的資料，此外，野魂探員，也請妳也一同來吧。」裘貝爾將一個密封的褐色牛皮紙袋交給鶴影，隨後對著野魂說道。

　　「你知道我的名字？」野魂倒是有些驚訝，因為她非常確信自己是第一次見過裘貝爾。

　　「稍後回到飯店後，我會親自為妳解惑。」裘貝爾平靜地說道，接著便打開了身後的馬車車門，示意鶴影等人先行上車。

　　眾人上了馬車後，很快地就來到了鶴影三人組居住的飯店，只是當他們進到房間時，卻發現拉斐爾以及戴爾塔也在裡面，似乎已經等候多時。

　　「嗨，少主。」拉斐爾笑著打招呼。

　　「拉斐爾、戴爾塔。」鶴影也稍微愣住，不過還是找了位置坐下：「爺爺有消息要傳遞嗎？」

　　不過還沒等十二盾的三名成員回答，野魂就驚呼道：「戴爾塔？是傳聞中那位出身於帝羅提拉帝國的『法聖』戴爾塔大人？」

　　「正是老夫，不過老夫如今已經不是法聖了，而是天魔居城的斯普薩斯十二盾的一員。」蒼老的白虎戴爾塔慈祥地笑道，隨後開始給野魂介紹：「這是拉斐爾，而那位是裘貝爾，他們也同樣是十二盾的成員。」

　　「客套話晚點再說了。」裘貝爾將房門鎖上，隨後走到了桌前：「長老已經和至聖團的成員交手過了，就在雷龍族的舊領地，切達爾斯境內。」

　　「結果呢？」鶴影開口問道。

　　「敵人死亡一人，其餘逃走，但能確定他們俘虜了一名聯邦情報組織的探員。」裘貝爾開口說道，目光也望向了野魂。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十七章：風起雲湧


　　炎狼族的領地，赤陽城內的城主府，現任炎狼族族長、炎狼族大長老們以及幾名來自別族的族長和長老開會。

　　寬大的會議室內擺著一張圓桌以及九張座椅，其中一張最華麗、高大的椅子上坐著現任的炎狼族大長老陽雲。

　　陽雲也是目前炎狼族內年紀最大的一名炎狼，身穿一身火紅色的長袍，鬍鬚花白，同時也是唯二曾經進入過天魔居城的炎狼，另一人則是他的親生兒子，現任炎狼族族長陽烈。

　　「大長老，我們既然和至聖團合作了，但我們似乎還沒有收到天魔居城的詳細情報……」炎狼族大長老的左手邊，一名看上去是壯年的黑狼開口說道，「您和貴族族長都曾經進入過天魔居城，您看是不是能和我們說些情報？」

　　「這倒也是，我就把知道的一切都告訴你們吧，但我知道的也不多……」炎狼族大長老陽雲摸了摸下巴的鬍鬚說道：「因為那次進入天魔居城，只是去參加了一次費里斯塔帝國皇帝的冊封典禮。」

　　「首先是影月‧鴻‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特，他是第五任的天魔居城城主，擅長的是劍術以及火遁魔法……」陽雲緩緩地開口說道，神色嚴肅且有些凝重：「接著，是他的父親，蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特……」

　　「蒼煌擔任第四任天魔居城城主的時間不長，很早就退位為長老，但他卻在任內，從星羅大陸上邀請了一些人加入天魔居城，其中有一人據說是影狼族的族長。」陽雲繼續說道，而在場的其他人則是仔細地凝聽：「在蒼煌的旗下，有一支被稱為『斯普薩斯十二』的直屬於他的秘密部隊，我在那一個月之中，也只見過其中的六位而已，因為他們平常非常少出現，要不是冊封典禮相當隆重，他們或許也不會出面。」

　　「我曾經聽過這支部隊的傳聞……」另一名年老的灰狼在此時開口說道，他是疾風狼族的長老，隨後他示意陽雲繼續說下去。

　　「首先是『東將軍』裘貝爾，是蒼煌的右手，第一個成為十二盾的銀狼人，同時也是十二盾的領導者和參謀……」陽雲繼續說道：「他擅長的魔法是雷遁，據我所知，他的雷遁魔法不輸給蒼雷獅族以及雷龍族。」

　　「用雷阿……」闇魔狼族的族長開口說道，似乎在思考著什麼。

　　「接著，『極冰帝』斯萊茵，寒冰狼族有史以來的天才狼人，正如其外號一樣，他使用的是冰遁魔法，但詳細情報並不是很清楚，而他也是在神聖帝國和陽克交戰過……」陽雲說道，而他一提到陽克這兩字，神色間也閃過一抹哀傷，因為陽克是他的外甥，但卻在回報任務後生死不明。

　　「然後，則是『戰女皇』蘭特莉絲，她的能力不明，但她在戰場上的表現令人聞風喪膽，曾經隻身一人擊潰一支五十人的至聖團榮耀騎士團。」陽雲壓下哀傷的情緒，繼續開口說道：「接下來……」

　　「想必諸位應該都聽說過這名字……奈因哈德。」陽雲的目光掃視了遍在場的眾人：「神聖帝國的奈因哈德……」

　　「陽雲長老，難不成你是說那位劍王？」風龍一族的族長驚訝地說道，目光中有毫不掩飾的震撼：「為何他也成為了十二盾的成員？」

　　「我也不清楚……但我確實在天魔居城中看到他，接下來還有『焰貓』拉斐爾，奇爾海爾學院最傑出的學生之一……」陽雲回答，隨後繼續開口：「此外還有『聖皇』艾爾帕諾，聖光龍族，擅長的是光遁。」

　　「我知道他，本來以為他失蹤了，原來是去到了上面。」土龍族此次出席的代表開口說道：「他和奈因哈德一樣是出身於神聖帝國。」

　　在場的幾人紛紛點頭，隨後陽雲也繼續說道：「我見過的只有這六位，此外還有三位，我只知道名字，分別是斯冰菊、亞諾霍爾以及阿萊克斯。」

　　「總之，這就是我們要面對的敵人，而我們是否能在至聖團的帶領下重回昔日的光榮，就看能不能打倒天魔狼族了。」陽雲語氣沉重地說道：「根據以往的經驗，蒼煌一旦知道敵人的據點，便會派出十二盾的成員，兩千年前由我們策畫的公國政變，就是被蒼煌以及十二盾的成員給阻攔了下來，那一次我們損失了不少人手……」

　　「放心吧，陽雲長老，這一次我們一定能打倒天魔狼族，而貴族一定也能推翻神炎狼族的地位，成為你們一脈的宗族。」水狼族的族長開口說道。

　　「如此甚好。」陽雲長老笑著說道，炎狼族千年來的願望就是推翻神炎狼族，擺脫分族的這個名號，成為炎狼一脈的宗族。

　　與此同時，鶴影三人組的飯店，裘貝爾正在和野魂解釋著自己的身份。

　　「野魂探員，我是斯普薩斯十二的裘貝爾，我希望妳能和少主合作，一同阻止至聖團。」裘貝爾語氣平靜地說道。

　　「少主？難道鶴影是……」野魂有種恍然大悟的感覺。

　　「天魔居城城主之子，鶴影‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特。」鶴影笑著自我介紹道：「現在兼任神聖帝國特別探員就是了。」

　　「所以王族聖城已經在調查這些事情了？」野魂開口說道：「但為何要私下對我表明身份？」

　　「聯邦情報組織內有內賊，而且有一名六星探員被至聖團俘虜了，所以長老要求我們找出可以信任的探員，私下合作，而根據我對妳的調查，只有妳最適合和少主合作。」裘貝爾一臉正色地說道。

　　「有探員被俘虜？但我們為何不知道？」野魂驚訝地問道，這是她擔任探員以來，第一次聽探員遭到俘虜。

　　「或許對方冒用那名探員的令牌進行定期回報的工作，但雷龍族大長老玄無道確實從敵人手中拿到一塊六星探員令牌，城主已經通知貴組織的主席了，希望可以查出是哪位探員。」裘貝爾繼續解釋著：「所以為了避免情報洩漏，因此我們才找上妳，希望妳能幫忙查出內賊是誰。」


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

我看到了斯冰菊三個字WWW
看到了一票十二盾的名字開始頭昏眼花 :jcdragon-fall: 
所以野仔開始要變的跳動了嗎??
話說我好早出現
好期待陸續登場的各個角色OWO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十八章：恩怨


　　聽到了裘貝爾的請求後，野魂有點受寵若驚，因為她從來沒想過，王族聖城的秘密部隊會找上自己合作，但做為一名經歷豐富的探員，野魂依然很快就冷靜了下來，並答應了對方：「好，我非常樂意和你們合作。」

　　「祝你們合作愉快。」裘貝爾點點頭說道，隨後看向一旁的鶴影：「少主，長老要我們三人全力配合你們，所以有任何需求，儘管下令。」

　　「沒問題的，那得要麻煩你們三位了。」鶴影微笑道，隨後打開了資料夾，從裏頭拿出一疊紙張：「所以這裡就是有關至聖團的資料囉？」

　　「這是數千年來，居城和三大帝國一同收集來的資料，且盡可能地做到準確，尤其是至聖團成員的能力。」裘貝爾解釋著，「而特別需要注意的成員，都會有特別標註，日後少主如果和他們碰上，請小心對付。」

　　聞言，鶴影淡然一笑，抽出了那幾張特別標註的成員資料：「放心，對付他們，我一個人就夠了。」

　　「鶴影先生真是有自信。」一旁的雪月幽幽地說道，從鶴影的手中抽走那幾張特別標記的成員資料：「炎狼族、疾風狼族、土龍族、雷獅族……有一般種族，也有上古種族……」

　　「至聖團就像是站在黑暗面的聯邦情報組織，他們組織嚴密，隱密低調，能力強大。」坐在沙發上的戴爾塔開口說道，語氣略顯沉重，雙手交叉放在枴杖上方：「老夫的舊友也是至聖團的成員……」

　　「是那位『魔導王』嗎？」拉斐爾開口問道。

　　「就是他，當年神聖帝國的另一位天才。」戴爾塔點點頭說道，隨後看向了野魂：「雖然老夫當初擊敗了他，親眼看著他跌入萬丈深淵，但老夫不認為他會就這樣輕易殞落，所以你們一定要非常小心他，他擅長的魔法非常多種，其中最需要注意的便是空間魔法。」

　　野魂的神色間也流露出一絲驚訝的神色：「主席知道這件事情嗎？」

　　「這份資料只有妳知道，也代表妳不得讓其他人知曉有這麼一份文件。」裘貝爾嚴肅地開口，同時也拿了一塊黑色的圓形令牌遞給野魂：「這是妳的通訊令牌，只能和少主或者我們通訊，同時也有定位跟發出求救信號的功能，請妥善保管。」

　　野魂伸手接過令牌，令牌很輕，不知道是用什麼材質做成，散發出一絲絲隱晦的能量波動，而她也相信，這令牌非常難以摧毀：「謝謝，我還有些事必須要回總部，晚點我們再聯絡了。」

　　「再次的感謝妳，野魂探員。」裘貝爾點點頭。

　　「希望我們合作愉快囉。」鶴影笑道，而野魂也隨之點頭，接著便離開了房間，先行返回了聯邦情報組織。

　　另一方面，至聖團的一處根據地內，奇爾海爾學院院長正單膝跪地，恭敬地跪在那名年老的狼人面前。

　　「安格拉特，我現在賦予你一道秘術，希望你能用它來彌補你的過錯……」那名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的蒼老狼人緩緩地說道，右手食指輕輕一點，一道血紅色光芒就射進了安格拉特的體內：「一旦施展，即便是碰上十二盾，你也可以抗衡對方……」

　　「多謝大人恩賜。」安格拉特恭敬地說道，頭顱依舊低著，不敢將目光望向那名年老的狼人。

　　「你先退下吧，時候到了，自然會通知你。」年老狼人開口說道，而安格拉特也起身行禮後離去，而在他離去後，一旁曾經帶著安格拉特來到這的那名謀士打扮的老紅毛狼人緩緩走上前來開口：「老祖，您放心交給他嗎？而那道秘術非我族族人施展，需要很大的代價……」

　　「他的能力雖然不強，但至少還是有那麼一點作用……」被稱為老祖的老狼人緩緩地說道：「爾等不須猶豫，只要忠心地追隨我，我族自然會重新走向輝煌，而天魔狼族……將會淪為我族的階下囚……」

　　「是，老祖英明。」謀士恭敬地說道。

　　「該準備都準備好了？」老狼人開口問道。

　　「是，老朽已經令人下去準備了，剩下就等高峰會的到來。」謀士回答道。

　　「日前，天魔狼族的蒼煌跟白夜兩人之前突襲了切達爾斯境，你立刻傳令，要所有人提高警覺，一旦碰到那兩人，立即請求支援並拖住他們，待援軍到達後盡可能地將其活捉……我要親自處理他們……」老狼人又開口說道，而他面前的虛空中也憑空出現了白夜跟蒼煌的影像，那是當日在雷龍族舊城內拍下的。

　　「遵命，老朽立刻去辦。」謀士行禮後，也離開了這洞穴，而坐在龍椅上的老狼人也緩緩地站起，目光望著蒼煌以及白夜兩人的影像：「天魔狼族……千年來的恩怨，也該是時候做個了斷了，到時，老夫要親手奴役你們兩人，讓你們世世代代成為我族的奴隸……」

　　與此同時，天魔居城的修練場──

　　一身金邊白袍的蒼煌手中正握著一柄血紅色的長劍，站在修練場的正中央修練著各種劍術以及劍法，儘管他看上去年邁，但那行雲流水般地劍法，卻讓人無法相信他是一名老狼人。

　　修練場的旁邊，帶著方形無框老花眼鏡的白夜，坐在一張搖椅上，閱讀著一本厚重的典籍，目光不時注意著蒼煌，似乎在幫他護法，又像是在監督。

　　「那就是傳聞中的『血之一文字‧血犽劍』嗎？」

　　此時，一道穩重的中年男性嗓音從修練尺場的入口傳來，隨後只見一名身穿白色長袍，肩背長劍的中年灰狼人龍行虎步地走了進來，給人的第一個感覺，彷彿就像是一柄頂天立地的長劍，散發出一絲絲凌厲的鋒芒氣息。

　　「奈因哈德……」白夜的目光驟然看向了這名灰狼人。

　　「白夜長老。」奈因哈德對著白夜行了一個劍禮，隨後目光又看向了蒼煌：「蒼煌長老的身體沒有大礙了？」

　　「你認為呢？」蒼煌反問，練劍的動作也隨之停下，一雙藍色的雙瞳平靜地望著奈因哈德。

　　奈因哈德沒有回答，直接朝蒼煌走去，右手也同時拔出了背上的長劍，隨後陡然一劍刺出！


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十九章：燃火的野貓


　　天魔居城修練場，十二盾成員之一的奈因哈德拔劍攻向了蒼煌，而後者也是一劍揮出，反擊！

　　血紅色的長劍和銀色的長劍相碰，撞出不少火花，隨後，奈因哈德往後退了半步，蒼煌則是退了一步。

　　「奈因哈德！」一旁的白夜喝道，他已經從搖椅上站起，手中的典籍也掉在了地上，雙目中隱隱有些許怒火。

　　「我沒事，白夜……」蒼煌開口說道，隨後看向了奈因哈德，持劍的右手在微微顫抖：「你……看來是進步了……」

　　奈因哈德注視著蒼煌，並沒有馬上回答，隨後才緩緩地開口：「等長老的傷勢好了，我們再來……」

　　語畢，奈因哈德便將長劍收回劍鞘，轉身離去，不過蒼煌卻叫住了他：「奈因哈德，那件事不是你的錯。」

　　奈因哈德的腳步停下，但他並沒有回頭，就這樣背對著蒼煌說道：「因為那是你的錯。」

　　說完，奈因哈德便離開了修練場，而蒼煌也將長劍緩緩地收回劍鞘，隨後一道紅光閃過，整把劍連同劍鞘隨即化為一個銀色六芒星吊飾，被蒼煌收進了長袍衣袖內，隨後緩緩地走到白夜身旁的搖椅上坐下。

　　「你們雙方可真夠亂來……」白夜彎下腰去撿起典籍，輕輕地拍了拍，然後也坐回搖椅上，隨後問道：「你要和我說說你們之間發生什麼事情嗎？」

　　「說來話長了。」蒼煌簡短地回答道，接著給自己倒了杯熱茶，喝了一口後，才接著說道：「他的伴侶……死在我的劍下……」

　　白夜揚眉，目光詫異地望著蒼煌：「那你還把他招進十二盾。」

　　「算是各取所需吧，白夜，我需要他的能力……」蒼煌不以為然地回答道，又喝了一口熱茶：「而他……」

　　「要你的命嗎？」白夜問道。

　　「不至於，但他一直想和我來場真正的戰鬥。」蒼煌回答，目光望著修練場的另一邊：「因為我是為了救我們兩個，才殺了他的伴侶。」

　　白夜微微點頭，隨後目光又回到自己的典籍上，而蒼煌則是微閉雙目休息。

　　而在此時，聯邦情報組織八星探員野魂正在古薩斯城內的一處廣場的噴水池旁，似乎在等待著什麼人。

　　隨後，野魂的目光突然望向了廣場的右邊，只見那邊有一名少年白龍人、青年棕狼人以及黃毛狼人少女正朝著野魂走來，而那少年白龍人還對著野魂揮手。

　　「野魂！」少年白龍人高興地大喊著，他有一身的白色毛髮，的鼻子上有紅色條紋，雙瞳為藍色，身上穿著一件白袍。

　　而在白龍身旁的棕毛狼人，毛髮為棕色和些許的黑毛混雜，吻部附近為白色，穿著一件無袖背心以及長褲，手中還握著一根魔法杖。

　　至於最後的一名狼人少女，左手戴著白手套，瞳孔左金右藍，下半身同樣穿著一件長褲，上半身則是一件休閒襯衫。

　　「奇比、麥茶以及上弦月。」野魂也和這三人打招呼：「比我預料中的還快抵達。」

　　「收到你的信息我們就加速趕來了，雖然也剛好在附近就是。」奇比斯克，也就是那少年白龍開口說道：「野魂不是在聯邦情報組織上班嗎？怎麼會有時間找我們？」

　　「發生了一些小狀況囉，我需要一些幫手，而你們是我最好的人選。」野魂笑著說道。

　　「什麼樣的狀況？」麥茶開口問道，神色間給人一種躍躍欲試的感覺：「和上次一樣幫那個村子解決強盜團嗎？」

　　「差不多，但這次的情況更複雜。」野魂說道，隨後拿了一張水晶鑰匙卡給奇比：「我已經給你們都安排好飯店了，你們先去休息跟逛逛吧，我晚點再過去找你們，是東城的奇洛爾飯店。」

　　「那就晚點見囉。」上弦月笑道，隨後便和奇比斯克以及麥茶前往飯店，而野魂則是前往鶴影三人組的飯店。

　　不過野魂不知道的是，在他和奇比三人分開後，廣場的一處角落，有兩名渾身都籠罩在黑色斗篷的獸人悄悄地發出了一道魔法傳訊，隨後兵分二路，一人跟蹤野魂一人跟蹤奇比三人。

　　不過身為一名八星級的聯邦情報組織探員，野魂的觀察力極為出色，很快地就察覺到自己被人跟蹤了，所以她便很自然地拐進幾條比較少人的小巷，裝作是要抄近路抵達目的地。

　　然而，就在他西城區一條幾乎無人的巷子內行走時，他的前後各自出現了兩名用斗篷籠罩住身影的人。

　　「幾位有事情嗎？」野魂笑道，左手不露痕跡地在深藍色長袍的袖子內激發了裘貝爾交給他的傳訊令牌。

　　「妳和剛剛那三人認識吧？我們主子想要請妳和我們走一趟。」其中一名斗篷人說道，聲音低沉且毫無感情：「妳不反抗的話，就不會受傷。」

　　「諸位知道我是聯邦情報組織的探員嗎？動了我的話，代表你們在跟三大帝國宣戰。」野魂依舊一派輕鬆地笑道，右手扣著一個暗屬性的魔法，做好了迎擊的準備。

　　聞言，那斗篷人只是一揮手，另外三人便同一時間朝著野魂出手，有得拿出了一把長劍；有的則是發出了一道水球魔法；有的則是用自己的雙爪抓向了野魂，從那爪子來看，似乎是龍族的人。

　　「暗遁‧黑天幕。」野魂的右手一甩，一道濃郁的黑光以她為中心朝四周散發而出，遮擋了斗篷人的視線，隨後野魂一個俐落的上空躍身，已經脫離了包圍網，來到了一旁的屋頂上。

　　「拿下她！」斗篷人首領說道，隨後只見他雙手結印，一條條由流水凝聚而成的鎖鏈便衝向了野魂，但還沒近身就被突如其來的一發細小的炎柱給蒸發殆盡，而那炎柱還在斗篷人首領的面前燒出了一個坑洞。


　　「你們四打一可說不過去喔。」另一邊的屋頂上，身穿白色大衣以及黑色長褲的十二盾成員，拉斐爾正站在那邊居高臨下地望著四名斗篷人：「也讓我加入這場派對如何？」

　　「哼，你們兩個，解決那貓人！」斗篷人首領冷哼道，對著那名龍族以及另一名棕熊獸人下令，而他自己則是和另一名黑獅獸人衝向了野魂，至於他本身則是一名臉上有著刀疤的銀狼人。

　　「原來是雇傭兵……有點懷念阿。」拉斐爾笑了笑，似乎從對方的行動中看出了什麼端倪，隨後他伸出兩根手指，在自己身前從左到右劃過，隨後只見兩道細小的炎之月牙在他身前形成，射向了兩名朝他撲來的傭兵。

　　「灼火之指……２。」

　　面對朝自己飛來的炎之月牙，兩名傭兵卻不顯得慌張，各自用自己的方法抵擋或躲開了炎之月牙，而在過程中，他們身上的斗篷也各自脫下，露出了裏頭穿著的銀色盔甲，盔甲左胸的位置上有著一道紅色的月牙圖騰。

　　「原來是血月傭兵團阿，真是名不虛傳，號稱任何任務都可委託，但這次可是接錯了任務啊。」拉斐爾身後細長的尾巴搖了搖，右手食指直接指向了那名灰龍人：「灼火之指……１。」

　　一道細小的火柱從拉斐爾的指尖射出，卻被那灰龍人給一個側身躲過，隨後龍翼一拍，兩道灰色的小龍捲風便捲向了拉斐爾，而另一邊，那棕熊獸人也扔出了一根根沉重鋒利的石椎，企圖阻饒拉斐爾閃避。

　　「真沒辦法，只好回去時再報帳了……大概會被裘貝爾罵吧。」面對兩人的聯手攻擊，拉斐爾抓抓頭，接著左手的三根手指伸出，一股磅礡的火系魔力波動從指間散發而出，隱隱約約可見一道道細小的火焰纏繞在手指上。

　　「灼火之指……３。」


待續
--------分隔線----------
設定串也會同步做角色的更新喔~

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

於是兩個徵角角色也登場了OwO
莫名其妙的傭兵團走開走開(?
3道灼火之指OAO
期待蒼爺的小說～加油要邁入20章了(?

----------


## 弦月

喔喔可愛的我出場了\OwO/
我和麥茶和奇比是小伊默的朋友嗎OwO
期待下一章的更新～
也恭喜新狼月居然要第二十章了（遠目

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO弦月：

恭喜出場XD，妳的小說也要加油~

TO野魂：

其實是一次登場三個w

然後灼火之指3嘛~其實1~3分別有不同的攻擊方式就是

1是和雷射槍類似的火柱、2是月牙、3請等下章~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十章：九星賞金獵人


　　面對血月傭兵團的攻擊，拉斐爾施展出了灼火之指，頓時讓這個毫無人煙的小巷化為了一片火海。

　　「你們再不住手的話，可是會被燒成灰燼的喔……」拉斐爾微笑地望著幾名血月傭兵團的傭兵，左手伸出的三根手指上仍然有火焰在流動：「相信我，你們不會希望讓我再多使用一根手指的。」

　　血月傭兵團的傭兵神色凝重地望著周遭的火海，那驚人的高溫清楚地告訴世人它有多兇猛。

　　「你究竟是誰？為何要阻饒我們辦事？」那臉上有條刀疤的銀狼人沉聲喝道，對於拉斐爾的實力，他的確感到了一絲忌憚。

　　「九星賞金獵人……而你們要抓的這人是我的同伴，甚至包括另一邊的那三人也是，所以，麻煩你們退走吧。」拉斐爾邊說邊從大衣內拿出一個稍顯破舊了令牌，令牌通體金色，中間有個九字，周遭則是九顆星星環繞在上面。

　　「九星賞金獵人……」那銀狼人倒抽了一口冷氣，隨即似乎想到了什麼，才開口說道：「難道你就是曾經隻身一人捕獲了所有七星強盜團成員的那名拉斐爾？」

　　「是我阿。」拉斐爾輕輕點頭說道，隨後撤掉了火海：「你們快走吧，而你們的委託人會收到傭兵總公會的質詢信。」

　　「我們走。」銀狼人臉色有些難看地下令，隨即他們四人就離開了這幾乎被燒成廢墟的小巷。

　　「這下真的要被裘貝爾罵了……」拉斐爾無奈地笑道，接著看向了野魂：「妳放心吧，妳的三位朋友都沒事，不過少主希望妳和他在飯店會合。」

　　「真是多謝你們了。」野魂點點頭說道，隨即便和拉斐爾前往鶴影所在的飯店，而另一方面，去圍堵奇比斯克三人的血月傭兵團成員，則是對上了『虎帝』戴爾塔，讓他們六人臉色都極為的難看。

　　「為什麼帝羅提拉帝國的『法聖』會在這邊？」其中一名瘦小的灰犬獸人小聲問著自己的隊長，看向戴爾塔的目光中充滿了驚恐。

　　「我也不知道……」火龍人隊長搖搖頭說道，正在思索著要不要撤退。

　　「諸位，請你們賣老夫一個面子，不要為難老夫的這三位晚輩。」一身白袍，披著黑色披風且拄著枴杖的戴爾塔平靜地說道：「老夫的力量如何，相信諸位都很清楚。」

　　「好，我們就此退走。」火龍人隊長咬咬牙後，終究還是帶著自己的手下退走，而奇比斯克三人也和戴爾塔平安地回到鶴影的飯店。

　　「奇比，太好了，你們都沒事。」野魂一看到奇比斯克三人，便高興地說道，同時他也對著戴爾塔道謝：「非常感謝前輩。」

　　「舉手之勞罷了。」戴爾塔在沙發上坐下後，慈祥地說道。

　　「初次見面，我是鶴影，而這位是傑拉爾、她則是雪月，然後你們已經見過戴爾塔了……」待所有人都在房內找到位置坐下後，鶴影便開始給奇比斯克三人介紹著：「然後他是裘貝爾。」

　　「你們好，我是奇比斯克，這位則是麥茶，那位是上弦月，我們是野魂的舊友。」白龍奇比斯克隨即也給鶴影一方介紹著：「你們也是野魂的朋友嗎？」

　　「算是工作上的合作夥伴，不過也算朋友就是。」鶴影笑著說道，隨後很快地就將高峰會以及至聖團的事情都簡單地說了一遍，讓奇比斯克三人都相當震驚。

　　至聖團，那可是萬年來惡名昭彰的一個黑暗組織，其成員來自三大帝國以及星羅大陸上各族，其目的便是要復活遠古魔龍奈摩爾，一統星羅大陸。

　　「野魂，沒想到妳這次是要對付至聖團啊……」奇比斯克開口說道。

　　「沒錯，而鶴影他們其實是王族聖城的人，是他們先找上我合作的。」野魂點點頭，接著繼續說道：「由於敵人是至聖團，所以這次會非常危險，你們三人可以考慮清楚，再決定是否要幫忙我們。」

　　聽到鶴影等人是王族聖城的人之後，奇比斯克三人的神色再度一變，充滿了驚訝和尊敬。

　　隨後，奇比斯克三人對看一眼後，才由奇比斯克開口：「野魂，我們會幫忙妳，和妳以及鶴影他們一同對抗至聖團。」

　　聞言，野魂和鶴影對看一眼後，後者隨即點頭：「歡迎加入，晚點我們會和你們說明詳細的細節，現在的話，可能得麻煩上弦月和裘貝爾先回天魔居城一趟了。」

　　上弦月一臉的不解：「請問是有什麼事情會需要我前往王族聖城？」

　　「居城長老想要見妳一面，這是一件非常嚴肅的事情。」裘貝爾在此時開口說道，隨後伸手指了指上弦月戴著白色手套的那隻手：「妳放心，長老是不會傷害妳的，只是需要同行去弄清楚一件事情。」

　　「莫非你們知道我是狼神族的事情？」上弦月沉默了會後，才開口問道。

　　「正是，因為這關係到妳的生命安全。」戴爾塔在此時補充說道。

　　隨後，裘貝爾便先帶著上弦月離開了飯店，直接在飯店後方無人的角落使用了空間傳送卷軸，回到了天魔居城，一抵達城門，駐守的警衛一樣高聲歡迎裘貝爾。

　　兩人進入天魔居城後，裘貝爾便直接帶著上弦月去了長老殿，直接前往蒼煌的辦公室。

　　「長老，人帶來了。」裘貝爾在蒼煌的辦公室門上敲了三下後，說道。

　　「請進。」房內傳出了蒼煌那蒼老的聲音，而裘貝爾也推開門進入，只見裏頭除了蒼煌外，白夜也在裏頭，似乎已經等待多時。

　　「辛苦你了，裘貝爾，你先去休息吧，等我們歸來，你再帶著她回到鶴影身邊。」坐在白夜對面的蒼煌平靜地說道，而裘貝爾也隨即告退。

　　「晚輩見過兩位長老。」上弦月有些拘束地說道，畢竟這是她第一次見到位高權重的王族聖城長老，而且還是面對面。

　　「不必拘束，請坐。」白夜一派輕鬆地示意上弦月找地方坐下，不過在這過程，蒼煌的目光一直停留在上弦月身上，直到她坐下後，蒼煌才移開目光，幫她倒了杯熱茶。

　　「喝吧。」蒼煌將熱紅茶放在上弦月面前的桌上，隨後，才緩緩地開口：「妳應該很困惑，為什麼我們會單獨見妳對吧？」

　　「還請長老明示。」上弦月點點頭。

　　面對上弦月的反應，蒼煌微微點頭，隨後從桌上的眾多資料內，抽出了一個褐色紙袋，遞到了上弦月的面前：「這是關於妳雙親以及妳的雙胞胎妹妹的資料，待妳看完後，我和白夜會帶妳前往一趟神山。」


待續

----------


## 弦月

更新的好快ww蒼爺家一定沒有停電
不只上弦月出場了，連下弦月也要出場了呢ww
神山又是哪裡呢～（喝紅茶看資料
期待下一章ww
話說含飴弄孫的劇情有要繼續討論嗎ww

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十一章：兩種名字


　　蒼煌將紙袋交給上弦月後，便端起自己的紅茶啜飲著，靜靜地望著上弦月，直到對方拿出裡面的資料開始瀏覽後，才緩緩地開口：「當年，妳們的父母葬生在至聖團的一個幹部手裡，傳達訊息的便是妳們父母的主管，但由於主管當時還有其餘任務在身，所以在通知妳們姊妹倆後，便去了別處，當那名主管要回頭找妳們時，妳們已經不在原來的地方了……」

　　「直到現在，才終於找到妳，但妳的妹妹卻不失所蹤。」白夜接著說道，平靜地望著上弦月：「我們推測，至聖團的成員抓走了妳的妹妹。」

　　上弦月看著資料，眼眶中有淚光在閃動，而白夜也不動聲色地施展了一道精神魔法撫慰上弦月。

　　「妳有告訴其他人妳是狼神族的事情嗎？」蒼煌突然開口問道。

　　「只有和奇比、麥茶以及野魂說過，此外還有一個不知名的人，那人委託血月傭兵團想抓我。」上弦月回答，神色間有著一絲困惑，她的確不知道是誰想要抓她，也不知道那人如何知道她是狼神族的成員。

　　聞言，白夜和蒼煌對看一眼後，白夜才緩緩開口：「沒關係，血月傭兵團和那名委託人，傭兵總公會的高層會去處理，當然，並不會提起妳的真實身份，現在，我和蒼煌必須先處理妳的問題。」

　　「我的問題？」上弦月臉上的困惑更多了。

　　「我族天魔狼族曾經和狼神族有過約定，我們兩族之間締結了同盟條約，互相幫助，因此，保護妳們一族安危，是我們天魔狼族的義務之一。」白夜慈祥地給上弦月解釋著，隨後開口：「不知道妳是否聽過神山？」

　　上弦月搖搖頭，儘管她這些年來在星羅大陸上四處闖蕩，但還真沒聽過這麼一座山。

　　「我們換個名字吧，雪天山，位於星羅大陸北部的冰川中。」白夜輕笑道。

　　這一次，上弦月總算是點頭，開口道：「鮮少有人會去的山脈，終年冰封，再加上它高聳入雲，所以才被稱為雪天山。」

　　白夜微笑點頭：「同時那也是妳出生的地方，也是大部分狼神族出生的地方，這個，只有我族和狼神族知道。」

　　「那兩位長老希望什麼時候前往神山呢？」上弦月開口問道，對於自己的出生地，她是一點記憶都沒有。

　　「妳準備好的話，我們現在就能出發了。」白夜依舊慈祥地笑道。

　　隨後，十分鐘後，天魔居城的次元空間傳送魔法陣隨即啟動，蒼煌、白夜以及上弦月三人先後踏入裏頭，打算直接傳送到距離神山最近的地方。

　　另一方面，在飯店內等待的鶴影等人，則是和野魂、奇比以及麥茶三人講起了狼神族的歷史，而十二盾的成員則在旁靜靜地聽著。

　　「這麼說，每一位狼神族一出生，就決定了他們最擅長的是哪一種屬性的魔法了？」野魂開口問道，目光中有著濃濃的驚訝。

　　「沒錯，有可能是金木水火土光闇等等，任何屬性都有可能，而且不需要修練，就能將那屬性魔法給掌控到巔峰，唯獨時空間魔法沒有聽說過有狼神族的族狼掌控。」鶴影慵懶地坐在沙發上開口說道：「當然，血狼族的血遁、影狼族的影遁以及蒼雷獅族的迅遁，狼神族也不可能會。」

　　「因此，狼神族時常遭受到迫害，因為他們的力量太過強大，根據典籍記載，成千上萬年來，迫害狼神族的事件層出不窮，直到六千年前，狼神族和天魔狼族達成協議，互相幫助，迫害狼神族的事件才開始減少。」雪月在這此時補充說道，而她的膝蓋上也正放著一本書籍：「不過有記載狼神族的典籍非常少，幾乎只剩下天魔居城的中央大圖書館有這類典籍了。」

　　鶴影的目光瞥向了雪月，微微點頭，隨後繼續說道：「此外，還有一些其他的保護魔法，但這牽涉到機密，所以連我也不是很清楚，可能要去問我爺爺才可能知道。」

　　「鶴影的爺爺難道就是第四任王族聖城城主嗎？」麥茶在一旁問道。

　　「沒錯，鶴影的祖父便是蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特長老，是給費里斯塔帝國皇帝主持冊封典禮的居城長老。」這一次，換傑拉爾回答了：「同時，他還是除了第一代天魔狼族族長之外，唯一一位擁有兩種『名字』的族長。」

　　「兩種名字？」奇比有些困惑。

　　鶴影又微微一笑，隨後拉起一張白紙跟一枝筆，開始寫下自己的姓名、父親影月的姓名以及蒼煌的姓名，隨後開始解釋著：「伊亞諾特是我們一族統一的姓氏，亞爾薩斯是代表我們這一脈，此外還有星闇一脈，而最前面，就是我們各自的名字……」

　　鶴影一面解釋一面用筆圈了圈名字或姓氏，隨後便用筆指著『鴻』字：「這個就是其中一種名字，代表著在近身肉搏戰中相當有天賦的天魔狼，而另一種，便是『萊恩哈特』，這意味著被賜名者，在魔法上有著驚人的造詣……」

　　「而這兩種名字，源自於我族的先祖，也就是第一任天魔狼族族長薩爾札斯‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特。」鶴影繼續開口解釋：「當然，要被賜名的條件非常嚴苛，幾乎只有歷代的族長才能接受上一任族長的賜名，爺爺當初就是被第二任族長賜名，然後爺爺退位時，又賜名給老爸。」

　　說到這，鶴影微微停頓了下，隨後才繼續開口：「但聽老爸說，在爺爺還非常年輕，還不是族長的時候，有一名不是天魔狼族的狼人也來到了天魔居城，接受了白夜長老的賜名……而那名狼人就是狼神族的一員……」

　　「被譽為星羅大陸上唯一一名能和爺爺比肩的狼人……」鶴影拿起筆，開始在紙上寫下一個大大的名字：「那便是狼神族的大長老──『太玄聖帝』……」

　　「──克魯伊夫‧萊恩哈特‧薩烏魯。」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十二章：天山鎮


　　星羅大陸北邊的一處荒原上，一道白光突然閃現，隨後三道身影憑空出現在這荒原上，兩老一少，在他們的前方遠處，隱約可見一座高聳入雲的山脈，冰雪飄飛，罕無人煙。

　　「那裏就是神山了。」白夜給上弦月解釋著，隨後從白袍內拿出了一個銀製懷錶，看了下時間：「這時間不錯，適合採集冰靈草。」

　　「長老時常來這採集藥草？」上弦月開口問道，不知道為何，她就是有股想多了解王族聖城居民的念頭。

　　「因為這座山最適合冰靈草成長，而且年份都很不錯，等等我們先和天山鎮的鎮長打個招呼後，便能上山去了。」白夜和藹地回答道，隨後邁步走著，蒼煌和上弦月則是先後跟上。

　　天山鎮是個古樸的小鎮，居民不多，且多半都是一些上了年紀的獸人，其中也有少許龍族，不過鎮內也有許多馬車和一道小型的傳送魔法陣可以讓天山鎮鎮民前往最近的大城。

　　而此處，算是位於三不管地帶，都不在三大帝國的國境內，真要說的話，帝羅提拉帝國的北辰王城是離這最近的大城，所以帝羅提拉帝國在此處設有一個小哨點，防止山賊盜匪洗劫這座小鎮。

　　白夜三人很快地就來到了小鎮的門口，一些居民顯然已經見過白夜不少次，一看到他，便出聲打招呼。

　　「白尋先生，你又來採集藥草啦？」打招呼的是一名上了年紀的灰狼獸人，穿著樸素的白袍，從體內少許的魔力波動來判斷，修練的是風屬性。

　　「兩個月沒見了吧，雲河。」白夜也微笑地回應對方，同時暗中傳音給上弦月，表示自己使用的是化名，而蒼煌的化名則是蒼焚。」

　　這都是為了避免給這座與世無爭的小鎮帶來不必要的麻煩。

　　白夜三人穿過小鎮，直直往鎮長的住處走去，路上也不少人和他們打招呼，白夜也都一一回應，輕易就能看出白夜有多麼常來這座小鎮。

　　他們來到了鎮長的住處，敲了敲打開的門後，坐在裏頭的辦公桌後方的一名臨近老年的棕狐獸人就抬頭起來，一看到白夜，臉上就露出了一絲笑容：「白尋先生，歡迎、歡迎，這個月似乎比往常早了一些？」

　　「晨星鎮長，有段時間沒見了，近來可好？」白夜走進屋內說道。

　　「一如往常阿。」天山鎮鎮長晨星笑道，隨後望向了蒼煌跟弦月：「蒼焚先生也來了，不知道這位小姑娘是？」

　　「她是我一個朋友的孫女，是來幫忙我採集藥草的。」白夜回答道，而在這時，一名身材壯碩，壯年的黃虎獸人也從外頭走進。

　　「鎮長，你有客人阿？」那黃虎獸人開口問道，目光掃過了白夜三人。

　　「阿，康利斯，你還沒見過白尋先生跟蒼焚先生吧？我幫你介紹介紹。」晨星從辦公桌後方走出，對著黃虎獸人介紹著：「白尋先生跟蒼焚先生都是藥草商，雪天山的冰靈草就是要他們主要的販售項目之一。」

　　「初次見面。」白夜向對方點頭說道。

　　「初次見面，我是副鎮長康利斯，最近才剛接任，兩位可能不曾見過我。」康利斯也笑著回答，隨後轉向蒼煌：「蒼焚先生，初次見面。」

　　蒼煌點頭回應，接著開口：「最近的天氣穩定嗎？」

　　「這個月都還不錯，兩位要上山的話，現在是個好時間。」康利斯熱心地說道，隨後便和眾人告退：「我還有些事情要去忙，請恕我先行離開了。」

　　「沒關係。」白夜簡短地說道，接著開口：「晨星，那我們就先上山了，晚點再和你泡杯茶聊聊。」

　　晨星鎮長點點頭，隨後從一旁的衣櫃中取出一件禦寒大衣交給弦月：「小姑娘受寒的可不太好，這件就送妳吧，這原本是我孫女穿的，但她穿沒幾次就嫌棄這件了。」

　　「謝謝鎮長先生。」上弦月接下大衣後，非常有禮貌地道謝，讓一旁的白夜笑著點頭。

　　十分鐘後，白夜三人便離開天山鎮，來到了雪天山的山腳下，沿著一條小徑慢慢地走上山，而到了約莫半山腰的高度，白夜便從懷中掏出一小塊白色的方形令牌，朝裡面注入魔力，激發令牌。

　　「白夜大人，歡迎您。」令牌內傳出一名男子的聲音，聲音聽起來沉熟穩重：「請您稍等下，我立刻派人去迎接你們。」

　　「無雲，你慢慢來就好，沒關係。」白夜對著令牌說道，而後五分鐘後，他們前方雪花紛飛的小徑上，就有四名身穿白色長袍的狼獸人緩緩地走了下來，站在最前方的是一名約莫三十歲的青年灰狼人，擁有一雙褐色的雙瞳，而他的雙手都戴著手套。

　　「連蒼煌大人也來了，歡迎。」灰狼人開口說道，顯然剛剛就是他負責和白夜通訊：「所以這位就是上弦月了？」

　　上弦月緩緩地走上前，開口問著對方：「閣下知道我的名字？」

　　「當然，每一位出生的狼神族的姓名，都會被記錄在血脈心燈上，藉此知道你們的情況。」名為無雲的灰狼人親切地給上弦月解釋著，隨後伸出右手：「來吧，歡迎回到妳的家，先帶妳去見祖爺爺吧。」

　　「祖爺爺？」上弦月用沒戴著手套的手放在對方的手心中，就這樣加入了那四人之中：「你們全都是狼神族的嗎？」

　　聞言，無雲右後方的一名雌性銀狼人輕聲笑道：「那當然了，雪天山就是我們狼神族的領地，是所有狼神族的家，上弦月，妳們姊妹從小就和父母離開雪天山到外居住，自然對狼神山不會有太多記憶，不過沒關係，許多從外頭回來的狼神族都有類似的情況。」

　　「附帶一提，我是雪天山的執事之一，名為影新月，負責對外物資的採購等相關事情，而王族聖城就是我們的生意夥伴之一。」銀狼人繼續說道，隨後也開口：「不過現在當務之急是先讓妳去見祖爺爺。」

　　「新月、無雲，上弦月就拜託你們了，我和蒼煌先去採集冰靈草，晚點再上山。」白夜微笑地說道，顯然對上弦月回到家這件事很滿意，同時似乎也放下心來：「替我像克魯伊夫打聲招呼。」

　　「沒問題，那就晚點見了。」無雲點點頭說道，隨後便和其餘三人帶著上弦月上山，而白夜和蒼煌則是往右方走去，先行去採集冰靈草。

　　只是不管是白夜還是蒼煌，他們都不知道，在他們上山後，天山鎮的新任副鎮長正在自己的住處內，使用一塊黑色令牌和人通訊著：「是的，大人，我十分確定，天魔居城的兩位長老剛剛就來到了天山鎮……對，他們上山了……」


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

等等這不是我想的弦月ww
妳怎麼這麼乖啊～!(被敲
然後我就知道那個副鎮長是個底細啊啊啊啊啊((點頭點頭
蒼爺小說加油囉⊙ω⊙

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十三章：狼神族大長老


　　神山的半山腰處再往上三百公尺左右的高度，兩名身穿白袍的老年狼人正站在雪地內，其中一人雙手負在腰後，正望著另一名老狼人彎下腰觀察一株雪白色的藥草。

　　「這一株的年份已經有一萬兩千多年了……」戴著方形無框老花眼鏡的白夜正仔細地打量著面前的那株冰靈草，隨後輕輕地摘下了它：「貝雷尼克大概會很開心吧。」

　　「也只有這麼一株吧？」一旁的蒼煌隨口問道。

　　「的確是，畢竟要找到萬年年份的很難阿，狼神族有時也會來採集。」白夜點點頭，小心翼翼地將冰靈草收入一個特製的木盒內，木盒內刻有特殊的冰系魔法陣，可以維持在一定的溫度，用來保存冰靈草：「這一株都快和我一樣老了呢……」

　　蒼煌點點頭，隨後目光放向了遠方的冰天雪地，似乎在看著什麼，又像是在思考。

　　「你在想著夜櫻嗎？」又採集了幾株冰靈草的白夜突然這麼問道，而他的目光早已經鎖定下一株三千年年份的冰靈草：「那不是你的錯阿……」

　　蒼煌並沒有回應，只是這樣一直望著漫天紛飛的冰雪，許久，才緩緩地說道：「這是她最喜歡的景色……」

　　聞言，白夜也只是微微一笑，隨後又繼續彎腰去採集冰靈草，另一方面，神山的山頂，無雲一行已經帶著上弦月來到了狼神族的居住地，也就一座空前恢弘的宮殿，哪怕是比起三大帝國的皇宮都毫不遜色。

　　而在宮殿的四周，有一些年紀幼小的狼神族正在追逐嬉戲，一旁則是有些較為年長的狼神族在聊天以及看著小狼們玩耍。

　　「這些都是妳的同族喔。」影新月親切地給上弦月解釋著：「晚點再讓你們互相認識，祖爺爺已經等妳很久了。」

　　上弦月點點頭，不過途中還是有幾名小狼跑過來好奇地望著她，而前者也都微笑示意。

　　很快地，無雲一行便進入了宮殿，宮殿的大廳非常寬敞，地上鋪著昂貴的紅地毯，兩旁也掛著一些畫作，這時，剩下無雲和影新月帶著穿過了幾條長廊，來到位於宮殿最高層的一間房間前。

　　無雲伸手敲了敲對開的華麗木門，在聽到一聲蒼老的請進後，無雲便握住鑲金的握把推開了門，領著上弦月和影新月進到了房間內。

　　只見這是一間偌大的辦公室，天花板吊著一盞水晶吊燈，房間的兩旁都擺著四層高的書架，上頭堆滿了各式各樣的典籍和卷軸，一名身穿白色長袍的年老灰狼人正坐在辦公桌後方，微笑地望著上弦月，他的雙瞳是比較少見的紫色。

　　「孩子，歡迎回來。」紫瞳灰狼人慈祥地說道，揮手示意上弦月在沙發上找地方坐下：「老夫是狼神族的大長老，克魯伊夫‧萊恩哈特‧薩烏魯，妳可以稱呼老夫為祖爺爺，老夫認為，妳應該還有一些關於老夫的記憶吧？」

　　聞言，上弦月隨即低頭思索著，似乎在竭盡回憶著什麼：「媽媽好像有帶我和下弦月來見過您……」

　　「正是，每一位出生的狼神族，在他們滿一歲的時候，都會被帶到老夫面前來，讓老夫將你們的名字跟一滴鮮血記錄到血脈心燈上，這是為了隨時掌握妳們的情況，不管是受傷、生病，甚至是死亡，血脈心燈都會立即顯示出來，負責看管的長老也會立即向老夫回報。」

　　克魯伊夫耐心地給上弦月顯示著，紫色的雙瞳中閃爍著睿智的光芒，隨後他起身走過辦公桌，坐到了上弦月的身旁，輕輕摟住上弦月的肩膀：「只是遺憾的是，當年並沒有辦法立即去保護下弦月，這才讓下弦月被至聖團帶走……」

　　「祖爺爺會想辦法去救下弦月吧？」上弦月開口問道。

　　「那是當然……那是當然……我們狼神族就是一個大家庭，哪怕是隱藏身分在其他狼族內生活的，族內也會定期派人追蹤。」克魯伊夫和藹地說道，輕輕摸了上弦月的頭部：「上弦月，無須擔心，祖爺爺一定會帶回下弦月，因為我們全族答應妳的父母的承諾，妳的父母死前唯一擔心的就是妳們。」

　　上弦月點點頭，隨後，便被克魯伊夫帶到另一間隱密的房間內，這裡堆藏著許多的木箱，每一個木箱裡面都是裝有許多狼神族的物品，都是一些紀念性的東西，有的已經存放已久，有的似乎最近才放入。

　　克魯伊夫將一個木箱從架子拿出，輕輕放在上弦月的面前，只見裏頭是幾本日記本、兩本相簿以及一些小東西。

　　「這些，都是妳們的父母寄放在祖爺爺這的東西，當時也說好了會一起回來領走，只是這是一個無法完成的約定了……」克魯伊夫嘆道，目光慈愛地看著上弦月：「現在，就交給妳吧，妳可以在這先翻閱。」

　　不過出乎意料的是，上弦月卻是搖搖頭，對著克魯伊夫說道：「我要和下弦月一起來領回這箱東西，所以麻煩祖爺爺再繼續幫我們保管了。」

　　「好。」克魯伊夫點頭笑道，然後便讓影新月和無雲帶著上弦月在神殿內各處逛逛，同時也讓上弦月跟其他的狼神族認識認識。

　　而當上弦月在遊歷狼神族的居住地的同時，白夜和蒼煌也結束了採集冰靈草的工作，也來到了克魯伊夫的辦公室內。

　　「我們真是好久不見了。」克魯伊夫望著白夜和蒼煌輕笑道，隨後給兩人各倒了一杯熱茶：「蒼煌也上了年紀了啊……記得我們第一次見面時，你還非常的年輕呢。」

　　「歲月不饒狼啊。」白夜笑道，而一旁的蒼煌也是點頭回應，隨後開口：「近來如何？」

　　「老樣子啊，每天就是看看每位孩子的情況，以及尋找至聖團跟下弦月的下落。」克魯伊夫喝了口熱茶後，開口說道：「我聽說五年前，魔龍奈摩爾的封印鬆動，結果如何？」

　　「已經妥善處理好了，不過我受了些傷便是，至今尚未痊癒。」蒼煌語氣平靜地說道：「不過你放心，現在的復原情況還不錯。」

　　克魯伊夫點點頭，接著便談論起正事來，包含了高峰會、三大帝國的現況，以及至聖團的情報等等，同時也討論到了天魔居城的情況。

　　「這麼說來……你還是邀請了神聖帝國的劍王進入你的部隊？」克魯伊夫一副饒有興趣地問著蒼煌，臉上帶著一絲玩味的笑容：「蒼煌，你究竟招了些什麼人阿？」

　　「有能力的人，且願意和我族並肩作戰，一同對抗至聖團的人。」蒼煌回答道，又喝了口熱茶：「星羅大陸經不起至聖團以及遠古魔龍再度的摧殘。」

　　克魯伊夫點點頭，隨後又帶到了其他的話題，但都是些非常重大的事情，與此同時，雪天山下方的天山鎮卻迎來了一群不速之客。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十四章：天山鎮危機


　　天山鎮鎮長晨星，原本是帝羅提拉帝國一個商會的經理，負責帳目的核對、進出貨的處理以及偶爾隨著商隊送貨，對商會有著不錯的貢獻，後來因為在一次前往神聖帝國送貨的途中遭到強盜的突襲，商隊的一些護衛和雇用來的傭兵團和強盜發生了血戰，自己也受了傷後，才卸下了經理一職，將位置讓給自己的兒子，而後在商會提供的住處安頓下來。

　　晨星的兒子晨空繼承了自己父親的經商天賦，很快地就將父親以前的工作一手包辦，甚至還為商會招攬了不少新的生意，因此深受商會高層青眛，不過他優秀的天賦也受到一些敵對商會的仇視。

　　所以在某一次隨車送貨的途中，碰到了敵對商會雇來的殺手的襲擊，雖然隨車的護衛拚死抵抗，但在實力和人數的差距下，晨空的部下一個接一個的倒下。

　　碰巧，天魔居城的一支小隊路過，立即便出手幫忙晨空一行，但在和殺手首領的激戰的過程，一發打偏的流彈擊中了本身就受傷匪淺的晨空，當場令其斃命。

　　儘管最後還是殺光了所有襲擊的殺手，但商會的貨物也損害了許多，人員更是死傷慘重，晨星在接獲噩耗後，連夜趕來，不敢相信自己唯一的一名兒子就這樣身亡。

　　為此，晨星就對天魔居城頗有微詞，為此還和商會高層分道揚鑣，帶著自己的媳婦和剛出生的孫女，在好友的幫忙下，來到天山鎮過著隱居的生活，想要藉此走出喪子之痛。

　　一晃眼，十多年的時間過去了，晨星也漸漸地老了，但還是在眾多鎮民的支持下，接下了鎮長的位置，而他的媳婦以及孫女也盡全力地幫忙他，晨星的生活也日趨平靜穩定，慢慢走出喪子的陰霾。

　　在他的治理下，天山鎮就宛如一個樸實的小鎮，鎮民彼此之間的交情都非常不錯，整個小鎮就像是一個大家庭一般，和樂融融，而鄰近的帝羅提拉帝國也會定期運送一些物資過來換取一些產自雪天山的藥材，因此晨星也在盤算著何時該卸下鎮長一職，交棒給康利斯。

　　但在今天，康利斯領著一絲身披重甲的部隊進入了天山鎮，隨行的，還有兩名用黑色斗篷籠罩出全身的獸人，這讓居民們百思不得其解。

　　「副鎮長，這些人是什麼人阿？」老灰狼雲河一臉不解地問道，從這群人的身上，他可以感受得到不弱的魔力波動：「他們應該不是帝羅提拉帝國的部隊吧？」

　　「沒什麼，只是隨我來清除敵人的部隊。」康利斯輕笑道，隨後對著眾多的鎮民開口：「還請諸位回屋內去吧，不然等等的戰鬥可能會波及到各位。」

　　天山鎮的居民多半都是一些老人，早已習慣平靜生活的他們，對康利斯此時的行為是徹底的不解，因為他們誰也不知道康利斯有這麼一支部隊。

　　「康利斯！這是怎麼回事？」這時，鎮長晨星從人群中走了出來，對著康利斯問道，「帝羅提拉帝國的哨兵呢？為何沒有通知我要派部隊過來？」

　　「鎮長，這不是帝羅提拉帝國的部隊，這是我私人的部隊，是用來剷除潛入天山鎮的敵人用的。」康利斯依舊笑著說道：「而所謂敵人的就是那兩位自稱白尋以及蒼焚的商人。」

　　聞言，晨星臉色一變，略帶怒氣地喝道：「康利斯，注意你的話，白尋先生和蒼焚先生對我們天山鎮有恩，不准你這樣詆毀他們。」

　　「鎮長阿，你真是老了呢，這麼明顯的謊話你也察覺不出來。」康利斯搖搖頭，從身上的長袍內拿出了蒼煌和白夜的畫像，扔到了晨星的腳邊：「這兩人是天魔居城的長老，根本不是什麼商人。」

　　晨星頓時睜大雙眼，不敢相信地望著那兩幅畫像，隨後才用顫抖的手撿起兩張畫像：「你、你說他們是天魔居城的人？」

　　「正是，鎮長，你忘記你的兒子是怎麼死的嗎？」康利斯點點頭，邁步走到晨星面前：「鎮長，這是一個為你兒子報仇的絕佳機會阿，只要你傳訊給他們，請他們立刻下山就行了。」

　　晨星隨即沉默，目光閃爍不定，看了看四周的居民，不過還沒等他開口，老灰狼雲河就站出來大聲地說道：「康利斯，你這是要造反了是嗎？就算白尋先生他們是王族聖城的長老，那他們也不是敵人，他們為了我們做了多少事情，你自己想想看。」

　　「雲河兄，此事還是由鎮長來決定吧，您就先好好的養老就行了。」康利斯揮揮手，立刻就有幾名武裝獸人從隊伍中走出，打算上前押住雲河。

　　「滾開！」老灰狼雲河雙手捏印，幾道風刃立即呼嘯而出，可惜只在幾名武裝獸人的盔甲上留下一道淺淺的痕跡而已，根本就傷害不到他們，而他本人也隨即被粗魯地壓制在地上。

　　「雲河！」晨星震驚地望著這一幕，立刻瞪向了康利斯：「放開他！他有舊疾在身阿！」

　　康利斯冷冷地笑了笑，接著開口：「鎮長，你越快聯絡天魔居城那兩個老不死的長老，我就越快放開雲河兄，你應該不希望看到雲河兄舊疾復發吧？剛剛那幾道風刃應該就讓他所剩不多的魔力又空了不少了……」

　　此時被壓制住的老灰狼雲河，已經開始面露痛苦之色，蒼老的身軀根本經不起這樣的折騰，開始顫抖以及咳嗽，但他還是咬牙說道：「鎮、鎮長，我還撐得住，千……千萬不要聯絡白尋先生……」

　　「動手。」康利斯下令，其中一名武裝獸人立刻就用刀柄重擊雲河的身軀，這一擊起碼打斷了三、四根肋骨，讓雲河放聲慘叫。

　　「康利斯！你太過分了！」有另外幾名居民也看不下去，紛紛對著康利斯罵道。

　　「鎮長，我不介意都把你們押起來，逼天魔居城的長老下山。」康利斯沉聲說道，對著手下使眼色，後者抓住雲河左手手腕，施力，準備將其折斷，這讓老灰狼慘叫得更大聲：「你只要隨便編個理由把他們騙下山就行了。」

　　「放開他！我聯絡就是了，你快放開他！」為了拯救雲河，鎮長晨星不得不妥協，從懷中拿出了白夜交給他的通訊令牌，注入魔力，啟動了令牌。

　　而在山上的白夜，察覺到令牌的異動後，立即就拿出了令牌，困惑地說道：「有商會想要購買冰靈草？」

　　一旁的蒼煌、克魯伊夫以及上弦月隨即都看向了白夜，隨後才由蒼煌開口：「是晨星嗎？要下山去一趟嗎？」

　　白夜思索了會，隨後才點點頭：「好，你和我下山就行了，上弦月就先留在這，晚點我們再回來帶她。」

　　「老夫讓新月跟無雲送兩位下山吧。」克魯伊夫開口說道。

　　「麻煩了。」白夜也點點頭，隨後便和蒼煌一同離開了克魯伊夫的辦公室，而影新月和無雲也隨即跟上。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十五章：其名為『XVI』


　　此時的天山鎮，老灰狼雲河已經被鎮長晨星要鎮中的醫生給帶下去治療，而至聖團的部隊和那兩名斗篷人早已經上山，現在只剩下康利斯在他的辦公室內。

　　「鎮長，你不用擔心，天魔居城能給你們的，我們一樣能給你們。」康利斯坐在晨星的面前笑道：「這是你的報仇機會阿，你的兒子當年就是死在天魔居城的手中。」

　　晨星一語不發，只是低著頭沉思著，目光不時飄向窗外的雪天山，隨後才開口：「但我還是認為這不妥當……對方是天魔居城的長老……」

　　「這件事就我們知道和鎮民們知道而已，只要有足夠的利益，鎮民們自然也不會亂說什麼。」康利斯遙遙頭，瞇眼看向了晨星：「鎮長，你就是太仁慈了點，對付敵人可不能仁慈。」

　　「但白尋先生和蒼焚先生他們並不是敵人……」晨星緊皺眉頭，隨後拿起桌上的通訊令牌就想要聯絡白夜，卻被康利斯一把搶走。

　　「康利斯！」晨星喝道，從辦公桌後方站起：「把令牌還給我。」

　　但康利斯只是搖搖頭，冷笑地說道：「這可不成，一旦任務失敗，我可是會很麻煩的，所以在任務結束前，請你先好好在這待著吧。」

　　康利斯的話音剛落，又有兩名身材壯碩的紫瞳黑龍人進入了鎮長的屋內，守住了門口，不讓任何人進出。

　　「你究竟有何企圖？」晨星憤怒地說道。

　　「稍安勿躁阿，鎮長，很快你就會知道的。」康利斯回答，伸手示意晨星坐下：「麻煩你先坐下來等待吧。」

　　無奈之下，晨星只好坐回座位，心中卻是說道：「白尋先生、蒼焚先生，無論你們是誰，都希望你們一定要沒事阿。」

　　雪天山上，蒼煌和白夜兩人在影新月以及無雲的陪同下，離開了狼神族的神殿，朝著山下的天山鎮前進。

　　「第一次有人會想在這購買冰靈草。」白夜緩緩地開口說道：「照理來說，各大城都有固定的商店在販售。」

　　「你覺得有問題嗎？」蒼煌道。

　　「也說不上來，只是這是第一次發生這種情況。」白夜微微皺眉，畢竟，他已經來這採集冰靈草五十多年了，幾乎每年都會來上至少七次，而這是第一次有人這樣拜託鎮長連絡他。

　　很快地，四人就走到了半山腰處，白夜就察覺到了一絲不對，並給蒼煌打了個眼色，然而，不等他們反應過來，十多根由各種屬性凝聚而成的魔力箭矢就從四面八方破空而來，此外，還有十多名手持各式武器的獸人、龍人對著四人發動攻擊。

　　「有埋伏！」白夜立即喝道，雙手一捏手印，一面面冰雪形成的盾牌立即將四人團團圍住，擋住了箭矢攻擊，同時盾牌的表面還佈滿了尖刺，阻止了敵人的近身攻擊。

　　「新月，動手。」一旁的無雲說道，右手一揮，一條粗大的火龍在冰霜盾牌瓦解的同時，朝著前方呼嘯而去，衝亂了對方的陣型，而在他身後，影新月也發動了自己的攻勢！

　　「霜遁‧結晶五角路！」影新月雙手在胸前合十，一道道銳利的冰柱從地面上冒出，朝著四面八方蔓延而去，阻止對方的進攻和撤退。

　　「一組去對付狼神族，二組攻擊天魔狼族！」一名部隊首領模樣的中年黑狼人指揮道，同時自己也召出一道道閃電攻擊蒼煌和白夜。

　　可惜，他碰上的是天魔居城的兩位長老，不僅地位崇高，其實力更是驚人，在白夜可怕的冰遁魔法之下，漫天的閃電頓時被擋住，甚至還有接近十名的至聖團士兵被凍成冰雕。

　　另一邊，身穿金邊白袍的蒼煌，手持一把黑色的太刀，正在和幾名至聖團的士兵大戰，只見他神色冷冽，黑色的刀身上有著炙熱的火焰纏繞在其上頭，每一次揮刀，都能發出一道道高溫的炎之刀氣，讓至聖團士兵苦不堪言。

　　但他們面對的災難不僅如此，蒼煌除了可怕的刀術以及融入空間玄奧的身法『天涯咫尺身』外，還有令人聞風喪膽的成名絕技──『六幻』！

　　六幻，同樣也是蒼煌自創出的招式，一共有六種，每一種底下，都還有不只一式的不同的能力。

　　在六幻之『冥幻』面前，一切的魔法攻擊都只會被吸收殆盡，化為虛無，也就是說，除非是多人一起施展的大型魔法，否則的話，諸多單體魔法都難以攻破冥幻。

　　吸收來的魔法，會被轉化成最精純的魔法元素，藉此，冥幻的第二式，便算是蓄力完畢，蒼煌自身無須消耗太多的魔力，就能給敵人強大的反擊。

　　「冥幻‧靈極重波彈。」蒼煌一聲輕喝，左手五指張開，一顆黑色，周遭帶著氣流波動的黑色能量波直接轟向了三名至聖團的士兵，將他們都震得倒飛而出，口吐鮮血。

　　隨後，蒼煌一個轉身，剛好舉刀抵擋了一名紫瞳黑龍人的重斧劈擊，不過對方強大的力道仍然讓蒼煌退了五步多的距離，方才化解了力道。

　　隨後，蒼煌握刀的右手食指一指對方，一道細小的黑色光束貫穿了黑龍人的胸膛，他的雙瞳也隨即黯淡了下去，被冥幻的這擊取走了生命。

　　戰鬥開始不到十分鐘，至聖團的部隊便是死傷慘重，身為狼神族的影新月和無雲，也給至聖團帶來了莫大的壓力，兩人的魔法雖然不多，但都達到了爐火純青的地步！

　　很快地，蒼煌就殺到了那名統領模樣的黑狼人面前，和對方展開了激烈的肉搏戰。

　　「接招，黑雷！」黑狼人一捏手印，一道黑色的閃電打出，卻被冥幻給吸收掉，轉化為精純的魔力讓蒼煌補充自身的消耗，隨後纏繞著火焰的太刀朝他砍來，速度飛快，讓他在最後時刻才驚險躲過。

　　然而，正當蒼煌打算趁勝追擊時，從黑狼人的身後突然射出了一發強勁的魔力子彈，逼得他不得不舉刀格檔，但卻被強悍的力道給衝擊得連連後退，隨後才站穩腳步，舉目一看，蒼煌竟然被逼退了二十多公尺。

　　「是誰？」蒼煌沉聲喝道。

　　「嘿嘿，你這老頭子不知道吧，這位大人是至聖團的『聖影騎士團』的成員。」那黑狼人冷笑地望著蒼煌，隨後只見一名渾身籠罩在黑色斗篷內，只露出一隻金色右眼的獸人從他身後的樹林中走出，「其名為『XVI』……」


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

在六幻之『冥幻』面前，一切得魔法攻擊都只會被吸收殆盡......
這裡有錯字喔OWO

是下弦月對吧?是下弦月吧??? :jcdragon-pounce: 
蒼爺的戰鬥筆法寫的很好欸((遠望
那就說聲加油OWO/(小說桑... :jcdragon-bite-ebby: QWQ

----------


## 弦月

蒼爺的打鬥場面寫得好棒 :jcdragon-want: 
話說，最後的那個XVI.......
是英文還是羅馬數字(?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十六章：被賦予之力


　　鶴影一行居住的飯店內，傑拉爾正坐在沙發上閉目養神，雪月則是在閱讀著書籍。

　　「妳真的很愛看書。」鶴影輕笑道。

　　「這是我從小就養成的習慣。」雪月回答，「倒是鶴影先生，天魔居城中央大圖書館是星羅大陸上難以找到的收藏庫，鶴影先生真的都沒進去過嗎？」

　　「偶爾，而被放逐後回去，就接到任務下來了，不然其實我還是會去的。」鶴影笑道，「利凡西奧老頭一直想要讓我看書呢。」

　　「但你還是不怎麼看。」傑拉爾突然補上一槍，而後，他放在桌上的通訊令牌響起，被他接通：「請說。」

　　「傑拉爾，情報組織有個臨時會議，麻煩你們三位一同出席吧。」令牌內傳出野魂的聲音。

　　「稍後就到。」傑拉爾說完，便關掉了通訊令牌，然後看向了鶴影和雪月：「兩位，你們到馬車上再繼續鬥嘴吧。」

　　「我們是在閒聊而已。」鶴影笑道，率先起身離開了房間，而雪月也收好書本，和傑拉爾一同離開，而在飯店外，馬車早已經準備好。

　　三人就這樣上了馬車，趕往了聯邦情報組織的總部，一抵達，野魂便在門口迎接他們，直接帶著他們前往高層的寬大會議室。

　　「這次出席的還有三大帝國的國防相關單位的長官，甚至還有軍備大臣，基本上該來的都來了。」在會議室前，野魂對著鶴影三人說道。

　　「正好，可以問問看他們對至聖團襲擊高峰會的看法。」鶴影笑著回答，似乎對方大臣或者高官的身分，對他而言根本不算什麼。

　　與此同時，神山上，蒼煌和白夜一行遭遇了至聖團部隊的突襲，儘管他們和狼神族的無雲以及影新月聯手解決了大部分的敵人，但此刻卻有一名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的獸人出現。

　　「XVI……十六……」蒼煌沉著臉望著這名突如其來的獸人，隨後一腳跨出，天涯咫尺身施展，跨越空間的距離，殺到了對方的面前，手中的黑色太刀帶著熊熊燃燒的火焰一揮而下。

　　但身為聖影騎士團的一員，這名獸人也不是省油的燈，俐落的一個後空翻，躲開了蒼煌的攻擊，而遮蓋他面容的兜帽也隨之落下，是一名身穿白色軍服的年輕黑貓獸人，手裡握著一把黑色的長槍，隨後對著蒼煌開槍！

　　「冥幻……」蒼煌將反握太刀，握拳往前平伸，那發魔力子彈立即就被化解、吸收。

　　「長槍型靈源槍，至聖團竟然私下開發出了這種東西。」一旁的白夜也是一臉凝重，右手一伸，正準備出手協助蒼煌時，一道銀色的魔力箭矢破空而來，逼得他招出一面冰之盾牌抵擋。

　　魔力箭矢的威力不弱，硬是將白夜的盾牌給射爆，不過白夜的身形早已不在原地，來到了蒼煌的身旁。

　　「還有一人，我想也是聖影騎士團的成員……」白夜開口說道，神色凝重，隨後給無雲和影新月傳音：「剩下的至聖團成員就拜託你們了」。

　　無雲和影新月點點頭，聯手殺向了剩餘的至聖團部隊成員以及那名黑狼獸人隊長。

　　「這年輕人交給我，你去對付另一個。」蒼煌對著白夜說道，左手舉起，輕輕撫過黑色的太刀刀身，只見原本熊熊燃燒的火焰頓時熄滅，取而代之的是，青綠色的風之力！

　　隨後，一步跨出，再度施展天涯咫尺身，持刀殺出，不過還沒等他近身，一根根鋒利的箭矢從天而降，在黑貓獸人的四周形成了一圈保護網，迫使蒼煌退走，而就在後退的同時，黑貓獸人也對他開了槍。

　　來不及躲閃之下，蒼煌舉刀抵擋，再度被強大的力道給震得連連後退，但還沒等他站穩，後續又是接連數槍朝他射來，逼得他只好施展出冥幻。

　　蒼煌神色嚴肅，全力施展冥幻抵擋對方接連的攻勢，隨後抓緊一絲空隙，天涯咫尺身跨出，出現在右方，接著雙手握住太刀刀柄，一斬而下。

　　六幻之『犽幻』‧斬天輪！

　　犽幻，是追求極致物理破壞力的一幻。

　　一道巨大的刀氣沿著地面呼嘯而出，在地面上留下一道深深的痕跡。

　　「這種攻擊……休想擋住我的『力量』……」黑貓獸人的右眼變得銳利的起來，舉槍，瞄準，然後開槍，一槍擊潰了蒼煌的刀氣！

　　「但你的力量，可擋不下我的刀。」蒼煌的身影不知道何時已經來到了黑貓獸人的後方，一刀揮出，直取對方的頸部。

　　然而，正當太刀即將砍中黑貓獸人時，一根魔力箭矢從一旁破空射來，盪開了蒼煌的太刀，而黑貓獸人也趁這機會往後拉開距離，瞄準開槍，一槍射中蒼煌將他給轟得倒飛了出去，接連撞斷了幾根大樹，才落在地上。

　　「蒼煌！」一旁的白夜又驚又怒，本來以為在自己鋪天蓋地的攻擊下，自己的敵人，一名同樣身披黑色斗篷，穿著白色軍裝的年輕銀狼人應該沒有機會掩護自己的同伴，想不到竟然還是被他抓住了一絲機會，不僅救下了同伴，還製造出了反擊的機會，讓黑貓獸人可以一槍擊中蒼煌。

　　「你們最好不要把我們當作普通的至聖團成員……」銀狼人手中握著一把魔力凝聚而成的金色長弓，此刻正拉滿弦瞄準著白夜：「我們是聖影騎士團，是陛下親自挑選、賦予力量的獸，是被選中的獸。」

　　而在銀狼人說話的同時，被轟飛出去的蒼煌也回到戰場，只見他除了幾處擦傷之外，幾乎沒有受到什麼重傷，但卻能感覺到他的魔力波動減弱了一些。

　　「沒事吧？」白夜問道。

　　蒼煌微微點頭，舉起手中的黑色太刀，再度附上一層風之力。

　　「中了里奧的一槍，竟然只有這麼點傷……天魔居城的長老果然名不虛傳。」那名銀狼人開口說道，手上的弓仍然是拉滿弦，蓄勢待發：「我的名字是狄斯特，聖影騎士團XV，陛下賦予我的力量便是……『超凡貫穿』。」

　　右手鬆開，一發快得讓白夜跟蒼煌都沒辦法反應的魔力箭矢就這樣射穿了蒼煌的身體！


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十七章：超凡貫穿


　　雪天山上，聖影騎士團成員狄斯特前所未見的力量讓蒼煌和白夜震驚萬分，尤其是受了傷的蒼煌，鮮血染紅了他的金邊白袍。

　　「超凡貫穿……？」蒼煌咬著牙說道，腹部的貫穿傷讓他感到疼痛，這是他從未聽說過的力量。

　　「沒錯，超凡貫穿……這是陛下賦予給我們的力量……」年輕銀狼狄斯特的右手又拉住了一根魔力箭矢，同樣是瞄準著蒼煌：「在這力量下，沒有我的箭矢貫穿不了的東西。」

　　語畢，金色的魔力箭矢再度射出，不過這一次，蒼煌早有防備，天涯咫尺身施展，一步跨空間，躲開了這根金色箭矢，不過還沒等他站穩腳步，黑貓里奧已經朝他開了數槍。

　　蒼煌迅速揮刀抵擋，將那些魔力子彈通通打偏，而一旁的白夜也引起了猛烈的暴風雪，阻擋了聖影騎士團的視線。

　　「無雲、新月，你們先撤走，然後聯絡克魯伊夫，要他做好一切準備。」白夜傳訊給無雲和新月說道，接著右手一招，一面冰霜盾牌又擋下了突如其來的一發魔力子彈。

　　「你們……逃不掉的。」里奧的聲音從風雪中傳出，隨後只能看到幾道銀光閃爍，數發子彈又是破空殺來。

　　「冰遁‧極冰壁！」白夜反應迅速，在眾人的面前設下了一道冰霜牆壁，擋下了黑貓獸人里奧的射擊，但在此時，卻有一發特別強勁的子彈直接打碎了冰壁的一處，讓白夜大吃一驚。

　　而在這時，銀狼人狄斯特竟然一躍而到眾人的上空，手中弓弦放開，射出了十多根金色箭矢，儘管都被蒼煌等接連躲開，但狄斯特仍然一臉的自信。

　　「我的力量是超凡貫穿……」狄斯特說道，又是一箭射向蒼煌，而後者也隨即躲開：「那邊，可不是好地方……」

　　蒼煌的身影剛出現在定點，數道銀光閃爍，許多發魔力子彈便射向了他，儘管沒有全部命中，但其中幾發也在蒼煌身上擦出傷口，鮮血流出。

　　「里奧的力量可是『超凡魔彈』，沒有他打不中的東西，而他想摧毀的東西，也會盡數被他的子彈摧毀。」銀狼狄斯特冷冷地說道，手中的弓又是拉滿了弦，這一次，是瞄準了白夜，隨後一連射出八根金色箭矢。

　　「冰龍！」白夜一聲輕喝，雙手一揚，四條冰雪之龍在他身體周遭凝聚而出，替他破解了這些金色箭矢，隨後其中的兩條分別撲向了里奧和狄斯特，然而，白夜的攻勢似乎尚未結束，冰龍撲出去後，剩餘的兩條冰龍也在他的操控下，飛上了高空中，隨後轟然炸裂成一朵朵散發出驚人寒意的冰花。

　　「冰遁‧極樂百華葬！」白夜喝道，無數冰花從天而降，將碰到的一切事物都紛紛結凍，而聖影騎士團的里奧和狄斯特卻展現出超凡的默契，由里奧擊碎這些冰花，狄斯特則是抓準時間射出魔力箭矢。

　　而一旁的蒼煌自然也不會閒著，他施展冥幻，在自己的周遭佈下一層冥幻的護罩，藉此來吸收對方的攻擊，同時也靠近對方，他打算直接用犽幻速戰速決！

　　當然，能夠被選為聖影騎士團的成員，里奧和狄斯特的戰鬥經歷也非常豐富，儘管還比不上白夜和蒼煌，但也不是一般國家的士兵可以比擬的。

　　狄斯特躲開了幾道冰花，接著三根箭矢射向了白夜，其中兩根被白夜躲開，但第三根卻射穿了白夜的左手臂，令他吃痛悶哼了一聲，冰系魔法也被強制打斷。

　　而里奧也抓住了機會，一發極度凝聚過的魔力子彈直接命中白夜的胸口，將他轟飛了出去，這讓準備發動攻擊的蒼煌大怒，一身魔力波動激盪，連空間都在微微扭曲撕裂。

　　「真打……」蒼煌的左手按在黑色刀身的末端，似乎準備著什麼，但卻有另一隻手握住他的手，讓他停止了動作，而這手的主人，赫然是狼神族大長老克魯伊夫‧萊恩哈特‧薩烏魯。

　　「你現在的身體不適合施展那招，還是讓老夫來吧。」克魯伊夫對著蒼煌說道，隨後白夜也來到了蒼煌身旁，幸虧沒受到多少傷害。

　　「狼神族……」里奧清晰地感覺到灰毛老狼克魯伊夫體內那磅礡的魔力，但他還是立刻舉槍對著克魯伊夫開了數槍。

　　只是這幾發強勁的子彈，都被克魯伊夫的光遁魔法給瓦解，而他也露出一絲輕蔑：「接下來，就讓老夫擔任兩位的對手吧，侵犯我狼神族領地，可不是受點傷就能了事的。」

　　「真是個愛說大話的老頭子。」狄斯特冷哼一聲，拉滿弓弦，隨後射出，但只見他的金色箭矢仍然被克魯伊夫給化解，這時，他才看清楚克魯伊夫的武器，那是一把純粹用高濃度的光系魔法元素凝聚而成的長劍。

　　「雕蟲小技……」狄斯特再度拉滿弓弦，但正要放開時，他突然一愣，隨後喃喃地說道：「陛下……」

　　「你們兩個先回來吧，你們不是克魯伊夫的對手。」一道蒼老的聲音同時出現在狄斯特和里奧的腦海中，這是那名神秘的血狼族老祖的神識傳音。

　　「下次，就要取你們的性命。」里奧冷冷地望向傷痕累累的蒼煌和白夜，隨後一道道黑色的氣息包裹住他和狄斯特，下一秒，人已經消失不見。

　　「被他們逃了……你們沒事吧？」克魯伊夫手中的光之長劍也消散，隨後看向了蒼煌跟白夜，後者搖頭表示沒事，但蒼煌卻累得半跪在地上喘氣，腹部的傷口鮮血直流。

　　「新月、無雲，快找其他人來送兩位長老上山治療。」克魯伊夫立即對著新月和無雲說道，而他們也立刻去找來精通醫術的狼神族成員。

　　另一方面，聯邦情報組織的臨時會議，高峰會護衛行動的行動組長卻在會議上給了在場的眾人一個震撼彈，那便是，高峰會決定提前舉行，時間改成了兩天後！

　　「這是三大帝國的高層和主席、副席討論過後的決定，藉此來迷惑至聖團，藉此一網打盡他們。」壯年的獅獸人開口解釋道：「但儘管如此，諸位還是要認真盡責地做好自己的工作，決不能讓至聖團找到機會趁機而入！」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十八章：襲擊


　　神聖帝國的王城，神聖帝國境內的東聖城的北區大教堂，這裡有著一處墓地，是許多東聖城的居民長眠的地方。

　　今天，墓地內有著一名身穿白色長袍中年灰狼人邁步走在墓地內，他的神色平靜，手中拿著一束鮮花，就這樣走著。

　　最後，他來到了墓地的最北邊，將手中的鮮花放在一座墳墓前，蹲了下來，凝視著墓碑上的字跡和照片，一言不發。

　　就這樣約莫過了半個時辰，中年灰狼人才起身離去，照著原來的路線走出了墓地，離開了教堂的區域，沿著人煙稀少的街道慢慢地走回鬧區，然而，中年灰狼人走到一半，便停下了腳步，目光一樣望著前方：「你們，還不打算現身嗎？」

　　灰狼人的話音剛落，周遭的巷弄、樹木上就出現了許多身披盔甲的各族獸人、龍人，其中，還有一名身披黑色斗篷的年輕金獅獸人。

　　「真不愧是神聖帝國鼎鼎大名的劍王大人，一下子就看出我們隱藏在這。」那名金獅獸人笑道，接著自我介紹著：「我的名字是納瓦魯‧斯沃特，聖影騎士團『XXI』。」

　　「找我有何事情？」劍王奈因哈德微微皺眉，冷冷地問道。

　　「當然是要拉攏你加入我們至聖團的聖影騎士團，以你的實力，絕對能排入前幾名。」納瓦魯哈哈大笑：「不久之後，星羅大陸就是我們至聖團的天下了，你現在加入的話，對你來說是天大的好事。」

　　「我拒絕。」奈因哈德開口說道，語氣相當果斷。

　　「只要加入聖影騎士團，你就有機會向殺死你伴侶月蘭霜的天魔居城長老報仇，你還是多想想吧。」一名身穿盔甲的壯年火龍族龍人開口說道。

　　奈因哈德的眼神突然變得銳利起來，左手併成劍指，輕輕劃向了那名火龍人，只見一道劍氣飛過，那火龍人的翅膀就被斬出了一道裂痕，血流如注。

　　「再提到月蘭霜的名字，我就要你的性命。」奈因哈德語氣冷漠地說道，充滿了一股寒意和殺機。

　　「劍王大人，請你一定要加入我們至聖團，否則你打傷我的手下這件事，恐怕不能就這樣算了。」納瓦魯有些怒氣地說道，身為一名新晉的聖影騎士團團員，他就接到了陛下親自下達的命令，前來拉攏神聖帝國的劍王，為此，他絕對不能失敗。

　　「滾，我不想再看到你們出現在我面前……」奈因哈德依舊冷漠，棕色的雙瞳中劃過一抹寒芒：「不然的話，我不介意將你們全都殺光。」

　　「那我們只有得罪了。」納瓦魯邊說邊拔出背上背著的巨劍，接著大手一揮，眾多的至聖團士兵紛紛拔出各自的武器攻向了劍王。

　　面對眾人的圍攻，劍王奈因哈德並沒有露出絲毫驚慌，右手拔出一把中規中矩的銀色長劍，頓時，一股凌厲的氣息從他身上散發而出，讓一些較靠前的士兵的皮膚都感到絲絲刺痛。

　　「區區螻蟻也想和王之劍爭鋒？」奈因哈德的神色間閃過一絲不屑，手中的銀色長劍直接重擊地面，在地上斬出一道裂縫。

　　「黑龍劍‧龍之咆嘯。」

　　下一秒，一圈可怕的劍氣以奈因哈德為中心，朝著四面八方爆散而出，眨眼間就將靠前的至聖團士兵都震飛了出去，甚至還在他們的鎧甲上留下數道裂痕，驚住了其餘的武裝獸人。

　　「魔法部隊出手！一起幹掉他！」納瓦魯也對劍王的實力感到驚訝，立即下令擅長魔法的部隊出手，只見他身旁的三名闇魔龍人雙手結印，口中念念有詞，各自發出冰遁、風遁以及土遁魔法。

　　面對如此多樣的攻擊，奈因哈德依然是非常冷靜，因為他是劍王，神聖帝國唯一的一名劍王，這稱號可不是自稱的，而是經過一場又一場血腥殘忍的戰鬥而奠定的！

　　哪怕是其他兩大帝國、聯邦情報組織，都無法不承認奈因哈德的這個稱號！

　　『劍王』，劍中之王‧奈因哈德！

　　「黑武劍‧玄武之盾。」銀色長劍揮舞，一圈水藍色的劍氣將奈因哈德團團圍住，替他抵擋了這些攻擊，隨後，上空中突然出現一道道鋒利的白色劍氣，從天而降，進行大範圍的攻擊！

　　「黑飛劍‧鳳凰羽。」

　　奈因哈德接連幾招超卓的劍技頓時佔盡了上風，那些至聖團士兵紛紛手忙腳亂，陣型大亂，被劍王抓住機會，個個擊破！

　　「一群烏合之眾，也想讓我加入你們？可笑。」奈因哈德劍指金獅獸人納瓦魯，棕色的瞳孔直視著對方：「接下來，就讓你親身領會我的劍。」

　　金獅獸人納瓦魯冷哼一聲：「不要以為我和那些雜魚一樣。」

　　話音未落，金獅獸人就殺到了奈因哈德的上空，手持巨劍重重劈下，彷彿要將天地都給劈開一般，氣勢磅礡，給人一種無從躲避的感覺！

　　但是，劍王奈因哈德可不會選擇躲避，只見他一劍上挑，直接劈向了朝他砍下來的巨劍。

　　「黑龍劍‧龍之剛烈。」一股帶著銳利氣息的魔力波動從奈因哈德的身上散發而出，而他的長劍劍身上也纏繞著強勁的劍氣，一劍劈開了巨劍，同時也將納瓦魯震飛出去，身上的斗篷破碎了大半，露出底下的白色軍服。

　　對此，納瓦魯暴怒，雙手緊握手中的巨劍，怒目瞪著奈因哈德，因為在對方的神情中，他看出濃濃的不屑之色。

　　「你這小子……」納瓦魯咬牙說道，手中的巨劍高高舉起：「不要給我裝出那種表情！」

　　緊接著，一股磅礡的魔力從他身上散發而出，巨劍劍身上也開始纏繞著金色的魔力波動。

　　「讓你見識吧，這就是陛下賦予的力量……」納瓦魯哈哈大笑，感受著體內奔騰的澎派魔力：「這就是我的『超凡劍力』！」

　　隨後，納瓦魯就這樣雙手持劍，再度衝向了劍王奈因哈德，對他發起了猛烈攻擊，一時之間，竟然憑著強悍的力量和體魄佔盡了上風，讓奈因哈德只能被動抵擋。

　　「哈哈哈哈！看到沒有，這就是陛下的力量！超凡劍力，可以以倍數提高我的力量和速度！」看著難以反擊的奈因哈德，納瓦魯哈哈大笑，攻勢更加猛烈：「堂堂神聖帝國的劍王，就這樣死在我這『超凡劍力』下吧！」

　　「身為一名劍客，竟然還要依靠別人的力量，你，不配拿劍。」劍王奈因哈德冷聲說道，剛剛從身上散發出來的魔力頓時消散得無影無蹤，緊接著，只見他一劍從上而下斬出，看似簡單至極的一劍，卻蘊含著無數的玄妙以及可怕的破壞力在內。

　　「黑鋼劍‧斬道。」

　　一劍斬下，力量內斂，但在和納瓦魯的巨劍碰撞的那一瞬間，可怕的力量瞬間爆發而出，不僅斬斷了巨劍，同時還在納瓦魯的身上留下一道怵目驚心的巨大傷口，鮮血噴灑而出！


待續
----------------------------
最近工作繁忙，所以更新得比較慢~

日後也有可能會這樣，請各位讀者見諒囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二十九章：贖罪


　　斬道，神聖帝國唯一一位的劍王奈因哈德的成名劍技之一，沒有過多的花俏；沒有太多的動作；沒有魔法般的絢爛，只是簡單的斬擊。

　　簡單且直接，其威力，無與倫比！

　　一斬而下，不僅斬斷了納瓦魯的巨劍，還將納瓦魯的身體斬成了兩半，就連他身下、身後的地板，都留下了一道斬擊的痕跡！

　　由此可見，劍王的實力有多麼強悍！

　　解決掉聖影騎士團的納瓦魯後，奈因哈德將目光望向了那些倖存的至聖團士兵，目光冰冷且充滿了寒意：「你們，還想要打嗎？」

　　殘存的十多名至聖團士兵互相對望，隨後還是咬牙舉起手中的武器衝向了奈因哈德，因為他們就算撤退，回到至聖團後也會遭受到上級的懲處，不如在這裡殺掉奈因哈德，將功贖罪。

　　「勇氣可嘉。」劍王奈因哈德將手中的銀色長劍平舉在胸前，一股磅礡的魔力和劍氣頓時散發而出：「黑龍劍……」

　　「龍之傲嘯。」

　　磅礡且可怕的劍氣瞬間爆發而出，以奈因哈德為中心的半徑二十公尺的範圍內，全都被劍氣摧毀，而衝上來的至聖團士兵們無一倖免，全都死於奈因哈德的劍下。

　　解決掉這些敵人後，奈因哈德甩掉劍上的鮮血，隨後將劍收回背上的劍鞘內，正要轉身離開時，一名身穿白色長袍的年老銀狐獸人恰好走入這條無人的街道，和奈因哈德遙遙相望。

　　「你來晚了。」奈因哈德望著老狐人，平靜地說道。

　　「因為請軍備副大臣調動部隊過來，需要一段時間。」老狐人同樣平靜地說道，那雙褐色的瞳孔望著滿地的狼藉：「你又何須暴露這麼多的力量？」

　　奈因哈德沒有馬上回話，而是慢慢地走到老狐人的身旁，途中還和一些神聖帝國的士兵擦肩而過，但沒有一名士兵敢直視奈因哈德的目光，因為他可是劍王，神聖帝國的傳奇之一！

　　「這麼多的力量？我不記得有讓你見識過我的全部力量。」奈因哈德回答道，簡短且直接：「而且，我不需要任何支援，這群雜魚不可能打倒我。」

　　老狐人的目光斜斜地望著身旁的奈因哈德，許久，才緩緩開口：「長老傳訊過來，要我們前往神聖帝國南方邊境，掃除疑似至聖團的據點。」

　　奈因哈德開口：「阿萊克斯，我以為我們的工作是守護天魔居城。」

　　「的確是，但掃除至聖團的據點，也是守護天魔居城的一種方法。」被稱為阿萊克斯的老狐人用只有自己和奈因哈德才能聽見的聲音回答，「這就是斯普薩斯十二盾的工作以及……責任。」

　　「包括一些私人的因素嗎？」奈因哈德又問道。

　　「都有。」阿萊克斯回答。

　　中年灰狼人只是微微額首，隨後便繼續往前走去，而阿萊克斯也隨之跟上，隨後，兩人就透過神聖帝國的傳送魔法陣，直接離開首都，前往南方的邊境。

　　另一方面，神山下的天山鎮鎮長住處內……

　　康利斯已經被帝羅提拉帝國的帝國軍給抓住，一番逼問之下，才以一個至聖團的據點交換自己的罪刑減免，而他也隨之被帝國軍壓解回城。

　　鎮長晨星的住處內，白夜、蒼煌以及晨星還有狼神族的無雲正匯聚在這邊，晨星神色平靜，看不出喜怒。

　　「你們真的是王族居城的長老嗎……」許久，晨星才緩緩地開口問道，語氣中充滿了不確定性以及……一絲的期望。

　　「是的，我們的確是天魔居城的長老，我的名字是白夜‧萊恩哈特‧星闇‧伊亞諾特，而他則蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特，並非藥草商白尋與蒼焚。」白夜回答道，同時也向晨星道歉：「很抱歉，瞞著你這麼久，但我們並非刻意隱瞞……」

　　「是為了我兒子的事情吧？」晨星再度回問，目光也直視著白夜：「為什麼？你們是想用這種方式贖罪嗎？」

　　白夜和蒼煌對看一眼，白夜才回答：「令郎的死，是我們部隊的錯誤，這些年來的一切，是我們對你的補償，也就是你所說的贖罪，令郎不該那麼年輕就葬送生命。」

　　晨星似乎想說什麼，卻欲言又止，接著才說道：「你們……你們不需要用這種方法，大可在我們第一次見面時，就說出一切。」

　　「但當時你正經歷喪子之痛，我們不認為那是最佳的時機。」白夜繼續回答道，語氣誠懇：「為此，我們再次跟你道歉。」

　　晨星搖搖頭，露出一個淺淺的微笑：「沒關係，至少我現在都明白了，多謝你們……蒼煌長老以及白夜長老，多謝你們這些年來提供的一切……」

　　聞言，白夜也回以微笑：「感謝你的諒解，晨星鎮長，願你和天山鎮永遠平安順利下去。」

　　「為此，我們狼神族也願意給天山鎮提供一切的保護措施。」無雲也在此時補充說道：「我們再也不會讓至聖團的魔掌伸到天山鎮來的。」

　　「謝謝你們。」晨星點頭說道，眼眶中有淚光在閃爍，而蒼煌和白夜也隨之告辭，留下無雲和晨星確認之後的一些事情。

　　與此同時，遠在費里斯塔帝國飯店內的鶴影等人，正在做高峰會當天程序的推演，包含守備位置、巡邏地點、哪裡可以提供良好視野等等。

　　為了就是防止至聖團在高峰會時得手，從而打擊三大帝國以及聯邦情報組織的威嚴，這是不被允許發生的事情。

　　而在沙盤推演的差不多後，雪月獨自一人來到飯店的屋頂透透氣，眺望著繁榮的王城街道，同時也剛剛蒐集到的一切高峰會資訊，透過傳送令牌給傳訊了出去，然而，正當她才剛收起令牌時，斯普薩斯十二盾的成員裘貝爾也來到了飯店屋頂。

　　「妳在這裡做什麼？」身穿白色大衣的裘貝爾平靜地開口問道，翡翠綠色的瞳孔望著雪月：「妳們和少主不是在做沙盤推演嗎？」

　　「已經推演到一段落了，我上來透透氣。」雪月輕鬆且同樣平靜地回答道：「裘貝爾先生也會前往高峰會會場嗎？」

　　「這應該不是妳該問的問題。」裘貝爾仍然平靜地回答，看不出喜怒哀樂，就連語調也是非常平淡：「而我想要弄清楚的是，玄水狼族會不會跟至聖團有所勾結？」


待續

----------


## 弦月

奈因哈德真的很強呢！！不愧是劍王\OwO/
終於要揭曉雪月和玄水狼族的事了嗎？？她到底是不是壞人呢～～期待期待！OwO/
下一章就邁入第三十章了呢～蒼爺辛苦了OwO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十章：南部邊境


　　飯店屋頂上，裘貝爾正平靜地望著雪月‧奧修凡特，並給了對方一個嚴肅的問題。

　　「裘貝爾先生怎麼會問這種問題呢？」雪月微微一楞，隨後才回答：「玄水狼族雖然有先例，但那名族狼已經被判終身監禁了。」

　　裘貝爾微微點頭，開口：「那妳應該就能理解，為何我會這麼問了，並不是針對妳，妳是少主的客人，便是居城的客人，但我的工作讓我必須這麼做……」

　　雪月微微一笑，接著回答：「沒關係，我能理解，畢竟這是為了阻止至聖團的陰謀。」

　　「掃除一切的迷霧和障礙，才能擊潰至聖團。」裘貝爾緩緩地說道，隨後從懷裡拿出一個牛皮紙袋遞給雪月：「身為玄水狼族現任族長之女的妳，是否能幫忙看看這些名單中有沒有你見過的人？」

　　雪月上前接過牛皮紙袋，拿出了裏頭的資料，開始瀏覽起來：「這些……似乎是各大上古種族以及各族、三大帝國中的一些位於中間階級的人……」

　　裘貝爾微微點頭，然後緩緩地說道：「如果裏頭有妳見過的人，在任何場合見過都行，請做個記號，此外，如果妳認為那人和至聖團有所關聯，就多做一個標記吧。」

　　雪月伸出右手食指，以指代筆，用魔力代替墨水，開始在文件上做出標記，整個過程，都在裘貝爾的注視下完成。

　　最後，雪月將資料收回紙袋內，還給了裘貝爾：「希望這樣有幫忙到你們。」

　　「會的。」銀狼人簡短地回答後，便將資料夾收進空間戒指內，轉身下了屋頂，而在他離開後，雪月也隨即離開屋頂。

　　另一方面，遠在神聖帝國南部的最邊境，兩名獸人的身影從虛空中走出，彷彿憑空出現在這一樣。

　　一老一少，老的是位身穿白色長袍的銀狐獸人，年輕的則是一名肩背長劍、身穿白色大衣的灰狼獸人。

　　「接下來該往哪？」灰狼奈因哈德問著身旁的老狐阿萊克斯。

　　「如果那名至聖團成員說的話沒有造假，我們只需要走上那座山即可。」阿萊克斯伸手指了指他們東南方的一座山脈：「至聖團的分部就在那裏。」

　　奈因哈德二話不說，立即朝著那座山脈走去，而阿萊克斯也隨後跟上。

　　兩人約莫走了十五分鐘後，奈因哈德突然開口問道：「你和蒼煌之間有過什麼嗎？」

　　阿萊克斯的目光瞥向身旁的同伴，徐徐回答：「也沒什麼，大概是三千多年前，和還是城主的蒼煌起過一場爭執，為的是我九尾天狐族宗族和分族之間的糾紛。」

　　「有趣，介意說來聽聽嗎？」奈因哈德開口。

　　老狐人輕嘆了口氣，才緩緩開口：「也沒什麼，這幾乎是星羅大陸上各族都會有的問題，一旦有區分宗族和分族，都會有這類問題，就像是神炎狼族和炎狼族；轟雷龍族和雷龍族；疾風狼族和風狼族等等，真要說沒這類問題的……」

　　「只有狼神族和天魔狼族？」奈因哈德插話。

　　「也不盡然，像是玄水狼族跟水狼族之間就沒什麼問題。」阿萊克斯微微笑道，不知不覺間，他們越來越靠近那座山了。

　　很快地，兩人就來到了山腳下，阿萊克斯隨即停下，四處張望了會：「看來就是這了，對於要從哪上去，你有想法嗎？」

　　「我沒意見。」奈因哈德回答，接著率先朝山上走去，而阿萊克斯的右手隨手一揮，在周遭佈下一些簡單的魔法後，也跟上了奈因哈德。

　　兩名『十二』成員就這樣上了山，一路上兩人都沒有再交談，不過阿萊克斯仍然不時佈下一些魔法。

　　很快地，兩人的四周也出現了許多獸人，各個種族的都有，無一例外，都全副武裝，身上的盔甲都翡翠綠色的。

　　「兩位，這裡是我們哈爾洛傭兵團的據點，還請兩位離開吧。」其中一名體型壯碩的龍人說道，他有一身土褐色的鱗片，從他散發出來的魔力波動就能知道他是大地龍族的一員，和土龍族之間是宗族與分族。

　　奈因哈德和阿萊克斯對看一眼，後者便從身上的長袍內拿出一個神聖帝國的官方令牌：「神聖帝國特務部隊，奉命來調查這座山是否是至聖團的據點。」

　　那為首的大地龍族龍人神色微微一變，接著才緩緩開口：「神聖帝國的傭兵公會有我們這的資料，你應該去那查。」

　　「我們已經去那查過了，但那裏的資料並沒有包含整座山。」阿萊克斯的語氣依舊平靜，不過他的神色間卻帶著一股堅定：「哈爾洛傭兵團是註冊於神聖帝國的傭兵團，為此，你們應該也必須全權配合。」

　　那龍人的眉頭微微一皺，接著才開口：「我必須知會我們團長一聲，我們現在有任務在身，A級機密任務。」

　　「請便。」阿萊克斯伸手示意，而那龍人也拿出一塊通訊令牌，轉過身去當場就連絡起他的上司。

　　奈因哈德在此時突然說道：「真有趣，身為神聖帝國的傭兵團，卻不知道我是誰。」

　　灰狼人的這番話頓時讓在場的所有傭兵團成員微微一愣，而那名大地龍族的龍人也關掉手中的令牌，回答：「您是神聖帝國大名鼎鼎的劍王大人，我們怎麼會不知道呢，但據說您已經脫離神聖帝國了。」

　　「是這樣嗎？」阿萊克斯淡然一笑，身上開始散發出魔力波動：「你們根本不是哈爾洛傭兵團的成員，因為哈爾洛傭兵團是純粹的獸族傭兵團，不會有龍族成員在內。」

　　阿萊克斯的話音未落，就聽那龍人一聲下令，周遭的獸人們紛紛拔出各自的武器攻向了奈因哈德和阿萊克斯。

　　「黑龍劍……」奈因哈德早已經拔出背上的長劍，一股帶著凌厲氣息的魔力波動也散發而出。

　　「龍之咆嘯。」

　　一股強悍的魔力波動在這座山中沖天而起，伴隨著一道道犀利的劍氣以及倒塌的樹木，一場戰鬥，就此展開。

待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十一章：雪月的危機


　　費里斯塔帝國王城城內的商店區，鶴影、雪月以及傑拉爾正穿梭於人來人往的街道上，這看上去和樂融融的畫面，其實也只是為了滿足鶴影的小小購物慾，同時也是在高峰會來臨前，稍微放鬆。

　　「鶴影先生很喜歡麵包？」雪月開口問著身旁的銀狐傑拉爾。

　　「據我所知，是的。」傑拉爾點點頭說道，目光微微瞥向在一旁的麵包店內大肆採購的鶴影。

　　「那傑拉爾先生有沒有特別喜歡的食物？」雪月又問道。

　　傑拉爾微微皺眉，接著才回答道：「都很喜歡，真要我選的話，是烤羊肉。」

　　「很浪漫以及高級。」雪月給了一個簡單的評語：「我喜歡的是煎牛排，五分熟，甜點的話則是布丁。」

　　銀狐獸人微微點頭，正好看向已經採購完的鶴影走出麵包店，手上抱著一大袋麵包，朝著自己和雪月走來。

　　「那……」雪月似乎還想問什麼，但一道銀光卻破空而來，直接將亞爾薩斯家的惡狼打得倒飛而出，撞爛了一旁的攤販，四周人群的尖叫聲也刺穿了空氣，整條大街頓時一團亂。

　　同一時間，危險的徵兆襲上她的心頭，雪月一凜之下迅速回頭，卻只看到鋪天蓋地般洶湧而至的浪潮！

　　高級水遁魔法，爆水浪潮！

　　「小心。」傑拉爾冷靜的聲音傳進雪月的耳裡，她身邊銀白色光芒連閃，瞬間擴散成寬大的光盾擋在了兩人的身前。

　　轟！

　　一聲巨響過後，兩道法術相撞的能量波動頓時朝著四周散發而出，高高揚起了傑拉爾雪白的長袍，但，他臉上的表情依然淡漠如水，藍色的雙瞳中閃過一抹寒意。

　　而在這時，傑拉爾一把拉過雪月退到一邊，另一道錐模樣的藍光激射而來，擦過雪月的長袍一角，撞進了噴泉裡，緊接著，飛濺泉水一瞬間凝結成了一坨冰。

　　另一邊，一股滔天的能量波動沖天而起，讓烈陽都失去了光輝，狂風，一卷而過，瞬間便接近了雪月的身旁。

　　電光石火間，雪月聽到傑拉爾的法杖和金屬尖銳物品迅速撞擊的聲音，試圖擊退那挾風而來的人，但不到三秒，「匡」一聲巨響，銀狐獸人被打得飛了出去，幾乎同時，雪月只感覺腰間一緊，喉嚨上傳來冰冷的痛，不等她反應過來，已經完全落入了突襲之人的掌控之中。

　　這變化來得太快，讓四散奔逃的行人全都呆滯了一下，一片死寂中，只聽到遠處傳來一聲悶響，是傑拉爾重重摔在街道上。

　　雪月被那人死死挾持在臂間，一動也不敢動，只趕到略顯急促的呼吸聲落在她的頭頂上，洩漏了微微的緊張。

　　但出乎意料的是，架在她頸部的鋒刃卻紋絲不動，穩若泰山，讓她不由得好奇，卻不敢回頭，一時僵在了原處。

　　「誰都不準靠近！」

　　終於響起在頭頂的聲音，讓她頓時凝滯，只覺那人挾著她慢慢轉了半圈，大聲朝著周遭喊著：「誰要是亂動，我就殺了她！」

　　遠處，終於重新站起來的鶴影和傑拉爾，冷冷注視著那人手中的刀刃，各自握緊手上的武器，同時也看到了對方的面貌，是一名年輕的黑狼獸人！

　　「鶴影．亞爾薩斯，把刀扔掉！」那黑狼獸人突然轉過頭來對著鶴影喊道：「還有你旁邊那個狐人，你也給我把法杖丟掉！」

　　「我們扔掉武器，你的夥伴就會殺掉我們了。」鶴影和傑拉爾對看一眼，開口說道，並沒有扔下各自的武器，因為他們知道敵人不只一個，剛剛將鶴影轟飛出去的銀光，其魔力氣息和這黑狼完全不同。

　　黑狼獸人的神色微微一變，握刀的手又握得更緊，他的目光看了看鶴影漢傑拉爾：「不放下，你們就等著替她收屍，而里奧大人也會射殺你們。」

　　聞言，鶴影的目光望向了左手邊的屋頂上，確實看到了一名身穿白色軍服的黑貓獸人正持著一把黑色的長槍型靈源槍對準自己。

　　「你們，最好聽他的話，因為我的子彈是不會打偏的。」聖影騎士團成員里奧冷冷地說道，槍口有銀光閃爍，隨時做好射擊準備。

　　雙方就這樣僵持了下來，那名黑狼人手中的利刃仍然抵著雪月的頸部：「鶴影‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特，你還是快放下你的武器吧，不然堂堂的王族就要為玄水狼族負責一條人命了。」

　　不過鶴影似乎不甩黑狼獸人的威脅，手中仍然握著自己的太刀，甚至還有一絲絲的魔力在刀上流竄，隨時做好了迎擊準備，因為他已經感覺到了些許從遠處趕來且熟悉的一股魔力。

　　斯普薩斯十二盾‧『焰貓』拉斐爾的魔力！

　　「灼火之指……２。」隨著一道年輕的嗓音響起，兩道炎之月牙破空而來，逼得黑貓里奧不得不躲開，並同時開槍還擊，而這個舉動，也讓鶴影和傑拉爾可以對黑狼獸人出手！

　　「少主，放手去吧，居民都疏散了。」鶴影的耳邊響起了一道蒼老的聲音，那正是『虎帝』戴爾塔，此時的他已經將周遭的居民都引導撤走，給鶴影和傑拉爾留下一個可以戰鬥的空地。

　　「援軍是嗎？」里奧的目光緊盯著拉斐爾，槍口已經對準了身穿黑色大衣的黃貓獸人，一連射出十多發魔力子彈。

　　「灼火之指……３‧斷空！」拉斐爾右手上的三根手指有火焰在流動，隨即就形成了一道巨大的火牆，擋下了部分魔力子彈，其餘穿透火牆的子彈也紛紛被火牆削弱，威力大減，被黃貓輕鬆地化解。

　　緊接著，兇猛的反擊立刻展開，拉斐爾的食指伸出，指頭尖端有火焰的波紋蔓延而出，還有一小點赤紅色的光芒，散發出可怕的高溫。

　　灼火之指１‧烈陽指！

　　這是灼火之指１的改良版，擁有比灼火之指１更加可怕的貫穿力以及高溫。

　　燃燒的火焰隨著波動，化為一道火紅色的流光，破空點殺而至，目標正是里奧的胸膛。

　　「超凡魔彈……」面對可怕的火紅色流光，里奧卻是絲毫不懼，槍口瞄準了那道火紅色的流光，一發強勁的魔力子彈射出。

　　「幻滅槍！」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十二章：託付


　　神聖帝國的南部邊境，山脈上，原先應該是森林密布的半山腰，如今已經成為一片狼籍之地，宛若一片廢墟一般。

　　地面上有著無數到深淺不一的深溝以及一些不同大小的坑洞，其中一個最大的坑洞旁，一名身穿白色大衣的灰狼人手持一柄閃耀著金色光芒的長劍屹立在那。

　　而在灰狼人的面前，是一名大地龍族的龍人，此時的他，早已經化為一條可怕的巨龍，但他身上的鱗片卻是多處破損，胸膛上甚至還有一條巨大的傷口，鮮血淋漓。

　　土褐色鱗片的巨龍大口大口的喘著粗氣，雙瞳中有著深深的忌憚以及不敢置信，他緩緩開口：「這不可能……你為何可以擁有這麼多種屬性？這就是神聖帝國劍王的實力嗎？」

　　「這不是你該知道的問題，那麼，你們跟至聖團是什麼關係？為何哈爾洛傭兵團會墮落如此？」一旁的老銀狐阿萊克斯開口問道。

　　巨龍不屑地一笑，此時卻有另一道蒼老的聲音回答：「自然是為了強盛，哈爾洛傭兵團為了神聖帝國賣命那麼多年，結果依舊不受重視，皇室仍然不讓我們協助防守神聖帝國的邊境。」

　　緊接著，又是數十名傭兵的身影相繼出現，為首的是一名身披銀色盔甲的老年獵豹獸人，肩背兩把長劍，飽經風霜的臉上還有著一條刀疤。

　　「哈爾洛傭兵團的團長，傑夫‧哈爾洛。」阿萊克斯平靜地開口：「為什麼？即使不防守邊境，哈爾洛仍然是高階傭兵團中數一數二的存在。」

　　「但我們的地位仍然未受到重視，任何關係到國家安全、城鎮安全的任務，皇室都不會優先選擇我們，即便被選擇到，也只是負責最外圍的工作，得到的報酬根本低的可憐。」傑夫沉聲喝道：「曾經，我哈爾洛傭兵團是何等輝煌，擁有成員超過四百人，但隨著一次護送商隊的任務失敗，我們就此被皇室冷落，光是天價的賠償，就讓我的傭兵團幾乎分崩離析，你要我如何對得起我的兄弟，如何安撫那些殉職的兄弟的家屬？」

　　「和至聖團勾結並不會讓哈爾洛傭兵團重新得到皇室的認可。」阿萊克斯回答，渾身上下有魔力在波動：「現在，我以神聖帝國特務部隊之名，逮捕你們，若有反抗，格殺勿論。」

　　「九尾天狐族族長阿萊克斯，吾友……你為何要成為皇室的走狗？」傑夫望著阿萊克斯說道：「我們曾經合作過，你應該能明白我現在的感受，我必須對得起我的兄弟，因為我是他們的團長。」

　　「那你就應該和至聖團斷絕來往。」阿萊克斯堅定的回答著：「現在回頭還來得及，老友。」

　　傑夫緩緩地閉上雙眼，搖了搖頭：「太遲了，我已經深陷其中了，動手！拿下他們兩個。」

　　傑夫一聲令下，周遭的傭兵紛紛拔出各自的武器，或者發出一道道魔法攻擊奈因哈德以及阿萊克斯。

　　「阿萊克斯……」奈因哈德的目光看了眼阿萊克斯。

　　「動手吧……但盡量不要殺人，好嗎？」阿萊克斯沉重地說道，雙手揚起，一道道水系魔力凝聚而成的鐵鍊在他周遭形成。

　　奈因哈德微微點頭，手持長劍，直接對上了手持雙劍的哈爾洛傭兵團團長傑夫。

　　「我在戰場征戰多年，無數次出生入死，這一戰，就當作是我的最後巔峰之戰吧，能和劍王大人交手，我死也無憾。」傑夫蒼老的雙眼中閃過一抹堅定，一副視死如歸的姿態，手中的雙劍和奈因哈德的長劍激烈地碰撞在一起，擦出不少火花。

　　奈因哈德卻是神色平靜，一劍接著一劍出手，每一劍都非常兇狠凌厲，而且招招不離心臟、頸部等要害部位。

　　不過傑夫畢竟是為身經百戰的傭兵團團長，他的出手也同樣狠辣，雙劍齊舞，劍身上還有火焰在燃燒著。

　　一旁的阿萊克斯，則是隻身挑戰那條巨龍以及其餘的傭兵，不過他卻是刻意留手，盡量不進行殺戮，因為這些人，都是跟隨傑夫征戰多年的傭兵，有些人，甚至還有親人。

　　「雙月！」傑夫一聲暴喝，雙劍交叉，兩道炎之劍氣呼嘯而出，所過之處的一切彷彿都要燃燒起來一般。

　　奈因哈德的雙瞳中劃過一抹寒芒，手腕一震，原先長劍上的金色鋒芒頓時消散，取而代之的，是一片水藍色的光芒，如流水般連綿不絕。

　　劍光破空，炎之劍氣消散，鋒利的劍尖直指傑夫的心臟，後者腳步一點，迅速變換身形，雙劍交叉，兩道劍氣再度殺出。

　　「黑天劍……水劍殺。」奈因哈德低聲呢喃，手中的長劍往後一拉，接著一劍刺出，只見一道水藍色劍光一閃而逝，擊碎了炎之劍氣，重重地轟擊在傑夫的胸膛，將老獵豹整個震飛出去，胸膛的盔甲出現了許多裂痕，嘴角流出一絲鮮血。

　　傑夫狼狽地起身，握緊雙劍，喘著氣說道：「劍王果真是名不虛傳……」

　　「你不是我的對手，就此罷手，你可以留下一命。」奈因哈德開口，長劍劍身上的水藍色光芒不停地流竄著，彷彿握著一道水流一般。

　　「我說過了，我已經無法抽身了……我要是就此停手，我兄弟的家人們都會有生命危險……」傑夫微微一笑，隨後開口：「所以，我必須打倒你！」

　　語畢，傑夫手持雙劍再度殺出，雙劍劍身上有著熊熊燃燒的火焰，而一旁的阿萊克斯也注意到這邊情況，特別是他看到奈因哈德神色間閃過的一抹殺機。

　　「奈因哈德！」阿萊克斯出聲喊道，可惜一切都為時已晚。

　　劍身上的水藍色光芒消散，取而代之的，又是原本的金色光芒，散發出一種驚人的鋒芒，彷彿連空間都能撕裂。

　　「黑天劍……」奈因哈德擺出了一個起手式，長劍高舉過頭，目光鎖定朝他飛撲而來的傑夫，接著，一劍劈出，一道金色劍光劈出……

　　金劍殺！

　　唰拉……

　　強橫的一劍，劈斷了傑夫的雙劍、盔甲，在他的上半身留下一道可怕的傷口，幾乎要將他的身軀斬斷，而傑夫的目光也開始潰散，他腳步不穩地往前走了幾步，幾乎快要倒下。

　　「我的兄弟……哈爾洛傭兵團的一切……都託付給你們了……」蒼老的豹人虛弱地笑道，隨後身軀轟然倒地，就此戰死，但他的臉上卻是帶著微笑，滿足的微笑。

　　「好。」許久，奈因哈德才簡短地回答道。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十三章：一刀流


　　南部邊境的戰鬥已經結束了，以奈因哈德和阿萊克斯的勝利告終，剩餘的哈爾洛傭兵團的成員也都得到了安置，連同他們的家人。

　　不久之後，神聖帝國也將發布一條消息，那便是哈爾洛傭兵團力戰至聖團，最後以團長和數名團員的死亡為代價，擊潰了至聖團的一個據點……

　　而在費里斯塔帝國王城內的戰鬥，依舊持續著……

　　「幻滅槍！」黑貓里奧食指扣動板機，一發黑銀色的強悍光彈從槍口激射而出，直奔拉斐爾。

　　面對如此強悍的一槍，拉斐爾右手食指和中指伸出，快速地在自己身前揮舞，一道道細小的炎之軌跡漸漸成形。

　　「灼火之指２‧焰星！」

　　一道由火焰形成的五芒星圖騰頓時出現，和幻滅槍雙雙抵銷，化為無數火星、黑銀色光芒消散，但下一秒，四散的火星再度聚集在一起，形成一顆散發出炙熱高溫的火球。

　　「灼火之指３……」拉斐爾左手伸出，食指、中指以及無名指併攏，一小道炎之波動在他的手腕處出現，身上的白色大衣下擺也被磅礡的魔力波動給吹起。

　　炎龍無雙！

　　那高溫的火球化為一條張牙舞爪的可怕火龍，在天空中盤旋一圈後，直接朝著里奧咬去。

　　里奧的神色仍然沒有絲毫的驚慌和凝重，槍口揚起，對著那火龍連開十多槍，硬是將火龍給徹底擊碎，但拉斐爾已經趁機接近，左手的食指和中指的指尖有火光在閃爍。

　　他打算用一個近距離的灼火之指２來打倒里奧！

　　但身為聖影騎士團的一員，里奧的反應也快得不容小覷，迅速地往後拉開距離，同時，也開槍逼退拉斐爾。

　　兩貓的纏鬥就這樣持續了下去，誰也奈何不了誰，而另一邊，傑拉爾已經從黑狼獸人的刀下救出了雪月，並交由鶴影和那名黑狼獸人交戰。

　　「水遁‧龍牙水刃！」那黑狼獸人單手結印，一掌推出，一道道水流頓時匯聚再一起，以螺旋的方式射向了鶴影。

　　面對如此強悍的水系魔法，鶴影的身形一側，選擇了直接避開，隨後右手上的太刀直接砍向對方，不過黑狼獸人不僅魔法不錯，近身戰也是極為擅長，同樣揮刀抵擋。

　　兩人的刀相碰，爆出不少火花，緊接著，又是接連纏鬥了數十刀，雙方才在空中各自後退，然後再度又是魔法的相碰。

　　「水遁‧水柱塔！」

　　「火遁‧一陽刃！」

　　一道水柱和一道焰火刀氣激烈碰撞，產生了無數的水蒸氣，遮蓋了整個戰場，就連一旁觀戰的傑拉爾等人也是看不清楚裡面的情況。

　　不過在戰場的中間，鶴影和黑狼獸人卻又再度交戰在一起，兩人的刀刃不時激烈碰撞。

　　「為什麼，要對雪月出手？」抵擋一次對方的劈砍後，鶴影開口問道。

　　「玄水狼族會阻饒至聖團的腳步，所以需要給他們一點警告。」黑狼獸人側身躲過鶴影的一刺，回答，同時再度一刀砍出。

　　鶴影的嘴角揚起一絲微笑：「原來如此，那看來我對她的看法沒有出錯……我要出招了……」

　　在黑狼獸人略為不解的目光中，鶴影的身上爆發出了一股魔力波動，而他的刀身上也開始纏繞著一道道細小的火焰。

　　「一刀流……」鶴影的雙瞳變得銳利起來，隨後就是一刀劈出。


　　「死月烙印。」

　　面對鶴影強悍的攻擊，黑狼獸人連忙抽身急退，即便如此，他還是被炎之刀的邊緣給擦中右腳，肉體被灼傷以及被刀刃砍傷的疼痛立即傳來，讓他悶哼一聲。

　　但身為曾經的帝國皇室禁衛軍，他的一身戰鬥技巧和經驗遠遠超過鶴影，當機立斷，又是一道水遁魔法企圖逼退鶴影。

　　「休想逃跑！」鶴影一刀劈開水遁魔法，右腳在一旁屋子的牆壁上一點，借力往前跳了過去，右手中的太刀刀身上依然有著熊熊燃燒的火焰。

　　黑狼獸人一咬牙，將手上的刀刃收回刀鞘，雙手迅速結印，一股冰屬性的魔力波動從他體內散發而出。

　　「冰遁奧義‧大冰結陣！」

　　黑狼獸人的話音一落，便看他雙手一揚，一圈圈極度低溫的藍色光波頓時從四面八方出現，直接封鎖了鶴影的所有退路，人在半空中的灰狼幾乎無法閃躲，直接被這招冰遁魔法命中，在空中被凍結住。

　　確定鶴影被冰凍後，黑狼獸人臉上隨即出現一抹勝利的笑容，而後將目光望向了傑拉爾和雪月。

　　「下一個就輪到你了。」黑狼獸人再度拔出自己的武器，但卻換來傑拉爾一句平淡的話：「照我對那頭狼的了解，他是不會這麼容易就被幹掉的……」

　　「少說那種毫無意義的話了，那頭狼已經被我給冰封住，至今為止，從來沒有人可以逃出我的冰封魔法！」黑狼獸人邊說邊揚手發出一道水刃，意圖攻擊雪月，只是身為玄水狼族的雪月，對水系魔法有著相當程度的掌控力，這道水刃很快就被她隨手化解。

　　與此同時，那在空中的大冰塊漸漸的出現一道道裂縫，甚至還有一縷縷的水蒸氣從裂縫中鑽出，整個冰塊正在飛快地融化。

　　「什麼？」黑狼獸人轉身望去，卻只看到那巨大的冰塊已經被瓦解了一大半，鶴影已經從裏頭脫身而出，雙手持刀朝著黑狼殺來。

　　「一刀流‧烏翔咬！」

　　在黑狼獸人驚駭的目光下，鶴影的身影已經從他身旁穿越過，一道道犀利的刀氣已經在他身上留下許多道傷口，鶴影率先落地，收起了太刀，而前者則是重摔在地上。

　　「我的屬性是火，剛好克制了你的冰遁魔法，而且我的這把『斷罪者』和我的魔力非常相容，你的冰遁才會被我破解。」鶴影對著倒地不起的黑狼獸人開口說道：「現在，你最好還是束手就擒吧。」

　　黑狼獸人一語不發，只是成大字型的躺在地上喘氣，渾身上下鮮血淋漓，而在另一邊，拉斐爾和里奧的戰鬥也即將終結。

　　「該死的，那個白癡……禁衛軍也才這點程度。」注意到黑狼戰敗的里奧，頗為的不滿，接連兩發幻滅槍射出，意圖逼退拉斐爾。

　　「對少主來說，就算是神聖帝國的禁衛軍統領，也不一定是少主的對手喔……」拉斐爾靈巧地避開了黑銀色的魔彈，在一處房屋的屋頂上落下，左手除了大拇指之外的四指伸出，併攏，手腕處有一道巨大的炎之波紋出現，而在他的腳下，也同樣出現了一個炎之圈：「里奧，這場派對該結束了。」

　　「你休想再像學院中那次打倒我！拉斐爾！」黑貓里奧似乎被拉斐爾給激怒，一股磅礡的魔力波動從他身上散發而出，一道道黑銀色光芒開始在槍口凝聚：「超凡幻滅槍！」

　　面對里奧的強力一擊，拉斐爾的目光也隨之變得銳利起來，腳下的炎之圈轉動的速度飛速加快。

　　「灼火之指……４！」


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

竟然有灼火之指……４OAO
拉菲爾和里奧開大招(?)而且好像是同學呢?
如果我沒記錯的話
舊狼月也有雪月被挾持的這一段吧OWO
不知道這次事會像舊狼月那樣是演戲
還是另有安排呢W

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十四章：高峰會開始


　　神山上的狼神族神殿內，蒼煌和白夜正坐在克魯伊夫辦公桌內的沙發上休息著，兩人的傷勢都已經做了妥善的處理，而他們的面前也都擺著一杯熱茶，而克魯伊夫和上弦月也坐在他們的對面。

　　「那麼，十二盾都相繼出動了？」狼神族的大長老克魯伊夫‧萊恩哈特‧薩烏魯開口問道：「想不到居城的行動比我想像中的還要快。」

　　蒼煌和白夜對看一眼，由前者回答：「畢竟我們都掌握了些情報，所以我才派出幾名十二盾，只是捲土重來的至聖團和血狼族，比起以前還要狡猾……」

　　「的確是，從他們明目張膽地到我們狼神族的地盤上來襲擊你們這點就看得出來了，此外，這一次至聖團和以前不同了，他們多出了這支名為聖影騎士團的部隊……」克魯伊夫神色略顯凝重地開口：「比起之前的至聖騎士團、榮耀騎士團以及聖十字軍團都還要神秘且強大，他們也仿效你們的天魔居城，從星羅大陸各族中挑選願意追隨他們的人來訓練。」

　　「此外，這支聖影騎士團的成員似乎都得到了一種秘術，那是大陸上非常少見的秘術……」白夜也開口說道，接著從空間戒指內拿出了一本厚重的古老典籍：「據我所知，那是近乎失傳的偽神術『超凡入聖』，是種可以讓修練者將裏頭的秘術賦予給其他人的術法，沒想到卻讓至聖團得到這門術法。」

　　「超凡入聖阿……襲擊你們的那兩名年輕的貓人和狼人，我記得他們說過他們的力量便是超凡魔彈以及超凡貫穿……」克魯伊夫摸著自己下巴花白的鬍鬚說道，而一旁的上弦月也在此時開口：「超凡入聖，那是不是剩下的團員中有人被賦予『入聖』的力量？」

　　上弦月此話一出，立即引起了蒼煌和白夜的注意，隨後蒼煌開口：「你知道這門秘術？」

　　「在我擔任傭兵的時候，有一次聽老團長說過，只是我並不知道竟然有人可以掌握到這道秘術。」上弦月回答，隨後又補充：「不過老團長知道的也只是片面而已。」

　　蒼煌等三名老狼在聽完上弦月的話後，都紛紛點頭，隨後克魯伊夫才開口：「我會讓狼神族終能戰鬥的族人都做好一切準備，隨時準備迎戰至聖團，我建議從今日起，我們兩族保持聯絡，互相提供一切情報。」

　　「好，那這段時間，上弦月就留下神山了。」白夜點點頭說道，這是他和上弦月討論過後的一個決定，除了可以保護上弦月的安危外，也能讓她接受其他狼神族前輩的指導。

　　「如此甚好。」克魯伊夫點點頭，而蒼煌和白夜也和上弦月告別，離開了神山，返回了天魔居城內。

　　另一方面，拉斐爾和里奧的大戰也迎來了最後的決戰，兩人大招盡出，這方區域幾乎化為了一片廢墟，濃煙和火焰四起，不時還有銀色魔力子彈、光束呼嘯而出，險象環生。

　　拉斐爾的灼火之指４，是一道巨大的炎之刀刃，是大範圍型的火系魔法，不過卻只是和里奧的超凡幻滅槍旗鼓相當罷了，兩名奇爾海爾學院的傑出學生之間的對決將要繼續著。

　　兩人的攻擊互相抵銷瓦解，但雙方也很快地發起了下一波的攻勢，至於鶴影，則是已經將黑狼獸人交給戴爾塔制伏，連同鶴影三人在一旁看守著他。

　　「少主，我們需要出手幫忙嗎？」拄著枴杖的虎帝戴爾塔開口問道，看向戰場的目光中有著一絲凝重，身為拉斐爾的搭檔，他自然是非常了解拉斐爾的實力，但他卻沒想到，里奧的實力也非常強悍。

　　「暫時不用，我們可以先來問問這傢伙，看他究竟知道些什麼情報。」鶴影搖搖頭回答，目光看向了被俘虜的黑狼獸人：「你在至聖團中是哪個階級的？是誰讓你來攻擊我們的？目的又是什麼？」

　　黑狼獸人看了眼鶴影，隨後才開口：「你們知道又如何？你們根本無法阻止至聖團的腳步，三大帝國和聯邦情報組織都一樣。」

　　「可是我們阻止了你綁走雪月。」鶴影輕笑道。

　　「這只是一件微不足道的任務罷了，你們是無法阻止我們接下來的聖戰的。」黑狼獸人一臉不屑地開口：「高峰會的行動，我們志在必得。」

　　此時，拉斐爾和里奧的戰鬥的終於接近了尾聲，但兩人的身上都只是一些輕傷罷了，顯然尚未分出勝負。

　　雙方都站在一棟房屋的屋頂上，遙遙相望，雙方看向對方的目光中都有一絲驚訝和不敢置信。

　　「我從未想過，你竟然加入了至聖團。」拉斐爾望著里奧說道：「難道上次畢業戰鬥對你的打擊這麼大嗎？」

　　「拉斐爾，你又豈能明白我當時的感受，反倒是你，竟然成為了天魔狼族的走狗？」黑貓里奧反問著：「天魔狼族究竟給了你什麼好處？」

　　「我只是選擇了我所想要的道路而已。」拉斐爾平靜地回答道，隨後右手抬起，掌心間有火焰在躍動：「里奧，現在回頭還來得及。」

　　「這種話，等你打倒現在的我之後再說吧！」里奧的武器再度對準拉斐爾，槍口前方閃爍著一道道耀眼的銀色光芒。

　　拉斐爾的神色間也閃過了一絲黯淡，右手抬起，四指併攏伸出，腳下的火圈現在現，而且這次還是兩重的炎之圈在轉動，比起剛剛多了一圈：「灼火之指４……」

　　而在此時，異變驟起，一道紫色的閃電破空殺來，直接轟向了拉斐爾，速度快得鶴影一行都來不及反應。

　　「拉斐爾！」戴爾塔一身魔力激盪，準備出手之際，另一道紫色的閃電也從天空中落下，直接擊潰了朝著拉斐爾殺去的雷電，頓時，這片天空電蛇四竄，頗有一番風情。

　　而突如其來的兩道閃電也讓拉斐爾跟里奧的戰鬥終止，一身銀色大衣的裘貝爾站在了拉斐爾的面前，和對面屋頂上的一名穿著白色軍裝的中年雪豹獸人遙遙相望。

　　「埃文斯……」里奧看著站在自己身前的雪豹獸人。

　　「任務終止，再繼續戰鬥下去，你遲早會落敗。」中年雪豹獸人冷淡地說道，隨後看向了裘貝爾：「斯普薩斯十二盾，戰爭已經開打了，這一次，勝利將會屬於至聖團。」

　　「未戰到最後，鹿死誰手還不知道呢。」鶴影倒是一臉不懼的回應道：「只要有我在，你們休想動雪月。」

　　「初生之犢不畏虎。」中年雪豹獸人冷笑一聲，右手一揚，一道黑色的氣息出現，將他和里奧的身影包裹住，兩人隨即消失在眾人眼前。

　　「我們也走吧。」鶴影開口說道，一行人也隨之離開了現場，交給城衛軍來負責善後。

　　隨後，三天後，聯合高峰會正式開始……


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十五章：玄水狼族


　　在結束了驚險的一戰後，聯合高峰會也低調在另一處進行，鶴影等人和野魂一行也都進行偽裝，到高峰會地點周遭的街道上警戒巡邏，嚴防任何可疑人士靠近。

　　而上弦月要留在狼神族內的事情，蒼煌也告知了鶴影，讓他轉告給上弦月的朋友們，另一方面，由於雪月遭受襲擊，玄水狼族也派人前來關心以及聽取完整的來龍去脈。

　　就這樣，高峰會的第一天很順利的在隱密的地點結束，各國高層也紛紛返回另行安排的飯店內休憩，一切都非常的低調隱密。

　　此時的聯邦情報組織內，已經是接近午夜的時間，負責高峰會護衛行動的特殊小組成員再度齊聚在一塊。

　　「諸位，今天的任務很漂亮的完成了，主席要我轉告各為這件好消息。」小組指揮官在最前方說道，臉上帶著勝利的笑容：「我們成功瞞過了至聖團成員，因此高峰會的第一天順利結束，明天和後天在高峰會上，三大帝國代表將會和我們聯邦情報組織擬定出更完整且更好的策略用來對付至聖團的恐怖攻擊，現在，就請大家好好的休息吧！」

　　話音落下，大部分的小組成員都高興地歡呼著，甚至有些人已經癱在了椅子上，一副累癱了的模樣。

　　隨後，鶴影三人和其他探員做個簡單的告別和互相恭喜後，率先回到了飯店內，至於野魂則是還需要去處理一些報告，回報給上司。

　　飯店房間內，鶴影三人正在沙發上休憩著，甚至看上去有點輕鬆，彷彿是來度假一般，尤其是亞爾薩斯家的惡狼，更是穿著浴衣，慵懶地半躺在沙發上。

　　「呼，這下任務就告一段落了，高峰會提前舉行，第一天順利結束。」鶴影的手中拿著一串葡萄說道：「剩下的還有明天、後天以及……三天後在原先地點的工作了。」

　　「鶴影先生似乎還是很期待能和至聖團成員對上？」一旁的雪月徐徐地問道，語氣平靜且帶著一絲好奇：「不知道傑拉爾先生對此有何感想？」

　　一旁的銀狐傑拉爾眉毛一挑，隨後果斷的回答：「他本來就是個戰鬥狂，這算是他為數不多的……優點之一……」

　　「唉呀呀，我有那麼少優點嗎？」鶴影輕笑道，將手中吃完的葡萄丟到沙發旁的垃圾筒內，隨後拿起了桌上的幾張聯邦情報組織對於這兩天高峰會的一些資料來查看：「從這些報告中來看，各個定點的回報都很正常……看來至聖團成員仍然認定高峰會會在四天後舉行……」

　　雪月和傑拉爾也都各自拿起一些資料翻閱，隨後雪月開口：「這也算是件好事，只是之前裘貝爾先生提到的內奸一事，或許至聖團也得知了高峰會改期的事情……」

　　「如果是這樣，但他們也沒出手，這有點不太正常。」傑拉爾也說出了自己的看法，對此事感到相當不解：「以我對至聖團的理解，他們應該不會犯這種錯誤，而且不會這麼容易就放棄動手。」

　　三人互相對望，紛紛露出思索之色，對於至聖團這個古老且神祕的組織，三人都不是很了解，頂多只是從些資料上閱讀罷了，充其量還只是在表面的程度而已，並沒有深入去探討至聖團的全部面貌，在各大勢力內擁有多少眼線。

　　打從數千年前開始，至聖團就是一個神秘的組織，目的儘管是想復活遠古魔龍奈摩爾，但動機卻鮮為人知，即便是三大帝國的極高層也未必知曉。

　　「不知道白夜長老那一輩的知不知道至聖團的真正動機。」鶴影繼續打量著其他資料說道：「若要統治星羅大陸，也不用大費周章的復活遠古魔龍吧……」

　　「根據典籍紀載，遠古魔龍是極惡的存在，甚至被稱為一切邪惡之根源，是由天地間的污穢之氣，以及一切的邪惡之源因各種原因形成。」雪月語氣平靜地說出遠古魔龍奈摩爾的記載：「當初那一戰，也是天魔狼族始祖和龍神率領無數聯軍才勉強打倒了遠古魔龍，並將其身體和靈魂分開封印。」

　　「嗯，多謝妳的歷史課。」鶴影慵懶地說道，又拿起了一串葡萄，放入口中嚼著：「總之遠古魔龍是個大麻煩，也是我族一直以來的義務。」

　　雪月和傑拉爾都微微點頭，前者也同時開口：「所以鶴影先生將來也會接任王族聖城的城主？」

　　聞言，鶴影微微一笑，並沒有立即回答，而是又拿起了幾張資料看看，隨後才緩緩地開口：「那就得看老爸他哪時候要退位了。」

　　「我認為這還需要很長的一段時間。」傑拉爾毫不留情的補充，又拋了些資料到鶴影的面前：「和你戰鬥的黑狼人，他是前皇室禁衛軍，有招供了一些東西，野魂他們應該也有一份。」

　　鶴影拿起了那些資料翻看，又拿起了一串葡萄：「嗯……看來他只是個吸引注意的砲灰……只是他也有說出至聖團將襲擊高峰會呢，而且還提到了幾個有牽涉在內的種族……」

　　「應該就是已知的那些吧？炎狼族、疾風狼族、血狼族、闇魔狼族等等……」雪月又再度做了個小補充。

　　「出乎意料的是，他還供出了玄水狼族，但不被採信。」鶴影說道，頓時讓雪月眉頭一皺，那模樣似乎吸引了鶴影，灰狼微微一笑：「玄水狼族和水狼族是出名的中立，幾乎不會各種世俗的爭鬥、勢力結盟等等，當然，對至聖團和血狼族也是抱持極度敵對的立場。」

　　「那，有必要親自去審問他嗎？」傑拉爾開口，目光望著雪月：「不過我不認為玄水狼族會涉入至聖團的陰謀內。」

　　雪月沉吟了會，隨後開口：「或許在高峰會結束後，我可以回族中一趟，必須要親自通知一下家父。」

　　「我們不介意和妳一同回去。」鶴影笑道，而後將資料放回桌上，伸了個懶腰，打了一個大呵欠：「我累了，先去睡了，晚安啦。」

　　說完，亞爾薩斯家的大惡狼就這樣離開沙發，躺到了他的床上去，而傑拉爾和雪月則是稍微將滿桌的資料整理後，也先後熄燈就寢。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十六章：迷霧


　　隔天一早，鶴影一行起了個大早，簡單的梳洗和用完早餐後，他們便乘上馬車前往聯邦情報組織的總部，準備進行第二天高峰會的簡報會議。

　　儘管第一天順利結束，但聯邦情報組織的主席依舊下令，第二天要增派人手，為了就是讓高峰會可以有個完美的結束。

　　會議室內，眾多參與行動的探員紛紛坐在各自的位置上，聽取著簡報，但亞爾薩斯家的惡狼似乎有點心不在焉，在資料的空白處塗鴉，弄得一旁的傑拉爾不時回頭看他。

　　至於雪月和野魂，則是認真的在聽取簡報，後者不時還提供了一些建議給在場所有探員，有人同意也有人反對。

　　會議持續了兩個小時的時間，眾多探員也才解散去做各自的準備，以便在稍晚前往高峰會地點周遭進行各自的工作。

　　而在馬車上，野魂和鶴影三人組同行，至於奇比等人也會以後援的方式協助他們，不過為了保守起見以及聯邦情報組織的規矩，奇比等人必須和他們分開行動。

　　抵達會場後，野魂隨即和鶴影三人組分開行動，前往各自負責的崗位把守和巡邏，因為在十分鐘後，參加高峰會的各國高層皆會陸續抵達會場。

　　在街道旁的咖啡廳外，鶴影三人坐在那邊監視著街道上所有人的一舉一動，而他們三人的打扮和模樣，根本不會引起任何人的注意，看上去就像是幾個朋友聚在一起輕鬆閒聊。

　　「今天應該也會順利結束吧。」鶴影喝了一口熱咖啡後問道：「爺爺那邊也沒有其他情報傳來……」

　　「所以鶴影先生認為至聖團已經放棄了？」雪月問道。

　　「我不太認為阿。」鶴影輕笑道，隨後開口：「你的那兩位護衛似乎沒有跟來？」

　　「為了任務的隱匿性，我讓他們充作後援，和野魂探員的幾名朋友一起行動，這算是比較好的選擇。」雪月很快地回答，「只是，家父曾經說過至聖團並非是那種容易放棄自己目的的組織，而裘貝爾先生也認為有內奸潛伏在聯邦情報組織內，所以我在想，會不會至聖團給我們來個將計就計？」

　　雪月的話頓時引起了傑拉爾和鶴影的注意，後者在椅子上坐直身體，拿出那些資料開始翻閱。

　　「雪月說的並非毫無道理，按照過去的統計資料，至聖團幾乎沒有『主動放棄』任何計畫和目標……」傑拉爾瀏覽著手上的資料，眉頭不時輕皺：「或許，至聖團的目標其實不是高峰會……」

　　聽到傑拉爾的話後，鶴影和雪月互看一眼，隨後也拿起了桌上的資料翻閱，其中也包括了昨天整天下來的高峰會報告。

　　「昨天的一切都沒問題……」雪月喃喃地說道：「而原先充當誘餌的場地，一直都有人把守，報告似乎……」

　　雪月還沒把話說完，鶴影便突然插嘴：「似乎有個小問題，有一個時間點的巡邏，沒有人去簽到，儘管後面註明只是該名警衛忘記了……」

　　「但不管是以聯邦情報組織或者費里斯塔帝國一方的警衛的訓練來看，他們應該不會遺漏這件事情，因為這也不算什麼小細節，而這位名叫卡利斯的狼族警衛就任以來的表現都非常優秀……」傑拉爾補充說明，目光持續盯著手上的資料：「但也不能排除至聖團選在今天動手的可能性……」

　　「需要通知野魂探員一聲嗎？」雪月發問。

　　「我用居城令牌來通知她吧。」鶴影邊說邊從空間戒指內拿出一快黑色的令牌，然而，還沒等他往裏頭注入魔力啟動通訊，野魂的身影就出現在他們身前。

　　「野魂。」傑拉爾簡單打了個招呼。

　　「你們這邊都還好吧？有沒有發現什麼可疑的人士？」野魂拉了張椅子在雪月的身旁坐下，表現得就如同一般的朋友聚會一樣：「麥茶和奇比他們那邊並沒有什麼發現。」

　　「我們這也一樣，只是從這些資料來看，我有點難理解，至聖團的目的到底是什麼？」傑拉爾回答道：「假設，聯邦情報組織內真的有至聖團的間諜在，那他們應該會知道高峰會的真正地點，而他們已經將高峰會視為目標的話，為何會放過這兩天的機會？」

　　聞言，野魂也皺了皺眉頭：「難道他們再等一個恰當的時機點？」

　　「我們也有考慮過這點，如果是這樣，那今天必須嚴陣以待，他們可能利用昨天摸清周圍的街道路線、人員分布等等……」雪月補充說明：「只是傑拉爾先生有假設高峰會並不是目標的情況……」

　　「你是指，攻擊高峰會只是個幌子？至聖團擁有別的目標？」野魂抬頭望向了傑拉爾，而銀狐人也微微點頭示意：「我們不想完全排除這個可能性……但這樣的話，至聖團的真正目標究竟是什麼呢？」

　　此話一出，在場眾人隨即陷入一片沉思，而在此時，野魂的任務用通訊令牌也傳來了呼叫聲：「所有外圍探員注意，高峰會會場東邊疑似有人闖入，請最近的探員速速前往！重複……高峰會會場東邊疑似有人闖入，請最近的所有探員立刻前往！」

　　接連三次的通訊警報，讓野魂立即起身離開，而鶴影三人也在收好桌上的資料後，跟了過去，但倉皇之間，沒有人注意到雪月輕輕發出了一道隱晦的魔法傳訊。

　　而在此時，費里斯塔帝國的皇宮……

　　現任軍備大臣的私人辦公室內，一名身穿華麗高貴且鑲著金邊的紅色長袍的年老銀狼人正坐在辦公桌後方舒適的高腳椅上批改著文件，花白的眉毛下是雙銳利且充滿睿智的天藍色雙瞳。

　　當銀狼人批改完所有文件後，他右手邊抽屜內的一塊令牌突然發出了嗡嗡聲，並且不停震動著，隨後在令牌上方便顯現出了一條條的訊息……

　　老銀狼人輕輕地拿起令牌，仔細地透過鼻樑上的方型無框老花眼鏡閱讀著上頭的訊息，隨後左手食指帶起一絲魔力，在令牌上寫下了幾個字……

　　「悉聽尊便。」


待續
------------------------------------
近日因為工作繁忙，所以更新速度會有些放慢~

希望各位讀者見諒囉

而投稿來的腳色們也會慢慢地登場大放異彩，敬請期待。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十七章：十二盾ＶＳ聯邦情報組織


　　高峰會會場東邊的街道，已經是亂成了一團，到處都可見四處逃竄的平民、大聲呼喝的重甲士兵以及身穿各色服飾的聯邦情報組織的探員們。

　　鶴影等人也在趕路的途中，只是感覺敏銳的鶴影卻在空氣中捕捉到了一些熟悉的魔力波動，讓他感到相當困惑。

　　「這是十二盾的魔力波動，是誰在戰鬥？」鶴影心中暗道，思索著可能的人選，因為裘貝爾、拉斐爾以及戴爾塔的魔力波動他都相當熟悉，唯獨現在感受到的，他一時之間想不起來，畢竟他也沒收到爺爺的通知，說會增派十二盾成員過來。

　　隨著他們越來越接近東邊區域，前方傳來的魔力波動也越來越多，甚至還有一些是帝國禁衛軍或者是聯邦情報組織成員的魔力波動。

　　「野魂，是你們的人在前面戰鬥嗎？」鶴影出聲問道。

　　「沒錯，根據我收到的情報，是負責東邊警戒工作的探員在戰鬥，和他們戰鬥的人是……」野魂邊說邊查看著手中的令牌，隨後驚呼失聲：「和他們戰鬥的是神聖帝國的劍王奈因哈德？」

　　奈因哈德？

　　鶴影等人也是非常震驚，他們實在也沒想到奈因哈德竟然會出現在這，那和他搭檔的阿萊克斯是否也在場？

　　又為什麼會和聯邦情報組織的探員發生戰鬥？

　　正當鶴影等人困惑之際，他們也接近了戰場，隨即就立刻聽到劍王的那冷酷的嗓音：「黑龍劍‧龍之咆嘯。」

　　轟！

　　劍氣四散，震盪虛空八方，許多探員紛紛被震退出去，但趕來支援的其他獸人卻又紛紛補位上去。

　　「果然是奈因哈德跟阿萊克斯。」鶴影望著面對圍攻的兩名十二盾成員，神色間滿是不解，這究竟是為什麼？

　　一旁的野魂也在此時反應過來，連忙拉住一名探員問道：「這裡是發生什麼事情？為何劍王惠和你們交戰？」

　　那名貓人探員也立即說道：「有幾名費里斯帝國的禁衛軍負傷跑回，說是遭到了劍王奈因哈德和九尾天狐族以前的族長阿萊克斯的攻擊，所以我們為了抵禦他們才和他們戰鬥，野魂大人，情勢險峻，請您快出手協助吧。」

　　「奈因哈德和阿萊克斯大人有追殺那些禁衛軍的行為嗎？」野魂又開口問道。

　　「這我不清楚，但醫療人員確定傷口殘存的魔力氣息是奈因哈德和阿萊克斯兩人的。」貓人回答，與此同時，一股磅礡的魔力波動傳來，奈因哈德的長劍上出現了吱喳作響的紫色閃電，目光鎖定一頭龐大的水龍。

　　「糟糕，得去阻止這場戰鬥。」鶴影邊說邊給裘貝爾等人發出了魔法傳訊，同時自己也拔出太刀衝向了戰場，而傑拉爾和雪月也隨之跟上。

　　只是奈因哈德的攻擊已經發出，一道雷光閃過，在那頭水龍的身上留下一道怵目驚心的可怕傷口。

　　黑天劍‧雷劍殺！

　　劍王奈因哈德的成名絕技之一！

　　「奈因哈德！住手！」鶴影一面衝入戰場一面大聲喊道：「跟我說說這究竟是怎麼回事？」

　　「少主。」阿萊克斯和奈因哈德先後聽到了鶴影的喊叫聲，但周遭憤怒的聯邦情報組織探員和皇室禁衛軍卻不給他們喘息的空間，再度發動攻勢。

　　「冰遁‧鳳翔天霜壁。」阿萊克斯雙手結印，在自己和聯邦情報組織探員、皇室禁衛軍的中間佈下了一道高達十公尺的冰之障壁，算是暫時阻止了雙方的戰鬥，只是仍然還有一些探員打算繞過冰壁來攻擊。

　　「大火遁‧轟爛炎炮！」一名屬於聯邦情報組織的七星神炎狼族探員一聲暴喝，發出了一發火龍般地的炎之砲彈，重重轟擊在阿萊克斯的冰壁上，頓時水蒸氣四起，冰屑紛飛。

　　有了這名神炎狼族探員當先鋒，後續也有更多探員仍然出手，弄得鶴影也不得不出手，只見他手中的太刀上已經纏繞著熊熊燃燒的火焰，朝著離他最近的一名手持雙刀的黃虎獸人禁衛軍砍去。

　　「來得好！」那黃虎獸人低喝一聲，雙刀揚起，正面迎戰鶴影，只是他不知道的是，在他腳下，已經有一條水屬性魔法元素凝聚而成的鎖鏈趁機綁住了他的腳踝，將他給拉倒在地，而鶴影也趁機會一拳打在對方的臉上，讓他脫離戰場。

　　「住手！通通給我住手！我們是神聖帝國王族直屬特務部隊！」鶴影一面高喝一面拿出了天魔居城長老委託神聖帝國最高層暫時發給鶴影等人的令牌，而看到鶴影手中的令牌，有不少人停下了戰鬥，但還是有人一臉的不情願，因為她們的同伴被打傷了。

　　「神聖帝國王族直屬特務！你們這是越權了！這裡是是高峰會會場，指揮權在我們聯邦情報組織這邊！」一名指揮官模樣，身材壯碩的冰龍族龍人說道，他手持一柄長槍，身披重型盔甲，威風凜凜：「我必須通報給你們的上司，劍王奈因哈德和九尾天狐族前族長阿萊克斯也要為打傷我們的手下負責！」

　　「這一切都只是誤會，我們先搞清楚，為何你的手下會說我們的特務在追殺你們的同伴。」鶴影邊說邊來到了阿萊克斯和奈因哈德的身邊，目光直視那名冰龍人。

　　「少主，我們是在處理完神聖帝國南部邊境的至聖團據點後，前來支援的路上遭到那幾名禁衛軍的攻擊，因此我們才會追殺他們至這。」阿萊克斯平靜地開口說道，語氣中有著一種不容置疑的威嚴在：「我相信指揮官大人願意讓那幾名禁衛軍出來對質的。」

　　冰龍人聞言，也在自己的一名手下耳邊低聲說了幾句，接著抬頭面對阿萊克斯：「阿萊克斯大人，我立刻就讓那幾名禁衛軍出來解釋清楚。」

　　幾分鐘後，四名身負傷勢的獸人在同伴的攙扶下穿過人群來到了前方，分別是兩名獵豹獸人、一名風狼族狼人以及一名火龍族龍人，四人身上血跡斑斑，紛紛掛了彩。

　　「你們解釋清楚，為何你們要攻擊劍王奈因哈德大人和阿萊克斯大人。」冰龍人對著那四人說道。

　　「報告指揮官，我們四人是收到神聖帝國帝國一名禁衛軍統領的傳信，說劍王奈因哈德和阿萊克斯在神聖帝國南部邊境突襲了一個傭兵團據點，並導致帝羅提拉帝國一名商人委託的任務失敗，因此需要我們協助逮捕他們兩人。」那名火龍族龍人開口說道，語氣中有著一絲絲的顫抖和不安：「請大人明察，我們真的收到傳信。」

　　「那封信呢？拿出來。」水龍人說道，從一名獵豹獸人的手中抽走了那封信，大略瀏覽了一下後，便交給了鶴影：「這是神聖帝國禁衛軍的印章，希望你給我們一個合理的解釋，不然我就按照聯邦條約來處理了。」

　　鶴影接過了信，瀏覽過後，眉頭緊皺，接著便把信交給雪月、阿萊克斯等人觀看，隨後開口：「即使有傳信，那這封信是誰交給你們的？因為這印章可能是被偽造的，上面沒有魔力氣息印記。」

　　這一次換指揮官皺眉了，但他還是開口：「總之，我會上報上去，你們必須和我們走一趟聯邦情報組織。」

　　然而，還沒等鶴影回應，眾人遠方就傳來了一場驚天動地的爆炸聲，火光溢出，濃煙四起，彷彿整座城市都在震動，而那個地方赫然是費里斯塔帝國王城最重要的地方……

　　費里斯塔帝國的中樞所在，皇宮！



待續
-------------------------
近日因為工作繁忙，所以更新進度稍慢，還請各位讀者海涵。

另外如果對新狼月有任何建議和指教，歡迎向蒼爺我提出

因為蒼爺我也知道戰鬥戲份很多>w<((蒼爺我比較擅長這方面

但日後我也會盡量增加些文戲來平衡的~

謝謝各位的支持。

----------


## 弦月

戰鬥場面不錯啊ww
蒼爺的戰鬥場面都超精彩的～
結果最後皇宮爆炸了OAO不知道會發生什麼事ww
話說我好像發現一個錯誤了

「沒錯，根據我收到的情報，是負責東邊警戒工作的探員在戰鬥，和他們戰鬥的人是……」鶴影邊說邊查看著手中的令牌，隨後驚呼失聲：「和他們戰鬥的是神聖帝國的劍王奈因哈德？」
→→這句說話的是小伊默吧？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十八章：聖法


　　費里斯塔帝國的皇宮遇襲，這讓在場的所有人都難以置信，因為那可是費里斯塔帝國守備最森嚴的地方，閒雜人等一律禁止進入的所在地，哪怕是其他國家的高層官員想要進入，都得先經過一定的報備手續。

　　但是今天，這固若金湯的堡壘竟然被攻破了！

　　「奈因哈德、阿萊克斯，你們立刻前往皇宮，拉斐爾、戴爾塔跟著我。」鶴影果斷下令道，而十二盾成員也紛紛領命而去，只是那名水龍人指揮官似乎不願就這樣放過奈因哈德跟阿萊克斯。

　　「給我等等！奈因哈德和阿萊克斯必須留下，這有太多事情需要釐清了！」水龍人指揮官大聲喊道，卻遭來鶴影的一陣白眼。

　　「皇宮出大事，那就由你來扛這個責任吧，白癡。」鶴影簡單扼要地說道，隨後立刻帶著戴爾塔、拉斐爾隨同傑拉爾以及雪月兩人趕往了皇宮，至於野魂也帶著一支小隊跟上，同時他也順便發訊息給麥茶跟奇比等人。

　　聞言，水龍人火冒三丈，這是他第一次被人這樣嘲笑，但為了顧全大局，他下了一些命令後，也帶著一組人馬趕去支援皇宮。

　　這一切都太令人震撼了！誰也沒有想到至聖團竟然敢這樣明目張膽的攻擊皇宮！

　　當然，趕往皇宮的路上鐵定也不平靜，眾人才前進不到五百公尺，就有眾多的至聖團成員先後出現阻饒，而天空中甚至還有一隊隊的闇魔龍族龍人阻截，全力阻止任何人趕往皇宮。

　　「奈因哈德、阿萊克斯，你們在前方開路！拉斐爾、戴爾塔，左右兩翼就交給你們了！」鶴影對著十二盾的成員說道，隨後給手中的太刀附加上了熊熊燃燒的火焰，揮刀砍向一名前來阻擊的黑獅獸人。

　　「斷後就交給我們！」此時，奇比和麥茶等人也從後方趕上，和野魂的小隊會合負責斷後跟掩護。

　　而在前方，守護天魔居城的十二面盾牌‧斯普薩斯十二的驚人戰力即將在眾人面前展現！

　　「竟然要我一個上了年紀的老人家來開路阿。」九尾狐阿萊克斯輕笑道，右手一揚，十多根冰錐立即呼嘯而出，至於一旁的奈因哈德則是神色冷峻，手中的長劍散發出耀眼的青色光芒，那是風屬性的魔法屬性。

　　手起劍落，每一道劍光閃過，必有一名敵人受傷敗退，由此可見，奈因哈德的手段有多麼狠辣。

　　而在兩翼護衛的戴爾塔跟拉斐爾，則是集中精力對付那些從天空中俯衝而下了闇魔龍族龍人，前者的魔法並沒有特別的屬性，但卻蘊含著驚人的威力。

　　前帝羅提拉帝國『法聖』，現為斯普薩斯十二的『虎帝』白虎之戴爾塔，也在此時讓鶴影、傑拉爾等一群晚輩見識到何為精湛的魔法掌控。

　　只見戴爾塔用手中的枴杖輕點虛空，立即有一道肉眼可見的波紋朝著四周散發出去，所有接觸到了闇魔龍族龍人只感到身體頓時變得沉重萬分，有近半都從天空落下，其餘沒有落下的，也被一發又一發的魔力球給轟落。

　　「二組跟三組去對付戴爾塔跟那頭野貓，第四和第五組去支援第一組對抗奈因哈德還有阿萊克斯！」至聖團一方的統領大聲下令道，他此時正面對傑拉爾和鶴影的圍攻。

　　至於拉斐爾，則是十指連動，不同的灼火之指接連施展而出，不時提供防護；或者是輔助攻擊敵人，幾乎可以說他玩得不亦樂乎！

　　「一刀流……」鶴影的太刀揚起，緊接著一斬而出，一道炎之月牙破空飛出，逼得至聖團的黑龍統領側身躲避：「殘月。」

　　「水遁‧重水牢獄！」傑拉爾一聲輕喝，無數的水系魔法元素匯聚過來，以他為中心，形成了一片水之領域，所有進入領域中的人，速度都被拖慢，唯獨鶴影不受影響。

　　「龍族祕法‧霸龍吼！」那黑龍人統領雙手結印，張口一聲咆嘯，隨著一聲響亮的龍吼聲傳出，一圈無形的音波竟然將傑拉爾的水之牢籠給震散，無數的水流四散，從天空落下，但隨即又聚集下方的一處。

　　那是雪月的所在地。

　　「大水遁‧水龍砲！」雪月的雙手揚起，那聚集而來的水流頓時化為一條兇猛的巨龍，猛烈衝向了天空中的黑龍！

　　身為至聖團此行任務的統領之一，黑龍的實力驚人，而且手下也非常多，雪月的大水遁魔法眨眼間就被一道憑空出現的土牆給擋住，然後土牆碎裂成上百塊落石，朝四處落下，顯然根本不在乎會摧毀這座王城和波及無辜！

　　所幸有『虎帝』戴爾塔在，他看上去儘管年紀大，但還是眼明手快，幾道魔法施展而出，不僅瓦解了落下的石塊，還為四周的房屋、平民提供魔法護罩。

　　現在的戰鬥已經進入了白熱化的階段，雙方都有人受傷退出戰場，但是聯邦情報組織和鶴影一方卻前進不到多少的距離，因為至聖團的成員實在太多了！

　　「聖法‧虎牙雨。」戴爾塔一聲低喝，手中柺杖直指前方的一隊至聖團士兵，一道道鋒利的白色月牙形光芒立刻呼嘯而出，逼得對方不得不散開來躲避攻擊。

　　而在此時，遠處的皇宮又發生了一次爆炸，更多的魔力波動傳出，這讓準備趕往皇宮的一行人更加的著急，戰鬥的也更加激烈。

　　「少主，我們先全力掩護你們通過包圍網，由你們趕往皇宮。」戰鬥中，阿萊克斯傳音給鶴影說道，而後者也隨之點頭，給傑拉爾、雪月和野魂一行示意後，眾人立刻變換陣型，準備突圍。

　　這一次，由戴爾塔站在最前面，只見他全身上下魔力波動激盪，磅礡的魔力波動，可怕的威壓，讓一些實力較弱的至聖團成員或者聯邦情報組織探員感到一陣心驚膽戰！

　　帝羅提拉帝國當年的天才白虎獸人，同時也是當年帝國提拉帝國有史以來最年輕的護國國師！

　　『虎帝』戴爾塔即將展現出驚人的實力和獨特的魔法！

　　「聖法……」戴爾塔低聲呢喃，雙手迅速結印，隨後往上一揚，一道道肉眼可見的白光迅速匯聚過來，形成一頭頭兇猛的猛虎！

　　虎之道！

　　戴爾塔的成名魔法之一！用眾多的魔力之虎朝前方衝擊，氣勢恢弘且威力驚人，這是最適合用來突圍的魔法！


待續
-----蒼爺碎碎念----------

因為最近工作繁忙，所以更新時間比較不一定

另外感謝弦月幫忙抓錯誤喔~

徵角來的腳色都會陸續發光發熱的，而新狼月的劇情也即將進入新的篇章

設定串也會同步更新喔

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

好吧我已經不知道要不要重複這句話了WWW
打鬥場面一如往常地讚呢(夠了
希望可以趕快看到蒸餃角色的出現還有戰鬥場面
也很好奇漆黑默默地在很前面出場以後就沒了蹤影(?
然後我和弦月貌似是目前戲份較多的WWW
十二盾的冰菊和帕格也很期待唷OWO，好啦總歸一句全部都很期待(#

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三十九章：殞落


　　天魔居城長老殿內，蒼煌的辦公室，白夜、歐西里斯兩位長老正聚集在這，其中蒼煌的神色尤其凝重。

　　「至聖團突襲了費里斯塔帝國的皇宮，情況未知，裘貝爾已經趕往皇宮，戴爾塔、拉斐爾、奈因哈德以及阿萊克斯正在城中和至聖團成員激戰，鶴影等人也都同樣在戰鬥。」鬍鬚長達腹部的白夜沉聲說道：「蒼煌，你的決定是？」

　　蒼煌坐在高貴的椅子上皺眉沉思，隨後才緩緩開口說道：「目前十二盾成員，已有六人出城，剩下六人坐鎮於居城之中……」

　　「怎麼？你捨不得再派十二盾出去？」一旁的『冥王』老影狼歐西里斯‧艾奧尼亞輕聲說道，一雙金色的瞳孔望著蒼煌：「蒼煌，這不太像你的作風，不如這次就你和我下去增援吧。」

　　歐西里斯的話音剛落，就遭到了白夜的反對：「蒼煌的傷勢未癒，我不會讓他出城的，而你身為長老之一，也不適合站在最前線。」

　　「但蒼煌正在猶豫不決，這只會讓戰鬥更加慘烈，每拖延一分鐘，至聖團距離成功就越近。」歐西里斯也反駁道：「白夜，非常時刻就該用非常手段，這是我們上次會議討論出來的共識。」

　　「非常手段不包括讓傷勢未癒的蒼煌出戰。」白夜態度堅決，而老黑狼則是瞥了他一眼，隨後望向蒼煌：「蒼煌，你的決定？」

　　蒼煌看了看歐西里斯，又看了看白夜，沉默了會後，才開口說道：「讓斯冰菊去增援吧，拿我的手信去。」

　　白夜微微點頭，揚手發出一道魔法傳信，而後，開口說道：「你該進行療傷了，蒼煌。」

　　年邁白狼微微點頭，緩緩的從辦公桌後方起身，走來前方，接著開始脫去身上的衣褲，直到身上只剩下一件丁字褲，花白的毛髮和胸前的兩道傷疤顯現出了蒼煌經歷了多少滄桑以及激戰。

　　「其中一道是愛福隆留下的……」歐西里斯在蒼煌進入魔法陣中坐下時說道：「天生風之靈體……」

　　「嗯……怎麼？你也開始關心我啦？」蒼煌輕笑道，而白夜則是給魔法陣注入魔力，啟動了魔法陣。

　　「不要自作多情……奈因哈德還想和你一戰，希望你早日康復。」歐西里斯在一旁的沙發上坐下，給自己倒了杯熱茶：「我可不希望看到你日後開始拿起枴杖來，那可不符合你的形象。」

　　「狼都會老的，說不定你會比我更早拿起枴杖，歐西里斯。」蒼煌依舊是微笑著，隨後微閉雙目，開始接受魔法陣的療傷。

　　「下一次，要找我時，先準備一壺雪蓮茶，我不太喝紅茶的。」歐西里斯說道，白夜也在啟動完魔法陣後，坐到了歐西里斯的對面，笑道：「那你可要自己準備茶葉。」

　　與此同時，費里斯塔帝國王城內的戰鬥進入了白熱化的地步，在戴爾塔的開路之下，鶴影和野魂等人已經成功衝出包圍網，全速趕往皇宮。

　　而留下來的十二盾成員也各自散開，找尋對手，其他的聯邦情報組織探員跟費里斯塔帝國禁衛軍也在全力戰鬥的，只是這一次至聖團出動的人馬實在是多得驚人，簡直和負責這次高峰會任務的所有人數不相上下。

　　而且經過遠古魔龍之血洗禮過的闇魔龍族，實力更加的強大，時常都能以一敵二，甚至是敵三，而闇魔狼族冷不防地偷襲暗殺也讓聯邦情報組織一方苦不堪言。

　　這兩個種族並非原先的星羅大陸上的種族，皆是由各個種族的成員接受了遠古魔龍之血的洗禮，才蛻變而成，洗禮後的實力都非常強悍。

　　「聖法‧虎爪殺！」十二盾成員戴爾塔一聲低喝，左手成爪揮出，而在他的身後，竟然出現了一道巨大的老虎虛影，一樣一爪揮出，直接拍落了一頭闇魔龍族的巨龍。

　　而在戴爾塔的右邊，奇爾海爾學院最傑出的畢業生之一，『焰貓』拉斐爾也拿出了驚人的戰力，只見他渾身上下散發出磅礡的火系魔法元素的波動，每一次發出攻擊，四周的空氣都彷彿要燃燒起來一般，高溫難耐。

　　「灼火之指……４！」

　　隨著暴喝聲響起，巨大的炎之刀刃破空，豪不留情的斬向了一名冰霜巨龍一族的巨龍，儘管後者已經緊急招喚出一面冰之盾牌抵擋，但在炎之刀刃下，冰遁蒸發，水蒸氣四散。

　　拉斐爾接二連三的攻勢也隨之招呼而至，在一瞬間殺得那頭冰霜巨龍手忙腳亂，身上已經有多處燒傷。

　　隨後，拉斐爾的後方，劍王奈因哈德的驚人實力也展現出來，但他仍然是一副游刃有餘的樣子，手中的長劍此刻閃耀著耀眼的金光，給人一種十分銳利的感覺。

　　每一劍出，就有一名敵人受傷敗退，每一劍出，彷彿連空間都能割裂，神聖帝國唯一的一名劍王，在此時展現出一夫當關的可怕戰力！

　　九尾天狐阿萊克斯也並非省油的燈，豐富的經驗以及精湛的魔法掌控，也讓至聖團的成員上了震撼的一課，友方的聯邦情報組織和禁衛軍也是相當震驚。

　　而另一方面，鶴影等人已經成功闖入了皇宮內，正在庭院和至聖團成員大戰，其中還包括了兩名聖影騎士團的成員，其中一人便是之前曾經有過一面之緣的，龍狼混種獸人，漆黑‧伊斯非特！

　　另一人則是一名身材壯碩的黑龍獸人，手持一把大刀，力戰三名皇室禁衛軍，在他的龍語魔法跟火遁魔法下，禁衛軍們紛紛被他壓制。

　　「野魂，你去對付那頭黑龍，傑拉爾、雪月和我來對付另一位。」鶴影率先下令道，隨後持刀衝上前，殺向了漆黑，而後者也注意到了鶴影一行，右手一揚，一顆顆闇遁魔力球頓時轟炸而下。

　　原本應該是莊嚴且氣勢恢宏的費里斯塔帝國皇宮，此時已經成為了一片戰場，到處都是殘破瓦礫、鮮血，甚至還有一些屍體！

　　而在這時的皇宮深處，帝王的上朝之地，一頭身穿高貴金袍，略顯老態的蒼老銀龍人倒在一片血泊之中，他的周遭還有數十名禁衛軍以及一些聯邦情報組織的探員，而在外圍，則是十多名至聖團的成員。

　　其中一人，還是奇爾海爾學院的前院長，安格拉特！

　　「幹得好，安格拉特，這樣陛下會相當的滿意。」一名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的蒼老白龍人緩緩地說道，他注視著銀龍人的屍體：「費里斯塔帝國的現任皇帝，哈爾凱薩‧銀翊……」

　　「願你安息……」


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

喔喔角色都慢慢要出來了OWO
然後我發現一個小小錯字
「聖法‧虎爪殺！」十二盾成員戴爾塔一聲低喝，左手成爪揮出，而在她的身後，竟然出現了一道巨大的老虎虛影，一樣一爪揮出，直接拍落了一頭闇魔龍族的巨龍。
那就住蒼爺寫作順利~

----------


## 弦月

出現了好多蒸餃角色呀～～
感覺大戰快要開始了wwww
話說我什麼時候會從神山閉關（？）出來呢～？
期待所有角色發光發熱OwO/

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十章：雷帝降臨


　　費里斯塔帝國皇宮已經徹底淪為了戰場，現任國王哈爾凱薩‧銀翊的駕崩讓整個皇室高層、禁衛軍們都不知所措，群龍無首。

　　所幸經歷豐富的軍備大臣、外交大臣在此時站出來親自領導眾多的禁衛軍，指揮他們從四面八方包圍宮廷。

　　「第一隊跟著我！第二、三、四隊繞去北方。」費里斯塔帝國軍備大臣之一的一名壯年黑豹獸人達爾文斯‧埃法里指揮著一隊隊身披重型魔法盔甲，手持各式武器的禁衛軍說道。

　　而在另一邊，外交大臣克莉絲汀娜，是一名看上去約莫三十歲左右，年輕貌美的灰狐獸人，她身穿一件略顯花俏的金邊銀袍，帶領著剩下的禁衛軍趕往宮廷，打算從正門突破。

　　「達爾文斯，凜空他在哪裡？」外交大臣克莉絲汀娜對著黑豹獸人喊道，隨後左手一揚，一把短巧的匕首破空飛出，直接將一名從一旁的房間內衝出來的至聖團成員的右手給釘在牆上，隨即禁衛軍上前將其制伏住。

　　「我哪知道那老頭現在在幹什麼，八成是去軍營調動其他部隊吧，先不管他了，我們必須趕往陛下的身邊！」黑豹獸人喊道，手中的雙刀已經出竅，十字交叉斬出，破開了前方的一些妨礙人前進的陷阱魔法陣。

　　「禁衛軍大統領休斯特已經戰死了，希望陛下沒事。」克莉絲汀娜說道，隨後對著身後的禁衛軍下令：「第五、六、八軍從東邊去突襲，第七軍跟著我，剩下的第九、十軍兩軍去西邊。」

　　「遵命。」那些經過嚴格訓練、萬中選一的禁衛軍發出整齊劃一的吼叫聲，隨後各自散開，按照命令來行動。

　　只是兩位大臣不知道的是，在他們前方的中庭，距離皇帝上朝之處的前一個宮殿中，一名身穿白色大衣的年輕銀狼人已經接連擊退接二連三蜂擁而來的至聖團成員。

　　銀狼人的穿著非常正式，看上去就像一位經商的生意獸，白色大衣內，搭著一劍白色襯衫以及一條黑色的領帶，腰上的紅色腰帶也是規矩的繫好。

　　但這銀狼人展現出來的恐怖實力，卻讓獸難以相信他是如此的年輕、如此的斯文、嚴肅，因為這銀狼人便是斯普薩斯十二盾的隊長───『東將軍』青龍之裘貝爾。

　　只見他勢如破竹，雙爪間有紫色電蛇在流竄，每次一揮爪，就有一道道雷霆破空，前來阻截的至聖團成員就被電得渾身麻痺，失去戰鬥能力。

　　而他的強大戰力也吸引了至聖團強者的注意，身處於皇帝上朝之地內的一些至聖團幹部紛紛感受到裘貝爾那磅礡的魔力波動。

　　「這魔力波動，是那孩子嗎？」那名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的年老白龍人低聲喃喃地說道，隨後伸出一隻略顯老瘦的左爪，輕輕摸著他身旁一位也是渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的小獸人的頭部。

　　「去會會他吧，孩子。」老白龍人對著這位相當年輕的小狼人說道，隨後抬起目光看向了另一位至聖團成員：「亞里克，你也同行，在我們完成剩下的事情前，不准讓任何人進來這。」

　　「遵命。」那名叫亞里克的年輕黃虎獸人說道，隨後拔出了一把鋒利的長劍和渾身都籠罩在黑色斗篷內的少女狼人離開了這座宮殿。

　　當兩人剛那出宮殿，來到了外面的中庭時，裘貝爾剛好解決了最後一名至聖團成員，任由對方被電得渾身發麻，倒地抽搐。

　　「哈爾凱薩陛下呢？」裘貝爾冷漠地問道，渾身上下電蛇纏繞。

　　「不知道，你也沒必要知道。」亞里克冷笑道，隨後持劍衝向了裘貝爾：「聖影騎士團XVIII，亞里克‧阿爾法，這就是取你性命的人的名字，好好記住！然後去死吧！」

　　亞里克尚未近身，裘貝爾的身前就出現一道密集的電網，嚴格封鎖了對方的攻擊路線，只是下一秒，令人震驚的一幕發生了，亞里克隔空揮出一劍，一道水藍色劍光竟然如蛇一般地穿過了電網，殺向了銀狼人。

　　裘貝爾的神色間閃過一絲的驚訝，隨即就隱去，左手籠罩著閃電，正想要抓住那道水藍色劍光時，劍光突然凝結成冰，並且爆炸開來，炸出無數尖銳的冰屑，逼得銀狼人趕緊用魔力護身，並往後拉開距離。

　　「哈哈哈，如何？在本大爺的『超凡魔劍』面前，你的一切防備都是沒有用的，我和這位大人的攜手搭配，要取你性命根本是易如反掌！」亞里克哈哈大笑，手中長劍連連揮舞，一道道水藍色劍光呼嘯而出，逼得裘貝爾左挪右閃。

　　而旁邊那名渾身都籠罩在黑色斗篷內的少女狼人則是不時發出一道道精湛的冰遁魔法，配合亞里克的水遁魔法，竟然在一時之間占盡上風！

　　裘貝爾和兩名至聖團成員的激戰持續的同時，另一邊，皇宮的前方庭院內，鶴影等人也同樣在戰鬥著。

　　只是他們的增援也已經抵達，分別是『焰貓』拉斐爾、『虎帝』戴爾塔兩名十二盾成員，但至聖團的援軍也只多不少。

　　正在和鶴影大戰的漆黑‧伊斯非特，一身冰遁以及暗遁魔法精湛，相互配合之下，即便是少城主鶴影也不敢大意。

　　「一刀流‧赤月！」鶴影一聲暴喝，手中的黑色太刀在空中畫了一個圈，一道圓形的、帶有高溫火焰的圓月刀光頓時呼嘯而出，斬向了漆黑。

　　只見漆黑雙手在虛空一握，一把仿彿是由由黑暗屬性魔法元素形成的大劍在掌心間緩緩成形，隨後一劍劈開了鶴影的圓月，背後的雙翼展開，一道道冰椎憑空凝聚而出，射向了鶴影和傑拉爾。

　　但在此時，從另一個方向飛來的許多的冰椎一一擊碎了漆黑的冰椎，幫助鶴影和傑拉爾躲過了這次攻擊，而從魔力波動來看，鶴影可以輕而易舉地猜出是誰來了。

　　斯普薩斯十二盾成員『貪狼』斯冰菊！

　　「少主！本狼奉長老之令，來支援啦！」身穿白色大衣，戴著金框眼鏡的冰菊從空中踏步而下，不時發出一道道冰椎來逼退漆黑跟其他至聖團成員。

　　「來得真剛好阿。」鶴影淡然一笑，隨後目光望向漆黑，手中太刀舉起，準備再度迎戰，但卻被斯冰菊給搶先一步。

　　「讓本狼來就好！」斯冰菊一身的魔力波動激盪，一道冰風暴頓時發出，逼得漆黑不得不往上翻飛躲避，而黑白毛的斯冰菊正打算上前追擊，卻被拉斐爾擋住去路。

　　「書呆子讓開！」拉斐爾豪不留情地說道，右手食指伸出，指尖有火焰在閃動：「灼火之指１‧烈陽指！」

　　一道細小的火紅色流光激射而出，儘管再度被漆黑給躲開，但也將給對方給逼到另一個定點，在那裏，戴爾塔早已經做好了攻擊準備。

　　「聖法‧虎墜擊！」戴爾塔右爪五指張開，拍下，一道巨大的白虎爪印也從空中拍下，準備直接鎮壓住漆黑。

　　「暗遁！」但身為聖影騎士團的漆黑也不是省油的燈，一聲低喝，手中的大劍散發出黑色的光芒，隨後直接朝著那白虎爪印斬去：「破獄斬！」

　　大劍斬擊，虎爪崩潰，隨後漆黑揚手發出一道魔法傳訊，更多的至聖團成員前來支援。

　　至於雪月，則是在確定鶴影不用支援後，跑到另一旁去支援野魂探員，和她以及幾名聯邦情報組織的探員圍攻那頭黑龍獸人。

　　身為玄水狼族現任族長之女，雪月的一身水遁魔法出神入化，在他的周遭有無數水流纏繞，每一道水流射出，都能在地面或者是建築上轟出一個坑洞，破壞力不輸給亞爾薩斯家的大惡狼鶴影！

　　雙方人馬大戰的同時，他們前方中庭處的宮殿卻散發出了一股驚人的可怕魔力波動，恐怖的威壓蔓延而出，天空中烏雲密布，不斷的聚集，不斷的旋轉，隨後終於劈下一道彷若滅世一般的紫色落雷，整座宮殿屋頂頓時被劈得粉碎。

　　魔力波動、衝擊波、碎石四處飛散，整座皇宮似乎也在隨之震動。

　　「裘貝爾……」鶴影望向了閃電落下的地方，口中喃喃地說道。

　　今日的費里斯塔帝國皇宮，雷帝降臨！



待續
---------------------------
先祝樂園的大家新年快樂喔~

設定串也會同步更新喔W

附帶一提，斯冰菊的十二盾稱號由『破軍』改為『貪狼』

----------


## 漆黑之獸

俺超衰的竟然被圍毆了 (´・ω・｀)
還有性命打成姓名了
快點來獸增援俺呀!!

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

耶耶耶我又來抓錯字了(你夠
然後蒼爺允許我看到錯字直接編輯修改嗎?OWO?((#
但這銀狼人展現出來的恐怕實力，卻讓獸難以相信他是如此的年輕、如此的斯文、嚴肅。
喔喔對啦，「那個孩子」是不是下弦月?
如果還不是的話我就吐血了(請吐血

----------


## 弦月

嗚喔喔喔喔超精彩的啦 :jcdragon-want: 
那個狼人少女是下弦月對不對！！
我好期待呀～～～！
對了，問一下，那個小獸人，小狼人和狼人少女是同一個人對吧ww？
話說我這次也抓到了一些錯字w
〔直接將一名從一旁的房間內衝出來至聖團成員的右手給釘在牆上〕
→這句感覺少了一個「的」（不過加上去好像又太多了？

〔破開了前方的一些阻饒人前進的陷阱魔法陣。〕
→阻饒→→阻撓

〔隨後一件劈開了鶴影的圓月〕
→一件→→一劍

話說我剛剛本來想講那個恐怕實力的wwww可是被小伊默搶先了wwww

那就再度期待下一章OwO/

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

to弦月：

感謝抓錯字了，然後那位小狼人就是妳很期待的那位~

to野魂：

感謝抓錯誤了，蒼爺我真是忘了檢查~

to漆黑：

放心，小漆黑還滿強的，被圍毆也都還沒有受傷呢

附帶一提，冰菊的十二盾稱號會從破軍改為貪狼~

日後都是貪狼囉

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十一章：入聖一擊


　　費里斯塔帝國皇宮中庭的可怕激戰，讓外交大臣克莉絲蒂娜以及軍備大臣達爾文斯也滿臉驚駭，讓他們不禁困惑究竟誰在跟至聖團成員大戰。

　　然而，等他們趕到時，卻發現一身白色大衣的裘貝爾渾身上下閃電纏繞，散發出驚人且可怕的威壓，而在他的對面，是一名黃虎獸人跟一名少女狼人。

　　「你們，帶上你們所有的人去皇宮深處，至聖團幹部都在裏頭。」裘貝爾對著克莉絲蒂娜和達爾文斯說道，語氣充滿了一股命令的口氣，這讓達爾文私有些許不滿。

　　「你是誰？憑什麼命令我們？陛下的情況呢？」黑豹獸人喝道。

　　不過不等裘貝爾回答，周遭的眾多至聖團成員便再度殺了上來，雙方人馬立即大戰成一塊，而亞里克也持劍再度殺上，逼迫裘貝爾和其戰鬥。

　　「魔水龍咬！」亞里克一聲輕喝，手中長劍揮出，一條條水流幻化為可怕的蛟龍將裘貝爾團團包圍，而在後方的少女狼人也使用冰遁魔法讓地面全都結凍，打算困住銀狼人。

　　這時，裘貝爾的雙瞳中閃過一抹寒芒，身上魔力波動更加磅礡，強悍的閃電以他為中心朝著四面八方四散而去，不僅破解了水之蛟龍，就連冰凍的地面也紛紛被破壞，下一秒，一個直徑長達五公尺的坑洞就出現在皇宮的中庭內！

　　沒有過多的話語，沒有過多的花俏，裘貝爾的力量就是雷！

　　他的雷就是簡單而直接，講求的只有毀滅！

　　銀狼人右手抬起，漫天雷霆閃爍，無數電蛇四竄，隨後化為十多道紫色閃電落下。

　　亞里克大驚失色，連忙後撤，而少女狼人也是雙手一揚，身上有魔力波動出現，磅礡且充滿冰冷的氣息。

　　「神冰遁‧四王聖徽！」略顯稚嫩的嗓音響起，一道道冰霜在虛空中出現，流竄、結陣，隨後，一面上面刻有朱雀、青龍、玄武、白虎等四大神獸的盾牌出現，企圖擋下裘貝爾的雷霆攻勢。

　　只是裘貝爾的雷霆威力超乎想像，冰盾儘管擋下了雷電，但接二連三的落雷，正在一步步地摧毀盾牌，這讓少女狼人再度雙手捏印，右手拍出。

　　一頭體型大得嚇人的冰之巨狼身影在少女的身後凝聚而出，一爪重重拍下，彷彿要將整個中庭都給摧毀一般。

　　「該死！撤退！」軍備大臣達爾文斯發現巨狼的攻擊後，隨即大聲命令自己的部下撤退，而外交大臣也作了同樣的決定。

　　然而，身為十二盾隊長的裘貝爾卻沒有後退，他在這次戰鬥中首次雙手捏印訣，無數閃電匯集到他的面前，隨即化為一桿巨大的長槍，直接射向了冰狼的巨爪，兩者碰撞在一起，化為無數電蛇、冰屑四散，遠遠看去頗有一番風情，但在場的人卻不會這樣認為。

　　因為這兩道強勁魔法的激烈碰撞，光是四散的魔力、電蛇等等，就幾乎毀掉了大半個中庭，那些禁衛軍們不得一退再退，就連亞里克也被幾道電蛇擊中，負傷急退。

　　「那個年輕狼人究竟是誰？年紀輕輕就有這等實力！」一名禁衛軍隊長滿臉驚恐地說道，他深刻明白自己一旦對上裘貝爾，可能撐不過一招！

　　「在許多年前，我曾經聽護國長老說過，紫雷狼族一族倖存的唯一一名後裔被王族聖城的大能帶走，或許這名銀狼人，就是當初那名被帶走的狼人……」外交大臣克莉絲蒂娜開口說道：「此外，據說王族聖城的第四任城主蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特大人建立了一支部隊，名為斯普薩斯十二，或許這銀狼人就是其中的成員之一。」

　　克莉絲蒂娜的一番話讓周遭無數的禁衛軍紛紛震驚萬分，他們誰都沒想到，王族聖城的那支部隊竟然會前來支援，而且還搶先一步和至聖團成員戰鬥。

　　此刻，他們中的大部分人再次對王族聖城感到相當欽佩。

　　與此同時，在前庭和鶴影等人激戰的漆黑，也趁這機會抽身飛退，讓鶴影等人也隨之追擊，很快地就來到了皇宮中庭。

　　「裘貝爾！」鶴影來到裘貝爾的身旁，和漆黑、少女狼人、亞里克以及其他的至聖團成員遙遙相望，雙方劍拔弩張，氣氛緊張。

　　「我的天！那是帝羅提拉帝國的『法聖』戴爾塔大人！」又是一名禁衛軍成員驚呼道。

　　「克莉絲汀娜，看來妳猜得沒錯，那些人就是斯普薩斯十二的成員，根本不是什麼特別探員，至於那位年輕的灰狼獸人，恐怕就是王族聖城的少城主，鶴影‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特了。」軍備大臣達爾文斯在一旁低聲說道，看向鶴影的目光充滿了敬畏和好奇。

　　『東將軍』青龍之裘貝爾、『虎帝』白虎之戴爾塔、『焰貓』朱雀之拉斐爾、『貪狼』斯冰菊，再加上隨後抵達皇宮的『天劍』劍王奈因哈德以及『天狐』阿萊克斯……

　　一共六位十二盾成員在此時匯集一堂，這讓野魂帶領的聯邦情報組織探員、費里斯塔帝國禁衛軍一方的無數人都非常不敢置信。

　　王族聖城傳說中的部隊，竟然在此時同時出現了六位成員！

　　至於那些除了聖影騎士團之外的至聖團成員，大多數人看到十二盾的神情都是相當凝重，因為那幾乎可以算是天魔居城的高端戰力，來自星羅大陸各地的大能所組成的部隊。

　　儘管只來了六位，但他們每一位都擁有有以一敵多的實力！

　　而在這時，他們後方通往皇宮最深處也是最莊嚴的朝廷的大門打開，先後走出了四名身披黑色斗篷的獸人或者龍人，此外還有更多的至聖團成員，其中也包括了奇爾海爾學院前院長安格拉特。

　　「那就是天魔居城的斯普薩斯十二盾嗎？看來真的有幾位特別有料。」一名險得陰陽怪氣的中年雄性黑狼獸人開口說道，露出一口銳利的獠牙：「那頭貓跟那位戴眼鏡的黑白狼看起來都是很可口的食物阿……」

　　「你別開玩笑了，那頭黃貓可是奇爾海爾最出色的學生之一，此外他曾經是十大九星賞金獵人之一，拉斐爾。」另一名闇魔龍族龍人說道，他的背上背著異柄長槍：「里奧那小子和他交手過，你可不要太大意了，盧里奇。」

　　名為盧里奇的黑狼獸人冷哼一聲，正想說什麼時，一道略顯得有些蹣跚的腳步聲從他們身後傳來，而這四位聖影騎士團成員也紛紛讓出位置來。

　　腳步聲的主人是名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的身影，但還是能從兜帽下看到他的面貌，是那名年老的白龍人。

　　一看到這名老白龍人走出，全場頓時一片寂靜，而且實力較弱的人則是不由自主的往後退，或者顫抖著身體，因為這白龍人儘管沒有刻意散發出任何魔力氣息，但還是可以感受到隱藏在他體內，那超乎常理的龐大魔力。

　　「阿米加，你果然沒有死。」斯普薩斯十二盾成員戴爾塔神色凝重的開口說道，因為這白龍人不是別人，正是他的老朋友，昔日神聖帝國的天才白龍人。

　　神聖帝國三王之一，人稱『魔導王』的阿米加‧凱薩！

　　「戴爾塔，真是好久不見了，你真以為當初那一戰就把我解決了嗎？」白龍阿米加用蒼老且帶著一絲笑意的語氣說道，「我的老朋友，我聽說你和天魔居城第四任城主蒼煌打過一架，為何你還要和他站在同一陣線？」

　　「我自然有我的理由，倒是你，為何要如此執迷不悟？」白虎戴爾塔反問，語氣中帶著一絲強勢和不解：「回答我，老朋友。」

　　阿米加微微一笑，拉開了兜帽，露出了蒼老的面容和那雙深邃無比的金色雙瞳：「一切都是為了更高的理想，但現在……就讓你們領教我的『入聖』之力吧。」

　　語畢，阿米加抬起右手，隔空一拍，鶴影一行人的上空隨即出現一道半透明且散發出強烈威壓的恐怖巨大龍爪，就這樣朝著他們壓下！



待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

現在是阿米加和戴爾塔的敘舊時間
阿米加好像是一個慈祥的老爺爺突然笑瞇瞇地變一個超大龍爪宰了你
雖說設定是大家很不常見到十二盾
不過故事看到十二盾的次數明明很多呀(?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 現在是阿米加和戴爾塔的敘舊時間
> 阿米加好像是一個慈祥的老爺爺突然笑瞇瞇地變一個超大龍爪宰了你
> 雖說設定是大家很不常見到十二盾
> 不過故事看到十二盾的次數明明很多呀(?


阿阿，這點蒼爺我也想過W

就當過是蒼爺在腳色安排上的一點小瑕疵吧

不過目前為止都還只是新狼月的第一大篇章，也可以當作日後大戰的序幕

所以十二盾成員儘管出現這麼多，但其中有許多的真正能力((要當作大絕招、真正實力都可))其實都尚未揭曉

此外十二盾成員各自的故事也算是蒼爺我埋的伏筆之一

例如：蒼煌和阿萊克斯的爭執、蒼煌和戴爾塔為何打上一架、蒼煌(好像都是蒼煌?)為何殺了奈因哈德的伴侶

奈因哈德為何可以擁有這麼多種屬性？

其餘還有拉斐爾跟里奧兩位同學間的恩怨情仇、戴爾塔和阿米加、神聖帝國三王中的另一位王等等

當然囉，還有至聖團一方跟聖影騎士團的諸多角色

此外，還有幾乎是王族聖城的最高統領者-五位長老以及各位投稿來的腳色，都會陸續發揮，只是有的腳色需要經過安排，所以可能會比較晚出場就是

不過要提的一點就是，蒼爺我因為現實工作的關係，下周開始可能會非常的忙，甚至一路忙到今年九月((此外下周一開始也要去上駕訓班))

所以新狼月的更新間隔有可能會拉長，不過這次不會再斷更就是了。

那麼就請各位繼續期待新狼月了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十二章：護國長老


　　作為星羅大陸上三大帝國之一的費里斯塔帝國，雖然稱為帝國，但其整體組織結構確是由無數公國、小國聯盟而成，因此，他們是由民選以及禪讓的制度來決定每一任的皇帝。

　　而除了皇帝外，底下還擁有兩位軍備大臣、一位外交大臣以及其他各職位的大臣們，最後，還有一個如議會般的存在，長老院。

　　長老院的存在便是制衡以及監督皇帝，避免出現過於濫權、違反民意的情況出現，因此，費里斯塔帝國雖像是一個大公國聯盟，但整體強盛度並不會輸給神聖帝國以及帝羅提拉帝國。

　　費里斯塔帝國皇宮的最後方，這裡有間獨立的宮殿，大門是用高級的大理石打造而成，上方佈滿了神秘的圖騰，大門兩旁的六根柱子乃至於整座神殿也都是用非常高級的石材建造而成。

　　這裡是費里斯塔帝國皇宮內的禁地，除了現任皇帝、長老院的九位長老之外，沒有其他人可以踏足這裡。

　　這裡便是費里斯塔帝國最高戰力的所在處──護國長老殿。

　　護國長老，顧名思義，便是守護帝國的長老，並非像禁衛軍一樣是守護『帝王』，而是守護『帝國』！

　　「也就是說，無論是護國長老、護國國師，都擁有一樣的職位和工作……」天魔居城長老殿，蒼煌的辦公室內，白夜徐徐開口道，目光注視著仍然在魔法陣中療傷的蒼煌，「某種程度上，就是和十二盾的工作一樣。」

　　「一個是守護居城，一個是守護帝國。」歐西里斯‧艾奧尼亞微微額首，語氣相當的平靜：「但儘管如此，你還是派出了十二盾，只為了阻止至聖團的行動……」

　　「但事實上，你只是想要維持住星羅大陸如今的穩定情況，才會派出了十二盾，並不是真心為了讓高峰會順利進行，而只是要保護『帝王』罷了。」

　　蒼煌一語不發，依舊是微閉著雙眼在接受魔法陣的治療，而歐西里斯也繼續說了下去。

　　「再怎麼說，參加高峰會的並不會有三大帝國的統治者，充其量也只是一些官員，了不起就到大臣的職位罷了，而這些官員的死去並不會對一個帝國造成太大的變動，但如果是『帝王』被殺死，那整個國家將會掀起一場風暴……」

　　「帝王一死，帝國必定發生動亂，一旦發生動亂，那國家必定分崩離析，到時……另外兩大帝國會不會做出什麼舉動就很難說了，再加上一旁虎視眈眈的至聖團和血狼族……」歐西里斯依舊一臉平靜的開口說道，只是越說到後面，語氣就慢慢充滿了一絲蔑視：「整個星羅大陸的穩定將會瓦解，回歸到當年的戰亂時代，這才是你『真正想要阻止』的事情才對吧？蒼煌。」

　　蒼煌仍然不語，靜靜的接受著療傷，但歐西里斯卻是冷哼一聲：「不管過了多久，你那種態度還是和以前一樣令人厭惡阿，為了整個大局著想，高峰會的官員死活你其實不想去管。」

　　「歐西里斯，既然你都如此了解，也請別再說下去了……」蒼煌此時才終於開口，睜開雙眼望著沙發上的老黑狼：「吾輩天魔狼族的責任，便是維持整個星羅大陸的安定，換作是你，或許也會和我做出一樣的決定。」

　　「別把我和你混為一談啦，我只是為了影狼族的未來才答應你來接這個長老的職位……」歐西里斯也回望著蒼煌：「抵禦至聖團和血狼族對我來說倒是其次而已。」

　　「這我了解，所以我還是很感謝你答應我的請求……不過你剛剛稍微說漏了一件事情，那便是……」蒼煌微微一笑，接著開口：「費里斯帝國的現任皇帝──哈爾凱薩‧銀翊是我還在擔任城主時親自冊封的皇帝，我絕對不讓他葬生在至聖團的手中。」

　　這時的皇宮中庭，面對從天而降的巨大龍爪，戴爾塔也飛速迎擊，一爪拍出，同樣的一道半透明的虎爪和龍爪對碰，互相抵消，但老白虎卻往後退了一步，誰強誰弱，一分高下。

　　「老朋友，你是無法阻止我們的腳步的……哈爾凱薩已經死了，我們此行的目的已經達成。」白龍阿米加對著戴爾塔說道，神色間充滿了一絲玩味和自信：「即便如此，你也還想阻饒我嗎？」

　　「我把當年的話再和你說一次吧，尚未打過，還不知道誰能站到最後。」虎帝戴爾塔神色堅定地說道。

　　「哼，冥頑不靈。」阿米加冷哼，大手一揮，身旁的至聖團成員和聖影騎士團成員再度上前和鶴影一行、帝國禁衛軍以及聯邦情報組大戰再一起。

　　除了戴爾塔之外的其餘五位十二盾成員各自對上了一名聖影騎士團成員，而戴爾塔則是略過人群，直接衝向了阿米加，身上的魔力劇烈震盪。

　　激戰再起！

　　與此同時，費里斯塔帝國的護國長老殿內，四道坐在豪華龍椅上，部分身體被宮殿內的黑暗遮住的身影，正在商討著什麼……

　　「禁衛軍大統領死了……哈爾凱薩也殞落了……」其中一名從身影來看看似乎是龍族的護國長老用中年穩重的男性嗓音說道：「至聖團的成員正在和王族聖城的人交戰著……」

　　「王族聖城？想必是蒼煌大人旗下的那支部隊吧……」另一道年輕的女性嗓音說道，這身影的身材稍嫌瘦小，似乎是貓族的獸人：「真是丟臉阿……禁衛軍竟然守不住皇宮，平常的訓練不夠吧？」

　　「哼，至聖團這次派出的是聖影騎士團一級的高階幹部，以禁衛軍的實力會抵禦不住也是正常……」另一名聲音有點蒼老的獵豹獸人冷哼道：「此外，聖影騎士團的成員似乎都得到了『超凡入聖』的力量，而且從剛剛一直傳遞進來的魔力波動來看，有狼神族的成員也在……」

　　老獵豹的一番話讓龍族護國長老以及貓族護國長老都臉色一變，正想要開口說什麼時，最後的一位護國長老卻在此時開口：「好了，都別吵了，這次就讓我出去一趟吧……至於新的禁衛軍大統領和皇帝的位置，日後再慢慢處理……」

　　這位護國長老不僅聲音聽上去非常滄桑衰老，而且他還是唯一一位是用獸形態趴坐在龍椅上的護國長老，從那尖銳的獸耳以及蓬鬆的尾巴來看，這是一匹狼，一匹經歷過無數生死戰的孤狼！



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十三章：皇宮激戰


　　身為星羅大陸上歷史悠久的三大帝國之一，費里斯塔帝國的國力非同小可，其帝國的四支主力精銳軍團都是經過多重篩選以及殘酷考驗所挑出來的精銳，至於守護皇宮的禁衛軍，更是萬中選一，精銳中的精銳。

　　以單對單的情況來講，哪怕是以劍術、刀術聞名的帝羅提拉帝國的三大主力軍團，在近身肉搏戰上，也不敢有十足的把握，說能戰勝費里斯塔帝國的主力軍團士兵。

　　而在禁衛軍的比較上，三大帝國對禁衛軍的要求皆是忠心不二、無私奉獻，隨時都願意為帝國、帝王，甚至是各個職位的大臣以及普通居民來捐軀，而且不能拋棄任何弟兄，一榮俱榮，一損俱損，共同進退！

　　同樣的，禁衛軍成員的要求極度嚴苛，隨時都可能會有生命危險，但對其家屬、親人等等的保障也是最好的。

　　三大帝國幾乎都有設立名為英雄座的一塊巨大的石碑，所有戰死的士兵、禁衛軍成員，其名字皆會記錄在上面，永世歌頌，一代接一代的傳頌下去。

　　但如今，費里斯塔帝國的禁衛軍和幾個軍團的士兵都遭受到了最嚴酷的考驗，傳承上萬年的黑暗組織『至聖團』的成員的突襲！

　　費里斯塔帝國皇宮的戰鬥越發的激烈，有越來越多的至聖團成員加入戰場，而聯邦情報組織和禁衛軍一方也有更多的援軍前來，其中光是頂尖的九星探員就有足足十七名！

　　但是面對數量龐大的闇魔龍族、闇魔狼族的變異種族，一些實力較弱的探員幾乎難以抵抗，往往只能三人拖住一人，至於榮耀騎士團、聖十字軍團等至聖團高階戰力，幾乎都要七星以上的探員才能單對單的對抗他們。

　　此外像是阿米加‧凱薩這種擁有『入聖之力』或其餘擁有『超凡之力』的聖影騎士團成員，更是只有十二盾跟八星級探員才能抵禦他們。

　　作為帝羅提拉帝國昔日的法聖以及阿米加的多年老友，『虎帝』戴爾塔豪不猶豫的挺身而出來和阿米加交手，兩名經歷豐富的老將的戰鬥遠比其他人都還要激烈，光是戰鬥餘波就摧毀了不少皇宮內的建築物，也逼得人遠離他們兩人的戰場。

　　至於裘貝爾，仍然是單身一人面對聖影騎士團的那名年輕的狼人少女，而經過幾回合的交手，他幾乎確定這名狼人少女是狼神族的探員，甚至還是上弦月的雙胞胎妹妹，下弦月！

　　明白對方的身分後，裘貝爾豪不猶豫地將這道消息傳訊給天魔居城，再由居城去通知狼神族的成員，要他們前來協助。

　　身為狼神族成員的下弦月，一出生便將神冰遁魔法掌控到登峰造極的地步，被至聖團成員擄走後，又獲得了可怕的秘術──『入聖冰寒』，讓她的神冰遁魔法更加的驚人。

　　狼神族是星羅大陸上的上古種族之一，力量強大，低調神祕，僅有少數的人才知道有這麼一支種族存在，而知道的人多半都有了一定年紀或者一定地位了。

　　和星羅大陸上其他種族不同的是，狼神族的遁術皆會冠上『神』之名，例如下弦月施展的神冰遁、狼神族大長老掌握的神光遁，威力都遠在一般的遁術之上。

　　即便是神炎狼族、玄水狼族、疾風狼族等等上古種族的遁術也難以與之相比，甚至還有人認為，狼神族是少數能夠和天魔狼族、九尾天狐族、天皇聖龍等遠古種族相比的存在。

　　但裘貝爾卻絲毫不驚慌跟畏懼，他用自己的雷遁魔法和下弦月戰得旗鼓相當，雙方誰也壓制不了誰，戰況十分激烈。

　　另一邊，鶴影、傑拉爾以及雪月正在聯手對付一名闇魔龍族的龍人，其名為費南德‧德克薩斯，原先是屬於聖龍一族的龍人，因此他的遁術擁有光遁以及闇遁兩種，再加上他被賦予的『超凡入聖』之力，一時之間竟然壓制了鶴影三人組。

　　費南德將手中的長槍在頭頂上轉動，隨後一槍劈下，其威力彷彿暴風過境，要將槍身下的一切都給摧毀一般。

　　「一刀流……斬月！」鶴影躲過了長槍的攻擊，手中的太刀纏繞著高溫的火焰，一刀斬出，一道赤紅色的月牙型刀光破空殺出，不過卻沒有達到預期的效果。

　　「哈哈哈！本大爺名為費蘭德‧德克薩斯，陛下賦予我的力量是『超凡聖槍』，你們只需要在本大爺的『破神槍』之下感到絕望便可！」一身鱗片為闇銀色的黑龍獸人哈哈大笑，長槍一甩，擊潰了傑拉爾和雪月一同施展出來的融合魔法，隨後一槍刺出，攻向了鶴影。

　　年輕的灰狼人瞳孔緊縮，側身一閃，躲開了長槍，不過費蘭德在此時展現了過人的戰鬥經驗，手臂一轉，長槍由刺擊改為掃，一槍掃向鶴影，讓後者倉促之下只能舉刀格擋，但在力量上，雙方的差距實在不小。

　　鶴影整個人被掃飛了出去，在空中轉了好幾圈再妥善落地，但還沒等他反應過來，一直潛伏在四周找尋機會的漆黑從高空俯衝而下，手中的巨劍纏繞著磅礡的闇屬性魔力波動，一斬而下。

　　來不及躲避之下，鶴影的雙瞳變得銳利起來，身上的魔力激烈震盪，左手一伸，一團火紅色的火焰出現在他的掌心間，最後延伸成為了一把武士刀。

　　「二刀流‧荒撫咬！」鶴影一聲低喝，雙刀劈出，和漆黑的巨劍硬碰硬相撞，爆出不少火花和魔力波動，灰狼的腳步連連退了五步，而狼龍獸人則是連連拍動翅膀化解反衝之力。

　　而後，傑拉爾和雪月的聯手魔法再度襲捲而來，讓費南德跟漆黑不得不分心防備，讓鶴影有了喘氣的時間，隨後，雙方人馬再度交戰在一起。

　　至於靠近前庭的一方，『天劍』奈因哈德、『天狐』阿萊克斯以及『焰貓』拉斐爾三人正在攜手對抗三名聖影騎士團成員。

　　而隨後才趕來支援的『貪狼』斯冰菊也是再和一名擅長風遁魔法的聖影騎士團成員一對一的單挑，斯冰菊的年紀雖然不算大，但他的冰遁魔法也是不容小覷，讓他的敵人不敢有絲毫大意。

　　另一方面，費里斯塔帝國的護國長老殿前方，前奇爾海爾學院院長安格拉特正率領著一隊至聖團的部隊在這裡和一頭身披老舊灰色立領軍袍、背上背著三把武士刀的老狼對峙著。

　　這頭老狼看上去非常年老，有著一雙銳利的褐色雙瞳，身上的毛髮和鬍鬚雖然已經花白，但不難看出他在年輕時，是匹英俊的棕狼。

　　而他飽經風霜的臉上，有一道怵目驚心的刀疤從右眼上方延續至下方，左後腿，靠近腰部的地方也有一道X字型的刀疤，這匹老狼給人的第一個感覺便是，這是一位身經百戰、久經沙場的戰狼！


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

好久(?)沒發文了W(浮上
喔呵呵呵所以果然是弦月沒錯(終於(?
然後這裡我讀起來怪怪的
　　年輕的灰狼人瞳孔緊縮，側身一閃，躲開了長槍，不過費蘭德在此時展現了過人的戰鬥經驗，手臂一轉，長槍由刺擊改為掃，一槍掃向鶴影，讓後者倉促之下只能舉刀格擋，但在力量上，雙方的差距實在不小。

是不大嗎?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十四章：所謂的大能


　　前所未有的大混戰在費里斯塔帝國皇宮內進行著，即便是被野魂安排作為後援的奇比斯克、麥茶和玄水狼族的兩名護衛也在幫忙抵禦至聖團的成員，儘管他們難以和聖影騎士團的成員對抗，但面對一般的團員也算是游刃有餘。

　　麥茶和奇比兩人雖然很年輕，但身為傭兵的兩人在長久以來的旅行、歷練下，也培養出了不錯的默契，時常由白龍施展光遁魔法干擾敵人的視線，再由棕狼人麥茶用風遁魔法來攻擊對方。

　　「風遁‧裂風牙！」麥茶揮舞著手中的法杖，一道呈螺旋旋轉的青色風刃朝著一名黃貓獸人呼嘯而去，儘管被對方給躲開，但玄水狼族的其中一名護衛趁著對方不注意時一舉打倒了對方。

　　而奇比斯克和另外一名玄水狼族護衛聯手的結果也是相當不錯，一名接著一名的至聖團成員相繼被他們打退。

　　「這少年……當真天賦不錯，儘管年輕，但光遁魔法的掌控力不輸給一些四星級傭兵……」那名玄水狼族的護衛在心中暗道：「但為什麼總有一股感覺讓我認為這少年並非這麼簡單？似乎還隱藏著什麼？」

　　儘管有一些問題，但激烈的戰事讓這名玄水狼族的狼人不得不將注意重新放回敵人身上，雙手捏印，數條水龍憑空凝聚而成，衝入敵陣之中大肆破壞。

　　與此同時，虎帝戴爾塔和魔導王阿米加的戰鬥也越來越激烈，各式各樣強悍的魔法層出不窮，磅礡的魔力、可怕的威壓近乎籠罩著整座皇宮，久久都沒辦法散去。

　　在一次近身激烈的交手碰撞後，兩人紛紛退了數步的距離，遙遙相望，其中，戴爾塔的身上已經沾上了些血跡，至於阿米加，同樣也受了一些傷勢，但兩人身上澎派的魔力波動讓人絲毫不敢小看他們。

　　「戴爾塔，看來這些年來你也並非沒有進步……」阿米加輕笑了一聲，隨後開口：「遺憾的是，你沒有和我站在同一陣線，沒辦法去見識更高境界的魔法以及新的世界。」

　　「暗殺帝國的帝王可不是什麼打造新世界的好方法。」戴爾塔回答道，隨後右爪緩緩伸出，掌心向上，中間有可怕的魔力凝聚著：「但我可以用我的聖法，將你從偏離的道路上給拉回來。」

　　「你的聖法？你還是一樣好大的口氣……」阿米加冷哼道，一股更加磅礡的魔力波動隨即散發而出，左爪伸出，一道道白色光芒匯聚他的掌心間：「不要把你那過時的聖法，和我的『入聖聖法』相比，當初那一戰你只是好運勝了半招，而今天……」

　　「我將會用我的入聖聖法讓你體會更高的境界！」阿米加說完，一爪揮出，一道巨大的巨龍虛影出現在他的身後，同樣的一爪揮出：「入聖龍裂爪！」

　　可怕的巨爪從天而降抓向了戴爾塔，後者的神色間閃過一抹凝重之色，渾身上下的魔力波動激盪，用手中的枴杖重重點了地板一下，一道道神秘玄奧的符文朝著四面八方延伸出去，形成了一道閃著銀光的魔法護罩。

　　緊接著，戴爾塔同樣一爪揮出，一道白虎虛影出現，同樣一爪拍出，兩道巨大的爪子相碰，相互抵消，化為無數魔力四散而出，強烈的勁風將一些較靠近的獸人和龍人都給吹得站不穩身體，可怕的力量甚至將兩人之間的地板給炸出了一個巨大的坑洞，一道道裂痕朝著四面八方延伸而去。

　　阿米加和戴爾塔兩人的衣物都被吹得高高揚起，獵獵作響，花白的鬍鬚也是在風中擺動著，但雙方的神色都相當冷峻，充斥著一抹可怕的殺意。

　　「實力較弱的人立刻退走！」另一邊，鶴影大聲下令著，因為十二盾和聖影騎士團的戰鬥餘波實在太驚人了，他必須要避免造成無謂的傷亡。

　　「哼，在戰場上逃走可是懦夫的行為。」闇魔龍人費南德冷笑道，毫無顧忌的去嘲笑那些帶傷撤退的聯邦情報組織探員和禁衛軍成員，不過鶴影冷不防的一次突襲將他的注意力給拉回：「真不錯的速度阿，天魔居城的少主果然不錯。」

　　「真是多謝你的誇獎阿……只是我想該是請你躺下的時候了。」鶴影帶著一絲笑意回答道，隨後語氣突然變得冷酷起來，身上的魔力波動激盪：「二刀流‧惑星祈！」

　　手中的雙刀揮舞，一道道可怕的刀氣震波近距離的呼嘯而出，以最大的力量衝擊著費南德，即便他是體魄強大的闇魔龍族，在如此近距離的強大刀氣的轟擊下，他也只能舉槍抵擋，盡可能地用魔力護住全身。

　　抓緊機會，鶴影發起了狂風暴雨般地攻勢，手中雙刀連連舞動，一刀接著一刀的劈出，絲毫不給對方喘息的空間，而傑拉爾和雪月也很默契地在牽制漆黑，以防他突然去襲擊鶴影，讓這匹亞爾薩斯家的惡狼可以地專心對抗費南德。

　　除此之外，聯邦情報組織的八星探員也是全力出手，因為他的對手是一名可以使用蒼藍色火焰的銀犬獸人，乃是榮耀騎士團的成員之一。

　　「光拳術。」避開對方的火焰後，野魂的右手握拳，上頭有白色光芒在閃耀，一拳打出，只差一點就命中對方。

　　然而，在對方尚未籌備好下一次的攻擊時，野魂的右腳抬起，一個俐落的迴旋踢重重踢中對方的腹部，將灰犬獸人給踢得倒飛出去，而後落到了通往上朝宮殿的階梯上。

　　不過灰犬獸人才剛剛站起身來，準備再度上前攻擊野魂時，渾身上下突然猛烈一震，隨後可以清楚的看他的目光開始潰散，一道道鮮血從他的背上噴灑而出，隨後便倒地氣絕身亡。

　　突如其來的異狀讓大多數交戰的人都停下了戰鬥，而戴爾塔和阿米加這兩名老一輩的強者也是停止交手，但雙方的魔力波動仍然激烈震盪。

　　隨後，一道聽起來不算清楚的腳步聲從階梯上的大門內傳出，隨後，一匹身披灰色立領軍袍，背上背著三把武士刀的年老棕狼從門內緩步走出，花白的眉毛下是雙銳利的褐色雙瞳。

　　儘管這匹老狼的身上沒有散發出什麼魔力波動，不過隨著他的出現，空氣中慢慢地出現一股沉悶感，讓在場的不少人都感到有股無形的威壓存在。

　　「真是一代不如一代……帝國禁衛軍竟然無法守護皇宮……」老棕狼以蒼老的語氣說道，不難聽出語氣中的不耐跟一絲絲的輕蔑：「就這樣讓匪賊輕易的侵入皇宮內殺掉了皇帝……」

　　老棕的目光掃視了一遍在場的所有人，費里斯塔帝國的禁衛軍紛紛不敢直視這匹老狼的目光，因為他們都知道這匹老狼是什麼身份。

　　而一些聯邦情報組織的探員也是迴避這匹老狼的目光，因為他們幾乎都有一種感覺，面對這匹老狼，即便人數再多，也可能完全不是對方的對手！

　　即便是王族聖城的少主鶴影‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特，他也自認沒有十足的把握可以戰勝這匹老狼，在他面前，什麼魔法、什麼刀術、什麼體術彷彿都毫無意義。

　　面對這匹老狼，鶴影似乎有種感覺，那就像是在面對自己的爺爺一樣，深不可測！

　　因為這便是費里斯塔帝國的最高戰力──護國長老，也就是所謂的大能！



待續
------------------------------
沒意外的話，今晚應該還會再有一次更新ww

而下一章應該也就是結束這第一大篇章的時候了，而後就要進入新狼月整體劇情的第二大篇章

徵角角色和越來越多的原創角色都會陸續登場囉

----------


## 漆黑之獸

每次看蒼狼寫文，都覺得寫好快呦 w
不像俺一直懶的寫 = w =
劇情也越來越高潮了 也似乎有埋下不少伏筆 w
期待你晚上的更新 >w<

----------


## 弦月

下一章就45章了呢～恭喜蒼爺>w</
蒼爺是時候該改簽名檔了（？
你的產文速度真的快到我超羨慕的……（？
這章的戰鬥場面依然超精彩的！好緊張啊！
△和Ω（咦）的戰鬥，到底誰會贏呢ww？
裘貝爾和我家下弦月又會怎麼分出勝負呢（？
期待今晚的更新！

（話說寒假我就又有空了，之前那個奇怪的企劃（？）或許可以繼續喔wwww

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

喔喔恭喜要結束第一篇章~!(原來有這樣分呀
期待晚上的更新唷OWO
然後聽大家這麼一說我覺得我發文速度有夠慢的(知道就好

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十五章：絕對打不贏！鶴影的恐懼！


　　神聖帝國皇宮的最深處，有著一座神殿，平常只有現任帝王和元老院的元老們才能進入。

　　因為這神殿內居住的是神聖帝國的最高戰力──護國聖師！

　　作為三大帝國之一，神聖帝國同樣有主力軍團，而且還是五支，此外，當然還有專門保衛皇宮的皇室禁衛軍，而護國聖師，便是和帝羅提拉帝國的護國國師、費里斯塔帝國的護國長老一樣的存在。

　　只守護帝國，不插手皇宮內的一切事宜。

　　但是和另外兩大帝國不同的是，神聖帝國的帝王皆為世襲制度，由一支名為聖狼一族的上古種族世世代代來接管王位的傳承。

　　即便如此，神聖帝國的居民依然過得安居樂業，且十分尊重、敬仰聖狼一族，因為聖狼一族便是神聖帝國強盛的關鍵！

　　第一任的族長，同時也是神聖帝國的第一任國王『艾特利亞斯‧聖羽』，更是當年一同對抗遠古魔龍的其中一位英雄！

　　其英勇事蹟流傳已久，在神聖帝國王城的中心處，還有一座他的雕像，將永生永世紀念、歌頌他的偉大事蹟。

　　而神聖帝國除了有五大主力軍團外，還有三位擁有『王之稱』的強者，其地位並不遜色於護國聖師，其中包括有『劍王』奈因哈德、『魔導王』阿米加‧凱薩以及『聖王』德洛莫爾‧聖羽！

　　德洛莫爾‧聖羽，據說原先是聖狼一族的一名血士，也就是帝王、族長的私人護衛，其地位遠高於禁衛軍，但因為其出色的神聖魔法，讓他成為了神聖帝國僅有的三王之一，甚至還有謠傳說他的實力還在劍王以及魔導王之上。

　　不過如今的聖王德洛莫爾卻是十分恭敬的單膝跪在這間神殿之內，而在他的前方，是七張高背而且作工精緻的豪華龍椅。

　　只是這些椅子上目前只做了四名狼人，毛色、年齡皆不相同，另外三張椅子則是空著的。

　　「是嗎？至聖團突擊了費里斯塔帝國的皇宮……」其中一名中年的黑狼開口說道。

　　「這是聯邦情報組織傳來的消息，想必是不會錯的。」另一名年紀老邁的灰狼回答道，他的右眼已經瞎了，剩下的左眼則是少見的墨綠色：「哈爾凱薩‧銀翊已經殞落了……」

　　「銀翊阿……真遺憾呢，他可是費里斯塔帝國近千年來不錯的一位君王。」另一名雌性，看上去約莫三十多歲的褐毛狼人開口，聲音中帶著一股莫名的磁性，而且相當輕靈，非常好聽：「發生這麼大的事情，王族聖城想必也行動了吧。」

　　「回稟伊莉莎白大人，王族聖城確實派來了近十名援軍，其中包括了我神聖帝國的劍王奈因哈德。」聖王德洛莫爾恭敬的回答道。

　　「奈因哈德阿……原來他是追隨了王族聖城的腳步……這可真是諷刺阿，因為阿米加還是不改其道路，為至聖團效力……我神聖帝國的三王如今只剩德洛莫爾你了。」另一名中老年的雄性紅毛狼人用手指敲打著桌面：「德洛莫爾，除了王族聖城行動之外，還有沒有其他消息？」

　　名為德洛莫爾的中年灰狼人點點頭，恭敬的回答：「據傳費里斯塔帝國資歷最深的護國長老離正‧薩古利斯大人已經出關了。」

　　德洛莫爾的話讓在場的四位護國聖師都神色一變，身為星羅大陸上的高層人物，他們自然是知道費里斯帝國的護國長老中有哪些大能，其中離正‧薩古利斯，便是最強大且最年長的一位護國長老。

　　「離正出手了阿，看來至聖團這次得留下許多人馬了……」此時，第五張椅子上憑空出現一名年老的白狼獸人，他身穿一件粗布衫和灰色短褲，赤著雙腳，下巴上留著花白的鬍鬚：「不過真不知道至聖團這次有誰在場，竟然能讓離正親自出手……」

　　「孫兒不知。」德洛莫爾先是起身對著這名白狼人行了一禮，隨後才繼續說道：「諸位大人，要是沒有其他事情的話，在下想先告退了。」

　　「好、好……你去忙吧。」那名白狼獸人和藹地笑了笑，接著等待德洛莫爾離開後，對著另外四位護國聖師道：「老夫要出去會會離正一趟，帝國就交給你們幾位了。」

　　「哼，一出現便是往外跑……」灰狼護國聖師冷哼道，隨後身形一晃，憑空消失在椅子上。

　　「老夫去去就回，告辭。」白狼獸人苦澀一笑，身影漸漸變淡，而另外三名護國聖師也是先後離開神殿大廳，很快的，整個大廳又恢復以往的平靜。

　　與此同時，費里塔帝國皇宮中庭通往上朝宮殿的階梯上，護國長老離正‧薩古利斯的身影正傲立在這，一雙銳利的褐色瞳孔注視著在場的所有人。

　　「現在……至聖團的各位，換我來當諸位的對手。」離正用平靜的語氣說道，渾身上下幾乎沒有絲毫的魔力波動，但空氣中那股沉悶感卻越來越明顯。

　　隨後，不知道是哪名至聖團成員大喊了一聲：「殺了他！」

　　緊接著，就有十多名手持各種武器的至聖團成員蜂擁而上，殺向了費里斯塔帝國的護國長老離正，而野魂、軍備大臣達爾文斯、外交大臣克莉絲蒂娜也再度指揮著自己的下屬，去牽制那些至聖團的成員。

　　戰鬥，再度爆發！

　　「該說勇氣可嘉，還是愚蠢至極……」離正的目光鎖定最前方的一名手持圓月彎刀的灰龍獸人，這是風龍一族的成員，展開的龍翼上有著一些黑色的圖騰，那是經過遠古魔龍之血洗禮，但卻未洗禮成功而留下，不過儘管沒有成功，可是提升的實力也是非同小可！

　　圓月彎刀帶著驚人的氣勢、凌厲的風刃，從上往下斬下，目標直指老棕狼的眉心，這名風龍族龍人鐵了心要一刀劈死離正！

　　不過下一秒，驚人的一幕卻發生了！

　　風龍人的身影在離正的前方落地，仍然保持著雙手持刀斬下的姿勢，但是他的刀卻沒有傷到老棕狼一分一毫，緊接著，一道道鮮血從他身上噴灑而出，染紅了階梯和周遭的地板，甚至是大門兩旁的柱子。

　　唯獨離正周遭的一定範圍內，沒有濺到血跡，或者說，噴濺的血跡都被某種無形的東西給撕碎。

　　這樣的一幕驚住了在場不少的人，尤其是那些想要上前攻擊離正的至聖團成員，皆是紛紛停下了腳步，再也不敢上前。

　　而費里斯塔帝國的禁衛軍們則是滿臉的尊敬以及崇拜，因為他們之中幾乎沒有人見過護國長老，今天卻見到了其中經歷最深、最強大的一位！

　　「那是和爺爺同樣的力量……也就是『領域』……」鶴影嚥了一口口水，握住武士刀的手微微發抖，他的感覺果然沒有錯，面對離正‧薩古利斯，就像是在面對自己的爺爺一樣，同樣的高不可攀！

　　以他為中心的直徑十公尺內的範圍內，皆是他的領域的籠罩範圍，一旦實力不足的人踏入其中，就會被無形的狂暴刀氣撕碎！

　　「哼，不要裝神弄鬼了！讓你嘗嘗本大爺的超凡聖槍！」鶴影的對手，黑龍費南德突然轉身持槍衝向了離正，雙翼拍動之下，速度相當驚人，而他手中的長槍也籠罩著一層銀黑色的光芒，那是超凡之力！

　　「果然是超凡入聖之術……」離正的雙瞳中劃過一抹精芒，身上開始慢慢出現一股凌厲的氣息和一絲絲些許的魔力波動，伴隨而至，空氣中的沉悶感再度加重，已經有一些實力較弱的人慢慢地退出中庭。

　　費南德成功進入了離正的領域內，仗著龍鱗的強大防禦力、足夠深厚的魔力以及身上的盔甲，他抵抗住了領域內的無形刀氣。

　　「狂龍破山擊！」費南德的長槍在雙手手掌中高速旋轉，化為一條銀色蒼龍，爆發出無以倫比的恐怖威勢，一擊擊穿虛空，長槍勢如破竹的轟向了老棕狼。

　　實力不足、魔力不夠的人踏入領域會被刀氣撕碎，反之，如果實力強悍、魔力夠深厚，的確可以抵禦領域內的刀氣。

　　離正背上的其中一把武士刀，從刀鞘內飛出，在空中盤旋一圈後，橫擋在他的前方，準備接下費南德的長槍。

　　轟！

　　長槍跟武士刀相碰，爆發出無與倫比的恐怖氣息，不少人皆是一退再退，即便是十二盾成員也絲毫不敢大意，因為這些爆出的氣息，多半都是離正的凌厲刀氣跟魔力。

　　隨後，擋下長槍的武士刀猛烈一震，盪開了費南德的武器，震退了他，而老棕狼也一口咬住武士刀的刀柄，身體壓低，後腿出力，往前一撲，口中的武士刀刀身上出現了一層銳利無比的刀芒，同時還有一股可怕的殺意湧現而出。

　　「費南德！快退！」阿米加‧凱薩出聲喊道，他毫不猶豫地認為以費南德的實力根本無法和費里斯塔帝國的最強護國長老對抗，因此他除了出聲要黑龍撤退之外，還讓幾名至聖團榮耀騎士團的成員來拖住戴爾塔，自己隔空一爪拍出，一道巨大的龍爪在上空凝聚而出，重重拍向薩古利斯。

　　「裘貝爾、野魂還有費里斯塔帝國的大臣，帶著你們的人全部撤退，全部退出中庭！」鶴影也是神色一變，他打從心裡衍生而出了畏懼，對於絕世大能的畏懼，所以他毫不猶豫地下令撤退，因為他深刻明白自己根本連這護國長老的一擊都接不下。

　　絕對戰勝不了！一開打就只有被斬殺的下場！

　　費南德飛速後退，但令他震驚的是，離正竟然已經來到他的面前，無視於空中拍下的巨大龍爪，背上的第二把武士刀出鞘，籠罩在一團刀芒內，直接衝向了巨大龍爪，和龍爪激烈的碰撞著。

　　「竟然敢侵門踏戶的在本王的費里斯塔帝國撒野，那就必須做好死亡的覺悟。」冷酷的嗓音在費南德的耳邊響起，讓黑龍人渾身上下冷汗直冒，感到到了死亡的威脅！

　　在死亡的陰影籠罩下，費南德爆發出全力，渾身上下魔力激盪，同時還現出了巨龍本體，雙手龍爪上閃著森森寒芒，超凡之力覆蓋在長槍上頭。

　　「蒼龍……崩天擊！」費南德全力出手，最強的絕招施展開來，這一刻，費難得的全身上下都出現銀色的火焰，彷彿一尊炎之戰神一般和手中的銀色長槍融為一體，夾帶著無盡毀滅威勢殺出，彷彿要將天地都給震碎一般！

　　面對費南德拚盡全力的一擊，離正卻仍然是雲淡風輕，沒有絲毫驚慌和凝重之色，依然是一臉的殺氣騰騰，口中的武士刀身上出現了更濃郁的白色刀芒，而後，又是一股魔力從他身上湧現而出，浩瀚如海，無邊無際！

　　但已經退到一旁觀戰的鶴影卻有一種感覺，這似乎還不是這名護國長老的全力！

　　「無名天地訣……」離正低聲呢喃，但周遭不少人卻隱約聽見同樣的嗓音在虛空中傳出，帶著一股遠古洪荒的氣息和一種莫名的韻味。

　　當雙方的身影交錯的同時，一道極度催燦的白色刀芒，彷彿要撕開蒼天一樣，帶著驚人的凌厲衝天而起！

　　「一刀斬天罡。」


待續
-----------------------------------
TO野魂：
嗯，蒼爺我的確是這樣分XD

就像一些小說會第幾卷、第幾卷這樣

TO弦月：
簽名檔不知道怎樣，都改不過來w

有空再來研究，至於勝負嗎~

就等下一章囉

(那個奇怪的企劃當然可以繼續WWWW

TO漆黑：
恩，劇情即將慢慢進入高潮，第二大篇章開始，蒼爺我會盡量減少武戲，多增加些文戲~

伏筆的部分，也埋了一些，但有部分伏筆應該也都解答了一二了~

總之感謝各位的支持~

最後，下一次的更新可能會相隔的久一點喔，還請各位耐心等待。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十六章：新的開始


　　天魔曆８３５７年──

　　自從費里斯塔帝國皇宮一役後，已經過了五年的時間，費里斯塔帝國皇宮近乎完成了百分八十的重建工作。

　　哈爾凱薩‧銀翊的葬禮也已經舉行完畢，全國無數居民皆是一同出席哀弔，而另外兩大帝國的現任帝王也是親自出席，而整個費里斯塔帝國的聯盟，每座城市皆是降半旗哀弔。

　　當年的一戰，在費里斯塔帝國護國長老離正‧薩古利斯的出手下，至聖團死傷慘重，前海爾學院院長安格拉特及其帶領的二十人小隊紛紛葬送在離正的刀下。

　　盧里奇以及亞里克等多名聖影騎士團成員傷重撤退，其中費南德當場殞落，洗禮之後的得到的遠古魔龍之力在離正面前形同虛設，被一刀秒殺。

　　緊接著，至聖團成員撤退之時，神聖帝國護國聖師沃夫特‧聖羽的降臨又讓他們雪上加霜，榮耀騎士團成員近乎戰死，帶來的人馬損失超過三分之一。

　　最終，要不是至聖團那神秘的團長出手，只怕至聖團成員的損失還會更多，但在兩名堪比天魔居城長老級別的同等大能的出手下，雙方以兩敗俱傷的方式收場，至聖團成員成功退走，同時還帶走了費里斯塔帝國研發出來的戰爭兵器『破軍魔砲』的設計圖。

　　這是一種非常強大的戰爭兵器，適合用於大規模作戰中，只要以魔力水晶裝填，就能發射出強大的魔力砲彈，而且射程極長，主要是用來摧毀城牆和守城用的魔法塔，而對於士兵的殺傷力又更驚人了。

　　為此，三大帝國和聯邦情報組織的高層再度召開了緊急會議，各國的警戒等級皆是提升到第一級，嚴格審查所有進出城內的人，嚴防至聖團成員再度滲入
各個城市，並且強力追查設計圖的下落。

　　緊急會議一連開了三個星期的時間，期間，鶴影、傑拉爾和雪月三人皆是全程參加，而十二盾成員則是有裘貝爾和戴爾塔出席，甚至，在會議倒數的前三天，現任天魔居城城主影月‧鴻‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特也是親自駕臨，讓全場為之轟動。

　　會議結束後，各國的高層人員紛紛離去，鶴影等人和兩名十二盾成員也隨著影月返回了天魔居城。

　　在這五年期間，各國的頭條新聞皆是費里斯塔帝國的一戰的情況，其中哈爾凱薩‧銀翊的殞落更是被大肆報導，除此之外，星羅大陸的居民也再度體會到至聖團當年的可怕，竟然能輕易地闖入費里斯塔帝國內將帝王給暗殺掉。

　　整個星羅大陸又陷入了一片風聲鶴唳之中，無數人皆在猜想，下一個被襲擊的地點會是哪裡？又有誰會被暗殺？

　　但儘管如此，王族聖城的部隊『斯普薩斯十二』的驚人戰力也是一再被提及，其中幾位知名的強者，如神聖帝國的『劍王』奈因哈德、帝羅提拉帝國的『法聖』戴爾塔、九尾天狐族族長『天狐』阿萊克斯，還有儘管年輕，但實力同樣不凡的『焰貓』拉斐爾、『東將軍』裘貝爾以及『貪狼』斯冰菊。

　　六人的強悍實力成為了無數年輕獸的目標，而剩餘的六名十二盾成員的神秘性也讓許多獸不斷猜測會是哪些強者。

　　天魔居城長老殿後方花園內的涼亭下，一身金邊白袍的蒼煌正站在這邊，望著前方的花海，神色平靜，但又似乎在思考著什麼，一雙天藍色的雙瞳仍然相當深邃。

　　這時，有腳步聲從蒼煌後方傳來，但他仍然保持著原先的姿勢，似乎早已知道來者是誰。

　　「歡迎你們，離正大人、沃夫特大人。」蒼煌在腳步聲踏入涼亭內時轉過身來說道，在他面前的便是費里斯塔帝國的護國長老離正以及神聖帝國的護國聖師沃夫特，兩名當初在皇宮力戰至聖團團長的大能。

　　離正仍然是以獸形行動，穿著的還是那件灰色立領軍袍，背上同樣揹著那三把武士刀，至於沃夫特，則是穿著一件短袖粗布衫和灰色短褲，赤裸著雙腳，儘管他看上去蒼老，但一身肌肉線條還是相當不錯。

　　「蒼煌城主，不，現在是長老了，真是好久不見了。」沃夫特率先說道，語氣一派輕鬆，而他也在涼亭內找地方坐下，直接拿起桌上那壺泡好的熱茶給自己倒了一杯，喝了幾口：「好茶，這是我國境內產出的最高等的茶葉吧？」

　　「是的，神聖帝國北方境內的上品雪蓮茶。」蒼煌說道，隨後在兩名強者的對面坐下，先是對著離正說道：「離正大人，貴國發生的事情我很遺憾，但願貴國今日開始已經逐漸走回正軌。」

　　「新任帝王將在三個月後選出，其餘的一切，在幾位大臣的處理下，已經完成了大半部分。」蒼老的棕狼離正緩緩地說道，隨後目光一凝：「蒼煌，有至聖團的最新情報嗎？」

　　蒼煌搖搖頭，回答道：「至聖團在這五年內彷彿銷聲匿跡的一般，即便是聯邦情報組織也調查不出任何頭緒，但你我都知道，這只是另一次的暴風雨前的寧靜，破軍魔砲一旦被他們開發出來，那將迎來再一次的災難。」

　　離正和沃夫特皆是點頭同意，破軍魔砲的威力如何，他們自然是相當清楚，尤其是身為費里斯塔帝國的護國長老，沒有人比他更加了解破軍魔砲。

　　在蒼煌和兩位護國長老一級的大能商討著事情的同時，天魔居城的城主殿，鶴影正百般無聊的翻著手上的厚重典籍，至於傑拉爾和雪月則是在一旁下著棋，現任城主影月則是在辦公桌後方批改著文件。

　　「老爸，所以爺爺正在和兩位護國長老級的前輩談話？」鶴影問著坐在辦公桌後方的影月。

　　「正是如此，但長老要你在這等待，直到談話結束為止。」影月一面低頭審閱著文件，一面回答：「我想談話應該不會太久。」

　　「請問，離正大人在成為護國長老前是負責什麼職位？」雪月在此時開口問道，身為當時在場的人，她自然也見到了離正的手段。

　　聞言，影月抬起頭來看著雪月一眼，將手中批改的文件放到一旁的架子上，隨後開口：「離正大人是白夜長老那一輩的人物，是三大帝國之中，少數獲得鐵血軍魂勳章的人，能獲得這個勳章的，三大帝國千萬年下來，不過只有十八位。」

　　「每一位獲得鐵血軍魂勳章的人，幾乎都是在戰場上有著豐功偉業的人，以離正大人為例，他當年是費里斯塔帝國最年輕且最出色的一位高階將軍，而據我所知，他是一名孤兒，雙親在戰爭中死去。」

　　這時，城主室的門被推開，一身白袍的白夜長老邁步走了進來，影月和鶴影等人也隨之行禮，老白狼也擺擺手示意免禮。

　　「剩下的還是由我來說吧。」白夜開口說道，在鶴影的對面坐了下來：「離正算是我的一位好友，當年他擔任費里斯塔帝國的帝王時，便是由我親自冊封的，也就是說，離正不僅擁有最出色的將軍資歷，還擁有不錯的帝王資歷，他在任的期間，費里斯塔帝國的聯盟國家數整整增加了七個之多。」

　　「也就是說，離正‧薩古利斯是費里斯塔帝國的其中一任帝王，也是唯一一位從將軍出身的帝王。」白夜繼續開口說道：「此外，費里斯塔帝國的高層間還流傳著一個關於離正的稱號……」

　　「那幾乎是最榮耀、最受人尊重的稱謂──『太祖皇帝』。」


待續
-------------------------------
雖然在上一章的結尾提到，第二大篇章的更新會相隔久一點

但考量到蒼爺我之後的工作會很忙，所以還是先更新囉~

那，新狼月從第四十六章開始，正式邁入整體劇情的第二大篇章，將會更深入至聖團的歷史、三大帝國之間、眾多角色之間的恩怨情仇

雪月的真正目的也會慢慢地揭露開來，至於投稿來的角色，當年在表格上註明：可接受任何異常狀態或便當的讀者們

可要做好心理準備囉=W=((被打

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

耶耶看完最後一句話我的精神就來啦!!!(暴走(有病(#
我渴望著便當!!!
是說第二篇章完了就沒了嗎
還是有第三篇章呢OWO?
(目前只當個支持者而沒在更新的欠打伊默在此留言(?

----------


## 弦月

居然已經過了五年了嗎wwwwww
所以說勝負呢（？
還有我們現在幾歲啦wwwww
好期待好期待好期待好期待好期待呀！！（爆炸
感覺就會超精彩的！>w<//
蒼爺加油OwO/
祝靈感源源不絕喔～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十七章：十星傭兵團


　　在白夜的解說下，鶴影等人也漸漸明白的離正的一些過往，也越來越尊敬這名久經戰場，卻又能將一個帝國治理好的老將。

　　這便是『太祖皇帝』─離正‧薩古利斯！

　　這裡的太祖皇帝，並非指開國皇帝，而是只有非常少數對帝國有著巨大貢獻的帝王才能擁有的尊稱，神聖帝國、帝羅提拉帝國之內，也有幾名帝王擁有此尊稱，無一例外，皆是舉世大能。

　　隨後，眾人又聊了幾分鐘，城主辦公室的房門再度被推開，一身金邊白袍的蒼煌走了進來，鶴影等人隨即起身行禮。

　　「爺爺。」鶴影說道，語氣中充滿了恭敬，而蒼煌也擺手示意他們坐下。

　　「離正他們回去了？」白夜望著蒼煌問道。

　　「事情談完就走了，畢竟帝國需要他們的坐鎮。」蒼煌找了個位置坐下，隨後開口：「我就稍微長話短說一些，鶴影，這一次又要麻煩你們三人下去星羅大陸一段時間了。」

　　「爺爺請說。」鶴影回答。

　　「我想你們都知道帝羅提拉帝國吧？它是個很特殊的帝國，他們的君王是由國內的三大家族輪流擔任，每一位帝王可以在位一千年。」蒼煌緩緩地解釋道，語氣相當平靜且緩慢：「境內共有三大家族，分別是戰狼一族的巴里摩爾家族、光龍一族的伊修瑞德家族、勾陳熊族的里奧羅斯家族，如今的帝羅提拉帝國，輪到了伊修瑞德家族執政。」

　　「長老大人是要我們去帝羅提拉帝國嗎？」雪月開口。

　　「沒錯，這一次你們會以留學生的身分進入帝羅提拉帝國的皇家學院內就讀，至於具體的任務細節，影月稍後會將資料給你們。」蒼煌微微點頭，然後口氣變得相當嚴肅：「鶴影，這一次任務非常重要，我要你收斂收斂，不要讓偽裝失效了。」

　　鶴影點點頭，對於爺爺的話，他幾乎是不敢有絲毫遲疑。

　　「三天後會準備好一切的文件，你們這三天就好好準備跟休息吧。」蒼煌說完後便起身準備離去，臨走前還不忘對影月交代了一些事情，而後者也是連連點頭，開始著手處理起來。

　　隨後，蒼煌便離開了城主辦公室，返回長老殿去，這讓鶴影不由得有些無奈：「爺爺還是一樣沒什麼變呢……」

　　「蒼煌將星羅大陸跟居城的安危看得相當重要，會有這樣的行事作風也是正常，小鶴影就不用太過在意了。」白夜笑呵呵地說道：「你是他的孫子，你在他心中的地位也是非常前面，無須太過在意。」

　　安撫鶴影幾句後，白夜也隨即離開，留下了影月以及鶴影三人組，而影月也先將帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院的資料給了鶴影三人。

　　「還有學院制服阿，果真是皇家學院。」鶴影望著資料上的制服款式，眉頭輕皺：「我可不太愛穿制服……」

　　至於傑拉爾則是毫無表情，似乎習以為常，他瀏覽著手中的資料，而坐在他身旁的雪月則是開口：「鶴影先生看上去也不像是『乖學生』一類。」

　　鶴影聞言，輕笑道：「學術成績這塊或許不是，但實戰測驗可就是了，至於傑拉爾嘛……他可是當之無愧的模範好學生喔。」

　　隨後，鶴影三人組也離開了影月的辦公室，回到了他們的房間內休息和準備一切，帝羅提拉帝國一行，儘管還尚未知道任務的目的，但鶴影卻有一絲絲的期待。

　　與此同時，星羅大陸西南方一處山脈下的一座中型城堡內，此時卻是煙火瀰漫，城牆崩塌了不少，守城用的魔法塔也倒塌了數座，由高級百煉鋼鐵打造的城門更是整個解體，化為碎塊。

　　從裡面城堡上高掛著、正隨風飄揚的旗幟可以看出，這是十星傭兵團──艾菲爾傭兵團所擁有的一處據點。

　　不過如今這個據點已經化為戰場，四名『斯普薩斯十二盾』的成員攻陷了這裡，原因無他，艾菲爾傭兵團和至聖團勾結，假藉各種任務之名，暗中給至聖團提供情報和戰備物資。

　　為此，經過王族聖城、聯邦情報組織的多重確認後，由居城派出了三名十二盾成員，配合聯邦情報組織的新成立的部隊『赤鋒軍』旗下的一支十人部隊來一同突襲這個據點。

　　赤鋒軍的選拔過程更加的嚴格，最低的要求必須是擁有十年資歷以上的七星探員，或者是六年資歷以上的八星探員，此外還必須擁有至少兩種的屬性遁術。

　　此外，七星探員必須至少完成六項超A級任務；八星探員則是至少要完成八項超A級任務以及兩項S級任務。

　　在如此高要求的篩選條件下，赤鋒軍的成員僅僅只有五十名，分為了五支小隊，每支小隊一共十人，擁有一名隊長以及副隊長。

　　這次跟隨十二盾成員出來的小隊是第三小隊，隊長便是剛從八星探員升格為九星探員的野魂，由於她在五年前的費里斯塔帝國事件中表現出色，因此特別被選拔為隊長。

　　但即便如此，野魂仍然收到裘貝爾的命令，作為支援的命令，不主動出擊，只要負責攔截想要趁亂逃脫的傭兵即可。

　　儘管在五年前已經見識過六名十二盾成員的強大戰力，但如今再度見到，卻仍然讓野魂相當震撼，而她身後的一些參與過費里斯塔帝國事件的小隊隊員也是同樣的感覺，那是一種只能仰望對方的感覺。

　　此次領軍的依舊是十二盾的領隊──『東將軍』裘貝爾，他的穿著依舊沒有多大改變，只是他的左手無名指上多了一枚銀製戒指，上頭沒有任何多餘的寶石之類的裝置，只有一串神秘玄奧的黑色符文。

　　裘貝爾在此任務中並未出手，反倒是隨行的『貪狼』斯冰菊、『戰武皇』蘭特莉絲以及『極冰帝』斯萊茵先後多次出手。

　　在三名十二盾成員的圍攻下，艾菲爾傭兵團全員節節敗退，死傷超過一半的人馬。

　　「妳、妳究竟是誰？為何我從未在帝羅提拉帝國中聽說過妳！」艾菲爾傭兵團的副團長，一名身材魁武的火龍族龍人說道，他手中的長槍已經碎裂，身上的盔甲也有許多裂痕，並沾染了一些鮮血。

　　「這你就不用多費心思了，只要乖乖的投降就好，不然會受到更多的皮肉傷喔。」作為火龍人的對手，十二盾中少數的雌性成員，『戰女皇』蘭特莉絲輕笑道，她的右手中握著一把形似武士刀，卻又更長一些、更寬一點並有著護手的戰刀。

　　「那麼，在十秒鐘後，讓我聽聽你的答案吧。」黑豹蘭特莉絲笑道。


待續
--------------------------------------
to弦月：
過五年當然就是老五歲啦

至於當初的勝負，接續的章節會慢慢揭曉WWW

TO野魂：

按照蒼爺我的安排，的確是會有第三篇章

所以可以好好期待啦，不過依目前的工作繁忙度，未來的更新間隔時間還是有可能會拉長便是~

要領便當呀？要有心理準備喔。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

所以呢，我老了五歲(嘎?
不過升上九星探員了呢而且還是隊長OWO/
滿好奇學院的制服長什麼樣子WW
好啦那麼期待更新喔

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十八章：新的長劍


　　艾菲爾傭兵團的據點內，此刻已經是如同廢墟一般，戰火紛飛，四處都是碎石瓦礫，而在最中央，將近五十名傭兵已經被俘虜，雙爪放在後腦上跪地，等待著聯邦情報組織的押送部隊前來。

　　在另一邊，一頭巨大的火龍渾身是傷地趴在地板上，有出氣沒進氣，奄奄一息，他的一邊翅膀已經被斬斷一半，胸膛上有一道可怕的刀疤。

　　十二盾成員『戰女皇』蘭特莉絲將自己的戰刀扛在肩膀上，站在火龍的巨大頭顱前，神色平靜：「你真是個盡忠的戰士，只可惜選錯效忠對象了……」

　　「我的團長對我有恩在先……我定不會辜負他……但這一次，是你們贏了……」火龍喘著氣說道，口中有鮮血不停流出：「至聖團……至聖團以團長的家人和我們所有人威脅團長……算我拜託妳……救救我們的團長……」

　　「這沒問題，但你得先告訴我破軍魔砲的試作品跟設計圖在哪？」黑豹蘭特莉絲點點頭問道，同樣身為帝羅提拉帝國的居民，她也不想下太多殺手，剛剛的戰鬥中，她已經有刻意留手了，但龐大的實力差距還是造成許多傭兵身死。

　　「試作品已經被運走，運往了東邊……但我不知道詳細位置……至於設計圖……」火龍虛弱的開口：「設計圖被另一位至聖團的成員拿走了……我只知道他是名老狼人……據我所知，他似乎是神聖……」

　　就在這時，一道黑光一閃而過，直接射入了火龍人的心臟，一擊斃命，這讓蘭特莉絲的神色間閃過一抹驚訝，右手舉刀朝著黑光射來的方便揮刀，一道無形的驚人刀氣呼嘯而出，將右方的城牆整個斬裂。

　　緊接著，一道渾身都籠罩在黑衣內一名獸人出現，周遭有黑光籠罩，但隱約還是可以看出，那一名中年的黑獅獸人，連帽披風下是雙冷酷無情的紅色雙瞳。

　　蘭特莉絲雙眼劃過一抹寒芒，一躍而上，殺向了黑獅獸人，但後者只是射出一連串的黑色光芒，便抽身急退，他的任務很明顯，就是殺人滅口，避免情報洩漏！

　　當黑獅獸人拉開十公尺的距離後，一道紫色閃電憑空落下，伴隨著勢磅礡的魔力波動以及可怕的威壓，裘貝爾出手了！

　　不過這名殺手卻也不是省油的燈，一個魔法卷軸從袖口內滑出，拉開，直接爆散出一團黑光，他的身影也隨即消失的無影無蹤，已經透過魔法離開了這邊，紫色閃電也失去了目標，劈在了城牆上，又造成一截城牆整個崩塌。

　　「嘖，被他逃了。」蘭特莉絲擊潰了所有黑光，落在了裘貝爾的身旁說道，而銀狼人只是微微點頭：「我們走吧，剩下來的交給聯邦情報組織處理……」

　　「你知道那個殺手是誰？」蘭特莉絲問道。

　　「本狼知道喔！那是聯邦情報組織十大通緝目標之一，排名第七，伊爾律。」回答黑豹的不是裘貝爾，而是黑白狼斯冰菊：「他擅長的就是暗殺，他曾經在星羅大陸各地接取暗殺委託，聯邦情報組織追查了他至少有三十年了。」

　　裘貝爾點點頭，隨後還是開口：「事已至此，多說無益了，走吧。」

　　話音落下，裘貝爾揚手攤開一張魔法卷軸，在空中製造出了一道閃著銀光的空間傳送門，那是返回天魔居城的單向傳送門。

　　至於蘭特莉絲，則是走到火龍的屍體前，從身上的衣服內拿出一個藍色玫瑰徽章，放在火龍的頭顱前：「以吾輩戰天豹族之名，願你安息，偉大的戰士之魂，回歸戰神的懷抱中吧……」

　　做完這件事後，蘭特莉絲又對著一名聯邦情報組織的指揮官說了幾句話，隨後也踏入了傳送門內，就這樣和其他十二盾成員返回了天魔居城之中，留下了準備押送罪犯的聯邦組織探員以及帝羅提拉帝國的增援部隊。

　　與此同時，天魔居城內東邊的城區，身穿白色大衣，左爪食指帶著一枚銀色指環的『天劍』奈因哈德正走在街道上，兩旁則是各式各樣的店家，這東城區，似乎是天魔居城的商店街，有一些從星羅大陸下上來的商獸在賣著各式各樣的商品。

　　東城區的最角落，有一間不怎麼起眼的鐵匠鋪，店面大概是兩間店的寬度，裏頭有一名中年的銀毛天魔狼族族狼在裏頭鑄劍。

　　這名天魔狼族身穿短背心，赤裸著上身，下半身也只穿著一件黑色短褲，一身肌肉相當結實，右手中握著鐵鎚，在鐵砧上敲打著那塊赤紅的鐵塊。

　　奈因哈德緩緩走進了店哩，銀狼人也停下了敲打的工作：「若是劍王大人要找師傅，那他此時正在長老殿內。」

　　「在長老殿內？」奈因哈德輕輕皺眉，隨後還是轉身離去。

　　很快的，奈因哈德便來到了城主殿後方的長老殿，在大門口，他恰好碰到了蒼煌以及一位看上去比長老還要年長一些的老年灰狼獸人。

　　這名灰狼獸人的眉毛跟鬍鬚都有些花白，但還是能看到一些灰色，身上穿著一件粗布衫、黑色長褲，腳下則是一雙草鞋，戴著方形無框的老花眼鏡，雙瞳則是金色。

　　「奈因哈德……」蒼煌率先看到奈因哈德。

　　「長老、狼老。」奈因哈德也是微微點頭行禮，隨後開口：「狼老，我需要我上次委託的那把長劍，想必已經鑄造好了吧？」

　　被稱為狼老的灰狼獸人微微點頭，從空間戒指內拿出一柄中規中矩的帶鞘長劍遞給了奈因哈德：「這是你委託我鑄造的第幾把劍了？第六還是第七？」

　　「我想是第七把劍。」奈因哈德接過長劍，微微拔出一小段，仔細審視著劍身，隨後將其插回劍鞘內：「您鑄造的劍還是一樣完美，真不愧是天魔居城的第一鑄造大師。」

　　聽到奈因哈德的讚美，狼老倒是眉頭輕皺，在老花眼鏡後方的金色雙瞳閃爍著精芒：「多謝你的讚美，那你現在需要委託第八把劍嗎？你真的打算練成那門劍道？」

　　「麻煩狼老了，這是造劍所需的材料。」奈因哈德點頭，拋了一個空間戒指給狼老，隨後說道：「我的劍道之路已經明瞭，自然需要走到最後。」

　　「奈因哈德，今天要開會，記得早些回來。」蒼煌在此時開口說道。

　　奈因哈德的目光望向了蒼煌，許久，才緩緩開口：「我自會遵守時間，反倒是長老，你還是盡量少使用那把血犽劍吧，雖然那是狼老替你妻子鑄造的劍，但你並不適合使用那把劍。」

　　說完，奈因哈德便轉身離去，留下了蒼煌和狼老。

　　狼老輕嘆了口氣，稍微檢查了奈因哈得給的空間戒指內的材料，隨後便將它收入自己的空間戒指內：「蒼煌，我該說你挑了一些麻煩的傢伙進城來嗎？」

　　「為了居城和星羅大陸，我們需要他們的力量，需要十二盾的力量。」蒼煌微微點頭，接著說道：「麻煩你跑一趟了，接下來我要去先祖殿一段時間。」

　　「沒什麼，只是幫你解開劍的封印罷了，小事一樁。」狼老輕笑，隨後也走下階梯離開，準備返回他的鐵匠鋪去，至於蒼煌則是走到一旁的先祖殿內。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四十九章：十二盾齊聚


　　天魔居城城主殿上方的一處會議室，這間會議室平常不會動用，只有發生非常重大的事情或者是有三大帝國高層人物來訪時才會使用。

　　這間會議室的格局非常寬大，而且大概有兩層樓高，用六根潔白無瑕的大理石柱子撐住，是圓形的會議室，中間有張大圓桌，最多可以容納約莫三十人坐在桌邊，桌子中間上方則是一座水晶吊燈。

　　不過今天，這張圓桌的四周，只擺放了十三張高背椅子，其中一張擺在最裡面，另外十二張則是分為左右兩邊各六張，會議室門進來的左手邊，放了一張小茶几，上面有一壺泡好的熱茶跟一些杯具。

　　天魔居城第四任城主，現為天魔居城長老的蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特，身穿一件金邊白袍，戴著半月型無框的老花眼鏡，坐在了最裡面的那張高背椅子上，神色平靜，藍色的雙瞳中閃著睿智的光芒。

　　而在他的面前，十二張高背椅子上，此時全都坐滿了！

　　蒼煌的右手邊，也在場唯一一位桌上有擺著資料的人，斯普薩斯十二盾『東將軍』青龍之裘貝爾，隨後則是『焰貓』朱雀之拉斐爾、『虎帝』白虎之戴爾塔、『極冰帝』玄武之斯萊茵、『戰女皇』蘭特莉絲，以及一名穿著龐克風格紫色衣服的深灰色毛髮的青少年狼人。

　　至於另一邊的六位獸，則是『天狐』阿萊克斯、『嵐之皇』愛福隆、『天劍』奈因哈德、『貪狼』斯冰菊、『聖皇』艾爾帕諾，一名中年的聖龍一族龍人，有著一雙金色瞳孔，銀白色的鱗片，身穿一件白色長大衣。

　　最後，還有一名同樣是中年的紅瞳黑狼獸人，他身穿一件灰色立領大衣，領子和袖口處則為紅色，脖子上戴著一條金項鍊，身穿黑色長褲，右腰上還掛著一條銀色鍊子，左手放在桌上撐著臉頰，一副懶洋洋的模樣。

　　除了蒼煌之外的十二人，便是天魔居城中令人仰望的部隊──『斯普薩斯十二盾』。

　　十二名成員，終於齊聚一堂！

　　「全員都到齊了……很好。」蒼煌的目光掃視了遍在場的十二位強者，微微點頭，繼續開口：「我想各位應該都知道為何突然召集各位了……」

　　「嗯……總之又是麻煩的差事吧？」那名深灰色毛髮的青年狼人些許不耐的說道。

　　「別這麼說，尥廷，說好要聽從我的命令的。」蒼煌微微一笑，隨後繼續開口：「至聖團已經擁有足以和三大帝國、聯邦情報組織以及我們對抗的實力了，他們捲土重來了，擁有的是超凡入聖的全新力量以及遠古魔龍奈摩爾之血。」

　　十二盾中僅有少數人神色有些許變化，但其他人依舊是維持原來的神情，尥廷則是開口：「那當然，我的心情和行動是兩碼子事，只要有命令或者有強者，再麻煩我也會做。」

　　「遵從長老的命令，守護居城，抵禦外敵，這便是十二盾的責任。」裘貝爾在此時淡淡地說道，不過拉斐爾也隨即開口：「總之，就聽從長老和裘貝爾的指揮囉。」

　　「本狼理解！只要有任務，本王都會妥善完成的！」帶著金框眼鏡的黑白狼斯冰菊舉爪說道。

　　「在那之前，還請諸位稍安勿躁，讓長老把話說完吧？」年邁的戴爾塔徐徐地開口說道，隨後望向了蒼煌：「長老，我們可都是做好了準備。」

　　蒼煌點頭，繼續開口：「自從五年前的費里斯塔帝國事件後，三大帝國已經進入了一級戒備，聯邦情報組織探員傾巢而出，吾等天魔居城也將進入戰備狀態……目標是至聖團以及血狼族。」

　　「血狼族……真令人期待……」有著一身銀色鱗片，穿著白色大衣的艾爾帕諾臉上露出一絲玩味的笑容。

　　「至聖團的歷史相當悠久，和天魔居城相比絲毫不遜色，而且最重要的是，他們的成員為數眾多，各族、各國、各部落，甚至聯邦情報組織中都有可能有他們的成員，這和當初的至聖團相當不同。」蒼煌繼續開口：「至聖團旗下擁有三支主力軍團，榮耀騎士團、聖十字軍團、至聖騎士團，此外，還擁有幾支新的部隊，但尚未掌控，初步分析，應該是暗殺部隊、後援部隊，其中最重要的便是名為聖影騎士團的部隊，這部隊的人數未定，但全員皆擁有『超凡入聖』之力，單兵戰力堪比在場的諸位。」

　　聞言，十二盾成員所有人的目光終於匯聚到蒼煌的身上，而他也繼續開口：「在場已經有人和聖影騎士團的成員交手，希望諸位不要輕敵。」

　　「不過只是一群小丑……」劍王奈因哈德冷哼一聲。

　　「不能大意，即便是魔導王阿米加，也才排在聖影騎士團的第三位而已，而且他還是擁有『入聖聖法』之力以及空間魔法。」戴爾塔再度開口說道，身為阿米加的舊友，他相當明白阿米加的實力：「也就是說，還有兩位的實力在他之上，甚至會有更多。」

　　「戴爾塔大人說得挺對的。」拉斐爾附和道，但奈因哈德似乎豪不在意。

　　「有幾位擁有入聖之力？」九尾天狐阿萊克斯問著蒼煌。

　　「未知，初步認定，至少有十位，對應第一到第十位聖影騎士團成員。」蒼煌回答道，「目前，諸位的工作和搭檔不變，繼續維持在各自的崗位上，但要比之前更加謹慎萬分，戰爭已經開打了。」

　　與此同時，星羅大陸海外的一處無人島嶼上，有幾座高聳入雲且連在一起的山脈，上頭有一處隱密的洞穴，在這洞穴的地下最深處，有一座氣勢恢弘的黑紅色神殿。

　　神殿中的一處寬敞的房間內，一張長桌擺在了正中央，桌子的兩邊總共是二十一張白色的椅子，四周的牆壁都掛著照明用的魔法水晶。

　　長桌的最前方，坐著一名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的年老狼人，他有著一雙深邃的血色瞳孔，下巴上有著花白的鬍鬚，他的身後，站著一名渾身紅毛的老狼人。

　　長桌的兩旁的椅子上，坐滿了二十一位年紀、種族、性別都不相同的獸人或者龍人，其中包括了阿米加、里奧、狄斯特，甚至是下弦月以及漆黑，此外還有一些在費里斯塔帝國一戰中出現的人。

　　「歡迎你們，聖影騎士團的諸位。」那名年老的狼人開口說道，深邃的目光掃視了遍在場的二十一位擁有『超凡入聖之力』的人：「今日召集你們的目的便是……」

　　「吾輩至聖團以及老朽的族群，血狼族和三大帝國、天魔狼族的戰爭即將開打……」年老的狼人繼續說道：「老朽要諸位做好一切準備，老朽諸位保證，只要忠心的追隨老朽，諸位皆能達成自已的目的，天魔狼族將會從佔據上萬年的王座上跌下。」

　　「吾輩的萬年來的願望也會實現，遠古魔龍奈摩爾將會重新復活，襲捲星羅大陸，創造出新的世界！」


待續
-------------------------
之前把日期打錯了wwww

四十九章今日奉上XD

----------


## 帕格薩斯

嗚喔喔！嗚喔喔喔喔喔喔！喔嗚喔喔喔喔喔 喔喔喔喔喔！！(說話啊
蒼哥，蒼哥寫到我的角色了耶嗚呼呼呼呼好開心(狂喜亂舞
超級吊兒郎當的感覺有寫出來，超沒禮貌的感覺耶wwww
感覺就像是在屋頂上睡午覺被中途抓起來去開會的感覺xDDDDDD
不然就是大吃特吃到一半被打斷(欸
然後對故事裡的蒼爺會超級聽話這點有點萌////
期待蒼爺的後續劇情，祝靈感源源不絕>w<
好期待變成戰鬥狂暴力歡樂妖精狀態的我喔嗚呼呼呼呼呼呼(你夠了

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

多謝趴機回文w

原來新狼月內的蒼爺有點萌wwwwwwwwwwww

不過這樣也不錯就是XD

嚴肅中又有時會萌(???

看來蒼爺的剋星不止是愛福隆，還有尥廷w

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十章：皇家學院


　　帝羅提拉帝國，是星羅大陸上的三大帝國之一，繁榮昌盛，擁有星羅大陸上最著名的鑄造工業，擅長打造各種冷兵器。

　　而帝羅提拉帝國也是個以刀術、劍術、體術等近戰肉搏聞名的帝國，他們的重裝鐵甲騎兵，聚在一起衝鋒的能力無人可擋，即便是另外兩大帝國也是不敢有絲毫大意。

　　帝羅提拉帝國的王城只有一個，那便是三皇城，命名原因來自於，帝羅提拉帝國的皇帝是由國內的三大家族輪替，每位君王最多可以在位一千年。

　　三大家族分別為巴里摩爾家族、伊修瑞德家族以及里奧羅斯家族，三個家族的統領風格大不相同，種族也大不相同，但其理念皆是一致的。

　　此外，三皇城內還有一座學院，是整個帝羅提拉帝國中最頂尖的學院，是能與費里斯塔帝國的奇爾海爾學院、神聖帝國的聖王學院同一階級的學院。

　　大陸上的眾多能人近乎都是來自這三所學院中，舉例來說，九星賞金獵人也是十二盾的成員，『焰貓』拉斐爾便是奇爾海爾學院的學生，此外，『戰女皇』蘭特莉絲也是帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院當年的高材畢業生之一。

　　據傳，現任帝羅提拉帝國的帝王，除了是來自光龍一族的伊修瑞德家族之外，她還是皇家學院有史以來最出色的一名魔法系的學生，沒有之一。

　　皇家學院分為兩大科系，藉此讓學生選擇就讀自己最擅長的方面，分為戰天院以及法學院，分別對應近身肉搏以及魔法遁術。

　　兩大分院，畢業門檻皆是最少讀滿七年，最多則是十二年，此外還得通過理論科、術科的畢業考試，才能得到皇家學院的畢業證書。

　　皇家學院以嚴格而出名，師資也是最好的，像是戰天院的院長便是由前任皇室禁衛軍統領來擔任，是戰天豹族一族的強者。

　　今天，三皇城內的街道上，一輛華麗的馬車行走在這，馬車上便是三名穿著皇家學院制服的學生。

　　其中一狼一狐穿著的是藍色的立領大衣，下擺則近似於燕尾服那樣的分岔，，大衣的右胸膛處有一個金色的盾牌型圖騰，裡面分為三大塊，有三大家族的家徽，大衣內則是白色襯衫，下身則是穿著黑色長褲。

　　這兩名身穿藍色學生服的便是亞爾薩斯家的惡狼，鶴影‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特以及傑拉爾‧奧丁。

　　而雪月，則是穿著相同的服裝，但她的大衣則是紅色的，此時的雪月正在看著學生證上的資料。

　　「燼影先生拍起照來，還滿好看的。」雪月望著鶴影的學生證說道，不過上面的名字並不是鶴影，而是燼影‧伊修赫特。

　　「真開心聽你這樣說。」灰狼笑呵呵地說道，隨後拿起傑拉爾的學生證把玩：「傑爾夫‧奧加斯特，真不錯的名字喔，傑拉爾。」

　　銀狐傑拉爾則是望著手上的書籍，那是他在法學院中上課需要用到的《雷遁基礎魔法理論》，他在報名表格填寫的屬性是雷：「恩，那就麻煩燼影不要翹調理論課程，這可是兩個學院一同上課的。」

　　「只要雪星不翹課，我也不會翹課。」鶴影笑呵呵地看向了雪月，她使用的假名是雪星‧維納斯。

　　而在此時，馬車已經到了皇家學院的門口，這是一座比奇爾海爾學院還要佔地寬敞的學校，從學校後方不時發出的火光、水流、風來看，顯然有學生正在進行術科課程，也就是所謂的實戰課程。

　　鶴影將學生證交給大門口把手的龍人警衛檢查後，警衛便放行讓他們三人進去，並請他們先去各自的學院進行報到。

　　「那就待會見啦。」毫無疑問，在報名表格上填寫戰天院的鶴影笑著對自己同伴說道，隨後走上左邊的走廊，而傑拉爾以及雪月則是往右走，前往法學院，的副院長辦公室。

　　鶴影漫步走在長廊上，左手握著自己的太刀『斷罪者』，走廊的地面是用高級大理石鋪成，兩旁偶爾會有一些畫作以及各種學院公告。

　　一路上，鶴影也見到了一些學院學生，多半都相當年輕，而且以雄性的獸人和龍人居多，顯然戰天院的確較適合雄性。

　　當然，鶴影還是有看到一些雌性的學生，並且對著她們打了個眼色：「不好意思，我今天剛來報到，請問副院長是往哪裡走？」

　　「哦？是新生阿，你走到底右轉看到樓梯上去到三樓，樓梯口的右手邊第二間就是了。」一名美麗動人看上去氣質十足的雌性灰貓獸人用悅耳的聲音回答鶴影。

　　「多謝了，不知道有沒有機會共進午餐？」鶴影點點頭，離開時不望回頭說道，這讓幾名雌性學生笑成一團：「那就要看你會分到哪一個班囉。」

　　鶴影微笑，隨後轉身離去，殊不知他剛剛的行為引來了幾位雄性學生的白眼，甚至還在遠處互咬耳朵，對著鶴影投來不善的目光。

　　「看起來很年輕，應該又是哪個家族的紈褲子弟吧？第一天來就帶著自己的武器，他應該沒看過注意事項吧。」一名穿著制服的灰虎獸人說道，目光不是挑釁地望向鶴影。

　　「管他做什麼，等他見到副院長後，他自然就得交出那把武器，而學長們想必也會給他來個下馬威。」另一名黑狼獸人笑道，他有著一雙褐色的雙瞳，從右手臂上的臂章來看，他是六年級生。

　　鶴影對這些閒言閒語充耳不聞，但還是暗中將這些學生的樣貌記了下來，日後有機會必定會讓他們好看。

　　鶴影按照剛剛那位貓人學生的話，在走廊上走到底後右轉上了樓梯，來到三樓，途中還和一些學生擦身而過，不少人皆是回頭看了他一眼，或許是被鶴影的刀吸引，或者是認為為何這時候還有新生會來報到。

　　鶴影到了副院長室，伸手在門上敲了三下，得到一聲沉穩的雄性『請進』後，鶴影才打開房門進去。

　　映入他眼簾的是一間還算寬敞的辦公室，右邊的檔案櫃上擺放著各種文件、卷宗，左邊則是一個五層的高級檜木書架，上頭擺放著各種書籍，最裡面，是一張辦公桌，桌子後方坐著一位身穿黑色長袍的中年黃獅獸人。

　　「歡迎你，想必你就是今天要來報到的燼影先生吧？請坐。」中年獅獸人平靜地說道，目光停留在鶴影手中的太刀上：「其實，我們學院是不太接受新生自己帶武器的，但偶爾還是能破例……」

　　「嗯，我沒看到注意事項。」鶴影坐在了辦公桌前方的椅子上，將報名要用的資料都交了出去。

　　中年獅獸人接過資料，核對了一下身份後，便將資料收了起來，交給了鶴影一個紅色臂章以及一塊圓形灰色水晶，臂章上面有一顆星星：「這是你的臂章以及你的房間鑰匙，麻煩妥善保管，中午用完餐後，餐點皆是免費供應，下午一點整到外面第二號實戰廣場報到，請準時到達，燼影先生。」

　　「好的。」鶴影接過臂章以及房間水晶卡，稍微行了一禮後，便離開了副院長室，打算先去學生宿舍內放置行李，隨後再去找傑拉爾和雪月。



待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

等等這些假名怎麼讓我想笑WWWW(?
要我是鶴影的話也想給那些人好看ˋwˊ
很期待三人在這個學院的日後發展OWO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十一章：妖孽新生（上）


　　帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院不算大也不算小，鶴影放完行李，稍微檢查了下臥室後，便下樓去餐廳找傑拉爾和雪月，三人簡單的用過早餐後，就一同和鶴影來到第二練習場，今天上的課是兩大學院共同的實戰課程。

　　當鶴影來到第二號實戰練習場時，課程尚未開始，不過在廣場的北方卻聚集了不少學生，各個年級、種族、性別的皆有。

　　練習場面積極大，大約有五個足球場那麼大，北方那邊，豎立著一塊白色的石碑，高度高達十公尺，十分清晰。

　　在石碑的周圍，聚集了大量學生，起碼有接近百人之多，零零散散的分佈，他們視線都集中在那塊十公尺的白色石碑上。

　　此時，石碑的正對面，站著一個身穿藍色制服的灰狼人，從臂章來看，是一名四年級生，他神色冷肅，渾身魔力湧動，散發出一陣陣淩厲的魔力波動，右手緊握長劍，劍身上明顯可以看到藍色如水流般的魔力波動，他是一名擅長水遁的學生。

　　四周的學生們，紛紛屏住呼吸。

　　鶴影走來，擠進人群之中，看著那名學生。
　　
　　一聲低喝，這名灰狼學生一劍揮砍而出，頓時有一道藍色的劍氣呼嘯而出，彷彿海潮一般的轟擊在石碑上。

　　白色石碑如同萬古青山巍然不動，藍色波浪劍芒則瞬間破碎，在藍色波浪劍氣消失的剎那，從白色石碑的底部，有一道耀眼的紅色光芒衝起，吸引了所有學生的目光。

　　鶴影則發現，在白色石碑上，有著清晰的刻度。

　　眨眼間，耀眼的紅色光芒衝到了第五十個刻度，速度開始下降，緩緩的往上攀爬，直到第五十七個刻度才停了下來。

　　耀眼的紅光大概保持了五秒左右的時間便迅速的落下，僅僅眨眼沒入白色石碑底部，消失不見。

　　「攻擊強度五十七，比上個月增加了五個刻度。」那灰狼學生有些不甘，但這一劍，已經是他最強的一劍了，縱然不甘，也無可奈何。

　　「聽說這塊白色石碑，就是測試攻擊力用的石碑，刻度是一百度，如果攻擊力超出一百度的話，紅光就會轉變成紫光重新從底座衝起。」傑爾夫，或者說是傑拉爾在一邊低聲解釋道，語氣相當平靜：「石碑只有紅色和紫色兩種顏色，不過，能夠評定為紫色強度攻擊的學生相對較少，一般至少要五年級生以上才這樣的攻擊力。目前在帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院內攻擊力測試石碑的最高記錄，是前面十多屆的學生，蘭特莉絲打出來的紫色九十四刻度，達到紫色刻度九十以上的還有另外三位學生，都是已經畢業的。」

　　「蘭特莉絲阿。」鶴影的嘴角揚起一抹微笑，望著白色石碑上方的魔法水晶面板，上面列出了前二十位打出最高刻度的學生的名字，其中第一名的名字是金色的，大大寫著蘭特莉絲‧赫爾姆斯八個大字，讓鶴影有種躍躍欲試的感覺。

　　攻擊力測試石碑並沒有什麼開放時間的限制，除了晚上就寢時間外，因此這裡經常會聚集許多學生，反正不用任何付出代價，攻擊一兩次，看看自己的攻擊力是否有進步。

　　一個下去馬上就有人走上去，開始攻擊。

　　基本上，使用刀劍等近戰兵器的學生還是大過於專修遁術的學生，不過前者未必就會比後者優秀，因為前二十紀錄保持人中，戰天院只比法學院多出兩位學生，但雙方都有五個人上了排行榜前十位。

　　「我也來測試一下。」鶴影身旁的一名二年級的白虎獸人說道，隨後便提著自己的長劍走到了白色石碑前面。

　　他緩緩拔出劍，一身的氣勢節節攀升，淩厲無比，他的神色冷肅，仿佛他的面前有著一名生死大敵似的。

　　沒有人覺得奇怪，因為攻擊白色石碑的學生，基本上都會竭盡全力的發出攻擊。

　　白虎學生身上的氣勢攀升到頂點，魔力在長劍上來回湧動，散發出藍色的閃電，猛然一聲低喝，一劍劈斬而出，仿佛要將石碑劈開似的，一道藍色的雷之劍氣破空而去。

　　轟的一聲，閃電劍氣破碎，一陣耀眼的紅色光芒從石碑底部迅速衝起，一眨眼衝過五十刻度，繼續往上，達到六十刻度時速度驟然下降，最終停留在六十四刻度與六十五刻度之間。

　　「比兩個月前多了三個刻度。」白虎學生嘆道。

　　一般的一、二年級學生，甚至三年級的學生，短短的幾個月時間很難以提升多少實力，除非是獲得什麼大機遇。

　　像白虎學生這種情況，太多太多了，因此，也沒有人去嘲笑他，那只會顯現出自己的無知。

　　「這次換我來吧。」鶴影在人群中看到了剛剛那些對他閒言閒語的學生，嘴角立即泛起一抹惡意的微笑，隨後握著太刀走出人群。

　　而那幾名學生一看到鶴影走出人群，隨即就互相咬耳朵竊竊私語，還對周遭的一些學生說著什麼，但應該不會是什麼好話。

　　鶴影走到了白色石碑面前，連太刀都不拔，右手伸出，掌心間出現了一團火焰，凝聚成一把太刀的形狀，隨後一刀揮出，一道炎之月牙破空斬殺而至，準確的命中了白色石碑上。

　　碰的一聲，月牙破碎，紅光從石碑底座衝起，二十刻度！

　　頓時，周邊的學生們才反應過來，一個個看向鶴影，神色各異。

　　「真是浪費時間，竟然用普通攻擊。」有些學生嘀咕道。

　　「這一年級新生果然沒什麼料，還敢自己帶武器來。」那名曾經嘲諷過鶴影的六年級的黑狼人學生說道。

　　「不過這人的魔力控制很出色，竟然能將狂暴的火屬性魔法元素凝聚成太刀的形狀。」另一名八年級的雌性銀狐學生說道。

　　　而在眾獸議論紛紛的同時，鶴影再度斬出了一刀，這一次同樣是用那把凝聚出來的太刀攻擊，同樣的一道炎之月牙飛出。

　　鶴影的出刀速度實在是太快了，直到月牙擊中石碑眾多學生才反應過來，這一次，耀眼紅光迅速的衝過了五十刻度，隨後又衝過了六十刻度，速度依舊沒下降，直到衝過第七十個刻度，速度才開始下降，接著，過了第八十刻度，速度再下降，隨後，停留在第八十六個刻度。

　　「八十六刻度！」

　　「好強的攻擊力！」

　　「而且他還沒拔刀！」

　　紅光落下，眾多學生驚呼連連，尤其是他們都知道，鶴影是今天才剛入學的一年級生！

　　鶴影眉頭微微一皺，八十六刻度，在周圍的學生看來很高了，但鶴影還不夠滿意，不過他也明白，那是因為自己沒有使用一刀流的招式。

　　「現在，就測試一下一刀流的威力吧。」鶴影暗暗說道，散掉了炎之太刀，緩緩的拔出了斷罪者，這把由天魔居城最好的鑄造師打造出來的太刀。

　　斷罪者一出鞘，就吸引了不少人的目光，那流利簡約的刀身，銳利無邊的刀刃，還有紅黑色的刀柄，此外最重要的是，在刀身的底部有一個狼形雕刻，那是每一位鑄造師自己的簽名，難以仿冒，也沒有哪一位鑄造師敢仿冒，因為那是拿自己的職業生涯開玩笑。

　　鶴影一刀揮出，學生們只看到一團紅色極光激射而出，隨後擊中白色石碑，沒有多大的聲勢，紅色極光消失，石碑底座開始出現紅色光芒，一衝而起，直接達到一百刻度，然後消失不見，隨後，一抹紫色光芒重新在底座悄然出現。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十二章：妖孽新生（下）


　　迅速的發出一次攻擊後，鶴影便將斷罪者重新收回刀鞘內，白色石碑上的紫色光芒一舉達到了紫光七十六刻度，已經突破了七十大關。

　　看都不看周遭的驚訝的學生們一眼，鶴影氣定神閒地走回傑拉爾和雪月的身旁，不過卻遭到傑拉爾的吐槽：「真愛出風頭。」

　　傑拉爾這麼說的原因無他，因為石碑上的魔法排行榜，第二十位的成績便是紫色六十七刻度，也就是說，鶴影的攻擊強度已經列在排行榜上了，排名在第十六位，這是在新生中是相當令人驚駭的。

　　不過鶴影明白，這還不是自已的全力，他剛剛的那道紅色極光不過一刀流中的中階殺招罷了，他還有更強大的奧義沒有使用出來，不過他並沒有打算將奧義暴露出來，而是要作為一種底牌。

　　緊接著，換傑拉爾上場了，由於他是法學院的學生，所以以白色石碑為中心的十公尺直徑，會升起一層魔法保護罩，避免法學院學生的遁術攻擊波及到其他觀看的學生。

　　傑拉爾報名了法學院之中的雷之院，所以他也打算用雷遁魔法攻擊，不打算暴露自己是修練雙屬性的底牌。

　　雙手在胸前迅速捏了幾個手印後，一道紫色雷電破空，直接轟擊在白色石碑上，一道紅光沖天而起，隨後消失得無影無蹤，下一秒，一道紫光從石碑底座出現，直接衝到了七十三刻度！

　　「又一個紫光刻度的新生！」人群中，有一些高年級生驚呼失聲。

　　「太強了！他直接排在第十七位！」

　　傑拉爾攻擊完畢，他的名字也顯示在石碑上方的魔法排行榜上，隨後魔法護罩消失，輪到了雪月上去測試。

　　身為上古種族玄水狼族的成員，雪月打從一開始就不打算隱瞞，所以她直接填寫了水之院。

　　雪月走上前，站到了傑拉爾剛剛所站的位置上，隨後魔法護罩出現，她雙手一揚，捨棄結印的動作，直接發出了一條水龍衝向了石碑。

　　轟的一聲，水龍重重轟擊在石碑上，接著一道紅光沖起，直接衝到了頂端，隨即消失無蹤，下一刻，紫光出現，並一舉達到了七十二刻度，排名在傑拉爾之後。

　　廣場上觀望的學生都鴉雀無聲了，因為有接連三個新生直接打破了紀錄，一舉登上了排行榜！

　　雪月轉身走回人群，途中有不少男學生對她打招呼，但雪月都視而不見，回到了傑拉爾和鶴影的身邊。

　　「詠唱捨棄……妳也挺愛出風頭的。」鶴影笑呵呵地對著雪月說道，而後者則是淡定的回答：「我還比不上燼影先生。」

　　隨後，授課的老師也抵達了第二練習場，皆是對排行榜上的三個陌生的名字感到相當驚訝，隨後便是笑容滿面地給了鶴影三人各二十點學院積分。

　　學院積分的用途廣泛，除了可以在學院中的商店購買任何用品外，還可以兌換一些屬性礦石、鍛造刀具用的礦石甚至是請學院的特約鑄造師打造個人專屬的各式武器，當然，打造武器的花費是最貴的。

　　而學院積分的獲取途徑，除了由老師們獎勵之外，也可以透過完成各種學院任務以及出色的成績來取得。

　　隨後，授課老師便展開了今日的課程，他是一名擅長火遁以及土遁兩種遁術的實戰老師，是位看上去相當斯文的棕狐獸人。

　　實戰課程，便是讓學生對著使用魔法幻化出來的魁儡交戰，藉此來熟悉各種戰鬥方式，並提升在戰鬥中結印的速度以及對遁術的掌控力。

　　而在練習的途中隨時都可以暫停，並詢問授課老師各種問題，因為授課老師不會只有一位，通常都會有四位，兩位戰天院、兩位法學院。

　　很快的，兩個小時的實戰課程便結束了，有些學生都因為練習成果不錯，或者有進步，而得到了學院積分的獎勵，至於有些學生則是又聚集到了測試攻擊力的白色石碑前。

　　而這一次要測試的，是一名同樣是一年級新生的白狼獸人，他有著一雙藍色雙瞳，所用的武器是一把血紅色的長劍，顯然是他自己帶的武器。

　　只見他舉起手中的長劍，隨後一揮而出，一道紅色劍光呼嘯而出，直接命中白色石碑，發出『轟』的一聲聲響，一道紅光從石碑底座直接衝上頂端，隨即消失不見，然後，紫色光芒出現，達到了第八十刻度，直接超越了鶴影三人組，位列排行榜第十一位。

　　白狼人的測試結果又一次驚艷了全場，不過他顯然無動於衷，只是收起長劍，隨後便快步走向了學生宿舍的方向，一路上，他都只是點頭拒絕一些高年級生的邀約。

　　「休葛蘭‧芬里爾？」鶴影的目光望著排行榜上的名字，那名白狼人新生的名字，隨即便和傑拉爾、雪月前往學務處，因為他們打算去報名跳級考核。

　　跳級考核，是給任何年級的學生跳級的一種考試，考核內容有筆試以及實戰兩種項目，兩種都必須達到A級以上的分數才算通過。

　　不過跳級考核也是有限制，並不能一次跳兩個年級，也就是說，一年級生要進行跳級考核，最多只能申請跳到二年級的，而且通過考核後，一年內無法再次申請考核，這是一種保證所有學生權益的限制。

　　跳級的考核報名出乎想象的簡單，只需要繳納十點學院積分，填寫一下個人的信息資料等等，接著，就等待通知，因為考核是有時間規定的，並非每時每刻都在考核。

　　不過出乎鶴影意料的是，剛剛打出紫色刻度八十的休葛蘭‧芬里爾也來報名了跳級考核，他就排在鶴影一行的後方，之間相隔了五位學生。

　　報完名後，鶴影三人便到學院中閒晃，認識一下周遭環境，因為距離考核之日，還有十天的時間，到時報名的學生就會接到通知，會有學院老師帶領他們前往考核區。



待續
-----------------------------
呼，上一章的錯誤都修正好了，蒼爺我竟然沒檢查到把帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院給搬到了費里斯塔帝國((汗

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

又是一個讓我感興趣的學院www
他們三人組的作風都好...酷(?
期待接下來的篇章:3

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十三章：跳級考核


　　十天的時間眨眼就過去了，鶴影三人組對整個學院中的環境也已經算是徹底摸透了，而令傑拉爾震驚的是，鶴影竟然沒有翹掉任何一堂理論課程。

　　「因為在這邊翹課，院方會通知家屬嘛。」在前往跳級考核等待處的途中，鶴影給了一個半開玩笑似的回應。

　　「或者說燼影先生是怕跳級考核的筆試過不了吧？」雪月冷不防地補上了一槍，讓鶴影只能笑笑回應。

　　很快的，他們就來到了跳級考核的等待處，這是一間空出來的會議室，除了除了鶴影三人組外，還有接近一百個學生，年級最高的有六年級，最低的則是一年級，有男有女。

　　這些學生，全部都是這一段時間報名參與跳級考核的人。

　　皇家學院的跳級考核，是半年一次，雖然每一次能夠通過考核的學生不多，甚至有的時候會出現零通過的記錄，但依然有人報名，每一批都很少會少於百人，畢竟通過跳級考核的好處十分明顯。

　　「是那位叫做燼影的新生……」

　　「還有傑爾夫跟雪星……」

　　「那一位是休葛蘭，四位打出紫色刻度的新生都到了。」

　　參加跳級考核的學生當中，幾乎所有學生的目光都落在鶴影三人組和休葛蘭的身上，紛紛低聲議論。

　　不過鶴影三人組和休葛蘭倒是不怎麼在意便是，靜靜等待著學院老師的到來。

　　「總共一百零三個阿，比上一批多了幾個人。」一名身穿白色長袍的白狐獸人老者背負雙手，踱步走在一百多個參與跳級考核學生的面前，神色淡然，但體內卻蘊含驚人的魔力。

　　「好了，現在所有人都跟我來。」老者一揮袍袖，轉身大步往一扇門走去，門並不大，看起來也很普通，老者將門推開，眾人跟著走進去，頓時看到這房間中心處的怪異佈置，那是一個圓形的框架，有兩公尺左右的高度，不知道是做什麼用的。

　　「一百零三個，現在我宣讀一下名單，被我喊到名字的人往前跨出一步。」白袍老者的手中出現一張白紙，白紙上寫著許多的名字。

　　「傑爾夫……」老者喊道，傑拉爾頓時往前跨出一步，神色平靜。

　　「雪星……休葛蘭……」一個又一個的名字從老者口中讀出。

　　「燼影……」話音落下，鶴影頓時往前跨出一步，立刻感覺到好些目光齊齊落在自己的身上，其中一道目光十分凌厲，鶴影回頭一看，發現那正是當初那幾名對自己翻白眼的高年級生中的其中一名，那名六年級生的黑狼獸人。

　　不過鶴影倒是沒有理會，轉過頭去，當作一切從未發生過。

　　很快的，一百零三個名字宣讀完畢，銀狐老者將白紙收起，一眼掃過眾人，再度開口：「跳級考核分為理論和實戰兩大項目，其中實戰課程充滿危險，一不小心就可能受傷，所以，你們還有一次機會可以選擇退出。

　　在場的一百零三位學生都沒有說話，但也沒有人移動腳步，他們用行動來表明自己絕對不退出。

　　「很好，既然沒有人要退出，那麼現在，就準備進入考核區域吧。」白袍老者臉上露出一抹微笑：「首先進行的是實戰的考核，時間為三天，三天之後，傳送門會再度出現，傳送門存在的時間只有一個時辰，錯過了時間，你們就會被取消考核資格。另外，記住一點，無論如何你們都不能夠聯手獵殺戰鬥傀儡，否則，後果會很不好。」

　　話音落下，房屋中間的那個奇怪的圓形突然散發出一陣陣強烈而不刺眼的光芒，形成了一個圓形的光門，正是所謂的傳送門。

　　走進傳送門，就進入所謂的跳級考核區域。

　　一百零三個學生，依次走進傳送門之內，很快，一百零三個學生全部消失不見，房間內的傳送門依然開啟著，那銀狐老者就站在旁邊，盯著傳送門，良久，才露出一抹笑容：「不知道這一次，有多少個可以通過考核？又有多少個會被淘汰出局？」

　　傳送門的另一端，也是一個傳送門，鶴影等人走出來之後，便看到了蒼茫的天空和大地，遠處的山巒黑影迭起起伏，如同靜止不動的波浪。

　　「獵殺開始了。」一名戴著五年級生臂章的虎獸人學生嘴角掛起一抹笑意，施展身法，飛速離開。

　　跳級考核的實戰內容只有一項，那就是通過自己的努力和能力，在三天內盡可能地狩獵足夠多的戰鬥傀儡，湊足三百點積分，才能獲得象徵及格的A級分評價。

　　其中，戰鬥傀儡分為四種等級，分別是青銅級、白銀級、黃金級以及王者級，每獵殺一具青銅級傀儡可以獲得兩點積分；白銀級則是三分，黃金級和王者級分別是四分和五分。

　　參與考核的學生完全可以依照自己的實力來選擇狩獵何種傀儡，並沒有限制，只有三項不可違背的限制，那便是不能出手攻擊其他的學生，也不能搶奪別人的傀儡以及不可組隊聯手獵殺傀儡，只能憑各自的本事來賺取積分。

　　「那就三天後見啦。」鶴影對著傑拉爾和雪月笑道，身形一晃，選擇了一個小方向離去，眨眼間就消失不見了。

　　傑拉爾和雪月也都各自選擇一個方向離去，而休葛蘭也是很快地選擇了一個方向離開，絲毫不理其他的學生們。

　　這裡是皇家學院的跳級考核區域，算是還位在學院的範圍內，是被學院的強者用玄奧高深的魔法陣劃分出來的，有點像自成領地的感覺。

　　在這塊區域之中，只有許多的戰鬥傀儡，並不會有其他生物存在，而沒有進行考核的時候，也是只有一堆戰鬥傀儡在四處閒晃而已，所以幾乎不用擔心有外人闖入這裡對學生們不利。

　　「銀主任，原來這次是你負責跳級考核阿？」皇家學院中，一名中年的風龍族龍人看到白袍銀狐老者從房間內走出，頓時打招呼道。

　　「嗯。」銀狐老者點點頭。

　　「上次的跳級考核，只有三個人通過，不知道這一次可以有幾個人通過。」中年風龍人繼續說道。

　　「這一次通過考核的人數，應該會比上次多吧，因為刷新排行榜的那四位新生都有參加。」銀主任臉上帶著一絲笑意回答：「不過這一次，除了這四位新生，還有幾位不錯的學生，說不定也都有可能通過考核。」

　　「那就先恭喜銀主任了。」中年風龍人簡單的行了一禮後，便往一旁離開，留下滿眼微笑的銀主任。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十四章：王者級傀儡


　　皇家學院的跳級考核區域內，鶴影正在獨自一人大戰一具黃金級戰鬥傀儡，傀儡的體型不大，大概是正常獸族獸人跟龍族龍人的大小。

　　也就是說，戰鬥傀儡是以各大種族的外貌為基礎製作出來的，而手持的武器也大不相同，甚至還有一些傀儡會施展屬性遁術，但同等級的傀儡實力是一樣的。

　　正在和鶴影大戰的黃金級傀儡便是一具狼人型的傀儡，手持的武器恰巧也是太刀，正和灰狼打得不分上下。

　　「難怪爺爺會請狼老將斷罪者重新打造成太刀，沒想到太刀使用起來和武士刀相差很多。」鶴影心中暗道，一刀擋下傀儡的攻擊，隨後一腳踹飛傀儡，右手拉回，一刀劈出，一道炎之刀氣命中傀儡胸口的能源石，將他擊潰，得到了四點積分。

　　「不過剛好藉這次考核機會，來多摸熟這把太刀。」鶴影揮了揮手中的太刀，隨後鎖定了一具龍人形的黃金級傀儡，直接殺過去和它大戰在一起。

　　「一刀流‧赤月！」一聲低喝，鶴影一刀劈出，直接斬在龍人形傀儡的胸膛上，直接將它擊倒，再度得到了四點積分，現在的他已經擁有六十七點積分了，已經完成五分之一的積分收集。

　　「不知道雪月和傑拉爾進度如何……」鶴影輕笑道，隨後身形一躍，前往別處繼續找尋傀儡。

　　而在考核區域的東邊，傑拉爾手持一柄完全由雷屬性魔法元素凝聚而成的長槍，正和一名虎獸人型的黃金級戰鬥傀儡激戰。

　　和亞爾薩斯家的惡狼相比，傑拉爾的戰鬥風格相當流暢簡潔，沒有過多的動作，而且每一擊都相當致命。

　　每一次揮動長槍，便有雷光閃過，因此傑拉爾的積分成長速度飛快，已經突破一百分。

　　鶴影和傑拉爾的進度不慢，雪月的進度也還跟得上兩人，因為每一位參加跳級考核的學生都會得到一小張長方形的魔法水晶卡，除了可以辨別身分外，還可以查詢自己目前以及其他學生的積分。

　　用一道道水流擊中傀儡胸膛的能量水晶後，雪月輕巧地落地，拿出魔法水晶卡查閱自己的積分，目前總共九十七點，排名在第五位，至於第一位，駭然是同樣打出紫色刻度的新生──休葛蘭‧芬里爾！

　　甚至在雪月查詢的同時，休葛蘭的積分還在往上增加，如今已經有一百七十五點積分，讓雪月淡淡一笑，隨後便繼續找尋傀儡獵殺。

　　而在此時，鶴影卻恰巧碰上了休葛蘭，而後者正手持血色長劍大戰一名戰鬥型傀儡，不過這具傀儡卻是深紅色的，這是一名獅獸人型的王者級傀儡！

　　鶴影決定在一旁觀戰，因為從考核開始到現在，它還沒碰過王者級傀儡，他要藉此機會觀察王者級傀儡的戰鬥能力，順便看看這位打出排行榜第十一名刻度的新生有多麼強大！

　　休葛蘭似乎有發現也沒發現鶴影在旁觀戰，他只是專注地對付著王者級的戰鬥傀儡，手中的血色長劍上下揮舞，每一劍都恰到好處，沒有多餘的動作，一切如行雲流水般乾淨俐落。

　　鶴影就這樣在一旁靜靜地觀看，並不怕有傀儡攻擊自己，因為戰鬥傀儡被設定成不會主動攻擊參與考核的學生。

　　在經過五分鐘的戰鬥後，休葛蘭終於一劍擊敗那具王者級戰鬥傀儡，得到了五點積分，而他的積分又多加了五分，來到一百八十分，頗有打算在第一天就將積分湊齊的氣勢在。

　　打倒傀儡後，休葛蘭回頭看了鶴影一眼，剎那間，鶴影彷彿有一種錯覺，一種被大能盯住的錯覺，不過那感覺稍縱即逝。

　　「嗨，我叫做燼影，你打上排行榜第十一名，真的滿強的呢。」鶴影笑呵呵地和對方打招呼，休葛蘭則是淡淡地點頭：「這沒什麼。」

　　「不過這次考核我可不會再輸給你了。」鶴影繼續說道。

　　「我很期待。」休葛覽依舊簡短的回答，隨後身形一晃，已經去尋找下一個獵物，而鶴影也隨即離開去找傀儡，但這一次，他要挑王者級戰鬥傀儡。

　　另一方面，學院的監考室內，一道又一道的魔法幻影水晶投影出整個考核區域的情況，每一位參加考核的學生都出現在影像中。

　　「休葛蘭‧芬里爾，白狼族，今年才兩百多歲，很年輕，擅長劍術，屬性則是風，出生在費里斯塔帝國。」一位身穿教師長袍的中年虎獸人說道：「該怎麼說，戰天院今年又有不錯的新生，還是兩位。」

　　「另一位是燼影吧，排行榜第十六位，也是新生，使用太刀以及火遁，可能還有第二種屬性，但他似乎不打算展露出來，三百多歲年紀。」另一位雌性銀狐老師說道：「法學院的雪星和傑爾夫也不錯呢……嘻嘻，今年的學院比武大賽一定會相當精彩。」

　　「這四人應該都能通過跳級考核，恭喜銀主任阿。」另一位稍微年輕的雄性棕狼獸人開口，目光望著休葛蘭：「這新生專門挑王者級傀儡下手，看來他會是第一個湊足三百點積分的……」

　　至於一旁的銀主任則是滿臉笑意地望著眾多螢幕，因為這次由他主持考核，所以通過的學生越多，他就越高興。

　　眾多老師的議論紛紛，鶴影等人自然是不知道，他們都還在認真的狩獵戰鬥傀儡，希望能盡快湊足三百積分。

　　「二刀流‧惑星祈！」一聲低喝，鶴影手中雙刀劈出，一道道狂暴的炎之刀氣接二連三地轟擊在狼人型的王者級戰鬥傀儡身上，直接將他打得能量耗盡，失去戰鬥能力。

　　「兩百三十八點了……但還不夠。」鶴影查看了下目前的積分，發現自己位列第三位，在他前面是傑拉爾，至於休葛蘭，依舊佔著第一名的位置，積分高達兩百七十五點！

　　至於雪月，位列第四位，兩百三十點積分，緊追著前三名不放，而在考核區域的另一邊，那名六年級的黑狼獸人則是臉色鐵青，因為他的積分被遠遠甩在後面，還是被那四名新生遠遠甩在後面，這讓他很不爽。

　　「哼，等到下個月的比武大賽，我定要讓你們好看。」黑狼獸人暗暗說道，手持長劍砍翻一具王者級戰鬥傀儡，不過他的積分此時只有一百九十六點，別說前四名了，距離前十都還有段差距。

　　隨後，半個時辰過去了，休葛蘭的積分已經湊足三百點，直接將魔力注入考核令牌內，傳送出了考核區，成為了第一個通過跳級考核實戰項目的學生。

　　緊接著，傑拉爾也湊足積分，直接傳送離開，再來則是鶴影跟雪月，也都通過了考核。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十五章：諸天劍


　　帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院的中央圖書館，是一棟足足有三層樓高的獨立建築，位於學院的東邊，全天候開放給所有人學生進館閱讀，不過想要將書給借閱出去的話，就要付出相對應的學院積分了。

　　今天是鶴影三人組入學後的第三個星期，今天早上，雪月因為有空堂，所以選擇來到圖書館報到。

　　她此時正在圖書館的第三層，在書架間瀏覽著眾多保存完善的書籍，她的左手臂上別著代表二年級生的兩星臂章。

　　鶴影和傑拉爾因為各有課程，因此都在各自的教室內上課去了。

　　「這裡的藏書量還挺不錯的……雖然比不過王族聖城。」雪月的食指在一排右一排的書上劃過，隨後挑出了一本《高級冰系魔法理論大全》，接著開口：「我說是吧，卡利斯先生。」

　　隨著雪月的話音落下，一名身穿灰色長袍的中年紅毛狼人從一旁的書架後走出，他有著一雙藍色的雙瞳。

　　「在這裡可別叫我那個名字，雪月小姐。」名為卡利斯的中年紅毛狼人說道，隨後指了指自己別在左胸膛上的名牌，上面寫著卡德溫：「那麼，妳是多久以前到這的？」

　　「約莫三星期前，我以為卡德溫先生已經知道了呢。」雪月一面瀏覽著手上那本《高級冰系魔法理論大全》一面回答：「那麼，對『遺聖之心』有絲毫頭緒嗎？」

　　卡德溫微微皺眉，接著搖搖頭：「我這兩個月都在這圖書館擔任警衛，還沒開始調查。」

　　儘管是早上八、九點的時間，但還是會有學生來到圖書館，因此雪月和卡利斯只以雙方都聽得到的音量交談著。

　　雪月四處張望了一下，假裝是要找尋書籍，隨後左手食指輕點，釋放出了一絲絲隱密的魔力，在周遭形成一圈包圍網，只要有人靠近，雪月就會收到警告：「陛下希望進度加快一些，但王族聖城的一名長老最近失蹤了，或許是在調查破軍魔砲的下落……」

　　「是哪一位長老？此外，破軍魔砲正在神聖帝國內，由一名聖影騎士保管著。」卡利斯的目光左右看了一下，才壓低聲音繼續說道：「如果有天魔居城的長老行動，那我們的行動會很麻煩……」

　　雪月闔上手中的書，將其放回書架上，隨後又挑了一本書：「陛下倒是不怎麼擔心便是，所以我們目前還是盡快找到遺聖之心吧……」

　　此時，有一道腳步聲靠近，雪月和卡利斯轉頭望去，只見那是一名帶著七年級生臂章的雌性虎斑貓獸人走了過來。

　　這名學生有著一雙翠綠色的雙瞳，從體內的魔力氣息來看，擅長的是火遁，她來到雪月跟卡利斯的身旁，開口：「遺聖之心……陛下要我們負責，兩位如果要幫忙，我們也沒意見就是了。」

　　「你們那有幾人？」卡利斯開口問道。

　　「三人……恰巧和雪月你們相同人數，是吧？」這名虎斑貓獸人望著雪月說道：「天魔居城的那頭灰狼最近出了很多風頭，希望他不會阻礙我們的調查。」

　　雪月只是淡然一笑，這讓虎斑貓獸人似乎有點惱火，但還是繼續說道：「三天後會有一場狩獵任務，那時候大半的教師都會隨同出發……我們打算趁那天去探探遺聖之心周圍的守備。」

　　雪月和卡利斯皆是點頭，前者徐徐地回答：「要艾特力不要去挑釁鶴影……以他的身手可不是鶴影的對手，此外，賈斯特可以去盯著傑拉爾……」

　　「他們是我的人，還不用妳來教我們該怎麼做。」虎斑貓獸人說道，音量有點抬高，讓一旁的卡利斯趕緊示意她安靜些。

　　「雪月的命令直接來自陛下，任何情況都以雪月為主。」卡利斯沉聲說道。

　　「好吧，總之不要妨礙到我們就好。」虎斑貓獸人說道，隨後便轉身離開，而卡利斯也往另一邊走去，因為有學生要辦理借書手續。

　　與此同時，在神聖帝國境內的一處偏遠的山上，這裡有著一座不為人知的隱密洞穴，身穿白色長袍的劍王奈因哈德此時獨自來到了這座山洞。

　　四處張望了一下後，便解除守備魔法陣，進入了山洞內，同時也重新啟動魔法陣，嚴防任何人擅自闖入。

　　山洞不大，也只有右邊的山壁上掛著照明用的魔法水晶，劍王就這樣一路走到山洞的最深處，那裏是個空曠的廣場，廣場中央有一道中型大小的玄奧魔法陣。

　　這個魔法陣的正中央，有一小道圓圈，圓圈又朝著五個方向連結到另外五個六芒星形的圖案，整個魔法陣都寫滿了難以解讀的符文。

　　劍王奈因哈德走到魔法陣的正中央，將手中經由天魔居城的第一鑄造師狼老打造的第九把劍給拔出來，插入了中央的圓圈內。

　　隨後，他將劍鞘收回空間戒指內，接著拿出了五塊散發出絲絲星辰氣息的礦石，以及一個透明的小玻璃瓶，裏頭裝著液體狀的魔力，魔力中可以看到點點星辰，很是漂亮。

　　奈因哈德以順時鐘的順序將五塊星辰魔力礦石都放入六芒星形的形狀內，接著又回到正中央，將手中那裝有星辰屬性魔力液體直接倒在了那柄長劍上。

　　最後，奈因哈德離開了魔法陣，站在外頭，雙手捏印訣，一道道磅礡的魔力從他體內散發而出，鑽入了魔法陣內，整個魔法陣開始運轉、綻放出星光。

　　一道又一道的光芒從五個六芒星開始匯聚到正中央的長劍上，整座山洞內，也憑空凝聚了點點星光，全部都都往長劍上匯聚。

　　慢慢的，整把長劍被點點星光包圍，化為了一把星辰之劍，很是漂亮，但又蘊含著可怕的鋒利。

　　「凝聚吧，諸天星辰劍。」奈因哈德一聲低喝，雙手合十，頓時，眾多星光全都鑽入了那柄長劍內，隨即從地上飄浮起來，在空中盤旋幾圈後，來到了劍王奈因哈德的面前。

　　下一秒，一道又一道的劍光開始在劍王奈因哈德周遭出現，每一道劍光的顏色都不相同，但全都開始凝聚成一柄柄的長劍，總數有九千九百九十把，加上星辰之劍，那就有九千九百九十一把了。

　　九千九百九十把長劍以一種玄奧的陣型圍繞著劍王奈因哈德排列，並緩緩地旋轉著，而諸天星辰劍發出一聲清脆的劍鳴聲，自動補上了劍陣中的一個空位，隨後和周遭的劍連結在一起，最終，一同進入了劍王奈因哈德的體內。

　　有那麼一瞬間，奈因哈德的全身上下出現了各種顏色的光芒，總數有九千九百九十一種，看上去很是玄奧、漂亮。

　　隨後，奈因哈德又照著原本的方式，凝聚出了五把屬於他自己的屬性長劍，分別是暗屬性的諸天暗劍、血屬性的諸天血劍、空間屬性的諸天空劍、嵐屬性的諸天嵐劍以及冥屬性的諸天冥劍，使得他擁有的諸天劍器數量來到了九千九百九十六把。

　　「還剩下最後四把……」奈因哈德仔細感受著體內所有劍器的變化，低聲呢喃著，右手握住那把繫在左腰上的長劍劍柄：「愛得蘭德……等著我，我一定會完成妳留下的諸天劍道，而妳留下的這柄劍，將會成為最後一把諸天劍。」


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

原來至聖團的成員那麼多⋯的樣子OAO(?
然後九千九百九十一種顏色讓我笑了www
雪月到底什麼時候才會露出真面目呢
期待以後的更新喔(已沒更小說的(#

----------


## 冥獄o玥

雪月感覺和他們不是很合得來XD
劍王的劍感覺充滿奧秘，九千九百九十一把每把都不相同看上去應該很壯觀
蒼爺這章的標題是不是打錯，五四跳五八好像有點快w
我還回去看以為是我有漏看幾章www
期待後續發展~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十六章：學院的生活


　　帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院，今天是鶴影等人入學後的第三個月，也即將迎來第一次的冬天和第一次學術考核。

　　學術考核和跳級考核一樣，分為兩個部分，理論課的筆試以及實戰測驗，依照年級不同從而分為不同難度。

　　不過理論課的考試，都會統一在學校的大禮堂舉行便是了，同時嚴禁任何舞弊行為，行為嚴重者，最重可以被退學處分。

　　因此在帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院的上千年歷史中，沒有任何一名學生敢作弊，這也算是皇家學院另類的品質保證、名譽保證。

　　所以才能在每年吸引無數新生爭先恐後的報名，只為了接受最好的教育跟磨練。

　　理論課的考試並不輕鬆，但也不至於太過困難，只要上課有認真聽講，並在考前勤做複習，一般都能輕鬆拿到及格分數。

　　而實戰測驗則有點不同了，實戰測驗的場地是位於學院動用諸多礦石、大型魔法陣打造出來的一個虛境，是一處獨立的小世界，就類似於天魔居城那般，存在於一個獨立虛空之中。

　　整個小世界很大，幾乎是帝羅提拉帝國的王城的三倍大小，其中按照等級分為四個區域：低級區、中級區、高級區、超高級區，對應的便是一到三年級生、四到六年級生、七到九年級以及最後的十到十二年級生。

　　實戰測驗的評分標準很簡單，考核虛境內會有諸多的傀儡，低級區的傀儡戰鬥能力較適合區一至三年級生，中級區的傀儡則是適合四到六級生，以此類推。

　　及格的標準，一到三年級生是一萬點積分、四到六年級生是兩萬點積分，七到九年級生是三萬點積分，十到十二年級生則是四萬點積分。

　　獲得積分的方法主要有三種，第一種便是去獵殺戰鬥傀儡、第二種是採集虛境內的藥草或者找到一些特殊的積分寶物換取積分，第三種，便是和其他考生進行對戰，獲勝者可以得到失敗者三分之一的積分。

　　第一種方法，每一個區域內的傀儡積分皆不相同，以鶴影三人組這樣的四年級以下的學生舉例，他們如果在低級區獵殺傀儡，那每獵殺一具傀儡都能獲得十點積分。

　　但換作是到中級區去獵殺傀儡的話，每一具傀儡的積分會提高到二十點，高級區則是四十點、超高級區的話則是一百點。

　　反過來說，如果是一名十二年級生到超高級區去獵殺傀儡，那每一具傀儡的積分會是八十點積分，如果到高級區去則是會減少為六十點，中級區四十點，低級區只有十點。

　　簡單來說，選擇和自己的年級相對應的區域獵殺傀儡的話，會獲得該區基本的積分，選擇高一區的話，獲取積分的效率便會提高一些，但如果選擇比自己年級還低等的區域，那獲取的積分將會打折許多。

　　這是為了所有考生的公平而訂下的規則，第二種規則倒是沒什麼限制了，積分寶物只有分為一品到四品四種品質，一品最好，四品最次，其中品級為一品的寶物可以得到八十點積分，之後每降一品便會減少十點積分。

　　當然的，越高品的寶物越是難以找到，就算找到了，多半也會有數目不一的傀儡鎮守著，但也算是不無小補的一種積分獲取方式。

　　最後一種方式則是對戰，每次限定一對一單人對決，而且必須要經過對方同意，且雙方的年級不能相差超過兩個年級，才可成立對戰條件。

　　一旦成立對戰條件，那將會有公告傳播整個虛境提醒其他考生，並將對戰雙方為中心的方圓一公里內為對戰區域，任何人不得進入，而對戰的雙方必須分出勝負後才可出來。

　　不過這種對戰是不致命的，因為一旦啟動對戰，那將會有強大的上古魔法陣的守護力量保護著對戰雙方，會在體外形成兩圈保護膜，只要打穿最外層的那圈保護膜，就算是獲得勝利，而就算真得受傷了，也能在魔法陣的作用下迅速恢復，讓雙方得以繼續參加考試。

　　但每一位考生只能限定和同一位考生進行一次對戰，一旦雙方對戰過，無論結果如何，那在考試結束前，雙方都無法再進行對戰。

　　此外，由於考試將會為期一個月的時間，虛境內會有多處休息區，在休息區內一律禁止動手、爭執或者申請對戰，違者將取消考試資格。

　　此外，在休息區內也會提供臥室、鹽洗室以及餐廳等設施，供考生進行休息，全都無須費用，而且數量絕對足夠所有考生同時使用。

　　在詳細的閱讀完實戰考試的規則後，有報名參加此階段學術考核的所有考生紛紛來到了集合地點，準備按照順序透過空間傳送門進入考核虛境內。

　　「咱們一樣分開進行吧，兩位可要及格阿。」鶴影對著雪月和傑拉爾說道，隨後便進入了傳送門，來到了考核虛境。

　　整個考核虛境和外頭相差不大，一樣有高山、有河流、有森林、有盆地，唯一的差別便是，這裡的天空是灰白色的，給人一種陰沉的感覺。

　　考核虛境的範圍不小，而且每一名考生進入後的起點都不相同，不過大多是在適合對應自己年級的區域便是，上下不會超過一個等級。

　　然後，所有考生也會得到一塊考核虛境發放的令牌，會以符文的形式烙印在每人的手腕上，隨時可以啟動符文查看目前積分、現在時間、考核剩餘時間、所有積分寶物、傀儡的圖鑑、排行榜以及最後的發送、接受對戰請求，算是是非常實用的一個小工具。

　　排行榜，便是記錄著目前得到最高積分的前一百名考生，這個排行榜的用處便是可以透過排名來獲得相對應的獎勵，因此每一次的學術考核，所有學生幾乎都會在虛境內待滿一個月，為了就是爭奪這一百位的名額。

　　在鶴影進入考核虛境後的十分鐘內，排行榜上已經出現了十多個名字，其中第一名赫然是休葛蘭‧芬里爾，那名相當神秘的白狼人新生，積分已經有三百八十點，領先第二名多達一百五十點積分。

　　鶴影的嘴角泛起一抹微笑，隨後腳步在樹枝上一點，飛躍而出，他要追上休葛蘭的積分！

　　與此同時，神聖帝國的皇宮內，一名身穿白色長袍的中年灰狼人正行走在一條長廊上，一些和他擦身而過的皇室禁衛軍、官員皆不敢和他四目相接，因為這灰狼是他們神聖帝國曾經的三王之一，劍王奈因哈德。

　　奈因哈德一路走過長廊，一路上也碰上了不少人，但他也沒和任何人打招呼，因為沒必要，最後，他右轉彎，來到了一座庭院內，庭院的對面是三座神殿，那是以前給神聖帝國『魔導王』阿米加‧凱薩、『劍王』奈因哈德、『聖王』德洛莫爾‧聖羽等三王居住的神殿，分別名為魔王殿、劍王殿以及聖王殿。

　　奈因哈德剛踏入庭院，聖王殿的大門便緩緩開起，一名身穿白色長袍的白狼獸人邁步從裏頭踏出，不是別人，正是『聖王』德洛莫爾‧聖羽。

　　「許久不見，奈因哈德。」德洛莫爾不急不徐地開口說道，聲音中聽不出任何喜怒哀樂，神色也相當平靜：「若我猜得沒錯，你應該是來履行你當初的諾言的。」



待續
--------------------------
to野魂：

恩，至聖團成員非常多的喔www

而為了得到陛下的獎賞，所以難免都會有一些爭功的情況~

九千九百九十一種顏色確實也讓蒼爺我有點想笑XDDDDDDD

不過這也就是劍王之所以為劍王的由來

to冥獄：
章節已經更正囉，感謝提醒~

九千九百九十六種不同顏色的劍的確非常壯觀www

之後會達成一萬種!!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十七章：新的兩位王


　　進入考核虛境後，鶴影一時之間也沒有碰上其他的考生，不過卻是在踏入中級區時碰上了第一具傀儡，那是一名手持長槍的近戰型傀儡。

　　右手一伸，火屬性的魔力在掌心間跳躍，隨後延伸凝聚成一把太刀，一刀劈出，殺向了那具傀儡。

　　炎之太刀揮出，直接秒殺了這具傀儡，得到了二十點積分，不過鶴影卻是微微皺眉：「這樣太慢了，我還是直接去超高級區吧。」

　　語畢，鶴影便動身迅速掠過中級區，沿途之中所碰到的傀儡都毫不留情的斬殺掉，得到了許多積分。

　　約莫十分鐘後，鶴影就來到了超高級區的外圍，這裡是已經算是位於接近考核虛境的中心點，儘管還沒有看到很多的超高級戰鬥傀儡，但也有不少具在外圍遊蕩。

　　鶴影左手一揚，另一把炎之太刀凝聚而出，鎖定一具龍人型，手持大刀的傀儡後，便殺了過去，和對方大戰在一起。

　　超高級區的戰鬥傀儡戰力遠遠超過前面三區，鶴影一時之間也無法佔據上風，幾乎算是打平的狀態。

　　龍人型傀儡的戰力很強，同時也被賦予不弱的智慧，所以即便是一名十年級生來到超高級區，也是絲毫不敢大意。

　　鶴影雙刀劈出，兩道炎之月牙呼嘯而出，逼退了龍人型傀儡，隨後體內魔力運轉，一刀斬出。

　　一刀流‧斬月！

　　可怕的炎之太刀纏繞著無數高溫的火焰斬出，直接擊潰了那具超高級型戰鬥傀儡，打得它能量耗盡，倒地不起，隨後被虛境的上古陣法給傳送去回復能量。

　　這時，鶴影的積分已經有了七百七十點，在排行榜上位於第七名，在他前面的是一名名為聶行空的八年級生，八百五十點積分，隨後第五名便是雪月，九百一十點積分，傑拉爾則是在第三名，一千三百五十點積分。

　　而休葛蘭，幾乎可以說是遙遙領先於眾人，積分已經有了三千點！

　　在監考室內，一群老師和主任聚集在這，透過魔法幻影水晶投射出來的影像監看著整個考核虛境，避免有人出現違規的舉動，其中不少人的目光都聚集在中間的大螢幕上，而影像中赫然是休葛蘭大戰一群超高級型傀儡的場面。

　　「這孩子的實力已經遠遠超過許多十年級生了……」銀主任緩緩地開口說道。

　　「但我總覺得他的實力遠遠不只如此，有可能是某位大能的後代吧。」另一位中年黑狼教師開口說道。

　　「他的劍術相當的精湛，是我生平僅見，想必是從小就開始培養的。」一名身穿金色白袍的蒼老獅獸人說道，他是戰天院的劍術老師，專門傳授劍術。

　　在幾名老師議論紛紛的同時，休葛蘭一劍斬出，只見一道血色劍光呼嘯而出，眨眼間就擊潰了十多具超高級戰鬥傀儡，令他的積分暴漲到四千五百分，遠遠凌駕在第二名之上。

　　「該死的，我怎麼可以輸給你。」與此同時，剛抵達超高級區域中心的鶴影也注意到排行榜上的變化，手中的炎之太刀散去，直接拔出了斷罪者，銀白色的銳利刀身在陽光的照耀下閃爍著耀眼的光芒。

　　隨後鶴影便鎖定了遠處的三具超高級戰鬥傀儡，直接殺了過去，以一戰三。

　　另一邊，手持一柄由雷屬性魔力凝聚而成的長槍的傑拉爾也在大戰五名傀儡，擅長雷屬性的他，可不只是一名只會遠距離攻擊的魔法師，同樣的，他還擅長長槍術，一柄雷之長槍橫掃之下，電蛇四散，逼退了一群傀儡。

　　傑拉爾和鶴影在努力賺取積分的同時，雪月也沒有閒著，身為玄水狼族現任族長之女的她，周身纏繞著一道道水流，只要有傀儡靠近，便會被強勁的水流給擊潰，讓她的積分也是連連攀升。

　　雪月漫步行走在超高級區的內圍，這是佔地寬廣的一座城鎮，有許多傀儡會藏匿建築物中，或者利用建築物來偷襲考生，因此在超高級區內的考生皆不敢掉以輕心。

　　或許除了排行榜上的那幾位之外，都是嚴陣以待。

　　不知不覺，就過了三天的時間，排行榜上的前十位幾乎已經定了下來，第一名一樣是由休葛蘭遙遙領先，積分一萬四千六百分，第二名則是雪月，一萬一千零三百分，傑拉爾處於第三，一萬零八百分，第四名便是八年級生聶行空，擁有一萬零五百分的積分，至於鶴影則是位於第五名，積分恰好剛滿一萬。

　　此時天色已暗，鶴影三人組正在休息區內的餐廳休息，同時也有不少學生選擇休息，以便在明天可以繼續和傀儡們奮戰。

　　鶴影在椅子上喝著果汁，翹著腳，看上去相當的放鬆，至於雪月則是在一旁閱讀著書籍，傑拉爾則是在閉目養神。

　　「真是不知道第一名那個傢伙是從哪冒出來的。」鶴影查看著排行榜說道。

　　「我想一堆高年級生也同樣有這種問題，像是你也不知道從哪裡冒出來的，拿著王族居城打造出來的太刀參加考試。」傑拉爾平靜地開口說道，音量只有他們這桌能聽見。

　　「考試沒規定不能用自己的武器嘛。」鶴影輕笑道。同時神色一變：「應該是有老師認出來吧？我不認為會有學生知道狼老的簽名。」

　　「或許吧。」傑拉爾回答。

　　用完餐後，鶴影三人便各自找了房間去休息，進入房間很簡單，只要拿用手腕上的印記去給房門上的魔法陣掃描即可進入，同時，那間房間在考試期間也會變成專屬於個人的房間，其餘人未經主人允許不可進入。

　　隔天一早，簡單的用完早餐後，鶴影三人便繼續獵殺傀儡。

　　與此同時，神聖帝國皇宮內的一處宮殿，這是一座獨立的宮殿，大小大概和三王居住的神殿差不多大小，這座神殿名為鬥皇殿，是一座開放給皇室成員，包括禁衛軍成員切磋戰鬥技巧的神殿，平時很少有人會來這，因為要來這需要經過申請。

　　但今日，卻有四人聚集在這。

　　其中兩人便是聖王德洛莫爾以及劍王奈因哈德，另外兩人，其中一人是一名身材壯碩的中年白虎獸人，身上穿著銀白色的戰甲，另一人則是一名身材火辣的雌性灰貓獸人，身著一件銀色長袍。

　　「奈因哈德，他們兩人便是接替你跟阿米加的王之位的人，霸刀王古斯塔以及星辰王水無月。」聖王德洛莫爾給奈因哈德介紹道：「那麼，我期待你的答案。」

　　「星辰之道我已經掌握，那麼我的選擇便只有一人。」奈因哈德平靜地開口，隨後走到了神殿的中心處：「霸刀王掌握霸血秘術，我需要你那少見的霸血魔力。」

　　名為古斯塔的白虎獸人冷笑一聲，走到了奈因哈德的對面：「想要我的魔力，就得看你有沒有那本事了，昔日早耳聞過劍王的威名，今日我就來領教領教。」

　　「不可殺人，其餘的兩位自便。」聖王德洛莫爾輕聲說道，伸手在虛空一指，啟動了鬥皇殿的陣法，一圈金色的魔法護罩出現，防止戰鬥之人的力量波及到外圍。

　　奈因哈德拔出了長劍，渾身上下散發出驚人的劍意和鋒芒，而霸刀王古斯塔也拔出一把大刀，刀身上有魔力在流動，那是金屬性的魔力。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十八章：護國所需之力


　　神聖帝國的鬥皇殿內，劍王奈因哈德和霸刀王古斯塔的戰鬥一觸即發，在聖王德洛莫爾的約束下，雙方將不能有取對方性命的念頭。

　　霸刀王古斯塔，原先只是一名神聖帝國皇室禁衛軍的大統領，由於其資歷出色，並且擁有不錯的實力，在經過一眾護國聖師的考驗下，如願獲得了『王之稱號』。

　　而和奈因哈德的一戰，便是他獲得王之稱號後的第一戰。

　　雙方的刀劍不停的碰撞，金屬鏗鏘聲響徹整個鬥皇殿，而德洛莫爾和水無月則在一旁觀戰。

　　「星辰王，這場戰鬥妳可要仔細觀看……因為妳將見識到何謂護國所需之力，而那便是劍王奈因哈德擁有的力量，也是妳和霸刀王日後需要達到的水準。」聖王德洛莫爾語氣平靜地說道：「護國便是三王的義務之一，也是我們的責任。」

　　名為水無月的星辰王點點頭，她是星辰貓族的成員，在一次因緣際會下，才受邀成為神聖帝國的星辰王，當然，同樣有經過護國聖師們的考驗。

　　星辰貓族是一支很神祕低調的種族，掌握了星辰之道，每一位星辰貓天生都會星遁，掌控星之力來戰鬥，隨後再視個人需求學習別的屬性的遁術。

　　「劍王奈因哈德之所以能成為我神聖帝國的傳奇，原因就出自於他那強大的實力……他在僅僅四十歲時就成為我國的三王之一，數百年來一直佔據著王之位，直到王族聖城的大能邀請他加入『斯普薩斯十二盾』，他才離開了我神聖帝國。」德洛莫爾開口解釋道，但目光一直在關注著前方的戰鬥：「星辰王，妳應該知道大陸上通用的實力分級吧？」

　　「嗯……雖然不是能做出絕對的判定，但也算是一個粗估的分級參考……」星辰王水無月開口說道：「從最低到最高總共分為九級，依次分別為入門、小成、大成、圓滿、巔峰、神凝、本源、歸真、傳奇，總計九個境界。」

　　「一般的帝國士兵大概都是小成至大成左右的實力，隊長級則是圓滿境，統領級為巔峰境，再往上的大統領大多都處在神凝境左右，而聯邦情報局的探員，一星探員幾乎都是大成境，少數有圓滿境，五級探員至少都得要有巔峰境的實力，七星以上則是需要神凝境。」聖王德洛莫爾平靜地開口，星辰王則是在旁一面聽著一面觀看著戰鬥。

　　「而想要得到王之稱號，除了需要通過一些考驗外，最低的要求便是實力達到本源境，才有資格擁有王之稱號。」德洛莫爾繼續開口，此時霸刀王古斯塔驚險的閃過一劍：「劍王奈因哈德當初得到王之稱號時，便有了本源境極限的實力，如今的他則是已經達到了歸真之境。」

　　「傳奇境，據說便是王族聖城的大能們以及各國護國國師級的前輩達到的境界，必須得掌握『領域之力』才能晉升傳奇境。」星辰王水無月一面回憶一面說道：「這些是我族中的長老前輩們曾經提過的。」

　　德洛莫爾點點頭表示同意，而在此時，兩人前方的戰鬥進入了白熱化的階段，雙方都拿出了各自的拿手招式。

　　一道刺目的金色劍光閃過，奈因哈德一劍斬向了古斯塔，逼得對方舉起大刀來抵擋，強勁的反震之力讓雙方都退後了幾步，隨後奈因哈德再度一劍殺出。

　　黑虎劍‧虎狩！

　　奈因哈德長劍上的金光散去，取而代之的是青色的光芒，他以諸天風劍來施展這強橫的一劍，力量和速度並重，讓霸刀王古斯塔感到一陣心驚膽戰。

　　古斯塔側身躲過長劍，手中的大刀一刀劈出，刀身上纏繞著許多金屬性的魔力，讓大刀的鋒利更加的驚人。

　　面對古斯塔的反擊，奈因哈德的神色間閃過一絲寒芒，諸天風劍的青光散去，被一股濃厚的土黃色光芒取代，這是諸天土劍！

　　「黑龍劍……龍之咆嘯！」以諸天土劍施展出來的龍之咆嘯，除了保留了原本的力量外，還給奈因哈德提供了妥善的防禦力，是攻守合一的一擊。

　　古斯塔抽身急退，退出了龍之咆嘯的攻擊範圍，隨後他的身上開始湧現出一絲深紅色的魔力，那是他獨有的霸血魔力，可以增幅攻擊力以及速度，是一種難以修煉的特殊魔力。

　　下一秒，他雙手持刀劈出，一道又一道犀利且狂暴的刀氣鋪天蓋地的湧向了奈因哈德，絲毫不給他閃躲的機會。

　　面對如此大範圍的攻勢，星辰王水無月也在思考著如果換作是自己，會該如何做選擇，是要正面硬碰硬，還是先行防禦，再伺機反擊？

　　因為這可是一名歸真境強者的認真發動的一擊！

　　本源境，即所謂領悟了任何一種魔法屬性之本源後，並讓自己的魔力包含了該屬性之本源，即為本源境。

　　而想要達到本源境，則是必須在領悟屬性之本源後，再對自己的魔力進行第二次淬鍊，讓屬性本源可以融入魔力中，從而晉升本源境。

　　歸真境，即為返璞歸真之意，對擁有本源的魔力進行第三次徹底的淬鍊，讓其返璞歸真，回歸到最原始的型態，便能超脫本源，達到歸真境。

　　然而，正在水無月思索著同時，奈因哈德選擇了正面迎戰，諸天土劍散去，被一種赤金色的光芒給取代，那是非常少見的屬性，陽屬性，而這把劍，即為諸天陽劍。

　　陽之魔力是一種非常稀少的屬性，但修煉起來後，威力卻不容小覷，可以說是比火之魔力還要更剛猛熾烈。

　　諸天陽劍一出，施展的便是諸天陽劍的殺招，只見一道赤紅色的劍光閃過，那漫天的刀氣在烈陽下開始先後消融。

　　黑天劍‧陽劍殺！

　　劍王奈因哈德六大劍式中的最強大也最深奧的一式，黑天劍！

　　在陽劍殺之下，霸刀王古斯塔的招式被破解，但身為三王之一的他，戰鬥經驗也相當豐富，第二輪的攻擊已經發出，而且也是大招。

　　「八極刀‧一刀斬天！」古斯塔可怕的一刀斬出，彷彿連天地都要斬開一般，深紅色的刀芒破空殺向了劍王奈因哈德。

　　奈因哈德的神色間首次出現了一抹凝重，身上的魔力波動激盪，諸天陽劍的光芒散去，被一片耀眼的美麗星光取代。

　　諸天星辰劍！



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五十九章：結束與開始


　　諸天星辰劍！

　　劍王奈因哈德的右手上握著的便是剛凝聚出不久的諸天星辰劍，整把劍星光閃耀，彷彿群星一般，很是美麗。

　　「我族的星辰之道……」水無月低聲呢喃道，目光注視著那把長劍，體內的魔力與之共鳴，但她立刻壓下那共鳴。

　　原則上，只要是上古種族，幾乎不會輕易地將自身掌握的道交給他族成員，因此水無月對於奈因哈德為何能擁有那麼多屬性的劍器也是相當的好奇，心中暗定，打算等這一戰完之後再找對方問個明白。

　　不過此時的擂臺上，奈因哈德已經一劍殺出，一道星之劍光閃過，霸刀王古斯塔的刀芒應聲被破，但儘管如此，奈因哈德的腳步也往後退了一步。

　　「星辰劍殺的威力還無法完全發揮出來……既然如此……」奈因哈德心中暗道，手中的長劍星光散去，一抹暗青色的光芒閃爍。

　　有光必有暗；有陽必有陰，這是和剛剛的諸天陽劍與眾不同的諸天陰劍。

　　「陰遁……」聖王德洛莫爾的眼中有精芒閃爍，對奈因哈德擁有的劍器數量之多感到微微驚訝：「看來他這些年來真的走遍了整座星羅大陸……」

　　陽遁跟陰遁是非常稀少的魔力，在整座星羅大陸上也確實有很少的一、兩支種族掌握這種力量，像是在帝羅提拉帝國南部邊境外的赤陽獅族以及費裡斯塔帝國東邊邊境外的月陰貓族，就是掌握陽遁跟陰遁地種族，但他們相當低調，也很少踏足三大帝國的國土。

　　事實上，大半上古種族都擁有自己的領地範圍，因為他們的歷史幾乎都比三大帝國還要悠久，其中甚至一些上古種族的天賦神通並非是屬性遁術，而是相當特殊的遁術。

　　霸刀王古斯塔的霸血魔力便能算是這類特殊的遁術中，其餘的，還有星辰貓族的星遁、仙貂一族的仙遁、戰狼一族的戰之道等等。

　　外族幾乎無法掌握這些特殊遁術，而劍王奈因哈德卻有他獨有的方式將其掌握，使這些遁術能成為自己的力量，將其化為劍器。

　　儘管無法像上古種族一樣施展該遁術的其餘招式，但能夠將其化為劍器，也是夠驚人的了。

　　「你很強，但接下來我會拿出真正的實力……」霸刀王古斯塔低吼，身上開始散發出一股狂暴的氣息，那是霸血魔力的氣息：「霸血狂術！」

　　霸血狂術，一門能夠短暫增強實力的祕法，施術期間，施展者的攻擊力、速度甚至於防禦力都能大幅提升，是霸刀王古斯塔相當強悍的招式之一。

　　一時之間，霸刀王古斯塔身上的氣息強度已經攀升到了歸真境的後期，幾乎逼近於聖王德洛莫爾。

　　隨後，霸刀王古斯塔衝向了奈因哈德，展開了兇猛的近身攻勢，大刀在物理攻擊力上本身就淩駕在劍上，再配合霸刀王自身修煉的刀術和霸血魔力，讓他的大刀破壞力達到一個恐怖的地步。

　　「八極刀‧一極！」霸刀王古斯塔一聲怒吼，雙手持刀一刀斬出，黑紅色的刀芒破空，一刀揮下，天地間似乎就只剩下這道刀芒！

　　面對如此一刀，劍王奈因哈德也同樣一劍斬出，暗青色的劍光破空，直接突破了黑紅色的刀光，逼退了霸刀王古斯塔。

　　黑天劍‧陰劍殺！

　　「很好！再來！二極！」霸刀王古斯塔似乎也被挑起了戰意，怒吼一聲，再度一刀斬出，這是第二極，威力是第一極的兩倍！

　　暗青色光芒散去，取而代之的是水藍色的光芒，諸天水劍。

　　在水之道下，周遭的空氣彷彿變成了一片流水潺潺，沖刷而過，令得霸刀王古斯塔那可怕而爆烈的刀術受到影響。

　　隨後，諸天水劍散去，被諸天風劍取代，讓劍王的劍變得鋒利且極快，下一秒，諸天風劍被諸天雷劍取代，迅猛而爆烈！

　　面對施展霸血狂術的霸刀王古斯塔，奈因哈德明白不能以硬碰硬，因此，他便交替使用不同屬性的諸天劍器，變換之間，令得古斯塔有些難以招架。

　　古斯塔從握刀開始，練刀至今，已經有六百多年了，在這六百多年間，他不斷精進自已的刀術，再加上他自身的天賦讓這刀術上達到極高的造詣。

　　尤其是在這數百年間，一次次的和人戰鬥，一次次見識到許多的戰鬥後，他更是一次次地去努力提升自己的刀術。

　　直到幾年前，才通過考驗，成為了神聖帝國僅有的三王之一！

　　所以這一戰，他絕不允許自己落敗！

　　「八極刀‧五極！」

　　霸刀王古斯塔一聲暴喝，身上的氣勢再度一漲，手中的大刀湧現出更多的霸血魔力，打算直接以強大的力量打斷奈因哈德的節奏，一舉結束這場戰鬥！

　　八極刀的八極是霸刀王古斯塔的底牌，第一極是兩倍威力；二極是四倍；三極便是八倍；四極是十六倍，五極便是三十二倍！

　　奈因哈德的眼中被一道黑紅色的刀芒充斥，而他手中的長劍也被一道黑色光芒的取代，這黑色光芒並沒有給人鋒利感，但卻給人一種沉重的感覺。

　　這，又是一種特殊的屬性遁術，或者說是，道。

　　諸天鎮劍，鎮壓之道！

　　諸天鎮劍在手，而後，便是殺招！

　　一股龐大的鎮壓氣息從諸天鎮劍上散發而出，彷彿要鎮壓天地一般地讓人感到渾身沉重。

　　黑天劍‧鎮劍殺！

　　黑色劍光破空，無與倫比的鎮壓氣息鋪天蓋地，瀰漫了整個擂台上，即便是霸刀王古斯塔也受到了影響，八極刀的刀光威力受到極大幅度的削弱，隨後便被一劍斬開。

　　然後，還沒等他發出第二刀時，劍王奈因哈德鋒利的長劍已經架在他的頸部，只要一用力，便能讓他人頭落地。

　　「你贏了。」沉默了一會後，霸刀王古斯塔才說出這一句話，隨後解除了霸血狂術，而劍王奈因哈德也收回了長劍。

　　「按照約定，我需要你的魔力。」劍王奈因哈德邊說邊拿出一個小瓶子，示意對方在裏頭裝滿魔力，古斯塔裝完後，便將瓶子扔給奈因哈德。

　　一旁，聖王德洛莫爾也來到了擂台上，神色平靜地開口：「精彩的一戰，兩位在此戰必定有所收穫。」

　　「我先走了。」霸刀王古斯塔收起大刀，轉身走下了擂台，看不出任何喜怒哀樂，而劍王也是轉身離去。

　　「奈因哈德，我神聖帝國大門隨時為你敞開。」在奈因哈德即將離開鬥皇殿的同時，德洛莫爾突然這麼說道：「一旦你回歸，我神聖帝國便擁有四名歸真境的王者。」

　　「我再考慮。」奈因哈德回道，隨後便離開了鬥皇殿，他要去鑄造出諸天霸劍，也就是第九千九百九十七把諸天劍器。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十章：排名之爭


　　帝羅提拉帝國一年一度為期一個月的學術考核，已經進行到了第三個星期，其中有大概百分之七十的學生都已經達到了最低及格標準的積分，剩下的，便是在進行排行榜之爭，只要能進入前一百名，都能獲得格外的獎勵。

　　以現在排行榜的名字來看，第一名的休葛蘭‧芬里爾已經擁有三十二萬三千六百點七十點的積分，遙遙領先，第二名則是名為聶行空的八年級生，三十二萬兩千八百點三十點積分，第三、第四名分別則是三十二萬兩千五百分的雪月和三十二萬兩千三百八十分的鶴影，至於傑拉爾，則是在第五名，三十二萬兩千三百五十點積分。

　　這前五個排名，已經有一個星期從未變動過，只有第六名之後有所變動，例如現在的第六名是一名九年級的雌性銀貓獸人，她是星辰貓族的成員，擁有三十一萬九千六百八十點積分，她是昨天才衝上來的。

　　今天早上，想要爭奪排名榜的考生都在全力獵殺傀儡，而那些尚未拿到及格積分的考生也都在努力賺取積分。

　　而這一切的，都被學院中輪班的監考老師們看在眼中，其中銀主任更是對休葛蘭有著很大的興趣。

　　「不知道休葛蘭能否打破紀錄？」銀主任坐在一旁說道，目光盯著螢幕上正在和傀儡大戰的年輕白狼學生。

　　「銀主任是指國王陛下保持的五十七萬點積分的紀錄嗎？那可是最近數百年來無人可以打破的阿，而第二名則是『法聖』戴爾塔大人的五十三萬分。」另一名中年灰狼教師說道，他是法學院中風之院的主任：「我認為休葛蘭挺有機會的……」

　　「挺有機會超越陛下的五十七萬分嗎？我倒覺得他頂多就只能衝到歷屆排名中的前五名，就已經算很不錯了。」另一名黑熊獸人老師說道：「畢竟休葛蘭最近幾天都時常休息，並沒有長時間都在獵殺傀儡。」

　　「或許之後的學院大賽，他的表現也會再讓我們驚艷一次。」另一名雄性貓獸人教師開口說道：「不過我看聶行空似乎不打算屈於第二名呢。」

　　「行空阿，他可是巴里摩爾家族一族的成員，擁有很棒的戰鬥天賦，和休葛蘭一樣擅長劍術，這兩人如果對打起來，想必很精采。」銀主任又開口說道，臉上堆著笑意，顯然很看好休葛蘭：「好啦，我想先去休息一下，年紀大了，無法熬夜阿……」

　　銀主任的話讓在場的老師們都微微一笑，更有人遞上了一杯熱茶：「老銀，你還是先喝杯熱茶提提神吧，因為有人申請對戰了。」

　　銀主任接過熱茶，低下頭去喝著，隨即問道：「誰跟誰要對戰阿？」

　　「三年級生奧古斯都跟燼影，是燼影提出的對戰請求。」那名貓獸人教師說道，隨即調出了燼影的資料來查看：「攻擊力測試在第十六名，很不錯的新生，但奧古斯都之前可是直接打上第十五名阿，比燼影還高呢……」

　　與此同時，考核虛境內，一道公告響徹了整個考核區。

　　「現在北方區域為對戰區域，不相關的人請盡速離開！」

　　公告一連重複了三次，傳遍了整個考核區，有考生充耳不聞，繼續獵殺傀儡，也有已經拿到及格積分的考生，前往北方區域，他們打算去看看是誰要對戰誰。

　　鶴影的對面，是一名年輕的黑豹獸人，手持一柄黑色的短刀，身穿著學院戰鬥用的勁裝，此人便是目前佔據積分排行榜第七名的奧古斯都，暗影獵豹族一族的天才後裔。

　　「我很驚訝你會選擇和我對戰，而不是第一名的那位。」奧古斯都望著鶴影說道，神色間有一絲驚訝。

　　「因為我不想輸給他，但我現在又找不到他人在哪，所以就請你和我對戰了，只要我贏了，就能拿到你三分之一的積分，對吧？」鶴影笑呵呵地說道：「如果沒有兩個年級的限制，我還真想直接挑戰那個叫做聶行空的。」

　　「聶學長在學院中可是很出名的喔，他是學院七傑之一。」奧古斯都開口說道，似乎個性沒有想像中的陰沉，隨後輕輕地舉起手中的短刀：「我還想再衝高一些積分，所以我們先打完這一戰吧。」

　　「好。」鶴影微笑回應，雙手一握，兩把炎之太刀凝聚而出，隨後，殺向了奧古斯都。

　　「火遁阿？很不錯的屬性。」奧古斯都側身躲開鶴影的一刀，手中的短刀夾雜著暗屬性魔力元素刺出，化為一道黑色的光芒破空殺向鶴影，速度飛快。

　　「你的暗遁也很不錯啊。」鶴影用左手的太刀擋下短刀，右手的太刀一刀劈出，太刀上的高溫彷彿讓周遭的空間都燃燒起來，令奧古斯都不敢大意。

　　「暗遁‧融影之刃。」奧古斯都低喝一聲，手中的短刀彷彿進入黑暗之中一樣消失不見，等到再度出現時，已經來到鶴影的眼前，讓灰狼趕緊往後翻滾，躲開這次突襲。

　　不過奧古斯都並不打算給鶴影喘息的空間，再度殺了上去，利用武器輕巧靈活的優勢，和鶴影殺得難分難解。

　　「火遁‧爆破斬！」鶴影一刀劈出，儘管沒有擊中對方，但可怕的高溫火焰爆散而出，覆蓋了不少地方，隨後左手的太刀散去，單手捏了一個印訣，周遭的火焰凝聚成一顆巨大的火球，砸向了黑豹獸人。

　　火遁‧大火球術！

　　「哦？單手結印？看來他對火遁有很不錯的理解。」監控室內，銀主任笑吟吟地說道，目光緊盯著鶴影不放。

　　「燼影他至少有圓滿境的實力，雖然只是圓滿境初期而已，但在他這個歲數來說，算相當有天賦了。」風之院的灰狼主任說道。

　　「咱們繼續看下去吧。」銀主任開口，顯然心情相當的愉快。

　　不僅老師們在觀看這場戰鬥，對戰區域附近的房屋屋頂上，也有不少學生在觀看，其中就包括了雪月和傑拉爾，以及一些高年級生，甚至，聶行空和休葛蘭也來了。

　　他們一個站在北邊的屋頂，另一個站在南邊的高塔上，望著對戰區域中的鶴影和奧古斯都。

　　「燼影……真希望學院大賽能碰上你。」聶行空‧巴里摩爾低聲呢喃道，他是帝羅提拉帝國三大家族之一，戰狼一族的巴里摩爾家族的成員，天生就有些好戰，對於燼影的表現，他也略有耳聞：「就是不知道另外六位是不是也有同樣的念頭。」

　　另一邊，休葛蘭則是靜靜地站在屋頂觀看著這場戰鬥，只是他的目光都是集中在鶴影身上，神色平靜，讓人猜不出他究竟在想什麼，不過在此時，他的考核符文卻跳出一道信息，有人對他發出了對戰請求！


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十一章：學院七傑


　　鶴影和奧古斯都的大戰正在持續進行著，周遭聚集來觀戰的學生也越來越多了，其中有幾名學生的名氣似乎相當的大。

　　「聶學弟，想不到你也在觀戰。」一名身材壯碩的棕熊獸人來到聶行空的身旁問道，他的體內散發出冰屬性的魔力波動。

　　「維克學長。」聶行空簡單地打了個招呼，顯然和這人已經熟識：「我來觀戰是因為，這個叫做燼影的新生，有機會角逐學院七傑的地位……對面的休葛蘭也有很大的機會……」

　　「哦？真難得看到你在誇獎別人阿。」名為維克的棕熊獸人輕笑道：「不知道大姊有沒有在觀戰？」

　　「伊莉絲學姊在追積分呢……」另一名黑豹獸人學生來到了兩人的身旁，從臂章來看，是一名七年級生，暗影獵豹一族的獸人。

　　「拉爾夫學弟。」維克笑著對這名豹人打招呼，隨後開口笑道：「我記得奧古斯都和你是同族的，怎麼他的排名在你之上阿？這樣似乎有點愧對學院七傑的名聲阿。」

　　名為拉爾夫的黑豹獸人聳肩，隨後開口：「我現在也在第八名阿，晚點就能超過他了，不過大姊才剛追上來第十名，會不會太慢了？」

　　這時，眾人周遭突然吹起一團冰冷的風，一名身穿女性學生制服的寒冰龍族龍人來到了三人身邊：「大姊才剛睡醒，而且大姊本來就挺懶的，要不是這次多了這些新生，大姊才不願意這樣努力去賺積分呢。」

　　「黛安娜。」聶行空打了個招呼，因為此人也是學院七傑之一，排名第七的寒冰龍族龍人黛安娜。

　　此時，幾名學院的學生也來到了屋頂上，一看到聶行空等人的身影皆是連連驚呼：「那是學院七傑！想不到七傑中竟然來了四個！」

　　「是聶學長！還有里奧羅斯家族的維克學長！」

　　「還有黛安娜學姊跟拉爾夫學長！」

　　聶行空也只是笑笑地對著那些學生揮揮手，隨後便轉過頭去繼續觀望著戰鬥，而在他們的對面，另一場對戰也即將展開。

　　休葛蘭的對手，是一名三年級的灰龍獸人，是一名砂龍一族的雄性龍人，擅長風遁以及種族天賦，砂塵之道，實力不弱。

　　「你的積分很高，位列排行榜第一，所以只要我贏了你，我的排名必定也能大幅挺進。」這名砂龍族龍人說道：「我的名字是艾維斯，三年級生。」

　　「休葛蘭。」身為剛跳級為二年級生的休葛蘭拔出了血色長劍，輕聲說道：「請吧。」

　　兩人都準備好對戰之時，公告也隨之響徹整個考核虛境。

　　「現在北方第三區域為對戰場地，不相關的人請盡速離開！」

　　接連三次的公告廣播又吸引了不少學生的注意，甚至有些原本在觀看鶴影和奧古斯都之戰的學生也跑去了北方第三區，隨後，驚人的消息傳來。

　　目前積分排行榜第一的休葛蘭竟然和第九名的艾維斯對戰！

　　「休葛蘭的戰鬥！大家快來看啊！」

　　「那個超級新生？走！」

　　而後，休葛蘭和艾維斯的戰鬥也隨之開始。

　　艾維斯的武器是一柄雙刃巨斧，儘管看起來相當沉重，但配合他自己的風遁，使得他揮舞起來也是相當靈活，成為速度和力量並重的可怕兵器！

　　「接招！」艾維斯怒喝一聲，一斧帶著狂暴的青色風屬性魔力劈出，一道風刃飛出，在大地上留下一道痕跡，飛向了休葛蘭。

　　休葛蘭腳步一轉，側身躲過了風刃，隨後一劍橫擋，在千鈞一髮之際擋下了艾維斯的劈擊，強大的力道震得休葛蘭腳下的地面出現了許多龜裂，甚至還有不少凌厲的風屬性魔力四散，讓一旁觀戰的學生們都閃得遠遠的，生怕遭到潑及。

　　「你的力氣挺大的嘛……」艾維斯的嘴角露出一抹微笑，那是碰上強勁對手的笑容，他現在的戰意高漲，收回巨斧，接著再度劈出，硬是將休葛蘭整個人給劈飛出去。

　　而後，艾維斯單手捏印，張口吸氣，隨後猛然吐出一團強勁的砂塵風暴！

　　這便是砂龍族一族擅長的砂遁，利用砂子來作為攻擊手段。

　　鋪天蓋地的砂塵風暴不僅遮擋了休葛蘭的事件，還將它給團團包圍，企圖束縛他的行動，但只見他的血色長劍一震，一圈圈肉眼可見的風屬性魔力從劍身上散發而出，吹開了這些砂塵，不過艾維斯早已經透過砂塵的掩護，來到休葛蘭的身後，雙手持斧，準備劈下，若被劈中，鐵定受傷。

　　不過就在雙刃巨斧劈下的瞬間，休葛蘭也回身一劍斬出，劍和斧頭相碰，爆散出不少火花和魔力，兩人都被反震之力震開，休葛蘭一個靈巧的後空翻，卸掉了反震之力，安穩的落地。

　　隨後，一狼一龍再度激烈的纏鬥在一起，長劍和雙刃巨斧不停地碰撞！

　　而另一邊，鶴影和奧古斯都的戰鬥也迎來了高潮，奧古斯都身上的暗屬性魔力激烈震盪，一絲絲的黑色氣息不停散發而出，而鶴影，斷罪者上也纏繞著高溫的火焰。

　　「你真的挺強的，不愧是打上第十六名的新生。」奧古斯都開口說道，右手反握著短刀：「不過接下來我會拿出真正的實力，你可要小心了。」

　　「我也求之不得阿，二刀流！」鶴影左手一伸，一把炎之太刀凝聚而出，身上的魔力波動暴漲。

　　「暗遁‧大黑暗術！」奧古斯都雙手捏印，隨後無盡的黑暗降臨，彷彿要將天地都給籠罩起來一般，而他的身影也融入了黑暗之中：「小心囉，這是我們暗影獵豹一族的戰鬥方式！」

　　鶴影提起了精神，全神貫注地準備迎擊奧古斯都，隨後，他的右耳輕輕一抖，右手中的斷罪者往右劈出，準確的擋下了短刀的攻擊，但還沒等他反擊，奧古斯都又隱藏回黑暗之中。


　　「這可有點麻煩了……」鶴影喃喃地說道，一個迴身，躲開了攻擊，雙刀劈出，但卻沒有命中目標，不過他身上的魔力波動卻是更加明顯。

　　就在這兩場戰鬥持續進行的同時，一名身穿女性學生制服的銀龍人拍著翅膀來到了這兩個對戰結界之間的中心處，目光來回掃視著兩邊的戰鬥……

　　「嘻嘻……真是有趣的新生阿……今年的學院比賽會很刺激吧。」這雌性銀龍人輕笑道，聲音悅耳動人，很是輕靈且好聽。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十二章：伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德


　　鶴影和奧古斯都的戰鬥迎來了最後的高潮，在奧古斯都這位暗影獵豹一族的成員的大黑暗術之下，鶴影明顯碰上了苦戰。

　　藏身在黑暗中的奧古斯都，時常冷不防地一刀突襲後，再隱身回黑暗之中，讓鶴影相當的難以反擊。

　　而這場戰鬥的過程，也都被學院老師們給看在眼裡。

　　「燼影碰上了一點麻煩了，不破掉大黑暗術的話，他根本無法獲勝……」那名蒼老的獅獸人劍術老師開口說道：「暗影獵豹一族在暗遁上的造詣實在相當令人讚嘆……」

　　「不過燼影擅長火遁，應該有機會突破重圍。」銀主任開口說道，顯然對鶴影相當的有信心。

　　「我認為我們可能可以見識到燼影的第二種屬性，那或許會是他打贏這場對戰的關鍵。」中年黑狼教師說道。

　　「第二種屬性阿……真令人期待。」銀主任笑道。

　　身處在黑暗之中的鶴影，雙手的武器上都閃耀著耀眼的火焰，全神戒備，嚴防奧古斯都的突擊。

　　突然間，他右手邊的黑暗中突然出現一抹刀光，讓鶴影趕緊抽身急退，同時也將左手中的炎之太刀給扔了出去，儘管沒有命中目標，但也至少照亮了一些範圍。

　　「看來只好用那招了……」鶴影四處張望，除了無盡黑暗外，根本看不到對方的身影，隨後，他單手捏印，一股磅礡的火屬性魔力波動從他體內散發而出。

　　「火遁……」鶴影的嘴角泛起一抹微笑，左手五指張開伸向高空，同時大喝：「炎帝！」

　　巨大的火球開始在上空凝聚成型，隨後猛然地落下，轟的一聲巨響，炸了開來，四散的火焰不僅破開了無盡黑暗，還在地板上轟出一個大洞，逼得奧古斯都現出的身影。

　　「這下子，你就沒辦法再躲藏了。」鶴影對著黑豹獸人說道，隨後提著太刀上前展開了激烈的攻擊。

　　「如果你以為我們暗影獵豹族只會在黑暗中突襲的話，你可錯了喔。」奧古斯都也是笑道，顯然和鶴影戰鬥讓他感到相當高興：「來一決勝負吧！」

　　鶴影以手中的斷罪者回應了奧古斯都，而另一方面，休葛蘭和艾維斯的戰鬥也進入了白熱化的階段。

　　只是激戰中的四人都沒有發現，一名雌性銀龍人正在高空中觀望著他們的戰鬥，同時還在查看手中的一些資料。

　　「休葛蘭‧芬里爾……白狼一族的，只是他的劍法卻不像是他這年紀的人應該掌握的……那可是很古老的一種劍法。」這名雌性銀龍人喃喃地說道，目光注視著休葛蘭的一舉一動。

　　而在下方的對戰區域內，休葛蘭一劍劈飛了艾維斯，隨後做了一個令觀看的人都十分不解的動作，他將長劍收入劍鞘之中，隨後左手握住劍鞘前端，右手扣在劍柄上，身體壓低，做出了拔刀術的姿勢。

　　但是，他用的可是長劍阿！

　　艾維斯對休葛蘭此舉動也是有些困惑，但為了打倒他，獲取積分，他撇開困惑，持著雙刃巨斧再度殺了上去，還沒近身，就有許多沙塵風暴席捲向了休葛蘭。

　　而休葛蘭則是在原地保持著原本的姿勢，等到距離夠近時，才一劍拔出，其速度迅如電光石火，整個動作一氣呵成，讓在上空觀看的銀龍人學生的眼中閃過一絲精芒。

　　真劍八式之伏劍式！

　　以迅猛無比的速度拔劍砍向敵人，眾多觀戰的學生只看到一抹血色劍光閃過，隨後艾維斯便再度被劈飛了出去。

　　這一擊的威力極強，讓休葛蘭前方的一定範圍內彷彿都成為了一片真空地帶，無數沙塵被恐怖的劍壓給吹了開來。

　　這是力量強勁到極致的一種體現。

　　上空的雌性銀龍人越看越是著迷，顯然對休葛蘭起了不小的興趣，而在此時，鶴影和奧古斯都的戰鬥也分出了勝負，由鶴影取得了勝利，按照規則，他可以得到奧古斯都三分之一的積分，讓鶴影的積分點數頓時暴衝，衝到了第一名，擠下了休葛蘭，擁有四十多萬點積分。

　　這讓學院七傑都相當的驚訝，其中原本排名第二的聶行空更是對鶴影更加地欣賞，而後，他們也前往的休葛蘭跟艾維斯的戰場，一到現場，他們就發現空中的銀龍人學生。

　　「那是大姊！」黛安娜指著空中的銀龍人說道，因為對方不是別人，正是學院七傑之首，伊修瑞德家族的伊利斯‧伊修瑞德，堪稱皇家學院實力最強的學生，沒有之一！

　　「沒想到大姊被休葛蘭的戰鬥給吸引過來了……」維克開口說道，而在這時，一股強大的魔力波動吸引了他們的注意，顯然艾維斯決定要速戰速決了。

　　只見一團又一團的砂子從地面上浮起，在艾維斯的身後凝聚成一團團的砂塵球，而他本人，也現出了巨龍本體，龐大的身形看上去額外駭人。

　　「砂遁‧破天砂爆！」巨大的砂龍怒吼一聲，那數十顆砂塵砲彈齊齊飛向了休葛蘭，每一顆都擁有可怕的威力。

　　「休葛蘭……」鶴影三人組也在此時來到了對戰區域，目光皆是緊盯著白狼人，等著看他會如何應對。

　　只見休葛蘭‧芬里爾的身上也出現一股滔天魔力，手中的血色長劍纏繞著許多青色的風屬性魔力，下一秒，他的湛藍色雙瞳中劃過一抹寒光，然後出劍！

　　真劍八式之疾劍式！

　　一劍接著一劍，剎那間便出了數十劍，每一劍都能準確地展開一顆砂塵砲彈，連續數十劍後，艾維斯的法術直接被破解，不過化為本體的砂龍已經上空俯衝而下，身後帶著的，是一道可怕的砂塵流！

　　砂遁‧砂塵瀑布！

　　艾維斯打算用這一擊來分出勝負，但休葛蘭似乎也有這打算，手中的劍揚起，一股劍意散發而出，讓鶴影渾身一顫，微微皺眉：「好熟悉的劍意……他到底是誰？」

　　「真劍八式……」休葛蘭手腕轉動，隨後一劍斬出，一道巨大的血色劍光呼嘯而出：「衝劍式！」

　　彷彿真龍出海一般，血色劍光沖天而起，直直衝向了艾維斯跟他的砂塵瀑布，而後者也再發出一聲響亮的龍吟聲後，全力鼓動魔力，讓砂塵瀑布的威力再度提升！

　　「真劍八式……破劍式！」

　　衝劍式出手後，休葛蘭整個人高高躍起，一劍刺出，伴隨而之的是，眾多犀利的風之劍氣！

　　轟！

　　血色長劍破開了砂塵瀑布，並撕開了艾維斯身上的兩層陣法防護罩，在他的龍麟上留下一道淺淺的傷口，有鮮血緩慢流出。

　　勝負已分！

　　「嘻嘻嘻……竟然是真劍八式，這可是爺爺提起過的很古老的劍法之一阿……」上空，伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德笑呵呵地說道：「之後的學院大賽，真期待你會再拿出什麼本事呢……」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十三章：學院超新星


　　時光飛逝，第一次學術考核的實戰測驗也已經結束後，這一次的考核出現了一些令整個學院都為之震驚的消息。

　　而這些消息也即將成為學生們之間熱門的話題。

　　第一個消息便是，排行榜的第一名，被一名新生給徹底佔據，而且他的積分和第二名相差足足有八萬多分。

　　而這第一名便是休葛蘭‧芬里爾這名神秘的白狼人新生，他的積分高達五十五萬四千七百八十點，至於第二名則是鶴影，四十七萬九千六百二十分的積分；第三名則是學院七傑之首，伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德，她在最後十天之內獵取了眾多的積分，總積分為四十七萬九千五百一十點，但她最後十天獵取的積分足足有二十五萬點，相當令人震撼，學院七傑第一的稱號，實至名歸。

　　至於聶行空則是在第四名，而傑拉爾和雪月分別佔據第五和第六名，基本上，前十名的積分都有超過四十萬點，都能獲得不錯的獎勵。

　　而對於休葛蘭、鶴影、傑拉爾和雪月這四名新生，已經有一個稱號無形中冠在了他們的身上，那便是『學院超新星』，是僅次於學院七傑的榮耀稱號。

　　今天，是帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院的聖誕節假期，大部分的學生會選擇回家去過聖誕節，不過還是有部份的學生選擇在學院渡過聖誕節，例如：鶴影三人組以及休葛蘭。

　　在二年級生的交誼廳內，鶴影百般無聊地坐在火爐前翻著一本書籍，傑拉爾也在一旁閱讀，至於雪月，則是跑到圖書館去了。

　　此時，負責幫學生收取信件的學院人員推著推車來到了交誼廳內，念著學生的姓名，讓他們來領取信件，而鶴影也收到了信件，不過上面的寄件人卻是鶴影沒看過的名字。

　　「八成是老爸寄來的……」鶴影接過信件，縮回爐火前的椅子上說道，他拆開信封開始閱讀著，嘴角隨即泛起一抹微笑：「原來是聖誕節賀卡……」

　　「看來城主大人也挺在乎你的。」傑拉爾隨意地說道，目光依舊停留在書籍上。

　　「不過他也有詢問一下我們任務的進度便是，不過目前我們是沒查出什麼啦，但應該快要有進展了。」鶴影將信件塞回信封內封好，隨即收進了自己的空間戒指內，在沙發上翹著腳喝著熱飲：「那位大小姐真的很愛跑圖書館……」

　　「你能跟她多學習就很好了。」傑拉爾豪不留情地說道，另一方面，正在學院練習場練劍的休葛蘭，則是碰上了學院七傑之首的伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德以及排名第三的聶行空‧巴里摩爾。

　　「日安，想必你就是休葛蘭‧芬里爾同學了吧？我是伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德，學院七傑之首，這位則是聶行空‧巴里摩爾，學院七傑第三位。」戴著九年級臂章的光龍族龍人伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德微笑地對著白狼獸人說道，而後者也點頭示意。

　　「有何事情？」休葛蘭停止練劍，問道。

　　「也沒什麼，只是對你在考核中展現出來的劍法有興趣而已，真劍八式是很古老的劍法，不知道你是在哪裡學到的呢？」伊莉絲繼續問道。

　　「我在一本很古老的典籍上看到的，如果沒有其他事情的話，我想繼續練劍了。」休葛蘭回答，隨後轉身繼續練劍，而他練劍的過程讓伊莉絲又有了更濃厚的興趣。

　　「這次前來，只是想邀請你和我們組隊，學院不久之後將舉行比武大賽，別的學院也會派出隊伍來參加，不過必須要用組隊的方式報名，如果你同意我的請求，歡迎隨時來找我，那我們就先告辭了。」伊莉絲留下這麼一句話後，便轉身離開了練習場。

　　而休葛蘭則是自顧自的練劍，真劍八式一式接一式的施展而出，直到最後一式的一斬，爆出了可怕的空氣爆裂聲，他才停下了練劍。

　　「學院比武大賽……」休葛蘭低聲呢喃道，隨即再度重整姿態，練起了下一門劍法。

　　另一方面，此時的費里斯塔帝國皇宮後方的護國長老殿內，幾名德高望重的護國長老似乎正在進行著一場會議。

　　「一年一度的三大學院比武大賽就快開始了……」貓族的護國長老輕聲說道。

　　「那是和我們相距很遠的事情……沒必要關注吧？」老年的獵豹護國長老用蒼老的語氣說道：「有至聖團的任何新情報嗎？」

　　「以至聖團的本事，要藏匿起來不讓我們找到其實也不困難……」那名中年獅族的護國長老開口：「不過最近王族聖城似乎也沒有什麼大動作，或許他們也在暗中調查也說不定。」

　　「話說回來，離正大人已經閉關三年了，不知道何時出關阿。」另一名看上去才三十多歲的青年龍族的護國長老開口：「新任國王的加冕典禮，他想必得缺席了吧？」

　　「沒關係，你才剛當上護國長老，可能不知道，離正大人從不出席任何典禮跟聚會的，對他來說，沒有比守護費里斯塔帝國更重要的事情了。」那名中年的龍族護國長老說道：「說說學院比賽吧……聽說這次帝羅提拉帝國的皇家學院也幾名不錯的新生……」

　　「我不是說那是和我們這一輩相差太遠的事情嗎？」獵豹護國長老語氣有些不耐煩地說道。

　　「嘻嘻，偶爾注意一下那些優秀的晚輩們也不錯阿。」貓族護國長老輕聲笑道：「諸位應該知道皇家學院有學院七傑，七傑之首可是帝羅提拉帝國現任帝王，伊莉莎白‧伊修瑞德的親生女兒呢，要是她有參賽的話，這次比賽會相當的具有可看性。」

　　「而且阿，伊莉莎白‧伊修瑞德可以算是在傳奇境的大能中很年輕的一位。」見獵豹護國長老沒有出聲，貓族護國長老繼續說道：「雖然年輕，但是她的實力可不會輸給另外兩個家族的那兩位現任家主阿。」

　　「巴里摩爾家族的那一位也踏入傳奇境已久……」中年龍族護國長老說道：「伊莉莎白可以和他抗衡，確實也是相當不錯。」

　　與此同時，一股龐大的魔力波動從護國長老殿的頂樓傳出，近乎籠罩了整座皇宮，令不少禁衛軍、大臣等人皆是渾身一顫，唯有少數那些有資格和護國長老見面的人才知道這股魔力波動的主人是誰。

　　而除了那名新進的青年龍族護國長老外，另外幾名護國長老皆是神色一喜，其中那名中年獅族護國長老開口：「這是離正大人的魔力波動……難道離正大人要出關了？」

　　「嗯……看來是出關了……」那老年獵豹護國長老說道。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十四章：學院初賽


　　聖誕假期結束後，眾多回家度假的學生紛紛返回，而帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院也在此時發佈了一條消息，震動了所有學院。

　　那就是，為了因應三個月後在神聖帝國帝國王城舉行的三大帝國學院大賽，皇家學院將率先進行初賽，選出最強的六位學生由學院七傑之首伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德帶隊代表帝羅提拉學院出賽。

　　也就是說，每個學院最多可以派出七人參戰，年級不限，但實力最多不得超過巔峰境，畢竟巔峰境和神凝境之間的差距極大，是魔力有沒有經過第一次淬鍊的差別，因此三大學院一致決定將參賽學生的實力限制在巔峰境

　　而最後奪冠的學院將會得到三大帝國提供的獎勵，並且獲得一次進入王族聖城內接受大能指點的機會。

　　也正因為獎品如此珍貴，尤其是那進入王族聖城修煉的機會，所以每間學院的學生皆是摩拳擦掌，渴望替自己的學院奪下冠軍。

　　不過這一次的初賽卻有些不同，是採用守擂的方式進行，先隨機選出六位學生，站上一號到六號的擂台，隨後開放給每位學生進行單對單的挑戰，輸的下場，贏得則繼續在擂台上迎接挑戰，不過落敗的學生還是可以繼續上台挑戰。

　　其中，每獲得十連勝便可下場休息，等到體力、力量都恢復後，在登上擂台，但在十連勝以前，是無法自行下台的，只能被人打敗下台，或者撐到十連勝。

　　最後獲得最多連勝的六位學生，便是跟著伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德前往神聖帝國參加三大學院比武大賽。

　　在初賽的消息公佈後，所有學生上課時更加的認真聽講，練習時也是全力以赴，因為初賽就在一個星期後開始舉行。

　　今天中午，在結束上午的課程後，雪月再度來到了圖書館報到，她隨意地在一排又一排的書架前走動，就這樣不露痕跡地來到了最後一排，而這裡，警衛卡德溫早已經等候多時，或者說是，卡利斯。

　　「遺聖之心不在學院內……」卡利斯低聲說道：「陛下認為遺聖之心會被當作此次學院大賽的獎品，或者說它被保管在帝國皇宮內。」

　　「如果是當作學院獎品，那只需要在神聖帝國奪取即可，但如果被保管在皇宮內，那就有些麻煩了。」雪月輕聲說道：「那陛下的命令呢？」

　　「維持現況，直到三大學院比賽那天。」卡利斯回答，隨後拿出了一張資料交給雪月：「這是妳委託我調查的休葛蘭‧芬里爾的資料，查不出任何特別的資料，他就是一名白狼族的狼人。」

　　雪月瀏覽了一下資料後，便將其收進空間戒指內：「那我們就先按照陛下的命令進行了，真是辛苦你了，卡利斯先生。」

　　「這也沒什麼，只是我認為你還是別跟他走太近比較好……」卡利斯壓低聲音說道：「他應該沒有資料上說明的那麼簡單。」

　　「原來如此……」雪月輕笑道，隨即便轉身離去，而卡利斯也回到自己的崗位上。

　　與此同時，星羅大陸東北方的一座最高的山腳下，一身白色長袍的劍王奈因哈德獨自一人來到了這裡，站在山腳上，凝視著高聳入雲的山峰。

　　這裡，是一支名為天皇聖龍的上古種族的居住地，平時是鮮少有外族人會來到這裡的，因為整座山都充斥著強大的陣法，全力開啟之下，哪怕是歸真境的大能前來，也討不到什麼好處。

　　天皇聖龍一族是和狼神族、天魔狼族、九尾天狐族以及雙極豹族同樣古老的上古種族，而且相當的低調神秘，除非必要，不然天皇聖龍一族幾乎不會離開這座被他們取名為天皇山的山峰。

　　相對的，也很少有人會來到這裡，最近數百年之間，也唯有神聖帝國的護國聖師沃夫特‧聖羽前來過而已。

　　和其他上古種族一樣，天皇聖龍一族掌握的遁術並非是大陸上常見的那種，而是一種名為元遁的特別遁術，除此之外，天皇聖龍一族還擁有靈魂方面的天賦神通，擅長精神攻擊跟精神防守。

　　因此，大陸上有不少位於上層的人都認為，天皇聖龍一族的戰力絲毫不比天魔狼族還要來得差。

　　尤其是他們的初代族長，更是當年曾經力戰遠古魔龍奈摩爾的英雄之一，和天魔狼族老祖宗一樣，都是掌握神術的傳奇至尊，享有龍神的美譽！

　　劍王奈因哈德四處張望一下後，隨即開始走上山，但他才走沒有多遠，兩名天皇聖龍族的警衛便出現在他面前。

　　「劍王閣下，這裡不是你該來的地方。」其中一名肩背長戟的警衛說道，從他體內散發出來的魔力氣息來看，這是一名相當於神凝境實力的警衛。

　　「我有事相求貴族族長。」劍王奈因哈得不亢不卑地說道。

　　兩名警衛對看一眼，隨即那名腰上繫著長劍的警衛才用通訊水晶聯絡族內，而另一名警衛則繼續盯著劍王。

　　五分鐘後，警衛收到了消息，隨即開口：「請劍王閣下和我們來吧。」

　　兩龍一狼就這樣邁步走上了天皇山，途中，有一些天皇聖龍的族人好奇地望著劍王奈因哈德，似乎困惑他為何會上山來。

　　很快的，劍王奈因哈德便來到了天皇聖龍一族的居住地，這裡有著許多不同大小的神殿，其中最裡面的那座是通體金色的，同時也是最大的神殿，那裏，便是歷代族長的居住神殿。

　　劍王奈因哈德在兩名警衛的帶領下來到了族長居住的神殿前，門口的兩名警衛赫然都擁有本源境的實力，他們再次和族長確認，確定要會見奈因哈德後，才打開神殿大門，讓奈因哈德走了進去。

　　神殿內空間很寬敞，而且沒有任何一根柱子，也不知道屋頂是怎麼支撐著，而在盡頭，是幾張桌子跟高級柔軟的椅子，一名身穿金色長袍的壯年天皇聖龍族龍人正坐在後方，金色的雙瞳望著奈因哈德。

　　「劍王閣下，是什麼風把你給吹來的？」天皇聖龍族族長用沉穩的嗓音地說道，語氣中充滿了無上威嚴。

　　「我欲煉劍，需要貴族的特殊魔力以及元力礦石，為此，我能拿出相對應的東西來交換。」劍王奈因哈德語氣平靜地說道。


　　「煉劍？」天皇聖龍族族長重複了一次，隨即說道：「這就是你之前找上星辰貓族、仙貂一族以及月陰貓族的原因嗎？」

　　「正是。」奈因哈德回答道：「沒想到族長閣下的消息如此靈通。」

　　「沒什麼，都是德洛莫爾‧聖羽傳來的消息，他還特別拜託我，希望我可以提供我族的魔力跟礦石給你。」天皇聖龍族族長繼續開口：「我是能作主給你，但我有一個條件。」

　　「說吧。」奈因哈德面色不變，簡潔地說道。

　　「你和我兒較量一場，你贏的話，我便給你魔力和元力礦石，你輸的話，就請你立刻離開這座山。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十五章：海上的戰鬥


　　午夜時分，神聖帝國的王城進入了戒備模式，任何出入的人都得經過嚴格的盤查，城內也實施了第二級的宵禁，一隊又一隊全副武裝的警衛在城內各處巡邏著。

　　但此時在神聖帝國所管轄的一個小型港口，港口區內的北方有一排倉庫，這裡的倉庫多屬於星羅大陸上各個商會所有，少數則是屬於神聖帝國官方。

　　其中一間倉庫，一群獸人和幾名龍族正在這邊搬運著數箱厚重的木製箱子，而在倉庫的兩個出入口旁邊，也有幾名手持各式武器的獸人看守著，甚至在倉庫的二樓，也有人在監視著窗外的動靜。

　　而在倉庫的中間，一名渾身都籠罩在黑色斗篷內的壯年黑貓獸人，正在和一名鄰近老年的灰龍人交談。

　　「讓你的手下的動作快點，這些東西要在凌晨兩點前離開港口。」黑貓獸人對著灰龍人說道：「只要你能如期完成，便能得到陛下允諾給你的獎賞。」

　　「我知道，大人，但現在神聖帝國實施宵禁，不然的話，我們本來現在就該出海了。」灰龍獸人有些著急地說道，他是神聖帝國境內著名的達貢商會的負責人，在一次前往帝羅提拉帝國洽談生意的同時，被至聖團成員給找上，並開始私下幫忙至聖團運送各種物資，得到了不少豐富報酬。

　　達貢商會除了在神聖帝國內相當有知名度外，他們的生意也遍佈整個星羅大陸，負責絲綢、茶葉等商品的交易。

　　「傳送陣已經準備好了，就等你將貨物運上那座島。」黑貓獸人點點頭說道，隨後在一名黑龍人的耳邊說了幾句話，後者隨即領命而去，他們準備去擴大看守範圍，嚴防出任何差錯。

　　因為他們要運送的東西不是別的，正是破軍魔砲，整整十座的破軍魔砲！

　　由費里斯塔帝國研發出來的戰爭兵器，此時正準備運出海，送往不知名的目的地，但可以預期的是，這些破軍魔砲必然會造成極大的破壞。

　　經過一個小時的搬運後，所有破軍魔砲全都上了推車，再由推車送上了在港口等待的船隻，為了避人耳目，達貢商會還透過一些管道，申請到了午夜出航的許可，只為了將破軍魔砲給送出海。

　　然而，正當船隻即將要出海時，從倉庫區內突然衝出了無數身披重甲的神聖帝國精銳士兵，以及一隊隊的聯邦情報組織的探員，手持各式武器，大聲喝令著在場達貢商會和至聖團的人馬放下武器投降。

　　「拖住他們，其他人上船離開！」壯年黑貓獸人立刻下令道，隨後他施展了暗遁魔法，釋放無盡的黑霧干擾了神聖帝國部隊和聯邦探員們的視線，而他也隨即上了船，命令船長立刻開船。

　　而達貢商會的負責人也帶著自己的商會手下快步離開，他絕對不能暴露，因為他和至聖團的關係一旦暴露，那整個達貢商會就完蛋了。

　　而在現場的至聖團成員，也和神聖帝國的部隊以及探員戰鬥了起來，雙方各種遁術互轟，讓場面一陣混亂，有探員試圖去追上出航的船，但追沒幾步就被至聖團成員給了攔下來。

　　而運送破軍魔砲的船隻，已經在至聖團成員的掩護下成功了駛離港口，由於是全力加速，所以眨眼間就距離港口有段遙遠的距離，這讓船上的黑貓獸人鬆了口氣，命令手下繼續保持戒備後，他準備拿出通訊水晶回報上層。

　　但在這時，異變驟起，原本高速前進的船隻突然硬生生地慢了下來，短短數分鐘之內，整艘船就被停了下來，這讓黑貓獸人趕緊衝到船長室去：「發生什麼事了？我不是說出發前要確保魔力水晶能正常供應動能嗎？」

　　「是的，大人！但商會的技師在出發前有確實檢查過了，船隻任何方面都沒絲毫問題，甚至還有準備不少後備的水晶。」灰犬獸人船長著急地喊著，他不停地在船隻的魔法操作面板上按東按西，甚至關掉整個動力魔法陣再重新啟動，也沒絲毫作用，整艘船就這樣停擺在了海上。

　　「你快給我想辦法讓船繼續開！」灰貓獸人氣急敗壞地喊著，隨後甲板上的一些慘叫聲引起了他的注意，他隨即叫上兩名護衛一同來到了甲板上，但卻看到令他絕望的一幕。

　　以船為中心方圓一公里內的海域，全都被一股莫名的魔力給籠罩起來，不能進也不能出，而且還阻斷了空氣中的所有魔法元素的流動，幾乎讓這片海域成為一個魔法禁區。

　　隨船的至聖團護衛已經有三分之二重傷倒地，還能站立堅持住的身上也幾乎是傷痕累累，而他們的對手卻是來自神聖帝國的兩名大能──

　　護國聖師沃夫特‧聖羽以及他的弟弟，同樣是護國聖師的沃爾夫‧聖羽！

　　沃夫特‧聖羽依舊是那身簡單的短袖粗布衫和短褲裝扮，赤著雙腳，屹立在半空中，而他的弟弟，一名年長的獨眼灰狼獸人，他僅有的左眼是少見的墨綠色，身穿一件白色長袍，肩背一柄長劍。

　　「神聖帝國護國聖師？」壯年黑貓獸人難以置信地望著腳踏虛空的兩名大能，雙手不由自主地打著哆嗦，這兩人可不是他所能對抗的存在阿！

　　「看來破軍魔砲就在這艘船上了。」沃夫特‧聖羽冷漠地說道，隨後緩緩地降落到了甲板上，讓那些還能戰鬥的至聖團成員都是緊握手中的兵器，如臨大敵。

　　「這片海域已經被老夫的領域給籠罩住了，你們是逃不掉的。」沃夫特‧聖羽又開口說道，目光平靜地望著壯年黑貓獸人：「現在投降，老夫能饒你們一命。」

　　壯年黑貓獸人此時腦中是思緒奔騰，思考著該如何在兩名傳奇境級別的大能手中脫身，但能成功脫身的可能性幾乎是零。

　　「你們是阻止不了至聖團的腳步的，現在放我們離去，能讓你們神聖帝國避免淪為煉獄！」壯年黑貓獸人試著做最後的努力，而他也打了暗號給剩餘的手下，讓他們隨時做好出手的準備。

　　「大哥，沒必要跟他們多言，直接動手鎮殺便是。」肩背長劍的沃爾夫‧聖羽也降落到了沃夫特的身旁，身上散發出一股凌厲的劍意，讓眾多至聖團成員不由得往後退了幾步：「不過只是一群無恥的敗類而已。」

　　沃爾夫‧聖羽的話讓至聖團成員中一名脾氣火爆的火龍族龍人大怒，他怒吼一聲，直接化為了龐大的巨龍本體，衝向了兩名護國聖師，而他的率先出手，就像是導火線一般，壯年黑貓獸人也命令眾人出手。

　　「用破軍魔砲對付他們！動手！」壯年黑貓獸人大喊道，立即有幾名獸人衝上將破軍魔砲給搬了出來，裝上魔力水晶進行充能。

　　「沃爾夫，動手！」沃夫特‧聖羽面色如冰，話中充滿了殺意，而一旁的沃爾夫‧聖羽長劍早已出鞘，一道白色劍光破空殺出，直接斬殺了那身軀龐大的火龍，但那火龍在臨死前似乎已經準備了禁咒魔法，在他的身軀墮落甲板上的同時，禁咒魔法也轟然啟動，一陣可怕爆炸隨即出現在甲板上，淹沒了兩名護國聖師和一些來不急躲閃的至聖團成員。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十六章：風起雲湧


　　火龍死前的火系禁咒幾乎炸毀了整艘船的後半部甲板，揚起的煙塵幾乎遮掩了至聖團成員們的視線，也讓他們其中的一些人趕緊去援救自己的搭檔，同時也放下救生小艇，或者企圖使用傳送卷軸帶著破軍魔砲逃離現場。

　　而那些去動用破軍魔砲的至聖團成員也已經將魔力水晶給裝填好，透過魔法陣確認神聖帝國兩名護國聖師的魔力氣息後，便準備在壯年黑貓獸人的命令下發射。

　　「炸死他們！」壯年黑貓獸人高聲喊道。

　　嗡……

　　在一陣嗡嗡聲響起後，破軍魔砲衝能完畢，射出了一發強勁的且高度壓縮的魔力砲彈，直直轟向了兩名護國聖師。

　　作為費里斯塔帝國開發出來的戰爭兵器，破軍魔砲無論在攻城還是守城時，都有驚人的破壞力，而且射程也不差。

　　但在神聖帝國兩名護國聖師前，這似乎還遠遠不夠。

　　只聽見一聲清脆的劍鳴聲響起，一道劍光自煙霧中竄出，直接撕裂了魔力砲彈，並將整座破軍魔砲給劈成了兩半，而虛空中也開始憑空出現一道道散發出凌厲氣息的白色劍芒。

　　這便是神聖帝國護國聖師沃爾夫‧聖羽的領域──九天劍域！

　　煙霧緩緩散去，露出了沃夫特和沃爾夫兩兄弟的身影，只見兩名護國聖師神色冰冷，渾身上下都散發出一股磅礡的令人難以置信的魔力波動。

　　「看來你們是拒絕投降了，那我也無話可說了。」沃夫特‧聖羽緩緩地開口說道，隨後，他身上的魔力波動大漲，一拳打在了甲板上，將整艘船硬是給轟成了兩半，開始緩緩沉沒。

　　「可惡，快去拿魔炮！」壯年黑貓獸人大聲下令道，破軍魔砲絕對不能有任何閃失，否則的話他將遭到難以想像的懲罰！

　　「這海域便是你們的葬生之地。」沃爾夫也在此時出手，手中長劍一揮，彷彿牽動了虛空中成千上百道的犀利白色劍芒，使其像雨點般地從天墮落，對至聖團成員展開毀滅性的打擊。

　　在兩名傳奇境大能的聯手攻擊下，至聖團成員死傷慘重，越來越多人遭到了重創，已無戰鬥能力，但就在此時，一道冰冷的寒光破空而來，將整艘船以及底下的海域都給凍結起來，阻止的船得繼續下沉。

　　而後，一根根犀利的金色箭矢從天而降，轟向了兩名護國聖師，那是聖影騎士團中的狄斯特的箭矢，擁有超凡貫穿之力！

　　「聖影騎士團……」沃夫特和沃爾夫一同躍上了半空中，避開了箭矢的攻擊，但下一秒，一條條身形龐大的冰龍自下方的海域中翻騰而起，張開血盆大口咬向了他們。

　　沃爾夫的雙瞳中劃過一抹寒芒，手中的長劍劃出一道玄奧的軌跡，一圈圓形的劍光出現在他和他哥哥的周身，直接斬裂了那些冰龍，但破碎的冰龍形成的冰屑，眨眼間又凝聚成一根根鋒利的冰錐，射向了兩名護國聖師。

　　突如其來的異變，讓兩名護國聖師紛紛使出各自手段對抗鋪天蓋地的冰錐以及其餘聖影騎士團的聯手攻擊，儘管他們憑著強悍的實力殺出重圍，但還是多少受了些輕傷。

　　而後，他們的前方出現了一名渾身都籠罩在黑色盔甲，只露出一雙墨綠色眼睛的狼人，一道道冰寒的魔力氣息從他身上散發而出。

　　「快帶著破軍魔砲離開，其他人隨我來拖住他們。」這名狼人以低沉的嗓音下令道，隨後，他右手一揚，一圈冰風暴頓時凝聚而出，吹向了沃夫特兩兄弟，企圖阻礙他們的視線和前進的腳步。

　　「想在老夫面前逃跑，你們還沒那資格。」沃夫特沉聲喝道，一股磅礡的魔力散發而出，一掌拍出，只見一頭完全由魔力凝聚而成的巨狼頓時衝向了這名身披盔甲的狼人。

　　「哼，別把我和那些團員混為一談了。」身披盔甲的狼人冷哼一聲，展開了自己的領域，雙掌同時拍出，招出一條冰龍和沃夫特的巨狼對轟，而其餘的至聖團成員則是已經成功地將未受損的破軍魔砲給運走。

　　「領域之力……」沃夫特眉頭輕皺，他沒想到對方這次竟然也出動了傳奇境的大能，隨後他便給自己的弟弟傳音，讓他去阻止其餘成員帶走破軍魔砲。

　　不過身披盔甲的狼人似乎也發現沃夫特的企圖，再次施展出了強烈的暴風雪，近乎要將周遭的海域都得籠罩起來，嚴重阻饒了兩名護國聖師的行動。

　　「如果有時間來追我們，不如快回你們的城內去吧，因為那裏即將要化為煉獄！」暴風雪中，傳來了那狼人低沉的嗓音，這讓沃夫特兩兄弟的神色更加的冰冷，而後，當風雪散去後，所有至聖團成員和剩餘的破軍魔砲都已經消失得無影無蹤。

　　「他們透過傳送魔法離開了。」沃爾夫收起了長劍說道，神色冰冷，而沃夫特則是和城內取得了聯繫，但卻收到了令他心寒的消息。

　　神聖帝國王城內的費里斯塔帝國設置的大使館遭到了破軍魔砲的連番轟炸，有多達七名的聖狼一族成員當場身亡，此外還有一些其他族的外交官員也是當場死亡，受傷的更是不計其數，皇室已經緊急派出了軍隊前往現場。

　　「我們走。」沃夫特強行壓下心中的怒火，揮手撕開了空間搭建空間之門，直接返回了王城之中。

　　只見他和沃爾夫站在虛空上，注視著下方陷入一片火海的外交部，心中的殺意已經高漲可怕的地步。

　　而後，他們也收到了來自皇室官員的調查報告，展開這場恐怖攻擊的是註冊於費里斯塔帝國的阿蘭特傭兵團，一個八星傭兵團。

　　這消息震驚了神聖帝國的皇室，讓現任國王星耀‧聖羽下達了對阿蘭特傭兵團的封殺令，所有在神聖帝國境內的阿蘭特傭兵團成員都將暫時被收押接受調查。

　　而這也讓總部位於費里斯塔帝國的阿蘭特傭兵團高層感到一陣不滿，認為神聖帝國此舉嚴重侵犯他們的權益，對神聖帝國提出了嚴正的抗議，甚至還上報了費里斯塔帝國的皇室。

　　三天後，神聖帝國的四名護國聖師在費里斯塔帝國王城上空降臨，此舉自然是驚動了費里斯塔帝國的護國長老。

　　在離正‧薩古利斯的帶領下，費里斯塔帝國一方也有四名傳奇境大能從護國長老殿內飛出，來到了高空中，站在了沃夫特一行的前方。

　　雙方就這樣在高空中遙遙相望，互相對峙，而費里斯塔帝國的皇室高層也在下方注視著上方的情況，一個個都是神色凝重，因為這已經不是他們可以處理的問題了，一個弄不好，極有可能造成兩國開戰的嚴重後果。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

近日因為工作繁忙，所以新狼月的更新間隔將會延長，連帶叛月也是一樣

但蒼爺會盡量不讓更新間隔拖太久以及斷更的

所以先跟各位讀者說聲抱歉了。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十七章：離正VS沃爾夫


　　神聖帝國四名護國聖師的降臨，讓費里斯塔帝國的最高戰力，護國長老們也紛紛出動，在離正的帶領下，來到了皇宮的上空，和沃夫特‧聖羽一行遙遙相望。

　　總數八名傳奇境的大能在高空中對峙著！

　　「神聖帝國的諸位，不知道是什麼事情能夠勞駕你們前來？」那名老年的豹族護國長老開口說道：「晚輩們的事情就交給晚輩們處理，應該不用各位親自前來吧？」

　　「韓王別大人，此事已經不是晚輩們可以處理的了，所以我們才因此前來。」在沃夫特‧聖羽的示意下，他身旁的那名中年白狼人平靜地開口說道：「請交出阿蘭特傭兵團的所有高層，我們要將他們帶回神聖帝國審問。」

　　「容我提醒諸位，按照聯邦法條，貴國無權這麼做。」費里斯塔帝國這方的貓族護國長老也開口說道：「我們會親自審問阿蘭特傭兵團的高層。」

　　「瑪家雷特，阿蘭特傭兵團作為註冊於貴國的歷史悠久的傭兵團，貴國每年的審核應該會更加嚴格才對，但……現在看來不是如此，因為他們竟然和至聖團勾結。」那名中年白狼獸人又開口說道：「請讓我再說一次，交出阿蘭特傭兵團的所有高層。」

　　「古魯斯，那也請你讓我再聲明一次，根據聯邦法條，阿蘭特傭兵團的優先審問權是在我國，而不是貴國，我國可以保證，你們很快就能親自審問他們。」名為瑪家雷特的雌性貓獸人回答道，絲毫不想讓步。

　　「貴國知道阿蘭特傭兵團的高層是很重要的證人嗎？」被稱作古魯斯的聖狼族狼人回答道：「他們極有可能幫助我們找到破軍魔砲跟至聖團的下落。」

　　這句話，看似很有道理，但也堅決表明的神聖帝國的立場，堅決不做任何讓步。

　　「古魯斯，你就這麼堅持嗎？殲滅至聖團是三大帝國以及百族的責任，不分先後。」瑪家雷特的目光緊緊盯著白狼獸人，語氣中已經帶著些許嚴肅：「阿蘭特傭兵團的高層，就先交給我國來審問吧。」

　　「你不知道我這邊可是有七名聖狼、十多名各族成員死在外交部當中，死傷的平民更是難以估計！」古魯斯抬高音量地喊道，更有一股磅礡的魔力波動開始在他的周遭瀰漫。

　　「我國包括現任帝王、無數平民、士兵、皇室禁衛軍都死在至聖團的手中，一切都是至聖團幹的好事！」瑪家雷特也是大吼道，毛髮怒張，身上散發出一股可怕的能量波動，大有一言不和就要動手的氣勢在。

　　「神聖帝國將會接管阿蘭特傭兵團高層的審問權，我們已經向聯邦情報組織提出申請。」古魯斯往前走了一步問道，隨著他踏出這一步，他身上的魔力波動更加磅礡，已經讓底下一些實力較弱的人感到一陣心驚膽戰。

　　這，可是一名傳奇境大能的怒火阿！不是他們承受得起的。

　　「阿蘭特傭兵團的團長是我國財政大臣的兒子，他將擁有一定程度的引渡條款保護。」這一次，換成韓王別開口說道，語氣平靜，但卻有一股不容拒絕的意味在：「沃夫特大人，還是先請你們回去吧，我國保證會盡快審問完畢，再將他們引渡給神聖帝國。」

　　「星耀陛下的意思是不想再等待了，韓王別大人、離正大人，請你們將阿蘭特傭兵團的高層都交給我們帶回來吧。」身穿灰色粗布衫的年邁白狼沃夫特開口回答，目光望著離正：「麻煩諸位去將人帶來吧，不然我們恐怕只能訴訴諸武力。」

　　「本王倒要看看誰敢動！」離正也在此時往前跨出一步，一股凌厲的刀氣從他的身上散發而出：「聯邦條款，三大帝國都得遵守，但我費里斯塔帝國自然也有我們的立場，沃夫特大人，我們是不會讓步的。」

　　「離正大人……」沃爾夫也往前踏出一步，一股劍意沖天而起，驅散了離正的刀氣：「我神聖帝國陛下的立場十分堅持，還請您多多體諒。」

　　離正的雙瞳中劃過一抹寒光，身上散發出來的刀氣更盛，同時夾雜著一股強悍得無與倫比的魔力波動：「誰都不能在本王的費里斯塔帝國撒野！」

　　那磅礡無比的魔力波動讓整個天地都為之變色，傳奇境大能的可怕力量在此時毫無保留地展現了出來，似乎連整座王城都在震動。

　　「離正大人你突破了？」沃爾夫略為驚訝地說道，他原先並沒有想到，離正竟然能在短短五年內將無名天地訣再往上修煉一步。

　　「僥倖而已。」離正回答，隨後再度開口：「沃夫特、沃爾夫，看在我們的交情上，諸位還是請回吧，最多三天，我們就能阿蘭特傭兵團的高層引渡給你們審問。」

　　沃夫特和沃爾夫兩兄弟對看一點，隨後由沃夫特給出了答覆：「恐怕星耀陛下等不了三天，七位聖狼的死亡，讓他非常震怒。」

　　聞言，離正的神色頓時變得陰沉了些，他又往前踏出了一步：「所以你們現在是想和本王開戰的意思就是了？莫要以為本王的費里斯塔帝國的威嚴能隨意踐踏！」

　　下一秒，一股更加可怕的刀氣充斥在這方虛空之中，空氣中也隱約出現了一股沉悶感，離正背上的三把武士刀已經在微微震動，隨時都有可能出鞘。

　　「如果貴國執意如此，但恐怕也只有戰上一戰了。」沃爾夫也往前站了一步，背上的長劍早已經出鞘，一股不亞於離正刀氣的劍意也隨之散發而出，讓這片虛空都在微微震動：「大哥，你們退到後面去。」

　　「都到後面去，啟動護城結界。」離正也對著韓王別等人說道，背上的三把武士刀通通出鞘：「沃爾夫，當初你和你哥相比，差了大概半招，現在一千多年過去了，就讓我領教看看你有沒有進步吧。」

　　「那就請離正大人賜教了。」沃爾夫手握長劍，一劍劈出，一道銀色劍氣劃開虛空，斬向了離正。

　　轟！

　　一道刀氣從離正的其中一把武士刀上發出，直接和劍氣相撞，雙雙抵銷，而後，離正咬住了刀柄，身形壓低，一撲而出。

　　「無名天地訣……」離正低聲呢喃道，但虛空之中也傳來近乎一樣的聲響，給人一種難以捉摸的感覺：「狼牙絕咬！」

　　可怕的白色刀芒接二連三地出現在離正的周遭，包括他口中的武士刀在內，三把武士刀上都纏繞鋒利的恐怖刀芒，似乎輕而易舉地就能撕開空間，斬裂天地！

　　無名天地訣，便是離正‧薩古利斯獨有的武學！

　　沃爾夫的神色間也劃過一抹凝重之色，手中的長劍發出清脆的劍鳴聲，一道又一道犀利的白色劍氣也出現在他的周遭，隨後一劍指天。

　　「一念開天！劍盪星辰幻！」獨眼的灰狼沃爾夫一聲低喝，手中的長劍頓時爆發出一道耀眼逼人的白色巨大劍芒，隨即帶著無與倫比的氣勢斬向了朝他衝來的離正！



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十八章：天魔居城城主降臨


　　離正和沃爾夫的攻擊相互碰撞在一起，爆發出了無數可怕的魔力波動、劍氣以及刀氣，其中一部份被在場的傳奇境大能給化解，剩餘的一小部分則是擊中了費里斯塔帝國王城的護城結界，被結界力量給抵擋下來，但還是讓整個結界晃動了幾下。

　　無數的能量波動吹得在場眾人的衣衫獵獵作響，離正的三把武士刀漂浮在他的周身，刀身上都纏繞著鋒利的白色刀芒，沃爾夫則是劍尖指地，一臉凝重。

　　剛剛的交手，他並沒有占上風，只是勉強和離正打平而已。

　　「沒想到千年過去，你的一念開天第一式更加的爐火純青了。」離正率先開口說道，一雙褐色雙瞳平靜地望著沃爾夫：「不過你還不是我的對手，還是請回吧。」

　　「離正大人的實力也更勝以往，但我的一念開天可不是只有第一式而已。」沃爾夫的身上又爆發出了一股衝天劍意，隨後，九天劍域展開，一道道犀利的白色劍氣在虛空中接連凝聚而出。

　　離正的雙瞳變得銳利起來，三把武士刀在他周遭盤旋，隨後一股龐大的刀氣也從他身上散發而出，顯然已經做好了迎擊的準備。

　　但就在兩人即將發出下一次攻擊的同時，一股不亞於在場眾人的魔力波動突然從天而降，吸引了八位傳奇境大能的注意力。

　　只見眾人上方的虛空突然出現一道空間之門，三名年紀、穿著、毛色都各不相同的狼人從裏頭先後步出。

　　「白夜長老、影月城主……」沃夫特率先發現了其中兩人的身分，低聲呢喃地說道。

　　「埃法埃羅‧三千帝……」費里斯塔帝國一方的護國長老韓王別也認出了在白夜身旁的那名白毛少年狼人的身分：「沒想到王族聖城的大能們也都來了……」

　　下方的費里斯塔帝國的官員們也都驚訝且崇拜地盯著天空上的幾名大能，因為那可是平常幾乎沒辦法見到的王族聖城的長老和城主！

　　在星羅大陸上，和三大帝國以及聯邦情報組織不同，天魔狼族的居住地，天魔居城一直保持著神秘且超然的地位，平時幾乎難以見到居城中的任何一名天魔狼。

　　但今日沃爾夫和離正的戰鬥，卻引來了天魔居城大能們的插手。

　　「諸位前輩，還請收手吧，三大帝國的目標應該一致對準至聖團，而非互相內鬥。」身穿黑色長袍的城主影月開口說道，語氣平靜，但在他說話的同時，一股無形無色的魔力氣息從他身上散發而出，慢慢地壓制著沃爾夫和離正兩人散發出來的劍意和刀氣。

　　「我國只是想要先審問阿蘭特傭兵團的高層罷了。」沃爾夫收起長劍和領域，對著影月開口說道：「這是星耀陛下提出的要求。」

　　影月和白夜對看一眼，才由後者說道：「既然這樣，那就請雙方在我族的見證下，共同審問阿蘭特傭兵團的高層如何？這樣的話，我想星耀陛下應該也能同意。」

　　「由王族聖城擔任見證人的話，我國沒有其他問題，但能否請神聖帝國一方先放了阿蘭特傭兵團的低階團員？」瑪家雷特在此時說道，神色平靜地望著神聖帝國一方的大能們：「我認為不該牽扯進那些不知情的團員。」

　　瑪家雷特的話讓古魯斯眉頭輕皺，喝道：「但在目前的情況下，誰也不知道誰是無辜的、誰是有罪的，萬一將和至聖團勾結的團員放走，那只會再發生一次這次的慘劇。」

　　古魯斯的話讓費里斯塔帝國一方的人馬又陷入一陣沉默，而在此時，韓王別開口問道：「不知道蒼煌長老去哪了？這次沒和你們一同前來？」

　　「蒼煌長老正在閉關喔，此次事件就由我們來協調吧。」一直沉默的王族聖城長老，埃法埃羅‧三千帝輕笑地說道，他是在場所有人中看上去最年輕的，所以在這種場合中給人一種相當突兀的感覺。

　　埃法埃羅的話讓神聖帝國以及費里斯塔帝國雙方的大能們都是微微一愣，他們誰也沒想到蒼煌竟然也進入閉關之中。

　　難道他的傷勢實在是太嚴重了？

　　「雖然蒼煌長老閉關，不過這次事件我族還是會全力介入協調，達到雙贏的局面，同時也能盡快查出至聖團的下落和真正目的。」白夜也在此時用平靜的嗓音說道：「或許，三天後找個地方坐下來談談吧？」

　　「我費里斯塔帝國沒有意見。」離正回答道。

　　「我會請示星耀陛下，但既然白夜長老都已經出面了，我想應該也沒有問題了。」沃夫特對著白夜拱拱手說道，隨後立即就發出一道魔法傳訊，數分鐘後，也有一道訊息回傳回來。

　　沃夫特查看了下訊息後，開口：「三天後，在我國皇宮內舉行審問會，如何？」

　　「沒問題。」離正給了一個明確的答覆。

　　「那現在，就請神聖帝國一方，暫時釋放阿蘭特傭兵團的成員，但，可以對他們進行全天候的監視，沒問題吧？」影月點點頭，開口說道。

　　很快地，神聖帝國一方便釋放了看押的阿蘭特傭兵團所有成員，不過為了保險起見，他們全都被帶到一處隱密的地方被嚴加看管，直到三天後的審問會完，才有可能被釋放。

　　神聖帝國和費里斯塔帝國雙方的大能們也在王族聖城的協調下，達成了一些共識。

　　與此同時，天皇聖龍一族的居住地，天皇山上，一身白色長袍的劍王奈因哈得緩緩地從山上走下，左手中提著一柄長劍，神色平靜，看不出絲毫喜怒哀樂。

　　一直到完全走下山後，奈因哈德才抬頭望向前方的平原，低聲喃喃地說道：「還剩下最後兩把……便能完成與妳的承諾……等著我，月蘭霜‧愛得蘭德……我的愛……」

　　另一方面，天皇山上，一處刻意開闢出來的空曠處上，一名身披金色盔甲、身材壯碩的壯年天皇聖龍正呈大字型地躺在地上大口大口的喘氣，在他的身旁，有一柄長戟落在那邊，上頭還有絲絲血跡。

　　「感覺如何？皇甫皇焰，對於劍王奈因哈德的實力……」天皇聖龍族的現任族長來到了這名壯年天皇聖龍身。

　　皇甫，是天皇聖龍一族統一的姓氏，之後才是單字至三字的名字，皇甫皇焰便是天皇聖龍一族現任族長的長子，才一千六百多歲的年紀，便擁有歸真境巔峰的實力，甚至，堪稱半步傳奇也不為過。

　　「他很強……但透過剛剛那一戰，我也觸摸到了傳奇境的門檻……」壯年天皇聖龍從地上坐起身來，對著族長說道：「父親，接下來我要閉關一段時間，待我出關之時，便是我踏入傳奇境大門的時候。」

　　天皇聖龍族族長點頭，隨即轉身離去，而皇甫皇焰也是扛起自己的長戟離開了這處空地，他即將要去閉關，參悟傳奇境的奧妙。



待續
-----------------------------
由於明天要去北部出差七天，所以新狼月跟叛月會進入暫停更新~

預計05/03之後陸續恢復更新，還請各位讀者海涵。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六十九章：歷史


　　在天魔居城一方的協調下，對阿蘭特傭兵團全體團員的審問會，已經在神聖帝國王城內的一座神殿內舉行，高達數百名的團員全員到齊，個個都被封住體內魔力，限制行動。

　　神聖帝國一方出席的護國聖師，共有三位，分別是沃夫特、沃爾夫兩兄弟以及古魯斯，此外，神聖帝國三王之二的聖王德洛莫爾和星辰王水無月也一同出席，但他們卻是充當三位護國聖師的護衛，並不會參與審問過程。

　　費里斯塔帝國一方，則是由離正帶著韓王別以及那名名為秦天的年輕龍族護國長老出席，至於三人的護衛，則由天魔居城的斯普薩斯十二盾暫代。

　　至於主持審問會的天魔居城一方，只有城主影月以及白夜兩人出席，但連同出席的還有十二盾成員……

　　分別為『東將軍』裘貝爾、『貪狼』斯冰菊、『戰女皇』蘭特莉絲、『極冰帝』斯萊茵，前兩人被委託去擔任費里斯塔帝國一方的護衛，後兩人則是跟在影月以及白夜身後。

　　在審問會開始進行前的三個小時，裘貝爾和斯冰菊前往了神聖帝國給費里斯塔帝國三位護國長老安排的房間內。

　　「見過離正大人、韓王別大人以及秦天大人。」房間內，裘貝爾恭敬地對著三位護國長老說道，一旁的斯冰菊也是對著三人行禮。

　　「免禮，自己找地方坐吧。」韓王別帶著笑意說道，而後給自己倒了一杯熱茶，至於秦天也是跟兩人揮揮手。

　　而離正，則是在最裡面的沙發上趴著閉目養神，他們三人的穿著都還是一樣，並沒有因為要出席審問會而改變穿著，因為他們的地位崇高，早已不受世俗約束。

　　這便是傳奇境護國大能的特權！

　　「你們都很年輕阿……」韓王別對著坐下的兩人說道，「看來蒼煌長老真的挑對了人。」

　　「大人過獎了。」斯冰菊回答道，看向韓王別的目光中充滿了崇拜。

　　韓王別淡然一笑，顯然很滿意裘貝爾跟斯冰菊兩人的心性，隨後他繼續開口：「不知道你們是否知曉蒼煌長老會閉關到何時？」

　　「很抱歉，長老閉關之前並沒有說他會閉關多久。」裘貝爾搖搖頭，隨後開口：「但城主大人和白夜長老會妥善處理這次事件的。」

　　韓王別喝了一口熱茶，隨後說道：「我並非在說影月城主的能力不足，但你們也知道，蒼煌長老多年來對整個星羅大陸付出了許多……儘管他比我年輕許多，但他非常受人尊敬……」

　　年老的獵豹護國長老就這樣一面喝著熱茶一面慢慢說出了陳年往事：「趁著審問會開始前還有一點時間，我就和你們說說，蒼煌即將從城主退位的時候發生的事情吧……」

　　「前輩請說。」斯冰菊說道，而一旁的秦天也是在仔細聽著，唯獨離正依舊在閉目養神。

　　「那是很久以前的事情了，在他還沒踏入傳奇境時的事情……」韓王別徐徐地說道，神色間流露出回憶之色。

　　＊

　　這天早上，天魔居城的城主殿，一身白袍的蒼煌正戴著老花眼鏡，在辦公桌後方審閱著幾份文件，眉頭不時輕皺，隨後拿起了羽毛筆在一旁的一張白紙上寫下一些東西。

　　隨後，他將手上的文件放下，拿起其他的公文批改，直到接近中午時分，他才將所有公文給批改完，通通放到了一旁的架子上，拿起手邊已經冷掉的紅茶喝著。

　　就在此時，門外傳來了敲門聲，而蒼煌也淡淡說了句：「請進。」

　　隨即，一名身穿黑色長袍，看上去約莫三十多歲的黑狼獸人走了進來，手上拿著幾個黃色的資料夾。

　　「午安，父親，我幫您送來了幾份文件。」黑狼獸人一面開口一面走到辦公桌前，將資料夾放到蒼煌的面前：「是九尾天狐族、雙極豹族、寒冰狼族傳來的，是關於您之前的事情。」

　　「這樣阿，辛苦你了。」蒼煌放下茶杯，拿起資料夾開始瀏覽裡面的資料，隨後，才輕嘆了口氣：「看來還是沒法達成共識……」

　　影月拉了張椅子在辦公桌前方坐下，問道：「是關於那個部隊的事情嗎？」

　　「是阿，在成員的招攬上有了一些問題。」蒼煌放下文件回道，又拿起茶杯喝了些茶：「剛剛那三族，都不是很樂意讓他們的族獸加入那部隊。」

　　「所以父親何時要再度和他們開會？」影月又問道。

　　「恐怕也不會有會議能開了，他們希望我今天下午能下去一趟，好一次解決所有事情。」蒼煌重新倒滿熱茶，說道：「在我離開的期間，居城的一切先交給你負責，畢竟你也快要接替我的位置了，盡早熟悉所有事情也比較好些。」

　　影月點點頭，隨即從椅子上站起，接過蒼煌遞上來的一些簽暑好的文件：「我知道了，還請父親路上小心。」

　　蒼煌點點頭，將老花眼鏡從鼻樑上摘下，妥善收好後，便用了魔法傳訊傳了一些訊息出去，隨後他也起身離開了辦公室，透過居城的次元傳送魔法陣前往了星羅大陸。

　　在費里斯塔帝國南方的國境內現身後，蒼煌拿出一個指南針，確定方位後，便朝著九尾天狐族的領地前去，經過大概一個時辰後，他才抵達了領地外圍，只見已經有三人在這等待。

　　分別是一名身穿白色長袍的老年銀狐獸人、一名身披金色戰甲的中年獵豹獸人以及一名身穿水藍色長袍，看上去三十歲的白狼獸人。

　　「阿萊克斯大人、韓雲玄大人，還有艾斯哈特大人，實在很感謝你們願意在此等我。」蒼煌對著三人微微行了一禮後說道：「只是關於我先前的提議，不知道三位大人討論後的結果如何？」

　　「蒼煌城主，雖然我們都明白你想要創立那部隊的目的，但實在很抱歉，我們並不想讓我們的族獸陷入任何危險中，尤其是他們還很年輕。」九尾天狐族族長阿萊克斯率先回答道：「即便是我，我也無法答應你的邀請，因為我還有族獸需要帶領，請你另外找人吧。」

　　「韓雲玄大人，不知道你的答案是？」聽完阿萊克斯的回答後，蒼煌微微點頭，又對著中年獵豹獸人問道：「我需要雙極豹族的力量。」

　　「城主大人，並非我不相信王族聖城，但你的那部隊中已經有紫雷魔狼族倖存的後裔，那名伊恩瑞爾一族的魔狼、戰天豹族的天才後輩蘭特莉絲以及帝羅提拉帝國的護國國師『法聖』戴爾塔大人了，如果我們雙極豹族的後輩再加入那部隊，那將是一股很可怕的力量……」韓雲玄稍微思考了會，才以平靜的語氣回答道：「這……有點讓我們三大帝國都感到一絲壓力，如今至聖團已經瓦解，實在不需要如此龐大的力量。」

　　「至聖團一定會捲土重來，血狼族也是，甚至那些倖存的闇魔狼族、闇魔龍族都會再度出現，所以我需要這股力量，好維持星羅大陸的安危。」蒼煌神色堅定地說道：「如果各位需要任何條件交換，請儘管說出，只要是我能做到的，絕不推辭。」

　　阿萊克斯等三人互看一眼，隨後才由寒冰狼族的艾斯哈特開口：「好吧，只好請城主大人和我們一戰了，你必須向我們證明，你可以控制這股力量，並且只能用來守護王族聖城和對付至聖團。」

　　「斯普薩斯十二的創立宗旨就是對付遠古魔龍以及至聖團，必要時，才會協助你們平定一些叛亂。」蒼煌回答道。

　　「既然這樣，那我們就開始吧，請你一次對付我們三人，如果要一對一也是沒問題，只要能證明你可以控制那支部隊即可。」韓雲玄說道，隨後，右手一伸，一把赤金色的長槍出現在他的手中：「請吧，蒼煌城主。」

　　「請三位賜教了。」蒼煌也是點點頭，一股魔力波動開始從他體內散發而出，右手一伸，從虛空中拔出了一把鋒利無比的太刀，那是一把沒有刀鐔的黑色太刀，漆黑的刀身，彷彿能將四周的光芒盡數吸收一般。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十章：驚天大戰


　　九尾天狐族的領地外圍的一處平原上，四名來自不同種族的強者展開了一場激烈的戰鬥，四人皆是實力不弱於歸真境巔峰的強者。

　　其中天魔居城城主蒼煌以一敵三，手持一把黑色太刀和對方殺得難分難解，刀氣四溢，刀芒破空，虛空震盪，甚至還有些扭曲變形。

　　「龍戰星野，殺！」雙極豹族的族長韓雲玄一聲暴喝，手中的赤金色長槍揮出，頓時間，一條由火屬性魔法元素凝聚而成的火龍和一條由風屬性魔法元素凝聚而成的風龍一左一右衝向了蒼煌。

　　這，便是雙極豹族可怕的天賦，一出生就能掌握兩種屬性，但修練起來的效率並不算快，不過一旦修練有成，那其實力會相當驚人。

　　「冥幻。」蒼煌左手五指張開，一圈黑色的波紋出現，直接將兩條元素之龍給吸收瓦解掉，但就在他剛吸收兩條龍時，九尾天狐族族長阿萊克斯和寒冰狼族族長艾斯哈特分別在他的左右邊出現，兩人皆是施展冰遁魔法夾擊蒼煌。

　　蒼煌的左腳在虛空一點，天涯咫尺身施展開來，下一秒，人已經出現在雙極豹族族長面前，一刀殺向了韓雲玄。

　　「來的好！」韓雲玄輕喝一聲，手中長槍直接刺出，和蒼煌的太刀相碰，撞出不少火花，但顯然韓雲玄的力量更勝對方，將蒼煌給往後震退了一步。

　　迎接蒼煌的是，阿萊克斯和艾斯哈特聯手施展的冰系禁咒級的冰遁──萬載冰牢！

　　直接踏入萬載冰牢內的蒼煌，儘管在第一時間就察覺到一絲不對勁，但四周的冰已經將他所有的出路都給封鎖起來，就像是一個牢籠一樣。

　　「這樣可還解決不了他，可別鬆懈了。」韓雲玄大喊著，一身魔力波動激盪，散發出兩種可怕的氣息，風和火，隨後，如他所說的一樣，萬載冰牢開始出現一道道裂縫，隨後化為漫天冰屑並回歸到最原本的冰系魔法元素，被蒼煌的冥幻給吸收。

　　「王族聖城城主真是不負其名阿……」九尾天狐族族長阿萊克斯低聲說道，畢竟他們三人的聯手攻擊竟然還奈何不了蒼煌，隨後他向另外兩人傳音：「同時用物理和魔法攻擊來進攻吧。」

　　「有那麼簡單就行了。」韓雲玄冷哼一聲，傳音道：「那傢伙的冥幻可以封鎖一切魔法攻擊，鏡幻用來抵擋物理攻擊，雖說兩者不能同時發動，但他還有那麻煩的身法。」

　　「總之就試試看吧，我們會掩護你。」艾斯哈特說道，雙手一揚，一根根鋒利的冰錐在他周遭憑空凝聚而出：「我們上！」

　　艾斯哈特手一揚，冰錐紛紛射向了蒼煌，鋪天蓋地，從四面八方發動攻擊，而阿萊克斯則是在使用水遁魔法，凝聚出十多條鎖鏈，想要困綁住蒼煌。

　　「魔法……但韓雲玄還沒出手……」蒼煌心中暗道，天涯咫尺身施展開來，躲過一根又一根的冰錐以及纏人的鎖鏈，隨後手中太刀劈出一道月牙型的黑色殘月，衝向了阿萊克斯。

　　但韓雲玄的速度卻比殘月才要快，直接替阿萊克斯擋下了殘月，而後，長槍在手中旋轉幾圈，一槍掃出，一條風火之龍咬向了蒼煌！

　　「冥幻……」蒼煌的左手再度伸出，準備再度以冥幻吸收風火龍時，一旁的阿萊克斯卻朝他扔出了一根冰之長矛，迫使蒼煌終止冥幻，先揮刀抵擋冰之長矛，不過就在這瞬間，風火龍已經來到他的身前，張開血盆大口，準備咬下。

　　「得手了！」艾斯哈特說道，雙手合十，三道冰牆出現在蒼煌的後方以及左右，防止他逃跑。

　　不過蒼煌的神色間卻沒有絲毫驚慌，依舊是一臉的鎮定，身上魔力波動爆發而出，只見一圈黑色的波紋以他為中心朝四周散發而出，不儘擊潰了冰牆，也同時瓦解風火龍，並逼退了韓雲玄等人。

　　「冥幻‧太虛之盾……是冥幻的大範圍應用……」蒼煌開口說道，像是給阿萊克斯等三人解說，隨後手中太刀舉起，一道道的黑色魔力開始凝聚在上頭，而後飛速地朝著三人劈砍而出，三道叉字形的黑色刀氣飛向了三人。

　　犽幻‧矣六刀！

　　韓雲玄等三人紛紛以各自的手段抵禦這三道黑色刀氣，但蒼煌的下一波攻勢已經展開，只見他率先衝向了艾斯哈特，趁著對方剛抵禦完刀氣的同時，進行一陣猛攻。

　　「冰遁奧義！」艾斯哈特抽身急退，雙手快速捏出了幾個印訣，只見在蒼煌的上下左右四個方向，憑空出現四個小冰點，並開始吸收著四周的冰系魔法元素。

　　「四方冰結陣！」

　　可怕的低溫瞬間席捲向了蒼煌，那溫度低得彷彿連虛空和時間都能凍結起來，僅僅是一瞬間，原本蒼煌所在的地方就出現了一座巨大的冰山，根本看不到裏頭的情況。

　　這，便是寒冰狼族的奧義冰遁魔法，也是寒冰狼族最令人聞風喪膽的天賦。

　　「好，就這樣困住他！」雙極豹族的族長韓雲玄大喝道，身上魔力波動暴漲，長槍高舉在頭頂上轉圈，風和火的魔力元素開始匯聚在槍身上。

　　而阿萊克斯也在冰山的周遭佈下了更多的牽制型魔法，為了就是防止蒼煌從冰山裏頭脫逃而出。

　　「霸天槍‧風火無極破！」韓雲玄一槍狠狠劈下，十多條可怕的風火龍在同一時間通通撲向了冰山，這一擊，頗有毀天滅地的氣勢在！

　　可怕的風火龍眨眼間就摧枯拉朽的摧毀了龐大的冰山，頓時冰屑漫天飛舞，水蒸氣瀰漫，但下一秒，一股龐大的難以置信的魔力波動從冰山內漫延而出，一道冰冷的嗓音也響徹了這片天地。

　　「冥幻奧義‧萬相返空，太一歸墟！」

　　一道巨大的黑色七角星魔法陣出現在三人的面前，就像是一個巨大的法相一般，在蒼煌的身後緩緩地旋轉著，那漫天冰屑、風火龍以及阿萊克斯設下的魔法，紛紛化為一道道精純的魔力，被那魔法陣給吸收著。

　　「看來我們錯估了他的實力了……」阿萊克斯神色陰沉地說道，一股冰冷的魔力氣息緩緩地從他身上散發而出，身後的銀色尾巴也由一條變成了九條：「蒼煌已經不只是歸真巔峰……幾乎可以說是半步傳奇了」

　　半步傳奇！

　　天魔居城第四任城主展現出來的壓倒性的實力，讓三族族長都感到了一絲龐大的壓力，即便他們三人都是歸真境後期乃至於巔峰的王者，但面對一名半步傳奇境的大能，他們還是感到相當棘手。

　　「如果沒有要出招的話，就讓我先動手了……」蒼煌手持太刀，語氣平靜地說道，一道道肉眼可見的黑色魔力在他身體周遭纏繞、飄盪著，手中的太刀也閃著耀眼的黑光。

　　聽到蒼煌的話，韓雲玄三人的臉色都變得陰沉，隨後，便見韓雲玄的身上爆發出一股更加龐大的魔力波動，手中的赤金色長槍也開始散發出耀眼的紅金色光芒。

　　「既然蒼煌城主這麼有自信，那我等也拿出全力來應戰吧……」韓雲玄對著蒼煌喝道，赤金色長槍在手中旋轉幾圈後，槍身上的龍紋開始綻放出耀眼的金光：「真打……」

　　「龍紋戰天槍！」

　　一道耀眼的赤金色光芒照耀了方圓數公里內的天地，伴隨著隱隱約約的龍吟聲以及磅礡的無與倫比的魔力波動！


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十一章：信念


　　九尾天狐族領地外平原上的激戰，已經進行到了白熱化的地步，有許多九尾天狐也來到了領地邊緣看著這場戰鬥，其中也包括了十多歲的青年九尾狐。

　　「族長大人他……沒問題嗎？」一名中年的灰毛九尾狐問道，他是九尾天狐族的守衛，負責看管部落大門。

　　「那是當然，因為他可是我們的族長阿。」另一名鄰近老年的九尾天狐說道，從體內的魔力波動來看，這是一名神凝境的九尾狐。

　　而在此時的平原上，雙極豹族族長韓雲玄也終於拿出了全力來應戰，施展出了極少有人可以掌握的奧義──『真打』！

　　真打，是刀、劍、槍、矛、斧、戟等等近戰兵器的修煉者，和手中的兵器經歷無數生死戰、無數次深入心中的對談後，才能掌握的最終奧義，解放手中兵器的真正潛能。

　　韓雲玄的龍紋戰天槍，便是戰天槍真打後的模樣及名字。

　　「真打……」蒼煌的目光緊盯著韓雲玄手中的龍紋長槍，感受著空氣中那磅礡的魔力波動以及若有若無的龍威，雙瞳中劃過了一抹精芒。

　　「蒼煌城主，賜教了。」將手中的長槍旋轉幾圈後，韓雲玄的右腳在虛空中一點，眨眼間就失去了蹤影，當他出現時，已經是來到了蒼煌的面前。

　　「這速度……」蒼煌的神色間劃過一抹驚訝，倉促之間只能舉起手中的太刀來抵擋對方的攻擊。

　　「龍戰星野，殺！」韓雲玄一槍刺出，伴隨著是數十條風火龍，而龍紋戰天槍的槍身上，更有一條金色的龍紋纏繞著。

　　倉促之間抵擋的蒼煌直接被強大的力量給轟飛了出去，至少往後退了數十公尺才勉強穩住身子，但下一秒，韓雲玄再度持槍殺了上來。

　　雙方立即打得難分難解，刀槍激烈地碰撞在一起，爆出不少火花以及魔力波動，幾輪交手後，韓雲玄抓到了機會，一槍將蒼煌給轟下了半空中，在平原上撞出了一個坑洞，揚起了不少沙塵。

　　而阿萊克斯和艾斯哈特也在這時來到韓雲玄的身旁，三人都神色警戒地望著下方的坑洞，隨時嚴防蒼煌的攻擊。

　　但直到煙霧散去為止，都沒有見蒼煌有任何動作，一直到他的身影出現在三人面前，他才舉起手中的太刀，只是他的左肩膀已經流出了鮮血，染紅了身上的白袍，顯然剛剛的那擊傷害到了他。

　　「打起精神，他要上了。」韓雲玄低喝道，手中的長槍再度瀰漫著磅礡的魔力，隨後一槍劈出，一道金色的殘月劃過虛空，射向了蒼煌。

　　但蒼煌只是右腳一踏，天涯咫尺身施展，便躲開了殘月，而後，再度殺向了三人。

　　「塵幻‧虛靈刀。」蒼煌的左手在黑色太刀的刀身上撫過，原先黑色的刀身開始瀰漫著一股銀色的光芒，那是空間的力量。

　　天魔狼族的天賦神通之一，空間之道！

　　而後，便是犽幻的矣六刀，三道叉字型的刀氣呼嘯而出，和剛剛的矣六刀不同，這次的矣六刀融合了空間之道的力量，刀氣一脫離太刀，便隱入了虛空之中，讓人無法捉摸其軌跡。

　　「冰遁‧鳳翔天霜壁！」九尾天狐狐族長阿萊克斯反應迅速，直接一道巨大的冰牆阻擋在三人面前，擋下了那可怕的刀氣。

　　「韓雲玄大人，我們一樣掩護你，由你來當主攻吧。」艾斯哈特對著韓雲玄說道，因為他和阿萊克斯都是擅長遁術的術修，而魔法在冥幻面前幾乎難以有作用。

　　「你們自己小心。」韓雲玄的雙手握住龍紋長槍，再度殺向了蒼煌，而阿萊克斯和艾斯哈特則是雙手同時按地，聯手施展大範圍型的冰遁魔法。

　　「冰遁奧義‧冰封萬里！」

　　頓時間，方圓百里內的平原都被厚重的冰層給掩蓋起來，而更可怕的是，這些冰層還向著蒼煌的腳上蔓延，似乎打算封住他的行動，但都被他給躲開，只是，韓雲玄也在此時展開激烈的猛攻，一槍接著一槍，沉重的轟出，絲毫不給蒼煌喘息的機會。

　　「鏡幻‧白斷天壁。」蒼煌的身前出現了一道閃著白光的透明屏障，直接抵擋住了韓雲玄的長槍，並將給他震退了十多公尺。

　　「這次竟然是鏡幻……」韓雲玄的神色間劃過一抹陰沉，蒼煌的六幻他是知道的，儘管從沒看過他施展過最後的一幻，但前五幻他也還算了解。

　　鏡幻，和冥幻不同，是能封鎖一切物理攻擊的一幻，擁有強悍的物理防禦能力。

　　逼退韓雲玄後，蒼煌再度施展冥幻，將地上的所有冰層都化為魔力，並吸收殆盡，這讓艾斯哈特和阿萊克斯的神色變得陰沉。

　　「他利用我們的魔法在恢復消耗掉的魔力……」艾斯哈特咬牙說道。

　　「這可真是棘手阿。」阿萊克斯開口，但他還沒等他擬定好下一步時，蒼煌率先開口：「三位大人，我們還有必要打下去嗎？以我展現出來的實力，還無法控制我的部隊嗎？」

　　聞言，韓雲玄三人皆是神色一變，互相對看一下後，韓雲玄才開口：「蒼煌城主果然名不虛傳，但只是這樣的話，我們還是無法將我們的族人交給你。」

　　蒼煌眉頭輕皺，隨即開口說道：「那我只好以更強的實力來打倒你們了，恕我得罪了。」

　　下一秒，一股無形無色的魔力氣息以蒼煌為中心，朝著四面八方瀰漫而去，韓雲玄三人皆是神色一變，因為他們知道這股力量是什麼。

　　這是領域之力！

　　儘管還不是完整的領域，但也算是初成的領域了！

　　領域一出，他們對魔法元素的感知將會受到很大的干擾，施術所消耗的魔力將會成倍遞增！

　　「認輸吧，儘管我的領域才初步形成，但也不是歸真境可以抗衡的。」蒼煌平靜地開口說道：「我能向三位大人保證，我一定會妥善管理好我的部隊，讓他們為守護星羅大陸而戰，抵禦至聖團，這，便是我的信念以及責任。」

　　韓雲玄三人雖然都不想就此認輸，但他們都清楚，在蒼煌的領域之內，他們將毫無任何還手之力。

　　「既然城主大人已經擁有領域，那對手是否也該換人了？」就在此時，一道蒼老的從虛空中傳出，下一秒，一股無與倫比的魔力波動傳來，直接擊潰了蒼煌的領域。

　　而後，一名身穿黑色長袍的老年獵豹獸人從虛空之中走出，平靜地望著蒼煌。

　　「接下來，讓我來當你的對手吧，蒼煌城主。」老年獵豹獸人淡淡地開口說道，而蒼煌卻是神色凝重，如臨大敵。

　　因為這名獵豹獸人不是別人，正是費里斯塔帝國中地位崇高的護國長老，同時也是雙極豹族的前任大長老──韓王別，一名傳奇境的大能！


待續
-------------------------
最近工作實在是太忙囉，旺季真是恐怖阿

所以現在先以新狼月為主來更新，叛月可能要先暫停一段時間囉

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十二章：比賽開始


　　費里斯塔帝國三位護國長老級的大能所在的房間內，裘貝爾和斯冰菊靜靜地聽著韓王別說著往事。

　　「所以前輩當初真的和長老交手了？」斯冰菊開口問道。

　　「是阿，但他的實力確實不弱，尤其是那天魔狼族的力量，讓他硬生生地扛了我一招而不敗。」韓王別輕笑道，神色間露出追憶之色：「不過我還是沒讓我族的成員加入十二盾，唯有九尾天狐族族長阿萊克斯和寒冰狼族後輩加入。」

　　此時，一旁的護國長老秦天開口：「所以斯普薩斯十二盾真的是聚集了來自各族的獸或龍囉？」

　　「沒錯，那是蒼煌長老近乎走遍全星羅大陸招集來的十二人，其中也不乏傳奇境的大能……你說是吧？小伙子。」韓王別邊說邊將目光望向了裘貝爾，臉上帶著一絲笑意。

　　「前輩過獎了，晚輩不過是僥倖才能跨入傳奇境的大門而已。」裘貝爾正色說道。

　　而在這時，一陣敲門聲響起，而在韓王別說了聲請進後，只見一名官員打扮的老年黃貓獸人走了進來，恭敬地說道：「審問會即將開始，請五位大人前往出席吧，在下將會給各位帶路。」

　　黃貓獸人的話讓離正睜開眼，從沙發上起身，開口：「那我們就走吧。」

　　隨著離正的起身，黃貓獸人和斯冰菊都能隱約感覺到一股隱晦的魔力波動從他身上散發而出，掃過了整個房間和他們身上，讓他們兩人不由得感到一絲畏懼。

　　在黃貓獸人的帶路下，離正走在他的後方，而在離正的身後，便是韓王別、秦天以及兩名十二盾的成員，一路上所碰到的人，無人不是帶著尊敬地目光望著離正等人，因為這是他們可能窮其一生都無法見到的人，那些位於星羅大陸頂端的強者。

　　審問會的地點就位於神聖帝國皇宮的一間寬大的會議室內，天花板上吊著兩盞華麗的水晶大燈，四周的牆壁潔白無瑕，三張大桌子整齊地排列著，所有阿蘭特傭兵團的高層都已經被押往此處，就在正中央等候審問。

　　而來自王族聖城的城主影月以及長老白夜，也已經在中央的桌子上就坐，他們的身後站著斯普薩斯十二的『戰女皇』蘭特莉絲以及『極冰帝』斯萊茵，他們右手邊的長桌上，坐了三名神聖帝國的護國聖師，在他們身後，則是神聖帝國的兩位王者──『聖王』德洛莫爾以及『星辰王』水無月。

　　待所有人都入坐就定後，影月才以莊嚴的語氣開口：「那麼，現在對於阿蘭特傭兵團的審問會，正式開始。」

　　※

　　與此同時，帝羅提拉帝國的皇家學院，所有學生已經聚集在學院中央大廣場上，此時的大廣場上，已經架設好了六座擂台，準備進行學院初賽。

　　作為帝羅提拉帝國學院參賽隊伍的隊長，學院七傑之首的伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德並不需要參賽，就能前往參加決賽。

　　但剩下的六位隊員，則是經由這次的守擂賽來決定，連勝最多的六名學生，就能獲得代表權，其中，每連贏十場都能下台休息，恢復傷勢和體力，落敗的人也能繼續挑戰，這個初賽將為期三天。

　　經過一番抽籤後，很快地就決定了最初的六位學生，其中鶴影和休葛蘭分別被抽到，各自上了第二跟第五號擂台，吸引了不少學生的注意。

　　「看！是那兩名學院超新星！燼影跟休葛蘭！」

　　「沒想到他們會被抽中，這樣有誰敢上去挑戰阿？」

　　但很快地，就有六名學生分別上了擂台去挑戰擂主，其中，鶴影的對手是一名六年級的黃虎學生，手持一桿長槍，而休葛蘭的對手則是之前嘲諷過鶴影的那名六年級狼獸人學生。

　　「你就是休葛蘭吧？我是艾特力，是要擊敗你的人。」名為艾特力的狼獸人說道，長劍出鞘，隨時準備開始。

　　休葛蘭也是緩緩地拔出了血色長劍，靜候第五號擂台的裁判宣布比賽開始。

　　不過擂台下方的虎斑貓獸人卻是一臉的不高興，低聲道：「這個白癡……竟然忘了陛下的命令……」

　　隨後，六個擂台的裁判都同時宣布比賽開始，六場激鬥就此展開！

　　鶴影的斷罪者在手，右腳在擂台上一點，衝了出去，率先發動了攻勢，一把太刀直接和對方的長槍硬碰硬。

　　「水龍槍！」黃虎獸人一聲低喝，只見他的長槍槍身上瀰漫出水藍色的水屬性魔力，隨後一槍直刺鶴影，但卻被後者一個側身躲開。

　　「一刀流‧斬月！」鶴影雙手持刀，直接一斬而下，直接逼退了黃虎獸人，而後再度展開狂風暴雨般地攻勢！

　　隨後，在連續交手了十多個回合後，鶴影抓準對方的一個破綻，一腳將對方給踢下擂台，獲得了第一勝，隨後，經過三分鐘的短短休息後，擂台再度開啟，又有一名學生跳了上來挑戰鶴影，這次是一名八年級的黑狼獸人。

　　「請多指教。」黑狼獸人說道，手持兩把短劍，殺向了鶴影。

　　「放手一戰吧。」鶴影也手持太刀殺了上去，雙方很快地就纏鬥在了一起。

　　其餘的幾座擂台，也都有人獲勝或者敗北，這場學院初賽就這樣如火如荼地進行著，而第五號擂台，休葛蘭以完全壓倒性的實力壓制了艾特力，讓對方半跪在地上大口大口的喘氣。

　　「你認輸吧，你不是我的對手。」休葛蘭手持血色長劍，居高臨下地望著艾特力說道，語氣相當平靜。

　　聞言，艾特力頓時火冒三丈，身上的魔力波動暴漲，長劍上瀰漫著高溫的火屬性魔力：「你會為你的狂妄付出代價！」

　　而後，他的左手悄無聲息地在衣袖內捏碎一塊三角形的黑色令牌，一小道黑色的魔力順著他的手臂進入他的體內，頓時，他身上的魔力氣息有了些許的改變。

　　而如此細微的改變並沒有引起休葛蘭或任何人的注意，隨後，他手持長劍再度發動了攻勢。

　　「冥頑不靈。」休葛蘭滴咕了一句，舉起血色長劍迎擊，但卻被艾特力給一劍劈飛，讓他閃過一抹驚訝之色。

　　「嘿嘿，繼續戰鬥吧。」艾特力對著被劈飛的休葛蘭冷笑道。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十三章：斬魔


　　帝羅提拉帝國的學院初賽上，已經有一些擂台的第一戰分出的勝負，像是鶴影已經打倒了三個對手，獲得了三連勝，但在第五號擂台上，卻進入了纏鬥中。

　　艾特力手持長劍力壓著休葛蘭，讓後者的神色出現一抹凝重之色，因為在剛剛的幾次交手，艾特力都是被他壓著打的狀況，為何會突然逆轉了？

　　「接我一招火遁‧豪焰龍！」艾特力雙手結印，一掌拍出，一條火龍瞬間凝聚而成，衝向了休葛蘭。

　　「真劍八式……」休葛蘭往後拉開距離，引導著火龍衝向自己，隨後右手臂肌肉震盪，一劍劈出，血紅色的劍身高速震動，一舉擊潰了火龍。

　　這，便是震盪的力量，也就是真劍八式中的震劍式！

　　利用高速震盪來瓦解對手的攻勢或者是防禦，是一種相當高超的技巧。

　　但就在休葛蘭瓦解火龍的同時，艾特力已經來到他的面前，手持長劍對著他一陣連番猛砍，一步一步地將他逼向了擂台的邊緣。

　　根據皇家學院的初賽規則，一旦落下了擂台，那就代表敗北。

　　「怎麼啦？你剛剛的狂妄到哪裡去了？」艾特力哈哈大笑，招出一團團籃球大小的高溫火球，從四面八方砸向休葛蘭。

　　休葛蘭身法展開，躲過一顆又一顆的高溫火球，而後，一劍直刺出而出，長驅直入刺向了艾特力。

　　艾特力的反應畢竟也不慢，連忙舉劍橫擋在胸，但就在血色長劍的劍尖觸碰到他的長劍時，一股力量突然爆發。

　　「爆劍式！」休葛蘭一聲低喝，強勁的力量從劍尖爆發，直接震退了艾特力，讓他落到了擂台的另一邊，右手虎口崩裂，流出鮮血。

　　「臭小子……」艾特力咬牙說道，這已經是他不知道幾次被休葛蘭給打飛了，這讓他感覺受到了一種屈辱，彷彿被人當眾羞辱一般。

　　休葛蘭也不放過此次機會，提劍上前，率先發動了下一波攻勢，真劍八式接連施展而出，一時之間，再度佔據了上風。

　　「該死的小鬼，不要太得意忘形了！火遁……」艾特力的神色間閃過一抹怒火，一腳踢開休葛蘭，而後雙手飛速地結印：「焰爆！」

　　轟！

　　一股大爆炸直接以他為中心朝著四周爆發出去，高溫的火舌四散，眨眼間就吞沒了休葛蘭的身影，而後，艾特力也趁著這次機會，捏碎了第二塊三角型的令牌，又是一道黑色的魔力鑽入他的體內，頓時間，他的氣息再度高漲！

　　「這個大白癡！竟然用了兩塊！」台下的虎斑貓獸人維莉亞低聲咒罵道，目光緊盯著台上的艾特力。

　　一道身影從爆炸的範圍中飛出，不是別人，正是休葛蘭，只見此時的他，身上的白色長袍被燒掉了一部份，露出了一部份的上半身，結實的身材上，有兩道顯眼的傷疤。

　　休葛蘭安然落地，目光中帶有驚訝地望著煙塵中的艾特力，因為這次他第二次感覺到對方的氣息再度增強，這並不是很尋常的現象。

　　而後，艾特力再度持劍殺向了休葛蘭，後者連忙舉劍格檔，卻再度被強大的力道給震退了好幾步，但他隨即調整姿態，一劍劈出，這一次施展出來的劍法，讓在一旁看台上觀看的伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德雙目中精芒閃爍，嘴角也露出一抹微笑。

　　「太初十三劍……」伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德喃喃地開口說道，讓坐在他身旁的一名雌貓獸人老師轉過頭來困惑地問道：「太初十三劍？那不是傳聞中已經失傳已久的劍法嗎？」

　　「是阿……但休葛蘭同學卻掌握了這種劍法，這真是很稀奇呢……」伊莉絲輕笑道，而在擂台上的休葛蘭也已經發動了反擊。

　　只見休葛蘭一劍劈出，看似平凡無奇，卻似乎帶有無上天威，一股無形的威壓形成，壓制住了艾特力的行動，讓他無法做出閃躲的動作，只能舉劍抵擋。

　　太初十三劍之太天劍！

　　一劍之威，彷彿天之怒，劍出，天威降臨！

　　「這是什麼劍法？」艾特力不敢置信地說道，他沒想到眼前的這名白狼人竟然會掌握這種神奇的劍法！

　　隨後，第二劍出手，長劍劃過一抹玄奧的軌跡，一道血色劍光穿透虛空，直接擊飛了艾特力，將他逼到了擂台邊緣。

　　「太初十三劍……太玄劍……」伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德再度開口，目光緊盯著休葛蘭，臉上盡是一副饒有興趣的表情：「這樣艾特力已經算是敗了吧……實力完全不在同一個層次。」

　　果不其然，休葛蘭的下一劍就直接將艾特力給斬落擂台，得到了第一勝，隨後，經過簡單的休息後，第二名挑戰者也登上了擂台，雙方再度展開了戰鬥，至於鶴影，已經拿到了五連勝，正在進行第六戰，但即便如此，他還是暗中觀察著休葛蘭的戰鬥。

　　「他身上的傷……是怎麼回事？還有他的劍法……」鶴影心中暗道，一個翻身躲過對方的攻擊，但注意力卻完全在休葛蘭身上：「你究竟是誰呢……」

　　同一時間，星羅大陸最南邊，靠近海域的深山上，劍王奈因哈德獨自一人來到了這邊，這裡，是常人鮮少會來的地方。

　　因此這裡也成了至聖團的秘密據點之一，奈因哈德也在天魔居城城主影月的命令下，前來肅清這個據點。

　　劍王奈因哈德獨自邁步在通往據點大門的小徑上，腦海中卻是無數思緒奔騰著：「長老竟然閉關了……是為了準備和我的戰鬥……才刻意閉關？」

　　「又或者是……為了對付至聖團？」劍王奈因哈德心中暗道，而他的腳步也隨之停下，因為在他的面前，出現了六名闇魔獸族的獸人，年齡、種族都不相同，唯獨身上的衣著是一模一樣的黑色長斗篷。

　　「竟然有人會獨自一人找到這裡……」其中一名闇魔狼族的中年黑狼獸人低聲說道，他的背上背著一把長戟。

　　「開什麼玩笑，這不是神聖帝國大名鼎鼎的劍王奈因哈德嗎？」另一名闇魔熊族的獸人略為驚訝地說道。

　　熊獸人的話讓他的伙伴都神色一變，隨後，紛紛露出興奮的神情，其中那黑狼獸人開口：「也就是說，只要打倒他，就能得到陛下的賞賜了？」

　　聞言，劍王奈因哈德的眉頭頓時輕皺，接著以極度不屑的語氣說道：「一群混血的雜種也妄想要打倒我？就用你們的身體……親身體會王之劍吧。」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十四章：魔與劍


　　位於神聖帝國皇宮舉行的對阿蘭特傭兵團的審問會，在王族聖城城主影月以及長老白夜的主持下，很快地就進入了尾聲。

　　神聖帝國以及費里斯塔帝國雙方的護國長老級的大能也從傭兵團的成員口中得到了他們所想知道的事情。

　　接著，在進行最後的判決之前，審問會進行了一小時的休息時間，讓參加的人員可以稍作休息，而王族聖城一方的兩位強者也和兩大帝國的代表進行了閉門會議。

　　商討著，該如何做出最適合的判決以及賠償的部分。

　　而四名十二盾成員和神聖帝國的兩位王者則是在一旁的房間內休息。

　　「見過聖王以及星辰王兩位大人。」在十二盾的隊長裘貝爾的帶領下，其餘的三位十二盾紛紛對著兩位擁有王之稱的大能行禮。

　　「不須如此客氣，隨意坐吧。」聖王德洛莫爾說道，而他身旁的星辰王水無月則是微笑打了個招呼。

　　「本狼有點想睡了呢，都是昨晚寫文寫太久了。」十二盾中的『貪狼』斯冰菊稍微打了個呵欠說道，但卻被裘貝爾給念了一頓：「若是這樣就想睡，那工作又該如何執行呢？斯冰菊。」

　　「裘貝爾還真是一點都沒變，工作真認真呢。」左爪小指上戴著銀色指環的『戰武皇』蘭特莉絲輕笑道：「話說回來，長老給的這個戒指還真方便，隨時隨地都能用的通訊器，還能充當一下空間戒指。」

　　「那只是將通訊令牌跟空間戒指稍微結合在一起而已。」星辰王水無月笑道：「三大帝國和情報組織的高層人物已經使用這個東西有段時間了，不過話說回來，這算是我第一次見到十二盾的成員，沒想到都如此年輕阿……」

　　「您過獎了，這都只是蒼煌長老經過深思熟慮做出的決定而已。」裘貝爾回答道：「倒是我也在城主那聽過不少關於星辰王您的事情，星辰貓族當年在您的帶領下也擊潰了不少至聖團的爪牙，很令獸敬佩。」

　　聞言，水無月淡然一笑，擺擺手：「這不過是我族的責任而已，只是，不知道你對劍王奈因哈德有多了解？」

　　裘貝爾微微一愣，其餘的三位十二盾成員也都是放下爪邊的動作，豎耳傾聽，接下來的對話。

　　「其實也不是什麼大問題，我只是有點好奇他的劍道而已，因為他從我族這邊得到了星辰魔力以及星辰礦石，此外，還有月陰貓族那邊……要是，他為了劍道的……嗯，完整性，會不會也去找了至聖團？」

　　「您是說，奈因哈德會不會投靠至聖團？」裘貝爾語氣有些凝重地問道。

　　「不，請你不要誤會，我的意思是，他萬一遭到至聖團的毒爪……那對十二盾來說可能是個大損失，或許你們可以連絡他一下？」水無月搖搖頭，隨後開口：「就當作是我私人對他的關心，畢竟我也有問題想要詢問他。」

　　裘貝爾思考了會，隨後才開口說道：「我知道了，而這件事，我會回報給長老和城主知道。」

　　與此同時，位於星羅大陸南邊靠近海域的至聖團據點，劍王奈因哈德手持一把深紅色的長劍，力戰眾多至聖團的團員。

　　其中一般的團員還好處理，但那些經過遠古魔龍之血成功洗禮過的闇魔獸族跟闇魔龍族卻是棘爪的存在，單體的戰力遠遠強過沒被洗禮過的獸族跟龍族，而他們原本掌握的遁術，更會被強化成『魔』之遁術。

　　「魔火遁‧狂龍爆！」一名闇魔龍族的龍人雙手結印，暴喝一聲，一條由黑色火焰凝聚而成的龍頭從天而降，並且咬向了劍王奈因哈德。

　　這名闇魔龍族原先只是火龍一族的成員，但經過魔龍之血洗禮後，實力大幅提升，魔力內也帶有一絲絲的魔性，所以他的火屬性遁術，也會帶有一絲遠古魔龍的魔性！

　　面對可怕的魔火遁，奈因哈德的神色間沒有絲毫驚慌，右手一震，手中的諸天霸劍帶著磅礡的霸道氣勢直刺而出，彷彿天地之間，它為主，彷若帝皇降臨一般！

　　黑天劍‧霸劍殺！

　　霸道之劍一舉擊潰了狂龍爆，隨後勢如破竹地刺入那名闇魔龍族的胸膛之中，從後背貫穿而出，儘管沒貫穿對方的心臟，但諸天霸劍中蘊含的霸道力量也將對方殺成重傷，無力再戰。

　　而後，諸天霸劍的光芒散去，被一片雪白色的光芒取代，森冷寒意之下，仿佛有大雪漫天，飛舞而下。

　　諸天雪劍！

　　「通通給我上，在大人出關之前殺了他！」那名在後方坐鎮指揮的聖影騎士大聲喊道，從它斗篷下的身材判斷，這是一名獸族的聖影騎士。

　　聞言，足足有八名闇魔獸族跟龍族的成員在同一時間出手圍攻劍王奈因哈德，各式各樣的魔之遁術層出不窮。

　　「黑天劍‧雪劍殺！」

　　一聲低喝，仿佛從虛無之中涌現的聲音，帶著飛雪的意志降臨，傳入一名圍攻奈因哈德的闇魔貓族的耳中，讓他神色劇變，只感覺自己全身上下彷彿墮入冰天雪地之中，如同被無數的白雪覆蓋一樣。

　　無數的雪花無中生有，片片從虛空之中彌漫而出，飛旋在四面八方，每一片雪花的邊緣，都散發出驚人的鋒銳，仿佛劍鋒一般，飛旋的雪花加速，凝聚出一道雪白色的劍光，穿梭在雪花之中，看似緩慢實則迅速，無聲無息的切向這名闇魔貓族。

　　說時遲那時快！

　　雪白色的劍光切過闇魔貓族的脖子，一劍斷頭，其中所蘊含的可怕的力量，更是接連斬殺了另外兩名闇魔獸族成員。

　　隨後，奈因哈德身形迴旋，手中的諸天雪劍橫掃而出，擊潰了幾名闇魔獸族成員的攻擊，而後，給他們帶來了嚴重的創傷。

　　接下來，諸天雪劍的光芒散去，被一道冰藍色的光芒取代，散發出來的寒意更勝諸天雪劍，那冰藍色光芒璀璨至極，彷彿要將天地都凍結一般。

　　諸天冰劍！

　　「黑天劍‧冰劍殺！」

　　同樣的一聲低喝，諸天冰劍化為一點冰霜，極度凝聚，宛如寒星一縷，散發出無以倫比的寒意，劍下的虛空，在那一點冰藍色的寒星之下，迅速被凍結，又仿佛被擊碎一樣，裂痕蔓延而去。

　　幾名圍攻奈因哈德的至聖團成員感覺自己仿佛落在萬年冰窖之中，不僅行動能力受到了影響，連思維都變得有些僵硬。

　　無法閃避那一點，直擊眉心，一劍貫穿。

　　實力的絕對差距，讓這八名圍攻奈因哈德的至聖團成員紛紛死在劍王奈因哈德的劍下，根本就沒有什么反抗的能力，瞬間擊殺。

　　就在這時候，一把充滿了魔性的黑色長劍貫穿虛空，以迅捷無比的速度刺向了奈因哈德的要害！

　　但身為劍王，奈因哈德的反應也非常迅速，舉劍抵擋，雙方的長劍交鋒，爆出了不少魔力氣息，且各自退了一步。

　　一直在後方指揮的聖影騎士終於按耐不住出手了，這是一名經過魔龍之血洗禮的豹獸人，成功轉生成了闇魔豹族。

　　「劍王奈因哈德果然名不虛傳，但傳說便在此終結。」這名闇魔豹族的聖影騎士舉起手中散發出一道道魔性氣息的黑色長劍：「聖影騎士No.VIII，拜恩‧哈特，將取走你的性命。」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十五章：古劍法


　　帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院的學院初賽，目前六座擂台中，已經有四座的擂主換過了人，唯獨鶴影的二號擂台跟休葛蘭的五號擂台，還保持著連勝。

　　目前鶴影已經是二十七連勝，而休葛蘭則是二十四連勝，兩狼精湛的表現，吸引了不少觀眾的目光，甚至，還有一些皇室成員也是對此相當讚賞。

　　就好比在比賽現場東方的學院大樓上，這已經被暫時當作貴賓的觀戰包廂，除了東邊這棟外，還有南方、西方的兩間大樓的較高樓層被充當暫時的貴賓用包廂。

　　「厲害……那個叫做休葛蘭的年輕人，竟然掌握了如此古老的劍法……」東邊大樓的包廂內，帝羅提拉帝國的戰備大臣，戰狼一族的巴里摩爾家族的一名長老開口說道，他是一匹年邁的褐毛狼，身穿一件深灰色的長袍，名為南玄‧巴里摩爾。

　　儘管南玄‧巴里摩爾看上去就像一名溫文儒雅，做事一絲不苟且充滿文藝氣息的慈祥長者，但如果就這樣認為，那可能會被他的豐功偉業以及他的實力給驚嘆到。

　　因為南玄‧巴里摩爾可是一名鐵血軍魂勳章的持有狼，同時也曾經是巴里摩爾家族的一任家主！

　　南玄‧巴里摩爾的身旁，坐著一位身穿紅色長袍的年邁黑豹獸人老者，他是戰天豹族的太上長老之一，同時也是帝羅提拉帝國的財政大臣，殘祤‧赫爾姆斯。

　　殘祤‧赫爾姆斯，年輕時在戰場上有著非常輝煌的經歷，同時也是傭兵公會認可的『十大明月級傭兵』之一，在傭兵界內留下許多傳奇，因為這是超越十星級傭兵之上的榮耀階級。

　　這兩名擁有豐功偉業的傳奇人物，在退休後，卻接下了與他們的個性、行事作風相當不同的職位，也在皇室內造就了不少話題性。

　　但這無損他們兩人上千年來的友誼，因為他們是一同出生入死的夥伴，隨時都願意將自己的後背交給對方守護。

　　「老南，那不過是真劍八式而已……別說我們這一輩了，就算是家主的孫子，或許也會知曉這真劍八式。」殘祤不以為然地說道，在他眼中，休葛蘭和鶴影等這些學生，就只是和他相差了好幾輩的後生晚輩一樣，儘管潛力驚人，但終究實力不足：「莫非，你想招募他從軍？」

　　「可是老殘，如果我沒記錯的話……他才兩百多歲吧？兩百多歲能掌握『真劍八式』的後輩可不多阿，更不用說他還會使用『太初十三劍』，此外，他確實可以加入我帝羅提拉帝國的主力軍團了，但我認為他可以去參予陛下直屬的神衛軍選拔。」南玄輕笑道，半月形無框老花眼鏡後方的雙瞳閃爍著睿智和幽默的光芒：「那，你覺得這提議如何？」

　　「隨便你吧，老南，你只要保證不會增加皇室的支出就行了……去年你可是差點讓財庫赤字阿，今年，我可不會讓你這麼容易『過關』喔。」殘祤滿臉的嚴肅，儘管是在和自己的老朋友談話，但只要牽扯到帝國的財政事情，除了現任帝王外，殘祤只要說一，那幾乎是沒人敢說二。

　　「呃……是這樣說沒錯啦，但我前幾天才送了一份文件過去要你幫忙審查，你看過之後……認為如何阿？」南玄臉上的神情變得有些不自在，他小心翼翼地問著自已的老夥伴。

　　聞言，殘祤的目光剎那間變得銳利了起來，從手中的空間戒指內拿出了一個黃色的資料夾，遞給了南玄：「自己打開來看吧。」

　　南玄接過資料夾，又看了自己的老夥伴幾眼，但後者的目光又關注在比賽的上頭，所以南玄只好直接打開了資料夾，隨後便是一臉備受打擊的模樣，蓋上了資料夾：「果然沒審核過阿……」

　　「第三軍團的後備物資還有不少，前天我才請人去檢查過而已，你還想要採買？休想！」殘祤豪不留情地喝道，隨後便將注意力轉移回比賽上，絲毫不理會身旁苦苦求情的南玄。

　　而在此時的擂台上，鶴影達到了三十連勝，選擇下台去稍作休息，因此二號擂台將再由抽籤決定一位新的擂主，而在鶴影下台的前一刻，他看向了五號擂台的休葛蘭，而後者恰巧也剛好擊敗對手，轉頭過來，雙方便這樣四目交接，一種難以言喻的熟悉感頓時湧上鶴影的心頭。

　　「爺爺……？」儘管只有對望一瞬間，但那四目交接的一瞬間，鶴影的腦海中不知道為何就浮現出這個念頭，但仔細一想，那根本是不可能的，因為自己的爺爺已經上了年紀，並且踏入了傳奇境，是一名真正的大能，根本不可能會來參加這個學院比賽。

　　而且根據他的認知，並沒有任何可以讓人恢復年輕的魔法存在。

　　隨後，鶴影便下了擂台，前往休息室去休息，這裡，傑拉爾和雪月也分別拿到了二十連勝勝，也在此休息著，另外還有學院七傑之一的聶行空，已經拿到了四十連勝，進度遠超鶴影等人。

　　在休息室內的鶴影等人，皆是透過休息室內的魔法水晶繼續觀看著比賽，其中不少學生的目光都集中在五號擂台的螢幕上，仔細觀看著休葛蘭的戰鬥。

　　隨後，就在休葛蘭再度擊敗幾名對手，得到了第二十九連勝的同時，學院七傑之一的維克，扛著一柄雙刃巨斧，上了第五號擂台，頓時吸引了不少學生的注意力。

　　「是維克學長！他竟然要去挑戰休葛蘭！」

　　「沒想到學院七傑也想要挑戰那個超新星？」

　　和議論紛紛的學生們不同，休葛蘭手持血色長劍，神色平靜地望著站在自己面前的這位來自帝羅提拉帝國三大皇室家族之一，里奧羅斯家族的天才後輩。

　　「初次見面，接下來就來場痛快的戰鬥吧。」維克笑著說道，隨後便持著手中的雙刃巨斧衝向了休葛蘭。

　　另一方面，至聖團南部據點的戰鬥也漸漸進入了白熱化的地步，劍王奈因哈德幾乎佔盡了上風，手中的諸天星辰劍化為一道星光，直接劈飛了拜恩‧哈特，讓其往後撞上了山壁，再落在地上，渾身上下有許多劍傷，鮮血直流。

　　而在奈因哈德的身旁也多了一名年長的銀狐獸人，不是別人，正是他的搭檔──斯普薩斯十二之一的『天狐』阿萊克斯。

　　「我不記得有要你和我同行。」劍王奈因哈德語氣平靜地說道。

　　「嗯……但這是城主的命令，算是以防萬一吧……」阿萊克斯回答道，接著渾身上下開始散發出一絲絲寒冷的氣息：「現在先將這傢伙打倒，肅清這裡吧。」

　　但阿萊克斯的話卻換來拜恩‧哈特的嘲諷：「打倒我？真可笑，我可是陛下親自挑選的聖影騎士，和那位大人一起鎮守這邊……你們，是不會知道自己喚醒了什麼惡魔的！」

　　「真是口出狂言。」阿萊克斯輕皺眉頭，右手一揚，一道冰錐頓時射向了對方，儘管被拜恩‧哈特給持劍劈碎，但這一擊也牽動了他的傷勢，讓他的身形微微一頓，但他還是勉強舉劍抵擋奈因哈德的攻勢，並震退了對方，往後拉開了一段距離。

　　「你們，就用自己的雙眼好好見識一下……我的『入聖邪劍』吧。」拜恩‧哈特抹掉嘴邊的鮮血，冷冷地笑道，隨後將手中的長劍高高舉起，一道道帶著魔性的魔力氣息爆發而出！

　　「──真打！」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十六章：五行劍殺


　　聖影騎士團的拜恩‧哈特在阿萊克斯和劍王奈因哈德的雙重圍攻下，動用了入聖之力以及他的真打！

　　大量帶有遠古魔龍奈摩爾之魔力氣息的黑暗霧氣從他的長劍上散發而出，一時之間，整個山谷都被一片霧氣籠罩。

　　「真打……」拜恩‧哈特冷笑道，身體周遭都被黑色的魔力給充斥著，雙瞳中也閃過一絲瘋狂之色：「天邪魔劍！」

　　拜恩‧哈特手中的黑色長劍彷彿變成了沒有實體一般，並不停地散發出陰冷的氣息，而後，他直接出劍砍向了奈因哈德。

　　那黑色長劍的劍身直接延長，直接斬向劍王的頸部！

　　奈因哈德舉劍抵擋，在劍身靠近之前將其給劈開，但拜恩‧哈特的下一擊在襲擊而來！

　　「邪影壓殺！」黑色長劍劈砍，無數隻黑色的爪子從劍身上出現，抓向了奈因哈德以及阿萊克斯。

　　阿萊克斯迅速往後退，雙手捏印，一面冰之盾牌及時出現在自己和奈因哈德的面前抵擋邪爪的攻擊，但他卻錯估了邪爪的攻擊力！

　　冰之盾牌很快就被抓碎，而後一道道可怕的黑色劍氣朝著兩人呼嘯而來，逼迫阿萊克斯再度使用魔法防禦。

　　奈因哈德右手長劍上的光芒也隨之變化，變成了赤紅色。

　　劍，是諸天火劍，而劍式，便是黑天劍‧火劍殺！

　　一道火紅色的劍光閃過，漫天邪爪頓時被擊潰，但取而代之的是，更恐怖的邪之劍氣！

　　「邪影劍破！」

　　「邪王斬！」

　　拜恩‧哈特接連兩招威力強大的招式，竟然在一時之間占盡上風，壓著奈因哈德和阿萊克斯兩人打，而，這還不是他的全部攻勢。

　　「入聖邪劍！」拜恩催動入聖之力，手中的長劍黑芒更勝，隨後便衝上前去展開兇猛的近身攻擊。

　　儘管以一敵二，但拜恩終究是受過洗禮的闇魔豹族，再加上其詭異的邪劍，讓阿萊克斯跟奈因哈德只能勉強和其打平。

　　「冰遁‧大冰結陣！」阿萊克斯在奈因哈德掩護下，施展出了範圍魔法，打算藉此封住對方的行動，不過卻被拜恩給避開。

　　「入聖邪劍……」拜恩將手中的長劍往後拉，隨後雙手持劍劈下，一道黑色的月牙劍氣呼嘯而出，在地面上留下一道深深的痕跡，衝向了奈因哈德！

　　劍王舉劍格擋，但劍氣那強大的破壞力卻是將他給衝擊得往後退去十多公尺遠，才勉強抵銷攻擊，而長劍的劍身上，竟然出現了一小條裂縫。

　　劍身上的裂縫讓奈因哈德大吃一驚，抽身擊退，而一旁的阿萊克斯也在此時掩護他後撤。

　　「沒事吧？」阿萊克斯低聲問道。

　　「嗯……」奈因哈德將長劍給收回劍鞘內，隨後，從空間戒指內拔出了另外一把備用的長劍，而後，赤金色的光芒瀰漫而出，諸天陽劍！

　　「你就算換再多把劍也沒用！我的入聖邪劍會輕易的摧毀你！」拜恩‧哈特瘋狂地大笑，雙手持劍，再度殺了上來。

　　「冰遁奧義‧天龍暴風雪！」阿萊克斯雙手捏印，身上魔力波動激盪，一條長達數十公尺的銀色蛟龍從天而降，伴隨著冰冷至極的冰風暴！

　　「入聖邪劍‧大邪劍斬！」拜恩雙手持劍，直接斬向了冰龍，那可怕的力量竟然瓦解了阿萊克斯的冰遁奧義，同時，他也趁機接近對方，一劍砍傷了對方，逼得他只能往後急撤。

　　而在此時，劍王奈因哈德也持劍殺了上來，和拜恩‧哈特纏鬥著，阻止他去追擊阿萊克斯。

　　陽劍殺出手，一道劍光彷彿烈陽一般，擊潰了拜恩的邪氣，在對方的肩膀上留下一道痕跡，鮮血噴灑而出，接著便被烈陽蒸發。

　　陽之大道，便是如此的霸道！

　　「不要小看我！」拜恩‧哈特再度催起入聖之力，反過來壓制著劍王奈因哈得，很快的，劍王的長劍便被劈成了兩半。

　　奈因哈德抽身擊退，而一旁的阿萊克斯也在此時牽制住了拜恩，好讓奈因哈德有時間拿出新的長劍，只是，這些備用的長劍在質量上，似乎無法和他原先使用的那把劍相提並論。

　　「我是知道的喔，你原本的那把劍……是你的伴侶留給你的遺物吧？」拜恩‧哈特冷笑道，手中的攻擊卻是絲毫不減弱，只見他一腳踢飛阿萊克斯，隨後繼續說道：「你那個被天魔居城城主蒼煌殺死的伴侶！」

　　聞言，劍王奈因哈德的神色間閃過一絲濃厚的殺意，接連四把長劍被他從空間戒指內取出，身上的魔力波動暴漲。

　　「阿萊克斯，掩護我！」劍王奈因哈德喝道，這讓身為他多年搭檔的阿萊克斯感到有些驚訝，但他也很快地就施展出冰遁魔法來掩護劍王。

　　「休想要敗我！」拜恩‧哈特吼道，再度持劍發動攻勢，但他卻被阿萊克斯給死死纏住，而在後方，劍王奈因哈德的殺招也終於準備完成。

　　只見他手持雙劍，右手諸天水劍，左手諸天金劍，而在他的上方，諸天木劍、諸天土劍、諸天火劍三把劍正在漂浮著，散發出不同的氣息。

　　「就用你的身體親身體會王之劍吧……」奈因哈德一聲低喝，隨後，五把屬性截然不同的長劍開始綻放出五種耀眼的光芒。

　　「不可能！你怎麼可以同時控制這麼多把劍？」拜恩‧哈特的目光中首次出現了凝重之色，但劍王奈因哈德卻不給他絲毫機會。

　　五道顏色各異卻十分可怕的劍光殺至，一道金色，無比凝聚，彷彿能洞穿一切堅硬，銳不可擋，一道褐色，厚重如山沉穩如大地，瞬間鎮壓而下，一道青色，生生不息的力量連綿不絕，一道藍色，仿佛波濤連綿不絕的衝擊，卻又犀利無比，一道紅色，更加的強橫，狂暴熾熱，衝擊焚燒，欲毀滅一切。

　　黑天劍‧金劍殺！

　　黑天劍‧木劍殺！

　　黑天劍‧水劍殺！

　　黑天劍‧火劍殺！

　　黑天劍‧土劍殺！

　　金木水火土五行相剋，但同樣也相生！

　　金生水；水生木；木生火；火生土；土生金！

　　瞬間五道黑天劍的劍式殺出，阿萊克斯在此也設下牽制魔法干擾拜恩，而後身形驟退，他可不想被捲入奈因哈德的攻擊之內。

　　「黑天劍奧義‧五行劍殺！」奈因哈德暴喝，發出了這一道可怕的絕殺，讓拜恩‧哈特感受到了死亡的危機！

　　在死亡的威脅之下，拜恩‧哈特爆發出可怕的實力，入聖邪劍和天邪劍法全力催動，但在五行劍殺的劍光下，他的一切抵抗皆是徒勞無功。

　　「艾琳大人救我！」絕望之下，拜恩‧哈特只能發出這聲慘呼，而後，一股可怕的力量降臨，將他的身軀整個包裹住，帶離了五行劍殺的劍光之下。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十七章：即將完成的劍道


　　帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院的比賽上，第五號擂台的戰鬥被眾人所關注著，因為學院七傑之一的維克‧里奧羅斯上台挑戰了學院超新星，休葛蘭‧芬里爾！

　　整座擂台上，都結滿了一層層的厚重冰霜，因為這便是里奧羅斯家族的祖傳冰遁魔法，他們一族擅長的便是冰遁。

　　儘管無法和寒冰狼族以及冰凍狼族相比，不過配合他們祖傳的戰法，也是在戰場讓敵人聞風喪膽的一族。

　　「接招！」維多手持雙刃巨斧兇猛地劈向了休葛蘭，儘管被後者躲過，但巨斧的斧刃著地後，卻爆散出許多的冰錐，朝四面八方射去，逼得休葛蘭只能趕緊舉劍格擋。

　　不過維多也把握這次的機會，再度壓著休葛蘭發動攻勢，不停地將對方逼向了擂台邊緣。

　　「哼，早點被打下台也好。」擂台下方，被休葛蘭打倒的六年級生艾特力忿恨不平地說道，顯然很想要看到休葛然被擊落擂台落敗。

　　「破劍式！」

　　但事與違願，休葛蘭並未如同艾特力所想的那般被擊落擂台，他在退到擂台邊緣時，抓到了一絲機會，一劍殺向了維克露出的破綻，逼退了對方。

　　隨後，形勢倒轉，休葛蘭爆發出了激烈的猛攻，劍身上纏繞著青色的風屬性魔力，一招又一招的劍法被他施展而出。

　　「驚風劍法……」貴賓觀戰室內的南玄若有所思，用左手抓著下巴的鬍鬚呢喃道，顯然對休葛蘭有很大的興趣。

　　儘管休葛蘭展開激烈兇猛的攻勢，但維克身為學院七傑之一，多少還是有兩把刷子，很快地就硬生生扛住了對方的猛攻。

　　「驚風劍法‧風之吼！」休葛蘭的反應也很迅速，手中長劍在虛空中畫了一個圓，隨後帶著陣陣颶風轟向了維克，企圖擊潰對方的防禦。

　　「冰遁‧巨熊憾地！」維克單手捏印，一頭完全由冰霜形成的巨熊在他的背後出現，一掌拍出，瓦解了對方的風之吼，隨後繼續拍向了休葛蘭。

　　休葛蘭神色一沉，手中長劍一轉，橫擋在胸前：「風之相！」

　　一圈圈青色的風紋出現在休葛蘭的身前，巨熊的掌擊直接被擋了下來，隨後，太初十三劍展開，一劍接著一劍，再度壓著對方打。

　　「巨熊守護！」維克一聲暴喝，那冰霜大熊就這樣護在他身前，幫他抵擋休葛蘭兇猛的攻勢，但他仍然找不到反擊的契機。

　　「太獄劍！」

　　休葛蘭似乎也不想打算讓這樣比賽繼續下去，大招施展而出，可怕的魔力附著在長劍劍身上，雙手持劍斬下，直接劈碎了冰霜巨熊，同時也將維克給打下了擂台，獲得了第三十連勝，得到了一次下台休息的機會。

　　「厲害……完全掌握了太初十三劍的精髓……」南玄不由得驚嘆出聲，而一旁的殘祤也輕輕地點了點頭，目送著休葛蘭下了擂台。

　　而後，又有一名灰貓獸人學生上了五號擂台，接替休葛蘭的位置，而白狼獸人就這樣提著長劍步入了休息室。

　　「真精彩的戰鬥。」在休息室內的聶行空對著剛走進來的休葛蘭說道，而後者也只是微微點頭示意，隨即到更衣室去拿出備用的長袍替換。

　　「燼影先生如果和休葛蘭對上，有多少把握呢？」雪月對著一旁正在玩弄葡萄的鶴影說道。

　　「很難講……大概一半一半吧。」鶴影稍微思考了一下，才給出了這麼一個答案：「他的劍法很強……而且都是我沒什麼看過的劍法……」

　　至於休息室內的其他人，也都在做各自的事情，同時也聽著鶴影對休葛蘭的評價，甚至想像自己在擂台上面對休葛蘭時，有多少勝算。

　　不知不覺間，休葛蘭在皇家學院中的評價直直上升，學院七傑之首的伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德更是越來越想要招募他。

　　「這次學院比賽，一定得帶上他……」伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德笑著說道，那笑容很是好看，而在這時，鶴影也休息完畢，直接上第一號擂台，挑戰上面的擂主。

　　與此同時，對於阿蘭特傭兵團的審問會也告了一段落，最後的宣判結果出爐，阿蘭特傭兵團被重罰五億金幣、十萬上品火屬性礦石、五萬上品風屬性礦石給神聖帝國皇室，並負責那些對平民的賠償。

　　至於參與恐怖攻擊的團員們，紛紛被處以無期徒刑，全案就此定讞，不得上訴。

　　會後，天魔居城城主影月和長老白夜也和來自兩大帝國的大能們再度開了個會議，商討著未來將如何更進一步的合作，對付蠢蠢欲動的至聖團以及血狼族，而離正也藉此機會再度詢問蒼煌的情況。

　　「長老大人他的閉關會持續多久，我們並不清楚，但我想也不會太久，還請離正大人再多等後一段時日吧。」影月語氣平靜地說道，對於自己的父親為何在這時候選擇閉關，他也是相當困惑。

　　「這樣阿……那我擇日再登門拜訪吧，和沃夫特大人一起，實在是有太多事情要和他商討了。」離正‧薩古利斯微微皺眉，隨後開口：「既然這樣，那我們就先告辭了。」

　　「三位前輩慢走。」影月簡單地行了一禮說道，隨即也和白夜透過空間傳送卷軸返回了天魔居城，至於神聖帝國一方的護國聖師們也目送著離正等人離開皇宮。

　　另一方面，大陸南方的至聖團據點，聖影騎士拜恩‧哈特被一股強悍的魔力的給救走了，劍王奈因哈德和阿萊克斯依舊保持著警戒狀態。

　　因為這個據點，可能還有一名更為強大的大能坐鎮。

　　奈因哈德雙手持劍，三把諸天劍器在他頭上漂浮著，散發出截然不同的氣息，而阿萊克斯，身後潔白的尾巴已經變為了九條。

　　「目前我還不會與你們發生戰鬥，但距離那日子也不遠了……」兩人面前的黑暗之中，傳來了一道雌性的聲音，聲音飄渺，蘊含著一種玄奧在內，那是融合了天道的關係。

　　這代表著，此人的實力不在歸真境之下，甚至還有可能已經達到了傳奇境！

　　「就此告辭。」那聲音又說道，隨後便了無聲息，而奈因哈德和阿萊克斯隊看一眼後，也將這裡發生的事情回報給聯邦情報組織，讓他們來打掃戰場，至於奈因哈德，也拿到了帶有遠古魔龍奈摩爾之力的魔力。

　　「待我完成諸天劍道後，我便會回居城去。」劍王奈因哈德說道，隨即便透過傳送卷軸離開，而阿萊克斯也只是輕嘆了口氣，也返回了天魔居城。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十八章：最終之劍


　　鶴影上了第一號擂臺，而現在的擂主已經拿了三十七連勝，算是個很強勁的對手，而他，是一名蒼雷獅族的族獸，是九年級生。

　　蒼雷獅族也往往練劍，蒼雷獅族中選擇用劍的高手不少，星羅大陸之上，也蒼雷獅族的劍修也算是算是頗有名氣。

　　德雷克，就是年輕一輩中比較出色的蒼雷獅族劍修。

　　蒼雷獅族的特徵，就是金黃色的鬃毛，天生就能掌握雷遁，周身自然而然的有一絲絲的雷之氣息，而他們往往喜歡以閃電為裝飾，因此，都穿戴有雷電圖樣的服裝，連劍鞘和劍柄的顏色都有金黃色的閃電圖案。

　　「學長請。」鶴影拔出了斷罪者後說道。

　　德雷克稍微點頭示意，隨即出劍！

　　劍光一閃，如同一道青藍色的雷電，橫貫長空，射向鶴影，一股暴虐的雷之氣息率先席捲而至，依稀之間，鶴影仿佛看到了雷霆撲面而來。

　　蒼雷獅族的劍法或許在豐富程度上不如其他族，卻具備他們的種族特色，一劍出，帶著暴虐的雷霆，製造出閃電漫天的場景，而蒼雷獅族所領悟的法則之力，也往往是以雷之法則為主，踏入傳奇境時，往往也是掌握雷之大道。

　　用的魔法，當然也就是雷遁！

　　德雷克一劍刺出，便展現出精湛的劍法，鶴影也是一眼看出，這德雷克的劍法境界，赫然達到了不錯的層次，其劍法天賦，想必也很好。

　　雷電般的劍光破空殺至，似乎不快，卻又瞬息而至，一道道的雷霆包圍了鶴影的周身，那劍光於雷霆之中跳躍，仿佛會從任何一道閃電之中飛射而出，難以防備。

　　「二刀流‧赤炎斬！」鶴影的左手中出現一把炎之太刀，雙刀齊武，擊碎一道道的雷霆，雷霆破碎，那雷電一般的劍光無處遁形，射向鶴影，卻被鶴影一刀擊碎。

　　「雷霆劍破！」德雷克的第二招劍法緊接而至，天空中彷彿有雷霆咆哮聲響起，鶴影的眼前，一道粗大的青藍色閃電破空殺來。

　　這一招，正是蒼雷獅族獨有的劍法招式，簡單、直接卻被強悍的毀滅之力，畢竟雷遁和雷之規則是號稱攻擊力最強的遁術之一。

　　鶴影動用的力量和之前一樣，沒有絲毫的變化，他的目的，除了獲勝之外，還有磨礪自己的刀法。

　　無論是他自創的一刀流還是二刀流，單純依靠潛修跟參悟的話，提升難度很大，唯有通過戰鬥，才能夠更好的領悟其中的奧妙。

　　二刀流的招式再現，正面迎戰德雷克的雷霆劍破，雙方的攻勢紛紛瓦解，且往後退了五步，這一次交戰，雙方不分上下。

　　「燼影的潛力也很不錯……」貴賓室內，南玄盯著鶴影低聲說道，至於一旁的殘祤則是靜靜地看著比賽。

　　「雷霆滅世！」德雷克劍法變化，一劍刺出，化為一道閃電，無聲無息從天而降，這，是威力極度凝聚的一劍，而且，周遭還有十多道紫色閃電伴隨。

　　鶴影深吸一口氣，雙手持刀，體內魔力瘋狂運行，流遍全身，而後，雙刀齊齊出手！

　　二刀流奧義‧森羅萬象！

　　以超快的速度揮舞手中帶有火之魔力的雙刀，從而給予對方兇猛且迅速的攻勢，鶴影打算以這招來抗衡德雷克的雷霆滅世！

　　雙刀齊舞，一旁的觀眾只能看到一道又一道的紅色刀光破空，帶有高溫的火焰和那些雷霆相碰，然後雙雙破碎，剎那間，整個擂臺上空充滿了火焰以及雷霆，別有一番風情。

　　緊接著，一道劍光，霸道凌厲，帶著可怕的毀滅氣勢再度從空中壓下，這是比雷霆降世還要兇猛的一劍！

　　鶴影的雙瞳中閃過一抹精芒，雙刀在手，魔力催起！

　　「二刀流奧義‧神焰鳳凰！」

　　雙刀破空殺出，周遭的所有觀眾都感覺到空氣溫度急遽上升，不少人幾乎是大汗淋漓，彷彿走進了火爐一般。

　　隨後，只見一頭巨大的炎之鳳凰衝上了雲霄，隨後，雙翼一拍，再度加速，衝向了那一道滅世之雷！

　　雷電般的劍光被擊碎，無數雷霆四散破碎，彌漫八方，德雷克的身形顯現，身上的長袍有些焦黑，身上也有多處燒傷。

　　「你贏了。」德雷克倒也乾脆，直接認輸，因為剛剛的那一劍，已經是他的全力一劍，而鶴影，竟然擊碎他的全力一劍。

　　鶴影微微點頭，便取代了德雷克的位置，擔任第一號擂台的擂主，靜候下一名學生的挑戰。

　　另一方面，劍王奈因哈德再度來到了那處隱密的洞穴，他伸手解開門口的封印，隨即便踏入裏頭，一旁的照明設施自動亮起。

　　很快的，他就走到了最深處，來到那座玄奧的上古魔法陣之前，拿出一把長劍放到中心點，隨即，拿出了整整一瓶蘊含遠古魔龍奈摩爾魔力的血液和魔力，這是他從死去的闇魔獸族以及闇魔龍族身上取出的。

　　隨著他將這些血液和魔力滴入魔法陣周遭的五個小圈圈，最後再淋到長劍上，而後，退出了魔法陣。

　　奈因哈德在魔法陣前雙手捏印，隨即，運起體內的魔力，注入到魔法陣內，頓時，魔法陣開始綻放出深邃的黑色光芒，那是一種黑到極致的黑，彷彿能吞噬掉所有的一切，並且充滿了一股可怕的魔性。

　　一道由一道的黑色光芒慢慢的朝長劍上匯聚而去，而整把長劍也慢慢的浮起，漂浮在半空中，隱隱約約，那些光芒似乎凝聚成了一條龍的形狀。

　　而後，整把劍開始瘋狂的顫抖起來，隱隱約約有想要衝出魔法陣的趨勢在，彷彿它化了一條龍，一條兇猛且可怕的魔龍。

　　「魔龍的魔性本能不想要受人驅使嗎？有趣……」劍王奈因哈德的目光注視著那把魔劍，隨即開口：「但既然是我的諸天劍，那就必須臣服與我，並和我一同抵達劍道巔峰！」

　　「凝聚吧！諸天魔劍！」

　　頓時，魔法陣瘋狂的旋轉起來，一道又一道的黑色光芒開始朝著長劍上匯聚而去，最終，終於形成了一把新的諸天劍器，那是一把黑紅色的可怕長劍，和朱天霸劍的紅色不同，這是紅到極致，幾乎要轉變成黑色的那種紅色！

　　下一秒，九千九百九十八道不同顏色的光芒從奈因哈德的體內出現，凝聚成一把把的諸天劍器，而諸天魔劍也受到牽引，補上了一個空位，和這些諸天劍器連結，隨後，一同進入奈因哈德的體內。

　　接下來，奈因哈德拔出了背上的長劍，那是他的伴侶──月蘭霜‧愛德蘭德留給他的遺物，是她身前所用之劍。

　　隨後，便是經過一樣的動作、準備以最後的儀式，但這一次，整座魔法陣散發出來的光芒是很美麗的銀白色，且蘊含著無數玄奧在內。

　　最終，所有光芒都匯聚到長劍上，凝聚成一把新的諸天劍器，隨後，再一次的，那些在奈因哈德體內的九千九百九十九把諸天劍器紛紛顯現而出，圍著他緩緩旋轉著。

　　而這一把散發出銀白色光芒的諸天劍器也隨即補上最後一個空位，頓時，一萬把諸天劍器的連結終於完成，形成了一個完整的龐大劍陣，每一把劍器都綻放出耀眼的各色光芒，再重新回到奈因哈德的體內。

　　緊接著，一股玄奧的氣息從奈因哈德身上散發而出，沖天而起，直達雲霄，整個天空中，隱隱約約能見到各種不同的道之痕跡，相互纏繞以及碰撞著，並且圍繞著劍道的道之痕跡！

　　與此同時，處於獨立空間中的王族聖城，長老殿中最深處的密室，兩道盤膝坐在密室中央的身影似乎感應到了什麼，緩緩地睜開了雙眼，其中一雙是天空般的湛藍色，另一雙則是深邃的金色。

　　海外孤島上的一處洞穴最深處，一名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的紅毛老狼人也緩緩睜開他的雙眼，目光中有著一絲血性閃過。

　　狼神族的居住地，神山山峰上的神殿內，狼神族大長老克魯伊夫也從冥思中醒來，目光望向神殿外頭，彷彿能穿透神殿，看到外頭的天空。

　　最後，皇家學院大賽中的休息室內，原先閉目養神的休葛蘭也陡然睜開雙眼，視線飄向了窗外的天空中，若有所思……



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七十九章：突如其來的發展！


　　帝羅提拉帝國的皇家學院的比賽，已經進行到了白熱化的地步，今天已經是賽程的第二天，已經有多位學生脫穎而出，拿到相當多的連勝。

　　目前排名第一者為學院七傑之一的聶行空‧巴里摩爾，出生於戰狼一族世家，已經拿到了八十二連勝，第二名的則是學超新星的休葛蘭，連勝場數是七十九場。

　　第三名則是鶴影，連勝數七十八勝，目前正在三號擂臺上挑戰第七十九勝，不少人也是關注著他的戰鬥。

　　傑拉爾的名次落在第五名，目前剛達成七十連勝，他選擇下臺休息，學院七傑之一的戴安娜隨即上了擂臺，取代傑拉爾的位置，接受挑戰。

　　此時，身穿二年級生制服的雪月在此時離開了自己所在的第六號擂台，她的連勝數是四十八場，排名剛好在第十名，隨後，她直接來到了第一號擂台上，而第一號擂台上目前的擂主便是休葛蘭‧芬里爾！

　　雪月的身影一落在擂台上時，立刻就吸引了許多的目光，就連那些觀戰以及擔任裁判的學院老師也都是緊盯著雪月。

　　「竟然放棄擂主的位置，跑去挑戰休葛蘭？」

　　「比賽規則中沒有說擂主不能去挑戰別的擂主……」

　　「這下可好看了，兩位學院超新星的戰鬥。」

　　一個個看到出現在擂台上的那道身影，紛紛驚呼起來，鶴影那邊有些驚訝，而傑拉爾這邊，則是驚訝之後露出了一絲思考的神色。

　　「這個雪櫻，只差兩場就要達成五十勝了……」觀戰的一名虎族老師說道，他神色相當不解：「為何會在這時候去挑戰休葛蘭呢？」

　　「或許她想試試看自己能否打倒休葛蘭？」銀主任含笑說道，對這四名學院超新星，他幾乎可以說是非常關注。

　　「讓我來試試看你的劍法吧……」雪月的話語聽起來，雖然相當平靜，但其中卻蘊含著一種絕對的自信，就算對方如何強大，她似乎也會用自己的力量，擊敗對方，讓對方明白，自己更加的強大。

　　休葛蘭並沒有回答，只是看了看雪月，隨後舉起手中的血色長劍，接著，就是出劍！

　　一道血色劍光破空殺出，筆直的飛向雪月！

　　雪月的右手一揚，一道水箭直接擊潰了劍光，但下一秒，休葛蘭已經殺到了她的面前，但還沒等他發動攻擊，三道蘊含強勁破壞力的水流從三個不同的方向衝向了他，逼得他飛速後退。

　　「大水遁‧水蛟龍砲！」雪月的雙手捏印，那些沒有命中目標的水流隨即匯聚在一起，形成了一條身軀龐大的蛟龍，並張開血盆大口，咬向了休葛蘭！

　　休葛蘭的神情不變，右手肌肉震盪，真劍八式中的震劍式出手，直接擊潰了水龍，而後，三道月牙型劍光飛向雪月，但卻被對方早已準備好的水之盾牌給削弱威力，而後被擊潰。

　　「你不打算使用太初十三劍嗎？」正當休葛蘭打算舉劍出擊時，雪月含笑問道，只見此時雪月的周身有十多道水流在流竄著，每一道都蘊含著恐怖的威力。

　　隨後，雪月出手，十多道水流從四面八方射向了休葛蘭，此外，空氣中那些迷留的水汽，也漸漸地被雪月給掌控。

　　這，便是八大上古狼族之一的玄水狼族的恐怖天賦，對水之大道的絕對掌控，一出生，便擁有將水遁魔法掌握到爐火純青的地步。

　　「大水遁‧水行劍！」雪月的左手一伸，一把完全由水屬性魔法元素凝聚而成的長劍出現在她手中，接著輕輕一揮，十多道水之劍氣飛向了休葛蘭。

　　太初十三劍‧太地劍！

　　太初十三劍‧太天劍！

　　接連兩劍，讓休葛蘭抵禦了雪月的攻勢，而後，又是接連兩劍，殺向了雪月。

　　太初十三劍‧太玄劍！

　　太初十三劍‧太乙劍！

　　兩道劍光破空劃過虛空，一道蘊含了無窮玄奧，另一道，卻散發出可怕的毀滅氣息，所過之處的水流紛紛被擊潰。

　　「大水遁奧義‧百流殺！」雪月鬆開手中的水之長劍，隨即那長劍化為無數道小水流匯聚她的面前，而後，雙手捏印，魔力激盪！

　　一百道水流從天而降，一面擊潰一面牽制休葛蘭的劍光，同時，也攻擊著對方！

　　而後，雪月的攻勢尚未結束，她看著在無數水流中揮劍抵擋的休葛蘭，嘴角泛起一抹微笑，以只有自己才聽得見的聲音說道：「來吧，讓我看看你的真正實力，以及……你究竟是誰呢？」

　　「大水遁奧義‧千流殺！」

　　水屬性魔力波動激盪開來，擂台的四周隨即出現透明的魔法護罩，這是學院一方的大能設置，避免參賽學生的攻擊波及到外圍的觀眾或其他學生。

　　和剛剛相比，這次足足多達十倍的水流在擂台上空凝聚，而後，全部殺向了休葛蘭！

　　面對上千道水流的轟擊，休葛蘭的神色間劃過了一抹凝重之色，身上的魔力波動激盪，手中的長劍再度揮出！

　　這一次，他並沒有施展太初十三劍和真劍八式，而是另一道更為強大且簡單的劍法！

　　碎天雲劍法！

　　一道上百公尺長的血色劍光在上空凝聚而出，隨後便是直接斬落，那些水流在劍光之下紛紛被擊潰。

　　「大水遁奧義‧萬流殺！」雪月的雙手捏印，體內魔力全力運起，水遁魔法再度出手，整整一萬道的水流殺向了那道巨大劍光，而後，一根又一根銳利的水之箭矢在同一時間射向了休葛蘭。

　　「我實在是很在意那時候的事情……」雪月在心中暗暗說道，而此刻，她的心思回到了來到皇家學院之前，在王族聖城的圖書館三樓碰上的事情……

　　王族聖城中央大圖書館三樓──

　　時間是早上的八點鐘，一身白袍的雪月從樓梯走上了圖書館的第三層，這裡的空間不大，藏書量也比下面兩層還少，但最裡面，卻有一處較高的小平台，小平台上只有一張圓桌、兩張椅子和兩座五層的書架，書架上的書也沒有放滿，還有許多空間，唯一的出入口用一道柵門圍住。

　　雪月在第三層隨意地瀏覽一遍後，便走向了那道柵門，在門前停下來望著柵門數秒鐘，才伸手推開了柵門，走了上去。

　　她先選擇了右邊的書架，上頭只有大約三十多本書，而且幾乎都是厚重的黑皮典籍，然而，正當她要拿出其中一本翻閱時，一道蒼老的聲音從她的後方響起。

　　「這裡並不是妳該來的地方。」

　　雪月回身一看，只見一身金邊白袍的王族聖城長老蒼煌雙手負在背後，站在柵門處，而在他的身旁，還有一名青年灰狼人，大半臉龐被大衣的兜帽給遮住。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十章：創世十三劍


　　天魔居城中央大圖書館第三層的禁區內，雪月在此和蒼煌以及十二盾成員『血噬』尥廷相碰。

　　「這裡並不是妳該來的地方……」身穿金邊白袍的蒼煌語氣平靜地說道，深邃的藍色雙瞳望著雪月：「是利凡西奧讓妳進來的嗎？」

　　「利凡西奧老師只說我能上來第三層，但這裡，是我自己踏入的，我認為這邊會有我想找的書籍。」雪月回望著蒼煌開口：「很抱歉，我實在不知道這裡不能踏入。」

　　蒼煌沉默了會，正想要說什麼時，一旁的青年灰狼人尥廷卻率先開口：「真是個愛看書的玄水狼阿，蒼爺，你就不要為難她嘛……」

　　「尥廷，在外人面前，要叫我長老才對，而不是蒼爺……」蒼煌眉頭輕皺，隨即繼續開口：「妳想要找什麼樣的書籍？」

　　「可是你剛剛打擾人家吃飯阿……」尥廷小聲滴咕著。

　　面對蒼煌突如其來的發問，雪月也是微微一楞，接著才回答道：「我想找有關於遠古魔龍奈摩爾的書籍，也就是大概是一萬年前的那段歷史……」

　　聽到雪月的話，蒼煌的眉頭再度皺了起來，接著，才緩緩地，一字一頓的說道：「妳只是好奇想要了解那段歷史……還是……」

　　「我只是單純想了解而已，因為族內沒有太多相關的紀載。」雪月回答。

　　蒼煌的目光凝視著雪月，而一旁的尥廷則是打起了呵欠，接著，蒼煌才走上前，到雪月對面的書架上，抽出一本黑色的厚皮典籍，交給雪月：「看完之後，請立刻歸還，這是很重要的史學資料。」

　　雪月接過了書本，接著開口：「實在是非常感謝長老，約莫三天後我就能將這本書歸還。」

　　「蒼爺竟然把禁區的書借出去了？」尥廷略為驚訝地說道。

　　「尥廷，要叫我長老……」蒼煌再度說道，接著望向雪月：「這一次只是特例，希望妳能妥善保管那本書。」

　　「我會的。」雪月回答。

　　蒼煌又是望著雪月數秒後，才又繼續往書架的另一邊走去，再度拿下了一本比較薄也比較小，像是筆記本的書籍，隨後走到雪月的面前。

　　「這一本，是我的手抄註解……多半都是從白夜長老那聽來的。」蒼煌望著雪月說道，隨後將手中的筆記本遞了上去：「同樣的，我希望妳能善待它，或許你就能了解不少一萬年前的歷史了。」

　　雪月接過了筆記本，對著蒼煌點頭說道：「多謝長老，三天內我會完整歸還這兩本貴重的書籍的。」

　　「妳走吧，下次要進來時，請向影月報備一聲，他會來通知我。」蒼煌點了點頭說道，隨即示意尥廷讓路給雪月離開。

　　然而，正當雪月踏出禁區，準備離開第三層時，蒼煌再度開口：「雪月，妳要記住，妳就是妳自己，是玄水狼族族長之女，並不是別人。」

　　聽到蒼煌的這番話，雪月的眉頭微微皺了一下，一臉的困惑，正想要開口時，蒼煌卻突然彎下腰去猛烈咳嗽，甚至，還咳出了一些血。

　　「尥廷，藥……」蒼煌扶著一旁的書架說道，隨即便從尥廷的手中接過一瓶裝有深紅色藥水的玻璃瓶，打開瓶蓋，眨眼間就將藥水給喝光。

　　「血遁的氣息？」儘管只有微小的一絲，但對天生對各種屬性魔力氣息相當敏感的玄水狼族來說，雪月依舊還是察覺到了一絲血遁魔法的氣息，這讓她心中的疑問更多了。

　　「蒼爺……」尥廷在一旁的望著蒼爺，而後者在喝光藥後，又是咳嗽了幾聲，隨即，才緩緩地站直身軀，用手背將嘴角的鮮血給擦掉：「我沒事……」

　　「長老，需要我請貴族的醫生來嗎？」雪月開口問道，她實在有股衝動想要當場把問題向蒼煌問清楚。

　　「妳先離開吧，我沒事的。」蒼煌微微擺手說道，而雪月也只能轉身離去。

　　但在離開第三層之前，她又聽到了年邁白狼的咳嗽聲……

　　皇家學院的比賽擂台上，雪月對上了神祕的白狼休葛蘭，雙方的戰鬥，已經完全進入了白熱化的階段，無比的激戰。

　　「太獄劍！」休葛蘭一聲低喝，一劍劈出，儘管被雪月的重重水流給擋住攻擊，但強大的力道還是將雪月給往後劈飛出去，撞上了擂台周遭的魔法護罩。

　　在休息室中看到這一幕的鶴影，幾乎差點要從椅子上跳起來，但他最後還是在心中暗道：「雪月……」

　　一旁的傑拉爾則是將這一幕都看在眼裡，隨後，目光又回到了螢幕上。

　　「大水遁……重水流！」雪月雙手捏印，魔力激盪，一道粗大的水流直接衝向了白狼人，儘管對方舉劍格檔，但還是被那強大的力量給衝擊得連連後退。

　　「太羅劍！」休葛蘭手腕一震，隨即從血色長劍的劍身上爆發出一股絕強能量，擊潰了水流，但是，雪月的下一波攻擊已經準備完成。

　　整整三大條恐怖的蛟龍在上空中盤旋著，全身上下都是由水流凝聚而成，每一條蛟龍都蘊含著強悍的力量，尾巴一甩彷彿就能劈山碎石，爪子一揮，彷彿就能撕裂虛空。

　　「休葛蘭‧芬里爾……」雪月在心中暗道，目光穿過重重水流望著擂台對面的白狼人，左手，則是又捏著一個印訣：「我委託卡利斯先生調查了不少資料，始終沒有關於你的任何一絲一毫的資料……但你手中的那把劍，和你的魔力氣息，實在是讓我很在意……」

　　與此同時，三條蛟龍終於出擊，從三個不同的方向衝向了休葛蘭，而後者，則是將手中長劍橫舉在胸前，一股銳利無比的魔力氣息從他身上散發而出。

　　「蘊含血遁氣息的劍……」雪月喃喃地說道，左手的印訣再度一變，一片汪洋從她腳下出現，眨眼間，就形成一道滔天巨浪：「大水遁‧水淹大軍！」

　　「太初十三劍！」休葛蘭暴喝一聲，魔力氣息和劍意混合，沖天而起，驚動了許多在旁觀戰的人，好比南玄以及殘祤這對老搭檔。

　　「此子，完全掌握了太初十三劍……以他的年紀來講……這簡直是不可能……」南玄從椅子上站了起來，滿臉驚訝地說道。

　　「太滅劍！」休葛蘭雙手持劍，猛然劈出，一道散發著無與倫比的毀滅氣息的可怕劍光閃耀，直接將三條蛟龍和那片汪洋都給劈開，並直直地衝向了雪月！

　　「太初十三劍阿？相傳那是太初之時，由創世獸神留下來的劍法，所以又被稱為創世十三劍，一共有十三式……只有將十三式完全吃透，才算是真正掌握了太初十三劍……然而，以目前所有有記載的史書來看，能完全吃透太初十三劍的人，幾乎屈指可數……不到十位。」

　　在面對這道劍光時，雪月想起了卡利斯之前說過的話，那是他在調查休葛蘭的資料時，順道講解給雪月知道的事情。

　　「不過根據聯邦情報組織中的紀錄，近五千年來掌握太初十三劍的劍修，其中有一位就在天魔居城中，另一位是在血狼族中，最後，便是帝羅提拉帝國的戰備大臣南玄‧巴里摩爾……」

　　在劍光即將臨身之時，雪月的右手捏碎了一塊黑色的令牌，一股黑色的魔力鑽入她的體內，隨後，她的藍色雙瞳劃過一絲魔性的血色。

　　「大水遁奧義‧萬流葬！」雪月雙手捏印，下一秒，由整整一萬道水流形成的水波，直接衝向了太滅劍的劍光，兩者就這樣僵持不下，向四面八方爆散出不少劍光和水流。

　　然而，就在休葛蘭打算發出下一波攻勢時，雪月的下一道遁術卻比他還要快，直接從一旁朝他逼近！

　　休葛蘭驚訝之餘，只能倉促閃躲，但還是被那道黑金色的細小光束給射穿了左腰部！



待續

----------


## 曜狼

終於食完前十章（賀（#

世界觀真是...龐大！不過由於有很好聚焦與點題，看得不會很花
剛好我是個喜歡＂唰－－＂的一下把整段粉碎成隻字片語，然後再回頭反芻文字
重點越明確，反芻過程相對就會越輕鬆:3


好～不過我也得自己稍微整理一下重點
序＞
白狼人蒼煌受傷的事由（感覺會是很長的伏筆）

一＞
神聖帝國的騷動，不太友善的炎狼族，初登場的「十二」

二＞
天魔居城的環境和日常，少主鶴影與其他十二的言談舉止，會見老爸

三＞
會見爺爺（蒼煌），以及三人組的確立（雪月、傑拉爾、鶴影），同時開始故事的進展

四＞
風系白母狼HSHS（###
炎狼族沒存在感

五＞
白母狼HSHS（#####
追查，以及神奇的魔法高科技（？
提到了斯迪加傭兵集團

六＞
與傭兵集團的第一次接觸

七＞
深入古薩斯城，日常，進入奇爾海爾學院與觸發事件（？

八＞
奇爾海爾學院的事件，一個有眼不識泰山的老頭子捅了一整票人的樓子（淦
十二很強大（O
高峰會的暗殺計畫（？

九＞
一個好像黑暗集團的至聖團出現了！
一個被燒焦的黑色老頭被黑袍老狼人救了，跟蒼煌同規格的長者？至聖團領主？

十＞
疑似至聖團領主與院長的秘密對話
之前出現處次，現在才提到的聯邦組織
以及三人組努力思考暗殺防範計畫


然後是抓唯一抓到的錯字～！
第十章：八星探員登場
　　「這樣我們該怎麼防範阿？」鶴影拋下了手中的資料，打量著這間寬大的會議室，拿起另一份用褐色牛皮紙袋的裝著的文件：「至聖團的歷史……可以追溯到一萬多年前，沒想到是消失已*有*的血狼族。」
Fixed：消失已久


先這樣XD
抱歉打得很隨便，小說劇情滿有趣的
已經可以當作一般的輕小說來看了，下個十章之後再慢慢補看，先降>wO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十一章：鶴影行動


　　帝羅提拉帝國皇家學院的大賽，休葛蘭和雪月的比賽精采度遠遠超過其他五座擂台，而目前的戰況，也來到了最高峰！

　　那道細小的黑金色光束貫穿了休葛蘭的左腰部，所幸沒有傷到任何器官，但那光束中蘊含的一絲魔性魔力，卻開始干擾著休葛蘭的魔力運行。

　　「闇遁？還是冥遁……」休葛蘭調動魔力，竭力得去磨滅那一道魔性魔力，同時，他看向雪月的目光中也充滿了不解：「雪月……」

　　「大水遁‧群龍亂舞！」雪月的攻擊依舊持續著，而且施展出來的遁術品級都很高，威力也相當驚人。

　　休葛蘭的眼中閃過一抹寒芒，身上的劍意再度暴漲，手中的血色長劍也瀰漫著一層銀色的光芒，那是劍道力量的光芒。

　　「太靈劍！」休葛蘭一劍斬出，強悍的劍光破空劃過，直搗黃龍，一舉攻破了水龍殺向了雪月！

　　雪月的身形一側，避開了劍光的攻擊，而後雙手都各自凝聚出一把水行劍，直接擋住了休葛蘭狂暴的近身攻擊。

　　只是，雪月終究不是擅長用劍的劍修，很快地，她就在太初十三劍下弱於下風，這一門別稱為創世十三劍的劍法，被休葛蘭淋漓盡致地展現出來。

　　「太虛劍！」

　　「太一劍！」

　　「太幻劍！」

　　三道太初十三劍的劍式接連殺出，以太一劍為中心，太虛劍和太幻劍在兩旁輔助，直直殺向了雪月。

　　太一劍的劍式，講求的是萬物歸一，凝聚到極致的破壞力，而太虛劍，則是將虛無之道的力量融入到劍式中，一劍殺出，一切歸虛。

　　至於太幻劍，則是以迷惑擾敵為主，樸朔迷離的劍光，可以干擾的人的感知，讓其作出錯誤的判斷。

　　三道恐怖的劍光破空殺向了雪月，要不是檔不住這次攻擊，那休葛蘭將要獲勝，得到第八十連勝！

　　而雪月的連勝場數將會清空。

　　「大水遁奧義……」雪月的雙手迅速捏印，體內的魔力全力運轉：「水龍萬丈壁！」

　　一萬條水龍憑空凝聚而出，用自己的身體在雪月的身前形成了一道高達萬丈的水之障壁，而在後面，又有第二、第三道魔法形成的防禦。

　　而後，她再度雙手捏印，準備第四道魔法，磅礡的水屬性魔法元素在她的周身游離著。

　　而在此時，休葛蘭的三道恐怖劍光已經撞向了第一道的水龍萬丈壁，只遭受到了些微的阻饒，就擊潰了障壁，攻向第二道防禦魔法！

　　「大水遁奧義……」雪月輕喝，雙手合十，一道道水流開始在她的上空匯聚著，慢慢地，形成了一頭巨狼的外型。

　　「厲害……那是玄水狼族的招牌奧義之一，水狼狂噬！」觀戰中的南玄‧巴里摩爾出聲讚嘆道，而對於休葛蘭會如何應對，他也是深感期待：「你會怎麼應對呢……要用太魂劍嗎？還是要以硬碰硬，使用太魔劍？」

　　「那兩劍可能都還不足以擊潰這招，老南，你應該有察覺到，雪櫻之前不顧魔力消耗，瘋狂使用水遁魔法的企圖……」年老的豹人殘祤開口：「她讓整個擂台跟四周都充滿了水氣，顯然是為了這招而準備……很驚人的戰鬥天賦……」

　　此時的擂台上，三道劍光依舊在和雪月的防禦魔法抗衡著，也一點一點地摧毀防禦魔法，但雪月卻是仍然在準備她的魔法，絲毫沒有任何慌張之色。

　　「在我的水遁下，你此時無法近身突襲我……而你為了對付水狼狂噬，定然會出手，來吧，讓我看看……」雪月在心中暗道，手中的印訣再度變換，頓時，成千上萬根犀利的水之箭矢從天而降，轟擊休葛蘭。

　　「讓我看看你的真正實力以及你究竟是誰！」雪月印訣再度一變，三道細小的黑金色光點憑空在休葛蘭的四周凝聚而出，各自射出一道光束攻擊他。

　　休葛蘭舉劍反擊，但雪月接二連三的組合攻勢，逼得疲於應付，那些黑金色光束紛紛對他造成了傷害，讓他的嘴角流出了一道鮮血，體內的魔力一陣騷亂，往後退了幾步。

　　但下一秒他便調整回來，一咬牙，反握長劍，劍尖朝下，大喝一聲：「太魂劍！」

　　一股無形的波紋以劍身為中心，朝著四面八方散發而去，那些水之箭矢一碰到波紋，便紛紛瓦解，成為最基本的魔法元素，被休葛蘭給吸收著，而後，輪到他反擊了！

　　休葛蘭再度將長劍正握，體內魔力蓄起，儘管這個動作又讓他痛得渾身一顫，但他還是苦撐了下去，因為下一劍，極有可能就是定勝負的一劍，絕對不容有任何閃失。

　　「太魔劍，去！」休葛蘭左手併出劍指，輕輕劃過手中的長劍劍身，而後，一劍劈出，這一次，飛出去的並不是劍光，而是一把完全由魔力凝聚而成的巨大長劍，長度約有二十公尺長！

　　而雪月的遁術也已經醞釀完成，可怕巨狼一爪重重拍下，休葛蘭的魔力長劍勢如破竹地撞向了天空中的巨大狼爪！

　　巨劍和狼爪相互碰撞，再度爆散出可怕的水流和劍光，以及狂暴的魔力氣息，逼得裁判和幾名學院老師不得不出手加固擂台周遭的魔法結界，避免四周的觀眾遭到波及。

　　而那些觀眾中，已經有不少人驚豔於雪月和休葛蘭的強大實力，即便是學院七傑，在此時也都神色凝重。

　　「嘻嘻嘻……這一次學院大賽可要非常有趣了……」和學院老師們坐在一起的伊莉絲‧伊修瑞德笑吟吟說道。

　　「這還不夠……這點攻擊根本無法逼出你的真正實力……」雪月以只有自己能聽得見聲音喃喃說道，腦海中回想起了卡利斯當初所說的話：「陛下希望你能逼出休葛蘭的極限，透過這次學院比賽盡可能地知道他的底細，以便查明他的真正身分……」

　　「但是……」雪月腦中的畫面一轉，又回到了她在王族聖城圖書館碰到蒼煌的情形，而後，她還是一咬牙，左手捏印，一道細小的黑光再度憑空凝聚而出，射穿了休葛蘭的右手臂。

　　休葛蘭吃痛一聲，劍指一劃，又是一道劍光凝聚而出，殺向了巨狼：「太羅劍！」

　　兩道太初十三劍的劍式迎向了可怕的巨狼，打得巨狼連連後退，隱隱約約，有即將潰散了跡象在。

　　雪月再度雙手捏印，對著巨狼注入更多的魔力，而後，又是一道黑光射穿休葛蘭的左大腿，目光中首度透露出迷惘：「但是……遺聖之心是陛下要的東西，對父親也很重要……」

　　休葛蘭的身體搖晃了幾下，腳步不穩，魔力氣息也是亂得可以，而那恐怖的巨狼，再度一爪拍下……

　　然而，正當眾人以為勝負就此分出時，一道無與倫比的恐怖劍意和魔力氣息從休葛蘭的身上散發而出，直衝雲霄，隱隱約約，還有一股肆虐狂暴的毀滅氣息。

　　休葛蘭手中的血色長劍綻放出耀眼的水藍色光芒，那磅礡的魔力和銳利無比的氣息，讓南玄再度震驚的從椅子上站了起來：「不可能！這絕對不可能！那可是破天十八劍中的劍式阿！」

　　「破天十八劍！」休葛蘭一聲暴喝，不顧身上的傷勢，揮出了這場比賽的最後一劍！

　　「破水劍！」

　　強橫無比的劍光排山倒海，直接擊潰了龐大的水之巨狼以及無數的水遁魔法，就連在那些水屬性魔法元素也被抹消，頓時間，整個擂台上，竟然沒有了一絲一毫的水屬性魔法元素。

　　恐怖的水藍色劍光勢如破竹地殺向了雪月，而在此時，一道魔力波動破空而來，擊潰了休葛蘭的劍光，那是擔任裁判的銀主任發出的攻擊，在關鍵時刻，救下了雪月，同時也意味著，這場比賽，由休葛蘭獲勝。

　　「勝者，休葛蘭‧芬里爾。」銀主任的嗓音平靜地傳出，但他的內心卻是震撼不己，而和他有同樣的感受的，還有一些年紀較長的老師，以及……鶴影！

　　當知道自己獲勝後，休葛蘭二話不說，收起了長劍，飛速地下了擂台，但他卻不是前往休息室，而是朝著比賽的區域外離去，一路上，不少人對他投以不同的目光。

　　有敬畏、有不解，也有畏懼。

　　而鶴影，也在此時追出了休息室，讓傑拉爾微微皺眉，但他依舊是留在休息室內，沒有跟著出去。

　　皇家學院外頭，休葛蘭一路狂奔，直到抵達了毫無人煙的小巷弄內，才停下了腳步，伸手扶著一旁的牆壁，渾身顫抖，大口大口的喘氣，而後，身上躁亂的魔力波動才慢慢地平息了下來，而鶴影，也在此時踏入了小巷，看向休葛蘭的目光中充滿了困惑以及驚訝，而後，緩緩地說出了他自己也沒想到會說出的兩個字……

　　「爺爺？」




待續

----------


## 曜狼

按照諾言，每蒼爺更一章就回十章的回覆哼哼（插手挺胸

十一、至聖團集結不少群族啊（點點頭

十二、一個過去的據點，通常現在也會是據點（？？

十三、好多長老OAO，應該是同樣威嚴，但差在有沒有把柄的樣子owO

十四、一個門鎖被破解引發的爭端（？

十五、天涯咫尺身！這莫非是亞空穴之類的招式？還是距離概念替換？或空間壓縮？

十六、一個分身需要三分之一的魔力，要不是分身本身具有相當戰力，不然好虧

十七、居然是由炎狼族進行解說役的角色XD

十八、蒼煌還真敢！恩是人情，仇亦是人情，這樣收為十二好像也不是不行owO

十九、傭兵團各種衰運，不幸中的大幸是沒被秒殺（？

二十、又多了三位加入戰局OWO，這格局越來越大呢

這次沒什麼廢話抱歉啦XD
主要精力都放在挑錯上，不過不是100%的精準度
如果蒼爺覺得有些不需要更動，就照蒼爺的意思來就好:3

因為文太長，已用隱藏


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


*下面用語速介——
[Ln99] <- 這是指行數
[Col66] <- 每行的第n個字元數（含句前空白）
——以上*

第十一章：萬年血戰

[Ln16]「那份名單是一萬多年前擬定的，而這一份……」白夜拿起了另一本比較薄點的典籍遞給蒼煌：「是三年前才擬定的，上頭的一切資料是各國以及聯邦情報組織竭盡所能的蒐集來的，標記紅色的是經過證實的，黃色的則是有一半的嫌疑，無標記的則是證據不足，只有謠言，但這份資料直到現在都還是做為各國的最高通緝名單的依據。」

[Col33]文法使用
原句：白夜拿起了另一本比較薄點的典籍遞給蒼煌
修訂A：白夜拿起了另一本薄了點的典籍遞給蒼煌
修訂B：白夜拿起了另一本比較薄的典籍遞給蒼煌

[Col77]多字
原句：聯邦情報組織竭盡所能的蒐集來的
修訂：聯邦情報組織竭盡所能蒐集來的


第十二章：接觸

[Ln24]「如果他不要糊塗到讓傭兵團去幫他購買魔法卷軸，我們也就不會有線索查查到他了，這是他咎由自取，卡利斯先生。」雪月倒是不以為然，依舊輕鬆地說道：「陛下的計畫依舊沒變，就由卡利斯先生全權負責，少了安格拉特未必會對計畫造成影響。」

[Col35]多字／誤字
原句：我們也就不會有線索查查到他了
修訂A：我們也就不會有線索查到他了
修訂B：我們也就不會有線索查察到他了

[Ln58]「天魔居城長老親自架臨？究竟是有何事而來。」

[Col12]錯字
原句：天魔居城長老親自架臨？
修訂：天魔居城長老親自駕臨？


第十三章：切達爾斯境

[Ln14]「我們想進入貴族曾經的領地，切達爾斯境調查一些東西。」

[Col16]標點符號使用
原句：我們想進入貴族曾經的領地，切達爾斯境調查一些東西。
修訂：我們想進入貴族曾經的領地——切達爾斯境調查一些東西。

[Ln18]「但聯邦情報組織的情報是，有人切達爾斯境內看到幾名疑似至聖團成員的人。」

[Col18]缺字
原句：有人切達爾斯境內看到幾名疑似至聖團成員的人。
修訂：有人在切達爾斯境內看到幾名疑似至聖團成員的人。

[Ln28]「如果當初你們可以早點那名叛徒的事情公佈出來，聯軍也不會喪失先機。」

[Col14]缺字
原句：如果當初你們可以早點那名叛徒的事情公佈出來
修訂：如果當初你們可以早點將那名叛徒的事情公佈出來

[Ln56]「報告大長老，我和隊長都有多次檢查，確定真的沒問題阿。」

[Col28]錯字
原句：確定真的沒問題阿。
修訂：確定真的沒問題啊。

[Ln60]「有人剛從這裡通過，留下了微弱的氣息，顯然對方有刻意作消除的動作，但不完全。」

[Col29]錯字
原句：顯然對方有刻意作消除的動作
修訂：顯然對方有刻意做消除的動作


第十四章：舊城激戰

[Ln26]舊埕深處，曾經的城主府地下室內

[Col4]錯字
原句：舊埕深處
修訂：舊城深處

[Ln74]卡雷姆希心中大駭，再度雙手結印，按在地面上，隨後只見一條巨大的土龍破土而出，衝上了高空後，在往下俯衝，張開血盆大口咬向了白夜。

[Col59]錯字
原句：衝上了高空後，在往下俯衝
修訂：衝上了高空後，再往下俯衝


第十五章：大風神伊吹

[Ln6]只見一條可怕的紫色雷龍從他的拳頭上呼嘯而出，咬向了他的敵人，那名黑豹獸人希姆萊。

[Col56]標點符號使用
原句：咬向了他的敵人，那名黑豹獸人希姆萊。
修訂：咬向了他的敵人——那名黑豹獸人希姆萊。

[Ln10]只見這裡的城區幾乎已經面目全非，地板上是一道道粗大的裂縫和冰冷刺骨的冰霜，周遭的房屋也幾乎紛紛倒塌或者結凍。

[Col76]文法使用
原句：周遭的房屋也幾乎紛紛倒塌或者結凍。
修訂A：周遭的房屋也幾乎倒塌或者結凍。
修訂B：周遭的房屋也紛紛倒塌或者結凍。

[Ln18]白夜對著他的對手說道，或許是個性使然，又或者是看多的生死

[Col46]誤字
原句：又或者是看多的生死
修訂：又或者是看多了生死

[Ln42]一步跨出，就彷彿跨越到了另一處空間，看似相隔不遠，但實際是卻是相差了無數距離。

[Col59]多字
原句：但實際是卻是相差了無數距離。
修訂：但實際卻是相差了無數距離。


第十六章：白夜的擔憂

[Ln28]「那我們就先回去，然後交由我們走一趟聯邦情報組織吧。」

[Col14]文法使用
原句：然後交由我們走一趟聯邦情報組織吧。
修訂A：然後隨我們走一趟聯邦情報組織吧。
修訂B：然後跟著我們走一趟聯邦情報組織吧。
補註：交由（transfer to）為轉移責任對象的意思，此處應使用有＂陪同＂之意的詞彙



第十九章：燃火的野貓

[Ln44]野魂也和這三人打招呼：「比我預料中的才快抵達。」

[Col34]錯字
原句：比我預料中的才快抵達。
修訂：比我預料中的還快抵達。

[Ln58]很快地就察覺到自己被人跟蹤了，所以她便很自然地拐進幾條比較少人的小巷，裝作勢要抄近路抵達目的地。

[Col70]錯字
原句：裝作勢要抄近路抵達目的地。
修訂：裝作是要抄近路抵達目的地。

[Ln85]「原來是血月傭兵團阿，真是名不虛傳，號稱任何任務都可委託，但這次可是接錯了任務阿。」

[Col42]錯字
原句：但這次可是接錯了任務阿。
修訂：但這次可是接錯了任務啊。

[Ln89]拉斐爾抓抓頭，接著左手的三根手指伸出，一股磅礡的火系魔力波棟從指間散發而出

[Col69]錯字
原句：一股磅礡的火系魔力波棟從指間散發而出
修訂：一股磅礡的火系魔力波動從指間散發而出


第二十章：九星賞金獵人

[Ln44]「野魂，沒想到妳這次是要對付至聖團阿……」奇比斯克開口說道。

[Col20]錯字
原句：沒想到妳這次是要對付至聖團阿
修訂：沒想到妳這次是要對付至聖團啊

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十二章：冥王與劍王


　　星羅大陸南方的某處深山中，一道又一道驚人的魔力波動在此傳出，同時也有許多樹木倒塌，鳥群竄飛，好不混亂。

　　「黑天劍‧風劍殺！」劍王奈因哈德一聲低喝，手中的諸天風劍陡然刺出，化為一道青色劍光，劃開虛空，刺向了他前方的一名中年灰狼人。

　　但令人驚訝的是，那名中年灰狼人竟然也是劍王奈因哈德！斯普薩斯十二盾中的天劍！

　　不過仔細一看，還是能察覺這名劍王有些許的不同，那就是他的瞳孔是無神的灰白色，儘管穿著、使用的武器都一樣，但他的身上沒有散發出一絲一毫的氣息，彷彿連生命氣息都沒有。

　　但儘管如此，這名透過鏡像魔法創造出來的劍王奈因哈德，實力也是非同小可，幾乎和本尊一樣！

　　而他所用的劍法也都和劍王奈因哈德一樣。

　　「黑天劍‧火劍殺！」鏡像劍王一道火劍殺劈出，很快地就擊潰了奈因哈德風劍殺，並且勢如破竹地殺向了他的要害。

　　劍王奈因哈德目光中劃過一抹寒光，手中的諸天風劍轉化為諸天水劍，隨後，龍之剛烈一劍施展而出，擊潰了火劍殺，但他面臨的下一道攻擊卻是他的成名劍技之一『黑鋼劍‧斬道』！

　　雙方的劍招相碰，爆出了狂亂的魔力氣息和銳利無比的劍意，而在一旁觀戰的『天狐』阿萊克斯，已經在自己的周遭佈下一道防禦結界，用來抵擋攻擊的餘波。

　　這位劍王的搭檔目不轉睛地盯著這場戰鬥，神色有些凝重，但並沒有做出任何阻止的動作，只是在一旁看著。

　　「雖說是鏡像魔法，但這實力可不弱於本尊阿……」阿萊克斯平靜地開口，眉頭輕皺：「用這種方法來學習掌握真打，恐怕也只有你才想得出來……」

　　真打！

　　刀劍等近戰兵器修練者的最高奧義，劍王奈因哈德在今日也走到了這一步。

　　與此同時，戰鬥也越來越激烈，鏡像劍王已經動用了奧義級別的劍招，只見他手中的諸天風劍和諸天雷劍開始相互接觸，接著融合成一把一面青色一面紫色的長劍。

　　黑天劍奧義‧風雷劍殺！

　　狂暴、輕靈、迅速且帶有可怕威力的青紫色劍光就這樣破空殺向了劍王奈因哈德，還沒近身就讓他感到了一絲壓力，即便是一旁的阿萊克斯也是對這招相當忌憚。

　　不過本尊的劍王奈因哈德也不可能這樣坐以待斃，手中雙劍變化，變成一把赤金色的諸天陽劍以及一把暗青色的諸天陰劍，而後同樣將雙劍融合，施展出了奧義劍招！

　　「黑天劍奧義‧陰陽劍殺！」奈因哈德大吼，一劍斬出，陰陽劍殺的劍光在虛空中留下一道痕跡，擊潰了風雷劍殺，隨後直接斬殺了鏡像劍王。

　　鏡像的劍王奈因哈德被斬殺後，直接化為一道銀光消散於天地間，而奈因哈德手中的長劍也解體，變回諸天陽劍和諸天陰劍。

　　「如何？有觸摸到真打的門檻了？」一旁的阿萊克斯在此時上前來問道。

　　「還差得太遠，阿萊克斯，這一次用三道鏡像。」劍王奈因哈德語氣平靜地說道，彷彿一次面對三道自己的鏡像是跟吃飯喝水一樣簡單的事情一般。

　　然而正當阿萊克斯打算說什麼時，兩人身旁的虛空中突然一陣漣漪，緊接著，走出了一名身穿金邊黑袍的年邁黑狼獸人，他的雙眼是深邃的金色。

　　「歐西里斯……」阿萊克斯率先道出了來者的身分，王族聖城長老之一，『冥王』歐西里斯‧艾奧尼亞，前任影狼族的族長以及大長老。

　　「阿萊克斯……」冥王目光淡然地望了下九尾阿萊克斯，隨後才淡淡地開口：「同樣身為被邀請的人，但我竟然是長老職位，你是十二盾……真不知道蒼煌那老傢伙在想什麼。」

　　「有何事情？」劍王奈因哈德問道，似乎訓練被打擾讓他有些不悅。

　　『冥王』歐西里斯輕笑了一下，語氣一轉：「你想要掌握真打，以用來對付蒼煌對吧？我可以幫你一把……」

　　「歐西里斯，你這是什麼意思？」一旁的阿萊克斯問道，十分不解。

　　「用鏡像魔法難以體會真正的生死戰，我的意思便是……」冥王歐西里斯繼續笑道，而後一股魔力氣息從他身上散發而出：「讓我來當你的對手，用真打來和你戰鬥，讓你盡早接觸真打的門檻，從而打倒蒼煌。」

　　聞言，劍王奈因哈德的神色一變，隨即才沉聲問道：「此話當真？」

　　「自然，沒有什麼是比和一名掌握真打的劍修對戰更容易領悟真打……當然的，我不會手下留情。」歐西里斯邊說邊拔出了他那把黑色的長劍『皆盡』，同樣出自於王族聖城第一工匠，狼老的手中，是狼老本身最滿意的作品之一。

　　「兩位還是點到為止吧。」阿萊克斯輕嘆了口氣，退到一旁，給自己設下一層防護結界，而後又是另一道更大的結界，將方圓數公里都壟罩起來。

　　劍王奈因哈德傲立在歐西里斯對面，右手持著諸天金劍，左手握著諸天暗劍，一股劍意從他身上散發而出，戰意高漲。

　　相反的，身為影狼族的歐西里斯，則是神色平靜，周身有黑色氣息在流竄著，手中的黑色長劍，也包裹在一層黑光內。

　　「要上了……」歐西里斯平靜地開口，金色的雙瞳中陡然閃過一抹寒芒，下一秒，一股可怕的魔力波動從他身上散發而出，這，便是傳奇境大能的恐怖力量！

　　「真打！」

　　與此同時，帝羅提拉帝國王城內的小巷中，鶴影滿臉震驚地看著眼前的狼人，那名原先應該是學院超新星的休葛蘭‧芬里爾。

　　但他萬萬也沒想到，此人的真正身分竟然是自己的爺爺！

　　「爺爺？您怎麼會在這裡？」鶴影開口問道，往前走了幾步。

　　此時，蒼煌從衣服內拿出一名紅色藥水，仰頭喝光，調整一下自身的魔力氣息後，才平靜地說開口：「自然是為了你們這次的任務……」

　　「可是爺爺怎麼會恢復年輕？」鶴影仍舊相當不解，但蒼煌卻是微微搖頭，道：「這世上還有許多魔法是你不知道也不了解的，以後有機會……我再和你說明吧，現在當務之急是，遺聖之心在何處？」

　　聽到遺聖之心這名詞，鶴影輕輕皺眉，回答：「應該是被學院的大能保護著，所以這應該很安全吧，爺爺？」

　　蒼煌輕嘆了口氣，從空間戒指內拿出一劍備用的白色長袍換上，隨即才開口說道：「一點也不安全，因為那點防禦可擋不住我……」



待續

----------


## 曜狼

耶～來回21到30

二十一、神山與太玄聖帝，名字都好長啊（抱頭

二十二、天山鎮的日常A+埋伏1

二十三、天山鎮的日常B+埋伏2，以及狼神族...狼神族感覺就是很不平衡的族啊oAO

二十四、居然這樣對老人家OAO

二十五、這章好精彩！武打分分鐘入戲，不過又多出一個16了XD

二十六、太酷了這個，看來與16的對決會一直持續到劇情後期owo

二十七、魔高一尺、道高一丈，16的能力真的太好用了，不過很吃團隊合作的樣子

二十八、劍王帥到掉渣XD，看起來16的成員強弱分布非常不平均OWO

二十九、我喜歡這種漂亮解決事情後，大家開心敘敘舊的情節（雖然沒有什麼敘舊描寫就是XD

三十、掃蕩戰OWOb，以及一些分出敵我的細節描寫處理得很周到:3

戰鬥超讚的，畫面很輕易地就想像出來，提高可看性的速度感也很足>wOb

因為文太長，已用隱藏


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


*下面用語速介——
[Ln99] <- 這是指行數
[Col66] <- 每行的第n個字元數（含句前空白）
——以上*

*第二十一章：兩種名字*

[Ln4]當年，妳們的父母葬生在至聖團的一個幹部手裡，傳達訊息的便是妳們父母的主管，但由於主管當時還有其餘任務在身，所以再通知妳們姊妹倆後，便去了別處，當那名主管要回頭找妳們時，妳們已經不在原來的地方了……」

[Col116]錯字
原句：所以再通知妳們姊妹倆後
修訂：所以在通知妳們姊妹倆後

[Ln38]「沒錯，有可能是金木水火土光闇……等等，任何屬性都有可能，而且不需要修練，

[Col18]標點符號　
原句：有可能是金木水火土光闇……等等
修訂A：有可能是金木水火土光闇……
修訂B：有可能是金木水火土光闇等等
補註：『……』與『等等』都是一樣的作用，同時使用就會像『…………』一樣變得多餘


*第二十三章：狼神族大長老*

[Ln18]無雲一行已經帶著上弦月來到了狼神族的居住地，也就一座空前恢弘以及龐大的宮殿，哪怕是比起三大帝國的皇宮都毫不遜色。

[Col69]文法
原句：也就一座空前恢弘以及龐大的宮殿
修訂：也就一座空前恢弘的宮殿
補註：恢弘就是廣大的意思。

[Ln56]隨後給兩人各倒了一杯熱茶：「蒼煌也上了年紀了阿……記得我們第一次見面時，你還非常的年輕呢。」

[Col52]錯字
原句：蒼煌也上了年紀了阿
修訂：蒼煌也上了年紀了啊

[Ln58]「歲月不饒狼阿。」白夜笑道，而一旁的蒼煌也是點頭回應，隨後開口：「近來如何？」

[Col9]錯字
原句：歲月不饒狼阿
修訂：歲月不饒狼啊

[Ln60]「老樣子阿，每天就是看看每位孩子的情況，以及尋找至聖團跟下弦月的下落。」

[Col7]錯字
原句：老樣子阿
修訂：老樣子啊


*第二十四章：天山鎮危機*

[Ln10]碰巧，天魔居城的一支小隊路過，立即便出手幫忙晨空一行，但在和殺手首領的激戰的過程，一發打偏的流彈擊中了本身就受傷匪淺的晨空，當場令其斃命。

[Col18]文法
原句：立即便出手幫忙晨空一行
修訂：便立即出手幫忙晨空一行

[Col37]多字
原句：但在和殺手首領的激戰的過程
修訂：但在和殺手首領激戰的過程


*第二十五章：其名為『XVI』*

[Ln6]康利斯坐在晨星的面前笑道：「這是你的報仇機會阿，你的兒子當年就是死在天魔居城的手中。」

[Col55]錯字
原句：這是你的報仇機會阿
修訂：這是你的報仇機會啊

[Ln22]「稍安勿躁阿，鎮長，很快你就會知道的。」

[Col8]錯字
原句：稍安勿躁阿
修訂：稍安勿躁啊

[Ln24]「白尋先生、蒼焚先生，無論你們是誰，都希望你們一定要沒事阿。」

[Col52]錯字
原句：都希望你們一定要沒事阿
修訂：都希望你們一定要沒事啊

[Ln36]擋住了箭矢攻擊，同時也盾牌的表面還佈滿了尖刺，阻止了敵人的近身攻擊

[Col53]多字
原句：同時也盾牌的表面還佈滿了尖刺
修訂：同時盾牌的表面還佈滿了尖刺

[Ln46]只見他神色冷冽，黑色的刀身上有著炙熱的火焰纏繞在其他上頭

[Col65]多字
原句：黑色的刀身上有著炙熱的火焰纏繞在其他上頭
修訂：黑色的刀身上有著炙熱的火焰纏繞在其上頭


*第二十六章：被賦予之力*

[Ln36]魔力箭矢的威力不弱，硬是將白夜的盾牌給射爆，不過白夜的身形早已不再原地，來到了蒼煌的身旁。

[Col35]錯字
原句：不過白夜的身形早已不再原地
修訂：不過白夜的身形早已不在原地


[Ln24]奈因哈德的眼神突然變得銳利起來，左手並成劍指，輕輕劃向了那名火龍人，只見一道劍氣飛過

[Col21]錯字
原句：左手並成劍指
修訂：左手變成劍指


*第二十九章：贖罪*

[Ln52]而他則蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特，並非藥草商白尋以蒼焚。

[Col71]錯字
原句：並非藥草商白尋以蒼焚
修訂：並非藥草商白尋與蒼焚

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十三章：遺聖之心


　　帝羅提拉帝國王城內的小巷弄中，蒼煌透過魔法治療卷軸跟那神秘的紅色藥水治療了自己身上的傷勢，而鶴影則是在一旁靜候。

　　「爺爺，遺聖之心究竟是什麼東西？為什麼你和至聖團都想得到他？」鶴影不解地問道，同時也四處張望，確保沒人經過這裡。

　　蒼煌整理了一下身上的長袍，隨即才緩緩說道：「遺聖之心是一件很神奇的魔導器具，它每個月只能使用一次，但它卻能治好所有的傷勢，聽好了，是所有的傷勢……」

　　聞言，鶴影的神色微微一變，隨即才小心翼翼地開口：「所以爺爺之前的傷……還沒痊癒囉？」

　　「遠古魔龍奈摩爾造成的傷勢，並沒有那麼容易痊癒……他的魔力中蘊含一種遠古的魔性……這種魔性會一直侵蝕我的魔力跟身體……」蒼煌輕嘆道，隨即走到鶴影的面前：「我會以休葛蘭‧芬里爾的假身分混入學院內，其實也就是為了遺聖之心而來，但主要的目的還是為了確保這件魔導器具的安全。」

　　鶴影點點頭，繼續問道：「爺爺剛剛喝的藥水，我有察覺到血遁的魔力氣息，但血狼族不是我族的世仇大敵嗎？」

　　蒼煌眉頭輕皺，接著語氣平淡地說道：「日後有時間，我會和你解釋一切的，現在，你先和我去一趟帝羅提拉帝國的皇宮吧，我們要拜訪一下現任帝王，伊莉莎白‧伊修瑞德。」

　　「拜訪帝王？爺爺是為了遺聖之心去的？」鶴影又開口問道。

　　年邁白狼點點頭，隨即便朝著巷子外走去，而鶴影也隨即跟上，這是他第一次，獨自和自已的爺爺一同行動，無形之間，他和自己爺爺之間的距離，似乎稍微縮小了些。

　　一老一少就這樣穿梭在帝羅提拉帝國王城的街道上，儘管街道上的行人很多，但也沒有人認出兩人的身份，顯然將兩人當成普通的祖孫。

　　「鶴影……你對新的斷罪者還滿意嗎？」路上，蒼煌突然開口問道，音量只有他自己和鶴影聽得見。

　　「一開始不習慣，但很快地就能掌握了。」鶴影如實回答。

　　斷罪者這把武器是在他六歲時，由天魔居城中的第一刀匠──狼老送給他的生日禮物，是用非常稀有的珍貴金屬『奧利亞鋼』鍛造而成，擁有最堅硬但同時也具有非常高的韌性的金屬。

　　不過奧利亞鋼多半是黑色的，因此由奧利亞鋼製造而成的武器，大部分也都是黑色的，像是『冥王』歐西里斯‧艾奧尼亞的長劍『皆盡』也是由奧利亞鋼鍛造而成，此外還有蒼煌的太刀。

　　「很好，看來可以教你下一步了……而這也是我們去拜訪陛下的目的之一。」蒼煌微微點頭說道，領著鶴影走過一條又一條的大街。

　　祖孫倆又這樣走了約莫五分鐘的時間，鶴影才又開口：「爺爺的劍術都很強大呢……是有特別鍛鍊過嗎？」

　　蒼煌轉頭望了鶴影一眼，回答道：「沒有任何一種劍法或者遁術是不需要鍛鍊的……就像是你獨創的一刀流、二刀流一樣，我的那些劍術，其中有些是從典籍中獲得的，有的則算是失落的劍術，我僥倖找到而已。」

　　鶴影點點頭，腦海中卻是繼續思考著許多事情，因為此時此刻，他最想要的就是多了解自己的爺爺，這名受到許多獸尊重的傳奇大能。

　　「爺爺認為我的一刀流如何？」鶴影再度問道，同時目光望著蒼煌，而後者也回望著他，接著才回答：「很不錯的招式，但還有很大的提升空間。」

　　聽到爺爺的話，鶴影的心中不由自主地浮現了一股暖意，但就在他想要更加地去了解自己的爺爺時，幾十道身披黑色斗篷的身影卻從周遭的人群中走出，其中十人從斗篷內掏出了魔法卷軸，瞬間激發而出。

　　頓時，一道漆黑如墨，還散發著可怕的黑色火焰的巨大魔法陣出現在街道的上空中，許多行人皆是驚慌地四處逃竄，而蒼煌和鶴影則是停下了腳步，蒼煌護在了自己的孫子面前，神色嚴肅。

　　「結陣！上古魔封黑炎陣！」那十名斗篷客同時捏印低喝出聲，一道龐大的魔法結界隨即將蒼煌和鶴影以及數十名斗篷人給籠罩在裏頭。

　　「爺爺，這些人……」鶴影拔出了斷罪者，體內魔力運起。

　　「嗯……是至聖團。」蒼煌語氣平淡地說道，隨即目光左右張望，顯然在確認有沒有平民被捲入其中，隨即，右手一伸，從虛空中拔出了一把黑色的太刀：「鶴影……等等你不要太過逞強了。」

　　「我知道的，但我會盡力協助爺爺。」鶴影目光中充滿了自信，語氣堅定地說道，令得蒼煌回頭看了他一眼，此時，至聖團的成員們也發動了攻勢！

　　「魔火遁‧殘火花！」

　　「魔風遁‧裂風刃！」

　　「魔雷遁‧鳴雷！」

　　三道完全不同屬性的遁術在同一時間轟向了蒼煌還有鶴影，而緊接在後的，還有手持各式各樣武器的闇魔龍族龍人。

　　與此同時，星羅大陸上空的次元空間內，這是天魔居城的所在地，在長老殿的最頂層且最深處的一間密室的大門前，一身黑色長袍的城主影月恭敬地站在這裡，顯然是在等待著什麼。

　　而在此時，密室的沉重石門微微一顫，而後緩緩地打開，一股玄奧的氣息從裏頭散發而出，伴隨著還有一股隱晦的魔力波動。

　　隨即，一名身穿白色長袍的年長灰狼獸人緩緩地從裏頭走出，他有著一雙深邃的金色雙瞳，神色平靜，但卻給人一種莫名的威嚴感。

　　「晚輩影月，見過太上長老。」影月恭敬地右手撫胸行禮道。

　　灰狼獸人微微點頭，隨即開口：「影月，是什麼事情需要勞煩我出關？」

　　「蒼煌長老和鶴影在帝羅提拉帝國的王城內遭遇了至聖團的圍攻，考量到長老的傷勢，因此還請您出手幫忙。」影月回答道。




待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十四章：上古劍道再現！九耀玄龍劍！


　　帝羅提拉蒂國王城，此時已經陷入一陣恐慌之中，無數居民在城衛軍的引導下竭力逃開戰鬥地點，也就是那一座上古魔封黑炎陣。

　　突如其來的騷動，已經讓城衛軍都全軍出動，甚至帝國一方也派出了一支軍隊前來支援，只是這支軍隊面對這個上古魔法陣也是束手無策。

　　這是一座難以從外面進行破陣的上古魔法陣。

　　而在裡面，蒼煌和鶴影正在聯手對抗多達數十名的至聖團成員，所幸這些成員中實力最高的不過神凝境，對蒼煌這等傳奇境大能來說，並不算什麼棘手的敵人，但對鶴影來說，這卻是非常致命的敵人。

　　只是，蒼煌才剛剛結束完一場激戰，身上被遠古魔龍奈摩爾之魂造成的傷勢也尚未完全恢復，此時的他，實力根本不到巔峰狀態。

　　「先拿下那老頭的孫子！再逼他就範！」至聖團中，一名身披銀色重甲的火龍獸人大聲喊道，手中的長槍揮向了蒼煌。

　　蒼煌的眼中寒芒一閃，手中太刀舉起，扛下了對方的攻擊，但火龍人的嘴角隨即泛起一抹冷笑，粗大的龍尾閃電般地鞭向了蒼煌的腰部，將他給狠狠地抽飛了出去。

　　「爺爺！」鶴影眼看自己的爺爺被打飛出去，著急地想要上前去幫忙，但卻被幾名至聖團成員給阻饒，讓他為之震怒。

　　「嘿嘿，乖乖和我們走吧。」一名中年的黑毛豺狼獸人開口說道，手中的兩把匕首持續攻向鶴影，逼得他不得不先應付此波攻勢。

　　「火遁奧義‧葬炎刀！」鶴影單手捏印，體內魔力運起，頓時，他手中的斷罪者刀身上隨即纏繞著高溫致命的火炎。

　　「雕蟲小技！」另一名有著天藍色毛髮的貓族獸人輕笑一聲，手中的法杖一揚，十多道犀利的水流射向了鶴影，並且還持續聚集水屬性魔法元素，打算藉此壓制鶴影的火遁。

　　面對對方的夾擊，鶴影隨即撤掉了火遁，左手一伸，有紫色的電光在掌心間嘎吱作響，隨即凝聚出一把雷之太刀。

　　「該死的！他是雙屬性！雷和火！」那水藍色毛髮的貓族至聖團成員咒罵一聲，抽身急退，但是鶴影的攻擊卻比他還要快！

　　「一刀流‧紫電流星！」鶴影一聲暴喝，左手中的雷之太刀化為一道紫色的電光射向了那貓獸人，一刀刺穿對方的肩膀，接著，右手的斷罪者砍下了對方的左手臂！

　　「喵嗚──！」那貓族至聖團成員痛得慘叫了一聲，身上魔力波動激盪，一圈水藍色的魔力護罩在他周圍形成，逼退了鶴影。

　　「二刀流‧雷極破獄！」鶴影乘勝追擊，手中雙刀揮舞，一道雷之刀氣和一道炎之刀氣破空殺出，竟然在一時之間逼退了圍攻他的至聖團成員。

　　而在另一邊，被抽飛出去的蒼煌忍著腰部的劇痛，手持鋒利的黑色太刀和五名神凝境的至聖團成員大戰在一起。

　　「魔風遁‧風華煉！」

　　「魔冰遁‧極寒風暴！」

　　「魔冥遁‧苦痛凝視！」

　　三道冠上魔之名的遁術在同一時間襲擊向了蒼煌，逼得不得不動用了六幻中的冥幻來抵禦，但這也讓那些擅長近戰的至聖團成員抓緊機會對他進行一陣兇猛的猛攻。

　　魔法和物理的攻擊交互配合，讓蒼煌疲於應付，唯有耗費大量魔力施展天涯咫尺身來暫時脫離對方的圍攻，但因為身陷上古魔法陣之中，整個戰鬥的場地實在有限，天涯咫尺身難以發揮效用。

　　「再多來點人，他快支撐不住了！」一名圍攻蒼煌的白狐獸人喊道，手中捏印，一道魔雷遁的遁術轟向了蒼煌。

　　蒼煌險之又險的避開了這道魔雷遁，而後一咬牙，收起了太刀，取出了那把紅色的長劍，也就是他的妻子夜櫻留給他的遺物，也是他在學院大賽中使用的武器──血之一文字‧血犽劍。

　　而後，他再度施展祕法，只見他的身體開始綻放出血色的光芒，散發出濃濃的血遁魔法和一絲絲玄奧蒼茫的氣息，緊接著，當紅光散去時，蒼煌已不再是原本年老的模樣，而是回歸到了兩百多歲的年輕時期。

　　「該死的！這老傢伙竟然恢復年輕了？」參與圍攻蒼煌的一名黑龍族龍人大驚失色，體內魔力全力運轉，張口噴出了一道恐怖的高溫龍息！

　　一道恐怖的劍意從蒼煌的身上散發而出，意念一動，屬於傳奇境大能才擁有的力量──領域已經展開！

　　「洪荒真劍領域！」恢復年輕模樣的蒼煌低喝一聲，手中的血犽劍纏繞上了白色的劍芒，散發出驚人的凌厲氣息。

　　「一起上！宰了他的人，陛下會重重獎賞，讓你們踏入傳奇境大門！」領頭的火龍族龍人大聲喊道，手中長槍再度襲向了蒼煌。

　　但是，他似乎錯估了蒼煌此時的力量！

　　血犽劍揚起，在虛空中劃了一道圓圈，所過之處留下了一道道白色的劍光，迷離且致命，而後，一劍劈出。

　　「九耀玄龍劍‧一耀龍閃！」蒼煌暴喝一聲，白色的龍形劍光襲捲而出，劈斷的火龍人的長槍，擊碎了他的銀色戰甲，在他的身體上留下一道恐怖的傷口，鮮血噴灑而出！

　　火龍重傷之下，急速後退，指揮其餘的至聖團成員上前阻擊蒼煌，但後者的第二次攻擊已經出手！

　　「二耀龍牙！」

　　有那麼一瞬間，眾人都以為蒼煌變成了兩個人，因為有兩道一模一樣的身影同時揮出了這一劍，有兩道白色劍光交叉殺向了他們！

　　「三耀！」眼看白色劍光讓至聖團成員的陣型大亂，蒼煌再度暴喝一聲，全力出手，想要藉此結束這場戰鬥，然而就在此時，一道血色光芒卻從一旁命中了他，剎那間，他體內的魔力氣息一陣騷亂，那恢復年輕的秘術頓時被破，身體快速地蒼老了下去，回歸到了原本的年齡。

　　「咳！」張口噴出一大口鮮血後，蒼煌的身體搖晃了幾下，差點跌倒，但他還是一咬牙，第三劍出手：「三耀龍烈！」

　　巨大的白色劍光如同巨龍之爪一般，襲捲向了至聖團的成員，所過之處的大地紛紛碎裂，那劍光還沒近身，散發出來的凌厲氣息就讓他們感到絲絲疼痛，彷彿被刀切割一般。

　　「大五行禦天陣！」然而就在此時，五名擅長五行遁術的至聖團成員卻在此時結陣，組成了一個巨大的陣法幫自己的夥伴抵禦劍光的攻擊，而那些人也在一旁出手攻擊那龐大的劍光，將其擊碎。

　　而蒼煌看到自己的劍光被擊碎後，雙瞳過閃過一絲決然之色，體內魔力運起，令他痛得渾身一顫，嘴角再度流出鮮血，但他還是大喝一聲：「四耀龍破！」

　　血犽劍高高舉起，綻放出耀眼的銀白色劍芒，劍芒破空，散發出無數凌厲的可怕氣息，令得空間都出現了一道道細小的裂縫。

　　然而，正當這劍芒即將斬落時，一道聲音卻傳入他的耳裡，令他微微一愣，因為那是自己孫子的聲音！

　　「爺爺！快停止攻擊！他們手中有人質！」緊要關頭，鶴影慌張地瞥見了一名至聖團成員手中的一名少年灰貓獸人，那貓獸人此時正瑟瑟發抖，眼淚不停滴落。

　　而鶴影即時的警告也讓蒼煌停下了攻擊，那巨大的銀白色劍芒就這樣停在了半空中，遲遲無法斬落。

　　「趁現在宰了他！魔光遁奧義‧四滅光輪閃！」一名掌握光遁的雪豹獸人抓緊機會大喊，一道光遁魔法施展開來。

　　「魔雷遁奧義‧雷霆滅天！」

　　「冥獄槍！」

　　「六道滅神掌！」

　　至聖團成員接二連三地攻勢通通朝蒼煌以及他的那道劍芒招呼而去，剎那間，轟然巨響聲響起，強烈的爆炸餘波讓整座上古魔封黑炎陣和整座王城都微微晃動，此外還有一道慘烈的呼喊聲──

　　「爺爺！」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十五章：魔導王降臨！


　　至聖團成員接二連三的攻勢全都往蒼煌的身上砸去，讓一旁的鶴影看得是相當著急，想要上前幫忙卻又受制於其餘至聖團成員的阻擾，讓他大為光火。

　　「二刀流奧義‧雷虐燄天！」鶴影身上的魔力波動再度暴漲，雙刀的奧義殺出，重創了幾名至聖團成員，但圍攻的至聖團成員還是很多。

　　而在另一邊，一道可怕的魔力波動傳出，這讓鶴影微微鬆了口氣，因為那是他爺爺蒼煌的魔力波動，只見那裏有一道巨大複雜的四角形魔法陣將蒼煌給團團圍住，至聖團的攻擊似乎沒有傷到他。

　　「冥幻奧義‧萬象返空，絕境屏障。」蒼煌低聲呢喃道，他的樣貌再度回歸到了年輕時期，顯然他又催動了那道祕法，而且他消耗掉的魔力也透過冥幻進行了補充，但他擔心的卻不是自己的傷勢，而是鶴影。

　　血犽劍再度舉起，洪荒真劍領域展開，一股劍意再度從他身上散發而出，令得虛空都微微顫抖，那屬於傳奇境大能的恐怖魔力波動也爆發而出，沖天而起。

　　「九耀玄龍劍！」蒼煌再度暴喝，目光鎖定離他最近的一名壯碩的黑熊獸人，單手持劍，衝了過去：「五耀！」

　　「來得好！魔山遁‧百重嶽！」那經過魔龍之血改造的黑熊獸人嘴角閃過一絲冷笑，顯然絲毫不懼此時的蒼煌，因為他斷定對方一定是在逞強。

　　他的遁術施展完畢，可怕沉重的魔力波動，他身前的大地紛紛瓦解，形成了一座座巨大的小山，而後全部砸向了蒼煌。

　　蒼煌的眼中寒芒一閃，冥幻催動，雙手持劍，一劍斬出，剎那間彷彿有股龍吟聲響起，一道銀色的龍形劍光沖天而起，摧毀了無數小山。

　　九耀玄龍劍之五耀龍襲！

　　兇猛的龍形劍光眨眼間就吞噬掉了黑熊獸人，讓他連一聲慘呼都來不及發出便殞落當場，讓一旁的至聖團成員是膽戰心驚，腳步不由自主地退了幾步。

　　儘管他們是至聖團中經過洗禮的闇魔獸族和闇魔龍族，但本能卻還是難以改變，那種面對強者的恐懼本能。

　　現在的蒼煌就是給了他們這種感覺，一種可能無法戰勝的感覺。

　　難道這就是傳奇境大能所擁有的力量嗎？

　　「鶴影，保護好那名人質，剩下的交給我。」蒼煌給鶴影傳音說道，目光一凝，望向了那座上古魔風黑炎陣，一股劍意再度爆發而出。

　　「九耀玄龍劍……奧義！」蒼煌低喝一聲，一道道肉眼可見的銀色光芒開始匯聚在他的長劍劍身上，散發出一股凌厲無比的氣息，讓至聖團成員再度後退，一個個臉色驚恐。

　　就連鶴影，也是第一次見到如此恐怖的魔力，滔天的魔力波動，彷彿即將毀滅天地的海嘯一般，強悍得讓人無法靠近絲毫。

　　而且那些銀色光芒全部都是魔力凝聚而成的，是一種強悍到成為實質的魔力，也因為如此，才能以肉眼看見。

　　「該死！結陣！千萬不能讓他破壞掉這座上古魔法陣！」至聖團此行的統領大聲喊道，隨後雙手捏印，緊接著，也有十多名至聖團成員各自捏了不同的印訣，每人站立的方位也都不同，一道道各色的光芒從他們身上沖天而起。

　　「十八天羅祈天陣！」

　　隨著至聖團成員的一聲低喝，一股龐大的魔法陣開始在虛空中構築，以結陣的十八人為原點，開始構築起來，隨後，一道玄奧無比的上古魔法陣隨即出現，他們要藉此防禦蒼煌的攻擊。

　　「鶴影，帶著人質退到我後面去！」蒼煌大聲喝道，在確認鶴影帶著那名少年獸人退到他後方時，手中扣著的奧義也發了出去：「七耀……」

　　龍騰碎天！

　　吼！

　　虛空之中，彷彿有一道龍吟聲以及一道龍吼聲傳了開來，可怕的劍意將虛空片片震碎，天地之間的各種屬性魔法元素全部躁亂，而那十八名結陣的至聖團成員只看到一條銀色巨龍沖天而起，在虛空中盤旋了幾圈，而後俯衝而下，他們結陣的魔法陣剎那間就被擊潰，恐怖無比的劍光吞噬了他們的身影，而後，再化為一道道小型的銀色蛟龍轟擊上古魔封黑炎陣，那十名結成黑炎陣的至聖團成員紛紛被劍光重創，再也無力維持上古魔法陣，整座魔法陣開始煙消雲散。

　　「這……這就是爺爺的實力嗎？」鶴影將那名被挾持的少年獸人給擋在身後，看向自己爺爺的目光充滿了尊敬以及不敢置信，這是他第一次近距離體會傳奇境大能的手段！

　　原來，自己和爺爺的差距是如此的大！

　　那幾乎是一道難以跨越的鴻溝！

　　在蒼煌的龍騰碎空之下，上古魔法陣紛紛瓦解，那數十名圍攻他們的至聖團成員也死傷大半，還有戰鬥力的只剩下十多人，看向蒼煌的目光充滿了畏懼。

　　然而，此時蒼煌的狀況也不是很好，硬撐著重傷再度施展恢復年輕的秘術以及九耀玄龍劍的奧義，讓他的體力幾乎負擔不了，身上的傷勢也更加嚴重，身體再度迅速變回原本年老的狀態，雙手撐著長劍劍柄，單膝跪下喘氣。

　　「你先走。」鶴影對著那名少年獸人說道，而後者也趕緊跑到一旁的城衛軍身邊，而鶴影也在此時快步衝向蒼煌：「爺爺！你沒事吧？」

　　蒼煌大口大口的喘氣，身上的魔力波動時強時弱，顯然是那道祕法造成的副作用，而他身上的白袍也幾乎被鮮血給染紅。

　　「沒、沒事……咳咳咳！」蒼煌搖搖頭，但才說了幾個字，便張口咳出一堆鮮血，嚇了鶴影一跳，趕緊拿出丹藥給他服下。

　　就在此時，一股魔力波動從天而降，讓一旁的城衛軍和帝國軍的身體都感到十分沉重，整個虛空彷彿也被凝固了起來，而蒼煌的神色間也劃過一絲凝重之色，拄著長劍站了起來，將鶴影給護在自己身後。

　　「哼，傷勢如此嚴重竟然還想硬撐？真不愧是天魔居城最強的一名城主。」虛空之中，一道蒼老且冰冷的嗓音傳出，震得虛空都微微顫抖，緊接著，空間裂開了一條裂縫，一名身披黑色斗篷的年老白龍人從裂縫中走出。

　　「神聖帝國魔導王……阿米加‧凱薩……」蒼煌望著那名白龍人說道，而後再度展開了洪荒真劍領域，目光堅定，握緊了手中的長劍。

　　另一方面，帝羅提拉帝國的皇宮深處，一名執事打扮的中年雪豹獸人單膝跪地，恭敬地對著前方王座上的一道身影說道：「秉告陛下，根據城衛軍統領的回報，在王城內戰鬥的是王族聖城的長老蒼煌大人以及至聖團成員，而現在，神聖帝國的魔導王阿米加‧凱薩也來到了王城中，敢問陛下該如何處理？」

　　「那還用說嗎……當然是本座親自前往了。」王座上的身影輕笑道，聲音悅耳動人且輕靈，更蘊含著一絲絲天道的韻味在：「此外，你立刻讓城衛軍和帝國軍疏散居民，疏散的越遠越好，因為阿……」

　　「接下來或許還有其他的客人會到來阿……」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十六章：大能齊聚


　　帝羅提拉帝國王城，眾多城衛軍和帝國軍紛紛動員起來，開始疏散一般居民而皇家學院，周圍也已經有了五萬大軍，其中更有歸真王者鎮守，為了就是阻止至聖團的突襲。

　　而在王城的東邊偏中央的廣場，這裡已經是完全被帝國軍們給封鎖起來，因為在這裡，有兩位傳奇境大能在這！

　　王族聖城長老──蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧亞爾薩斯‧伊亞諾特以及前神聖帝國三王之一──魔導王阿米加‧凱薩。

　　「蒼煌，沒想到上次在切達爾斯境，愛福隆竟然沒解決掉你……」阿米加‧凱薩沉聲說道，目光中閃過一絲殺機，而他的聲音中蘊含天道之韻，這是傳奇境大能的一大特徵：「但今日，這裡便是你葬生之地！」

　　語畢，阿米加隔空一拍，一道半透明的巨大龍爪從天而降，狠狠地拍向了蒼煌和鶴影，而蒼煌也舉劍迎敵。

　　「破天十八劍‧破靈劍！」蒼煌暴喝一聲，忍著傷勢發出了強大一擊擊潰了透明龍爪。

　　儘管擊潰了阿米加的攻擊，但這一劍讓蒼煌本來就所剩不多的魔力近乎見底，也牽扯到體內的傷勢，讓他痛得再度跪倒在地。

　　「死吧！入聖龍烈爪！」阿米加再度一爪拍出，一道更為龐大的透明龍爪從天而降，帶著恐怖的威壓拍向了蒼煌和鶴影，前者一咬牙，再度站起身來舉劍準備迎擊，但鶴影的速度卻是比他更快，雙刀殺出，一道又一道的刀氣衝向了巨大龍爪。

　　奈何實力的差距實在太大，鶴影的攻擊根本無法對龍爪造成任何傷害，而蒼煌也只好再度拼命揮出一劍，但這一次，並沒有擊潰龍爪，只是稍微阻擋了一下龍爪落下的速度。

　　然而，正當蒼煌打算再揮出一劍時，一道白光從天而降，直接擊潰了阿米加的透明龍爪，同時也讓在場的人都大吃一驚，緊接著，一股可怕的魔力波動傳來，讓虛空都微微顫抖。

　　「我帝羅提拉帝國雖然歡迎來自大陸各地的客人，但可不容許有任何人踐踏我國的威嚴。」

　　一道輕靈的女子聲音在虛空中響起，緊接著，一名身著華麗高貴的金色長袍的年輕雌性龍族人從天而降，她的長袍上頭有許多美麗的圖騰裝飾，左手中握著一根金色法杖，法杖頂端還鑲著一枚紅寶石。

　　隨著這名雌性龍人的出現，一圈散發出金光的魔法護罩便將蒼煌和鶴影給籠罩在內，同時，也有更多的軍隊前來，甚至，還有一名狼族人和一名熊族人也先後抵達。

　　狼族人看上去是來到了中年，身穿一件金色戰甲，還披著一件紅色的披風，背上背著雙劍，是一名有著藍色雙瞳的銀狼人。

　　熊族人則是有些蒼老，身穿灰色長袍，左臉頰上有兩道傷疤，從他身上散發出來的若有若無的魔力氣息來看，他擅長的冰遁魔法。

　　這三人，儘管看上去相當普通，但在場的所有帝羅提拉帝國的士兵、居民甚至是蒼煌和阿米加，都不敢有絲毫的小看。

　　因為這三人正是帝羅提拉帝國的三大家族的現任家主！

　　戰狼一族，巴里摩爾家族家主──阿克洛薩‧巴里摩爾！

　　勾陳熊族，里奧羅斯家族家主──古斯塔夫‧里奧羅斯！

　　此外還有……

　　光龍一族，伊修瑞德家族家主暨帝羅提拉帝國現任帝王──伊莉莎白‧伊修瑞德！

　　除了如此地位之外，三人皆是傳奇境大能！

　　「三大家族的族長可來得真快阿……」阿米加‧凱薩冷冷地說道，身上的魔力波動越來越明顯：「下弦月……狄斯特、漆黑，都過來吧。」

　　阿米加的話音落下，在他的身後，三道空間之門迅速開啟，三道身影從裏頭踏出。

　　其中一人是一名黑毛的少女狼人，右手戴著白手套，雙眼則是血紅色的，另一人便是之前和鶴影戰鬥過的龍狼混血獸人漆黑，而最後的一人便是在天山上和蒼煌激戰，擁有超凡貫穿之力的銀狼人狄斯特。

　　其中下弦月和漆黑兩人的身上魔力波動並不明顯，反之狄斯特的魔力波動可以清晰感受到。

　　「兩個傳奇境和一個半步傳奇……」阿克洛薩‧巴里摩爾低聲說道，目光中劃過一抹精芒。

　　「至聖團可真是大手筆，一來就是如此強大的陣容。」伊莉莎白‧伊修瑞德輕笑道，但她身上卻已經散發出一股隱隱約約的魔力波動，顯然隨時都會出手：「但既然來了，那就留下吧。」

　　阿米加冷笑一聲，開口：「想留下我們，就看你們有沒有那本事了，還是把呔天叫來吧，不然你們三位未必是我的對手。」

　　突然間，一道金光破空射向了阿米加，儘管被他揮手化解，但還是在虛空中退了一步，神色間也出現了一抹慍色。

　　「呔天祖爺爺可不是你說要見就能見的。」伊莉莎白開口，語氣中帶有一絲森冷的殺機，一道道細小的金色光束正在她的周身遊蕩著：「至聖團是全星羅大陸的敵人，因此我帝羅提拉帝國有殲滅你們的義務在……光遁……」

　　「千本皎！」

　　伊莉莎白手中的法杖在虛空中一點，那遊蕩在她周身的金色光束同時間射向了阿米加本能，不過下弦月也在此時出手，召出一面冰之盾牌抵禦伊莉莎白的光遁攻擊。

　　「神冰遁？狼神族的？」里奧羅斯家族的現任家主古斯塔夫皺眉說道，右手單捏印訣，天空頓時烏雲聚集，溫度驟降，隨後一股可怕的冰雪風暴卷向了阿米加等人。

　　「闇遁‧噬空。」漆黑‧伊斯非特雙手捏印，釋放出一大片的黑暗吞噬了那些冰雪風暴，並繼續蔓延向蒼煌、鶴影以及三名帝羅提拉帝國的傳奇境大能。

　　「雕蟲小技。」阿克洛薩‧巴里摩爾冷哼一聲，背上的一把長劍出鞘，那劍身是美麗的紫色，手握長劍一劍斬出，一道紫色的劍光直接劈開了黑暗，殺向了漆黑，但是卻被阿米加給化解。

　　「交出遺聖之心，僅憑你們三人，絕對不會是我的對手。」阿米加冷漠地開口，身上散發出一股滔天的魔力波動，令他周遭的虛空都一陣陣扭曲變形，顯然準備動用空間魔法來對付帝羅提拉帝國的大能。

　　底下的蒼煌見狀，立即施展冥幻吸收那圈金色的魔法護罩，補充一下魔力後，先是帶著鶴影遠離戰場的中心，而後持劍飛上了半空中，和阿米加等人遙遙相望，顯然還有要戰鬥的打算。

　　「住手。」

　　但就在此時，一道蒼老的聲音夾雜著天道之韻浩浩蕩蕩地從虛空上方傳來，下一秒，只見一名身穿白色長袍的年老灰狼人從天而降，那看似蒼老的身軀，蘊含著驚人的力量在內，身上的魔力波動更是細微到極致，幾乎不存在一般。



待續

----------


## 漆黑之獸

喔喔！俺又出現了 w!!
原來俺已經到了傳奇境了呀 XD
劇情也越來越高潮了 也請您繼續加油喔 OwO
(擺出邪惡的模樣跑來跑去

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八十七章：血狼族大能


　　帝羅提拉帝國內的王城，此時已經匯聚了多名傳奇境的大能，而許多的居民已經被軍隊給疏散，遠遠地離開此處。

　　半空中，足足聚集了八位傳奇境大能，其中兩人還是王族聖城一方的人，這對帝羅提拉帝國一方士兵們來說，可是難以想像的一幕。

　　更不用說其中一位還是王族聖城的前任城主──蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特！

　　而另一位，只有那些高層人物才有資格知曉，甚至連連身為蒼煌孫子的鶴影都不知道他的身份。

　　甚至，就連蒼煌本身也很驚訝他的出現。

　　那就是當時白夜還是城主時期的城主輔佐暨的王族聖城管家，現在則是，王族聖城的兩位太上長老之一──無塵‧星闇‧伊亞諾特！

　　「無塵……你怎麼會在這裡？」蒼煌開口問著擋在自己身前的年老灰狼人。

　　「是影月讓我來的，你和鶴影先退到後面去吧，以你的傷勢是不可能再繼續戰鬥的。」無塵稍微回頭說道，同時也扔了一顆白色丹藥給鶴影：「讓你爺爺扶下去。」

　　鶴影接到丹藥後立即就給蒼煌服下，而後者也在自己孫子的攙扶下退到了後方去，在那看著無塵和阿米加對峙。

　　無塵瞥了眼蒼煌和帝羅提拉帝國一方的三名傳奇境強者後，隨後開口：「那麼，讓我來當你的對手吧，阿米加……」

　　阿米加的臉色微微一沉，以他的身份，自然知曉無塵的事蹟，包括了差不多在一萬多年前戰亂時期的事情。

　　明明只是一介城主輔佐和管家，但在戰場上卻有著可怕的戰績，是帶領聯軍擊潰許多至聖團軍隊的重要人物之一。

　　「動手！」阿米加右手一揚，他的身後又出現了許多道空間之門，一名又一名身披黑色斗篷的至聖團成員先後從裡面衝出，甚至還有幾名穿著白色軍裝的聖影騎士團成員！

　　「帝羅提拉帝國眾軍士聽令！全軍迎敵！殲滅敵人！」帝羅提拉帝國現任帝王伊莉莎白‧伊修瑞德用手中的金色法杖直指至聖團一方，而底下的那些軍隊們也在各自統領的指揮下上前迎敵。

　　而上空，則是強者們的戰鬥！

　　「闇遁‧珈俱土命！」漆黑雙手捏印，一道又一道的小型黑色火苗在他身體周遭凝聚而出，而後，全部飛向了巴里摩爾家族的家主阿克洛薩‧巴里摩爾。

　　阿克洛薩雙瞳中劃過一抹寒芒，背上雙劍出鞘，雙手持劍，交叉斬出，只見兩道銀色劍光呼嘯而出，一道貫穿天地；一道縱橫兩極！

　　巨大的十字劍光和無數火焰激烈碰撞著，而漆黑也在此時凝聚出一把雙手巨劍，衝上前去和阿克洛薩展開激烈的近身肉搏。

　　至於無塵和阿米加，則是另闢戰場，前者刻意將戰場給拉到了王城外，因為這裡是一片空曠的大荒原，無塵無須擔心會波及到其他人。

　　「入聖龍烈牙！」阿米加雙手成爪，雙雙抓出，只見在他的背後，有一條巨龍虛影顯現而出，龐大的半透明龍爪也抓向了無塵，帶起無處氣流和卷起一道道空間漣漪。

　　無塵的左手並成劍指，拇指彎曲，從右往左一畫，一道肉眼無法察覺的透明波紋從右方轟擊向了阿米加的腰部，將白龍給衝擊得飛了出去，而他的龍爪也同時偏離的軌跡，沒有命中無塵。

　　阿米加連忙穩住自己的身體，在半空中站穩腳步，但無塵的下一波攻勢已經來到他的面前，那是一道蘊含空間之道的衝擊波。

　　「虛空衝擊。」無塵的左手依舊維持剛剛的劍指，但指尖卻是直指阿米加，而後，右手無名指和小指收起，一爪探出，三道銀色月牙形魔力彈從三個不同方向衝向了對方。

　　虛空衝擊‧爪！

　　「不要小看我！入聖龍烈閃！」阿米加雙手合十，那屬於傳奇境大能的魔力波動頓時從他身上爆發而出，雙手揚起，一圈銀白色的魔力成球形以他為中心，朝四面八方擴散而去，無塵的攻擊紛紛被瓦解。

　　不過能夠身為白夜的城主輔佐，無塵的實力也是有目共睹，他左手鬆開劍指，右手食指伸出，其餘四指收起，一指朝著阿米加點出，指間前方的空間起了一道道漣漪和扭曲變形，一股無法看見的魔力射向了白龍。

　　虛空衝擊‧禁軍！

　　對於擅長空間之道的阿米加來說，他自然能察覺到一道危險致命的魔力，只見他斗篷一甩，身形一閃，已經消失在原地，再度出現時，已經來到了無塵的上空，巨大的龍爪當空壓下，彷彿一座小山一般，要將無塵給碾碎！

　　「虛空衝擊‧死城。」無塵左手捏印，右手五指併攏，由爪化掌拍出，一團銀白色的魔力迎向了巨爪，而後和巨爪兩兩抵銷，不過阿米加的後招已然發出。

　　「入聖龍破天！」阿米加雙手捏印，背後出現了一頭龐大的巨龍虛影，而那巨龍也張開血盆大口，朝著無塵射出了一道蘊含恐怖力量的銀色魔力光束，其威力，可以輕易殲滅一支上萬人的部隊或者摧毀一座中等城池！

　　面對這道彷若滅世的銀色光束，無塵的神色間也終於出現了一絲凝重之色，只見他的雙手飛速地在胸前捏出不同的印訣，最後雙手交叉，五指張開略微彎曲，一股魔力波動從他身上湧出。

　　「虛空破‧帝！」

　　無塵雙手往旁一張，一圈圈蘊含空間天道的銀色魔力氣流以他為中心，朝著四周爆發開來，形成一個圓形的防護罩正面硬抗了阿米加的攻擊，光是碰撞的魔力餘波就已經下方的大地給衝擊出一道道可怕的裂縫，山石紛飛，大地顫動！

　　另一方面，在王城上空的下弦月則是對上了帝羅提拉帝國的現任帝王──光龍伊莉莎白‧伊修瑞德！

　　「神冰遁……」下弦月單手捏印，身上散發出磅礡的魔力波動，而後左手一揚，一道可怕的寒冰龍捲頓時衝向了伊莉莎白，所過之處的一切都紛紛被冰凍！

　　「狼神族……」伊莉莎白喃喃地說道，手中金色的法杖一指那道寒冰龍捲，直接將其化解，隨後，十多道細小的金色光束射向了下弦月。

　　「陛下，狼神族的使者正在趕來的路上，可不要傷到她了！」一旁的古斯塔夫‧里奧羅斯開口喊道，同時避開了狄斯特的超凡箭矢以及里奧的超凡魔彈。

　　儘管還不是傳奇境強者，但也達到了歸真之境，狄斯特和里奧兩人聯手，終究還是拖住了古斯塔夫這名傳奇境大能，給至聖團一方的軍隊承擔了部分壓力！

　　而一旁的蒼煌也是頗為掙扎地在原地苦等，儘管他很想出手，但他的傷勢以及剩餘的魔力卻讓他力不從心，而在此時，一道陰冷的魔力氣息突然從眾人的上空傳出，只見那裏的空間裂開了一道空間裂縫，一名渾身都籠罩在斗篷內的年老紅毛狼人從裏頭那出，一股顯而易見的血狼族氣息頓時瀰漫開來。

　　一看到此人的身影，蒼煌便是緊握著手中的血色長劍，一股魔力波動從他身上散發而出，伴隨著恐怖的殺意。

　　「薩古斯札斯！」蒼煌道出了這一個名字，讓在場的一些高層人物都將目光轉移到上空的那名老狼人身上。

　　「蒼煌……」那被稱為薩古斯札斯的年老紅狼人冷眼看向了蒼煌，左手屈指一點，一道細小的血色光芒射向了蒼煌，儘管被後者用長劍擋住，但強大的力量還是將他給衝擊得倒飛而出。

　　「真是天助吾輩至聖團，今日老夫就要親手取你性命，以祭祀那些死在你們天魔狼族手中的老夫的同胞！」薩古斯札斯邊說邊爆發出了一股恐怖的魔力波動，那磅礡的魔力隱隱約約還形成了一頭血色巨狼！



待續

----------


## 帕格薩斯

我來了！！！(扶蒼爺的腰(什
這章的感覺充滿了許多顛峰的人物啊，好刺激//
章末居然又出現了一位大能，感覺好可怕喔喔喔喔喔喔
蒼爺撐住呀！！！(揮旗
期待下一章節！！

----------


## 弦月

我來回覆了//////對不起我好久沒回覆了QWQ
雖然我還沒看完不過我之後會忙到爆所以先來回覆了！
下弦月啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊（到底
她好像越來越強了好可怕（抖抖（？
我一定是太久沒看了（還敢說），在不知不覺間就出現好多好強好可怕的人了！
不過我還記得血狼族！大家感覺會和最後出現的那位陷入苦戰呀～
一樣繼續期待下一章和我補完全部的那一天！（？？？？

對了對了抓個錯字，是承（成）擔不是沉擔喔～（？

----------

